# The WIP Thread



## axxessdenied

Hey guys!

I'm sure we all have a bunch of random stuff that we want to get feedback on. A lot of threads here end up getting buried with no replies, and some killer stuff gets missed out on.

We could consolidate a lot of those posts into a single thread such as this and follow a simple set of rules to help faciliate constructive criticism between fellow musicians 

Rules!!

We'll keep it simple!

Reply to atleast THREE of the posters above you with a short constructive review of their clip(s). Keep it classy, no bashing. We are all here to improve. 

Once you've written your three(or more is even better) reviews, post up your clips at the bottom of your reply for others to listen and review!

Obviously until we get a few replies we won't be able to review three posts. So, post up those clips ASAP! And, let's get this going!! 
Feel free to post up your tracks multiple times as you progress... just make sure to keep giving other people feedback! 

I'll start off by posting a song i started fleshing out last night. It's sloppy but I think I got a ton of potential on this tune. I think it is going to be my best yet! gotta practice and refine the riffs 

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/just-an-idea-2


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Not the actual song, YET!

https://soundcloud.com/rythmicpulses/idea


----------



## blaaargh

Nice man! I really like that tappy part in how it interacts with the clean chords. I feel like when the first chuggy part comes back in with the tappy bit and the clean part already going, it's kind of too much, maybe play in more different registers to differentiate it a bit more? Also the fact that the tapping is in triplets and the chugs are straight 8ths kind of throws off the ear, but I think you could make it work. 
This is a cover I did to work on my clean singing, wat think?
https://soundcloud.com/shadar-logoth/sundown-torche-cover


----------



## axxessdenied

blaaargh said:


> Nice man! I really like that tappy part in how it interacts with the clean chords. I feel like when the first chuggy part comes back in with the tappy bit and the clean part already going, it's kind of too much, maybe play in more different registers to differentiate it a bit more? Also the fact that the tapping is in triplets and the chugs are straight 8ths kind of throws off the ear, but I think you could make it work.
> This is a cover I did to work on my clean singing, wat think?
> https://soundcloud.com/shadar-logoth/sundown-torche-cover


That's a pretty cool song. Vocals weren't bad. The main thing to really work on would be the harmony between you and the backup vocalists 



rythmic_pulses said:


> Not the actual song, YET!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rythmicpulses/idea


needs some bass  cool riffs, gonna be a cool song! post up another more complete clip when you get there  the beginning part with the clean / heavy guitar transition is badass for an intro


----------



## Larcher

the one before me was already answere, so I'll answer the next one! 

https://soundcloud.com/larcher-1/illusionists-legion-2013-album


----------



## Prime

axxessdenied said:


> I'll start off by posting a song i started fleshing out last night. It's sloppy but I think I got a ton of potential on this tune. I think it is going to be my best yet! gotta practice and refine the riffs
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/just-an-idea-2



I'm digging were the parts start to build (1:35) with the "lead" guitar thingy... then onto the tapping.



blaaargh said:


> This is a cover I did to work on my clean singing, wat think?
> https://soundcloud.com/shadar-logoth/sundown-torche-cover




Overall I think it has potential. It sounds a little pitchy here and there... but I dig the vibe.





Larcher said:


> the one before me was already answere, so I'll answer the next one!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/larcher-1/illusionists-legion-2013-album



Larcher...you da man! Love the bass solo part. The vocal notes between 00:53 - 00:56 strike a chord with me. The lo-fi vocals are a little too long IMHO.


----------



## Larcher

thanks man  we really wanted it to sound dramatic as possible  so I don't think that will change per se, but we might change the notes in which the vocals are sang


----------



## axxessdenied

Larcher said:


> the one before me was already answere, so I'll answer the next one!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/larcher-1/illusionists-legion-2013-album



Great song! But, like mentioned I totally agree about the Lo-Fi part being too long. I think it should come back full force and really nail you in the face!!  That little lo-fi break being so long kind of takes away from the intensity of the song getting heavy again


----------



## Prime

Since I managed to accidentally drill a hole in my finger....I have nothing new to offer. As a result, I am posting one of many unfinished piles of poo I've recorded in the past.


http://prime.aspserver.net/pumpingpoo.mp3


----------



## axxessdenied

Prime said:


> Since I managed to accidentally drill a hole in my finger....I have nothing new to offer. As a result, I am posting one of many unfinished piles of poo I've recorded in the past.
> 
> 
> http://prime.aspserver.net/pumpingpoo.mp3



I wouldn't call this a pile of poo  That's a pretty solid clip, man! I like it. Reminds me of something I can't quite put my finger on. Diggin' the guitar tone.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

axxessdenied said:


> Hey guys!
> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/just-an-idea-2



I really enjoy your layering, but your tone is a bit sterile for my ears for how washy everything else sounds - maybe something a bit more Dev like in tone would make it gel more.



rythmic_pulses said:


> Not the actual song, YET!
> https://soundcloud.com/rythmicpulses/idea



This is going to be awesome with full instrumentation. I'd like to hear what you have in store.
I too have something a little Deftones-inspired: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/deftonesesque



Prime said:


> Since I managed to accidentally drill a hole in my finger....I have nothing new to offer. As a result, I am posting one of many unfinished piles of poo I've recorded in the past.
> 
> 
> http://prime.aspserver.net/pumpingpoo.mp3



The only thing I think that doesn't fit well are the "vocals", the guitar is a bit loud IMO and I think when polished up it will be quite nice.


This track really started out as a trial for some new drum samples I received and then I kept coming back to it as I really enjoyed the whole feel of it, so I expanded it and kept expanding it then . 

The bit around 2:12 is where I am doing different ideas for a solo (guitars or synth, but definitely spacey and eerie almost) and doesn't have bass recorded yet in this section. I'd like to try my hand at vocals, but god they're the bane of my existence (singing isn't my forté nor is lyric writing) and my mic is broken.

Rip away: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/drumidea1


----------



## axxessdenied

BTW, guys. Feel free to re-post songs you are working on to get additional feedback after making some changes. I wanna get more people posting in here regularly and get some good constructive criticism going back and forth 
I think it's always great to get a second opinion since sometimes its easy to overlook certain things 

ThePhilosopher. Thanks for the tip on the guitar tone. I'm definitely going to take that into consideration. I like that idea of going HevyDevy style on this track. Should fit nicely!

I'm going to post up my thoughts on your track in a bit. I got to shower and head to work, already late


----------



## mike90t09

ThePhilosopher said:


> This track really started out as a trial for some new drum samples I received and then I kept coming back to it as I really enjoyed the whole feel of it, so I expanded it and kept expanding it then .
> 
> The bit around 2:12 is where I am doing different ideas for a solo (guitars or synth, but definitely spacey and eerie almost) and doesn't have bass recorded yet in this section. I'd like to try my hand at vocals, but god they're the bane of my existence (singing isn't my forté nor is lyric writing) and my mic is broken.
> 
> Rip away: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/drumidea1



It definitely catches. I enjoy the synth part you put in there. Makes me feel like I'm playing the game Twisted Metal (not sure why but that was my first thought when listening to this). I think an eerie guitar melody would sound neat not sure about a full out solo but hey it's all yours give everything a shot lol.


----------



## axxessdenied

ThePhilosopher said:


> Rip away: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/drumidea1


You know what came to mind right away? Rob Zombie  With those kind of style of vox this could be a killer track, haha!
I like your idea of doing an eerie/spacey feel for 2:12 and on... You could layer in some really fucking evil / dissonant sounding chords over that riffing and have some kind of eerie lead going over that... just a thought. looking forward to hearing the end result


----------



## ScaleFin83

rythmic_pulses said:


> Not the actual song, YET!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rythmicpulses/idea



This is really great. I could only imagine how brutal this sounds with drums and bass. 
And You have lots of nice composition's on your Souncloud !!



axxessdenied said:


> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/just-an-idea-2



Like you said there's plenty of potential riffs but this needs a proper structure. 



Larcher said:


> https://soundcloud.com/larcher-1/illusionists-legion-2013-album



I like the part -> 1:45. Very good clean vocals and that bass part is awesome. Solid mix ! 

*Here's mine:*

https://soundcloud.com/alfafirefox/drop-d-riffage1

It's in drop-d. Lowest I can go atm


----------



## Char2000

rythmic_pulses said:


> Not the actual song, YET!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rythmicpulses/idea



Loving the drums!



https://soundcloud.com/char2000/concept-song-4-final-shift-2

Ita mostly the Mix I need help with, I have yet to fill in the middle as I can't find anything fit there :/


----------



## Char2000

ThePhilosopher said:


> I really enjoy your layering, but your tone is a bit sterile for my ears for how washy everything else sounds - maybe something a bit more Dev like in tone would make it gel more.
> 
> 
> 
> Rip away: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/drumidea1



Reminds me of Slipknot, mixed with something I can't quite place.


----------



## Prime

Unfortunately this thread did not take off....though it's perfect for my short little shitty clips. The hole I drilled in my finger has healed to the point were I can finally play the guitar to some degree (see my post above).

As a result I tried to record a little clip which undoubtedly sucks. But here it is....

http://prime.aspserver.net/holeinmyfinger.mp3

Boring uncreative sloppy playing crap mixed like shit.... woohooo!!!


----------



## Prime

Bonus extra super shitty mix...

http://prime.aspserver.net/bonus.mp3


----------



## Rotatous

Char2000 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/char2000/concept-song-4-final-shift-2
> 
> Ita mostly the Mix I need help with, I have yet to fill in the middle as I can't find anything fit there :/



Definitely some good ideas and riffs 

As for the mix: to my ears the kick sounds too bassy and up front - adding bass (which if its there I can't hear it) will fill out the low end so the drums don't have to. The guitars sound to me like they could use a bit more mids, and the center lead is a bit overbearing and sounds like it should come down a bit.

Keep it up!



Prime said:


> Unfortunately this thread did not take off....though it's perfect for my short little shitty clips. The hole I drilled in my finger has healed to the point were I can finally play the guitar to some degree (see my post above).
> 
> As a result I tried to record a little clip which undoubtedly sucks. But here it is....
> 
> http://prime.aspserver.net/holeinmyfinger.mp3
> 
> Boring uncreative sloppy playing crap mixed like shit.... woohooo!!!



Don't know what you're saying its mixed like shit for  I don't have much criticism, nice drum sound, what are you using? Hope your hand gets better!


Song I recorded months ago but wouldn't mind more feedback on until I finish recording my new material: https://soundcloud.com/hollow-grey/forthcoming


----------



## Larcher

^ your mix is too mid-heavy. the guitars need less mids and bit more low, around 150 or so, the kick is very weak, it's not blending well with the instruments, try doing a high pass around 45, then boosting around 60-110hz with a tight Q. Then dip the mids from around 200hz to 1000hz. then boost around 1.5khz, that should give you a nice punchy kick. The snare and toms seem alright but I can barely hear them, try turning the rythms down a bit


here's a newer WIP from myself!

https://soundcloud.com/larcher-1/fw10-test-new-kick-sample-test


----------



## Prime

Rotatous said:


> Don't know what you're saying its mixed like shit for  I don't have much criticism, nice drum sound, what are you using? Hope your hand gets better!



Thanks for the kind words. That mix is a little pumping and the tones are average at best...JMO. I am sure there is a bunch of other crap wrong like not enough compression on this or that....whatever. I have come to the conclusion that my mixes will only ever be mediocre at best. I just don't have what it takes...oh well.

As for the drums...they are metal machine. I am using the the black beauty snare and ludwig kick. All the cymbals and hihat are default. I have a send to some plate reverb (reaverberate) on the snare (in addition to the metal machine reverb). The overheads have a send to a stereo widener (reaper). The drum buss is compressed slightly and has some mild eq. Also running small room fx send (reaper) on the drum buss.

I have changed it up a bit and added some eq on the kick to eliminate some click and put gclip on the snare to chop off the top some (very little). Also high passed the metal machine reverb @ 100hz.

Made some othe minor changes to the guitars (less drive) and tweaked the bass high frequencies, etc. This is the result....


http://prime.aspserver.net/tweak.mp3

Still sucks. 




Rotatous said:


> Song I recorded months ago but wouldn't mind more feedback on until I finish recording my new material: https://soundcloud.com/hollow-grey/forthcoming



I'm really liking your clip...but as larcher said, the drums could use some work. I think better drums would transform it into something really nice. Overall... Good Job! You should be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## Prime

Larcher said:


> here's a newer WIP from myself!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/larcher-1/fw10-test-new-kick-sample-test



This sounds really good and is probably one of my favorite mixes from you. I think everything is well balanced and I wouldn't change anything. JMO.


----------



## Larcher

Prime said:


> http://prime.aspserver.net/tweak.mp3
> 
> Still sucks.



I like the drums, they are fine, the guitars I feel they could use an OD pedal in front of the amp. Have you got one already? If so turn the Tone knob up and maybe back away from the gain by like 1 or 2


----------



## axxessdenied

Larcher said:


> https://soundcloud.com/larcher-1/fw10-test-new-kick-sample-test


Sounds killer!! Damn!



Prime said:


> http://prime.aspserver.net/tweak.mp3
> 
> .


Sounds pretty good overall. I feel like the guitar is lacking a little "something". They just feel a bit dry.




Rotatous said:


> Song I recorded months ago but wouldn't mind more feedback on until I finish recording my new material: https://soundcloud.com/hollow-grey/forthcoming


Pretty much what larcher mentioned. The drums get buried in the mix by the dominant guitars. Fix that and you've got yourself a pretty solid mix, imo!


----------



## AryaBara

Larcher said:


> here's a newer WIP from myself!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/larcher-1/fw10-test-new-kick-sample-test



Sick, man!
Dat snare...



Prime said:


> http://prime.aspserver.net/tweak.mp3



I like the drums, man. The guitartone is pretty good also, but kinda lack of gain, I guess? cmiiw



Rotatous said:


> Song I recorded months ago but wouldn't mind more feedback on until I finish recording my new material: https://soundcloud.com/hollow-grey/forthcoming



Sounds huge, but I can barely hear the snare
Good song btw 


*Here's mine:*

https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/buster-rancher-2-0-wip

Thanks


----------



## Prime

Here is the latest waste of time...

http://prime.aspserver.net/thisSUCKS.mp3

At least my finger is feeling better.


----------



## Prime

AryaBara said:


> Sick, man!
> Dat snare...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the drums, man. The guitartone is pretty good also, but kinda lack of gain, I guess? cmiiw
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds huge, but I can barely hear the snare
> Good song btw
> 
> 
> *Here's mine:*
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/buster-rancher-2-0-wip
> 
> Thanks



That's pretty friggin kewl! 

I wish the guitars were a little more up front in the mix.

Edit : Imported my old drum kit into the waste of time mix.

http://prime.aspserver.net/olddrums.mp3


----------



## AryaBara

Prime said:


> That's pretty friggin kewl!
> 
> I wish the guitars were a little more up front in the mix.
> 
> Edit : Imported my old drum kit into the waste of time mix.
> 
> http://prime.aspserver.net/olddrums.mp3




I like this one, man.
I think you can increase the gain / drive, but it´s a matter of taste in the end. 


Check this out, guitar is little more up front in the mix (I think)

https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/buster-rancher-2-1-wip


----------



## axxessdenied

AryaBara said:


> I like this one, man.
> I think you can increase the gain / drive, but it´s a matter of taste in the end.
> 
> 
> Check this out, guitar is little more up front in the mix (I think)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/buster-rancher-2-1-wip




Shieeett... That's ....ing sick, brah 



Prime said:


> That's pretty friggin kewl!
> 
> I wish the guitars were a little more up front in the mix.
> 
> Edit : Imported my old drum kit into the waste of time mix.
> 
> http://prime.aspserver.net/olddrums.mp3


I'm liking how your guitar tone came out on this one  there was some weird panning or something going on....


----------



## axxessdenied

This is my buddy and I just jamming...
First time recording drums mic'd up! 2 sm57 overhead mics, another on the snare and a shure beta kick mic. Not sure if I have good mic placement yet. Slightly different "mixes" on both. Not really much mixing done just mostly snare and kick and the oh's remained untouched aside from panning. Guitar and drums recorded at the same time. I need to move my amp away from drums so the mics don't pick up the cab. I used the simulated cabinet output on my line 6 dt25.

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/recording-session-may-18-clip/s-oauuv

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/recording-session-may-18/s-jmWz2

we're going to work on some cover songs and see how things go!


----------



## Prime

AryaBara said:


> I like this one, man.
> I think you can increase the gain / drive, but it´s a matter of taste in the end.
> 
> 
> Check this out, guitar is little more up front in the mix (I think)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/buster-rancher-2-1-wip



Sounds much better with the guitars more up front to my ears.

Good Job!!!


----------



## AryaBara

axxessdenied said:


> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/recording-session-may-18-clip/s-oauuv
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/recording-session-may-18/s-jmWz2
> 
> we're going to work on some cover songs and see how things go!



I like the clip 2 
Do you guys play stoner/doom/sludge etc? 




Prime said:


> Sounds much better with the guitars more up front to my ears.
> 
> Good Job!!!



Thanks, man!


----------



## axxessdenied

AryaBara said:


> I like the clip 2
> Do you guys play stoner/doom/sludge etc?



We usually just get together and jam out whatever happens 
We're getting back into doing some real covers since I got the drums mic'd up now! 

I definitely enjoying playing some good stoner/doom/sludgy stuff. Might have to write some stuff


----------



## Prime

axxessdenied said:


> We usually just get together and jam out whatever happens
> We're getting back into doing some real covers since I got the drums mic'd up now!
> 
> I definitely enjoying playing some good stoner/doom/sludgy stuff. Might have to write some stuff



The forum is all ....ed up but I will try to respond anyway. Your latest recording reminds me of old black sabbath out takes somehow....which is cool!


----------



## axxessdenied

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/ss-mind-machine-practice-run

Not an original piece, but I started I wanted to do a cover of something on my DC800. Practiced for a couple hours or so and then recorded my progress before work, My hand cramped up a few times  gotta work on it some more at a slower temp and maybe take a crack at working on the solo. 
I only practiced up to the solo so everything after that is just me going off on a tangent.
Need to adjust the patch for my pups as well.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

axxessdenied said:


> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/ss-mind-machine-practice-run
> 
> Not an original piece, but I started I wanted to do a cover of something on my DC800. Practiced for a couple hours or so and then recorded my progress before work, My hand cramped up a few times  gotta work on it some more at a slower temp and maybe take a crack at working on the solo.
> I only practiced up to the solo so everything after that is just me going off on a tangent.
> Need to adjust the patch for my pups as well.



Sounds pretty gooooooooooooood. 



AryaBara said:


> I like this one, man.
> I think you can increase the gain / drive, but it´s a matter of taste in the end.
> 
> 
> Check this out, guitar is little more up front in the mix (I think)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/buster-rancher-2-1-wip



Narly, dude. 



axxessdenied said:


> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/just-an-idea-2



I appreciate the structure of the song  

Here's my WIP:

https://soundcloud.com/theplatformer/parker-piezo-pickup-practice


----------



## axxessdenied

MrHelloGuitar said:


> https://soundcloud.com/theplatformer/parker-piezo-pickup-practice


That Parker sounds nice!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

axxessdenied said:


> That Parker sounds nice!




Thanks! I also used it to record this: 

https://soundcloud.com/theplatformer/into-fruition


----------



## Legion

AryaBara! SICK song, LOOOOOVE the grind in the guitar tone, drums sound a little overcompressed(?) though. What did you use for the guitar tone? I loved it!

Axxessdenied, that Mind Machine cover is superb, TIGHT playing holy shit I'm not half as good  Not liking the tone much though...but I dislike the POD HD for some reason  SEXY playing!

MrHelloGuitar: LOVE! no crits whatsoever, and as a matter of fact I happened to write something in the same vein last evening.  


Crit mine plx?

https://soundcloud.com/cowsonthebeach/fractured-chordy-clip

Song I'm working on, this is a snippet from a chordy section of the song. Post metal-ish something, a TONNE of layering. There isn't a bass yet. Cheers!


----------



## Prime

Another crappy clip...


http://prime.aspserver.net/poopytune.mp3


They continue to get worse with every attempt.


----------



## axxessdenied

Legion said:


> AryaBara! SICK song, LOOOOOVE the grind in the guitar tone, drums sound a little overcompressed(?) though. What did you use for the guitar tone? I loved it!
> 
> Axxessdenied, that Mind Machine cover is superb, TIGHT playing holy shit I'm not half as good  Not liking the tone much though...but I dislike the POD HD for some reason  SEXY playing!
> 
> MrHelloGuitar: LOVE! no crits whatsoever, and as a matter of fact I happened to write something in the same vein last evening.
> 
> 
> Crit mine plx?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cowsonthebeach/fractured-chordy-clip
> 
> Song I'm working on, this is a snippet from a chordy section of the song. Post metal-ish something, a TONNE of layering. There isn't a bass yet. Cheers!


I like this kind of stuff... looking forward to hearing a more complete piece!!



MrHelloGuitar said:


> Thanks! I also used it to record this:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theplatformer/into-fruition



Man..... that is ....ing killer holy shit 
Nice chops. I think the guitars are a little thin though! How did you EQ them?



Prime said:


> Another crappy clip...
> 
> 
> http://prime.aspserver.net/poopytune.mp3
> 
> 
> They continue to get worse with every attempt.


lol you're so funny.... I like your riffs a lot 




https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/aic-stone-practice-run another cover i started working on haha, alice in chains latest single. fun song. siiiick bass tone. going to do a full blown cover with my buddy on drums.


----------



## Legion

axxessdenied said:


> I like this kind of stuff... looking forward to hearing a more complete piece!!



Your wish is my command. This is rough tracking so excuse the slop hahahaha  

https://soundcloud.com/cowsonthebeach/fractured-conscience-rough

LOADS of tweaking needs to be done to the song structure. Sounds kinda monotonous because vocals and lead guitar aren't recorded yet. 

Cheers!


----------



## axxessdenied

Legion said:


> Your wish is my command. This is rough tracking so excuse the slop hahahaha
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cowsonthebeach/fractured-conscience-rough
> 
> LOADS of tweaking needs to be done to the song structure. Sounds kinda monotonous because vocals and lead guitar aren't recorded yet.
> 
> Cheers!


Nice, this is a pretty solid start, sounds like it's going to be a pretty killer tune when you guys finish it up!


----------



## imaginal

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Sounds pretty gooooooooooooood.
> 
> Here's my WIP:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theplatformer/parker-piezo-pickup-practice



Your drums kinda sound far away, especially the snare! Very pleasant otherwise!



Prime said:


> Another crappy clip...
> 
> 
> http://prime.aspserver.net/poopytune.mp3
> 
> 
> They continue to get worse with every attempt.



The mix sounds amazing, this is a badass, tasty jam 




axxessdenied said:


> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/aic-stone-practice-run another cover i started working on haha, alice in chains latest single. fun song. siiiick bass tone. going to do a full blown cover with my buddy on drums.



DAT BASS. Guitars might be a little loud (on my speakers, haha?), otherwise i'd say it's pretty tight man 



Legion said:


> Your wish is my command. This is rough tracking so excuse the slop hahahaha
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cowsonthebeach/fractured-conscience-rough
> 
> LOADS of tweaking needs to be done to the song structure. Sounds kinda monotonous because vocals and lead guitar aren't recorded yet.
> 
> Cheers!



track those leads dude, this sounds great already!

Here, take these WIPs!:
https://soundcloud.com/imaginal_dialogue/ephemeralization-v1-1

https://soundcloud.com/imaginal_dialogue/5-ht2a-mixtext-2


----------



## axxessdenied

imaginal said:


> Here, take these WIPs!:
> https://soundcloud.com/imaginal_dialogue/ephemeralization-v1-1
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/imaginal_dialogue/5-ht2a-mixtext-2



Nice playing Those tapping ideas sound pretty good on that second one


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

AryaBara said:


> https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/buster-rancher-2-1-wip



This was rather enjoyable. Bass drum has way too much low end. It's killing the mix. Guitars are too distorted too, you can hear noise in the middle of some notes at the intro.

Bass guitar would be sweeter if you scooped a little mids off it. Somewhere around 400hz. That'd make the guitars shine more as well...

Snare drum is a little too dark. Too much low end muddying it up. Try adding some bottom mic and low shelfing a few dB @ 250hz.



axxessdenied said:


> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/aic-stone-practice-run another cover i started working on haha, alice in chains latest single. fun song. siiiick bass tone. going to do a full blown cover with my buddy on drums.



That's a really good tone. Nicely replicated!



imaginal said:


> Here, take these WIPs!:
> https://soundcloud.com/imaginal_dialogue/ephemeralization-v1-1
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/imaginal_dialogue/5-ht2a-mixtext-2



It's really hard to comment on mixes that have no bass guitar. In the first one I'd go and try to tinker around with the snare. It sounds thin. Guitars are way too loud, that volume won't work once you add a bass guitar. Good riffs nevertheless, love the last groovy bit.

The last one is really good. Has a lot of potential. Try double tracking the cleans and hard panning them. That'll work better once there's more stuff in the middle channel.



I don't really have much WIP that I could post around, but here's a few parts of a song that I'm working on:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/138165061/Little Clip.mp3


----------



## the unbearable

drums need work, but here's my latest.....

Song31v2 by theunbearable on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## gamber

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I don't really have much WIP that I could post around, but here's a few parts of a song that I'm working on:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/138165061/Little Clip.mp3



Dude that sounds sweet! I've actually been told to use your mixes as models for mine haha



the unbearable said:


> drums need work, but here's my latest.....
> 
> Song31v2 by theunbearable on SoundCloud - Hear the world


Yeah man the drums deff need work they are all over the place. You do know how to eq drums right? If not theres tons of online resources. EQ and compression are your friends! 


Prime said:


> Another crappy clip...
> 
> 
> http://prime.aspserver.net/poopytune.mp3
> 
> 
> They continue to get worse with every attempt.


Hmm not diggin that tone at all man, sounds a tad harsh IMO, nice mix though


https://soundcloud.com/tsukihime/wip-proggy-happy-riff-need heres some riff i wrote that im screwing around with. Didnt bother to fully write out a drum part yet and nothing is mixed. I like the tone alot

heres also a practice mix, please critic me as im fairly new to this https://soundcloud.com/tsukihime/another-master


----------



## Prime

gamber said:


> Hmm not diggin that tone at all man, sounds a tad harsh IMO, nice mix though



I agree... my guitar tone is shit.


----------



## gamber

i feel like its an easy fix, just reduce the presence and be a lil stricter with your high pass filter.


----------



## sear

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10680698/Music/War of the Gods.mp3

Guitars need to be redone due to slight sloppiness in places, and the bass is still MIDI, but how does this sound overall? I know the tone is not the same as the original song (different cab/speaker obviously) but something about it still isn't quite right to me.


----------



## gamber

cmon man follow the format...


----------



## axxessdenied

sear said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10680698/Music/War of the Gods.mp3
> 
> Guitars need to be redone due to slight sloppiness in places, and the bass is still MIDI, but how does this sound overall? I know the tone is not the same as the original song (different cab/speaker obviously) but something about it still isn't quite right to me.



Give some feedback to other people first


----------



## ooidort

gamber said:


> heres also a practice mix, please critic me as im fairly new to this https://soundcloud.com/tsukihime/another-master



The guitars sound a tad harsh to me, but then again most of the guitar tones people seem to prefer in this style do so... yeah.  The drums overall need to be brought up loads. The bass tone seems quite dull, try adding a distorted sidetrack to it? It also really doesn't seem to compliment the guitars at all, what you should aim for is an extension of the guitars. Also to help the different elements in the mix to gel together, I'd advice on looking up on how to use master bus compression. So in a nutshell:

-Guitar tone harshness (cut down on the high mids and maybe bring down the bass). Also you might want to see how (assuming you're using an amp sim) a tube screamer plugin effects the tone. The tone seems a bit muddy. 
-Drums up by a lot. May need some further tweaking after that. (The kick and the way it interacts with the bass guitar)
-Bass guitar and it's coverage on the audio spectrum. You generally (in metal) want it to compliment the guitars as much as possible without it getting in the way of the kick drum. So what that means is, you'll most likely have to do some surgical cutting with an EQ (leave space for the midrange in guitars, augment the guitars in the high frequencies and don't interfere with the kick drum).
-Master bus compression. Once you've got the basis of a decent mix down, you'll want to use compression to glue everything together. This one's a hard one to give info on, since at least in my usage the thresholds, attack and release timings and such seem to vary a bit even from song to song. Just find one that's easy enough for you to understand and you're set. I myself use Waves plugins for compression.

I hope that helps.

Here's mine:

https://soundcloud.com/ooidort/a-state

ps. I love how my "in a nutshell" stuff always ends up being longer than the actual lead up to it.


----------



## thebunfather

AryaBara said:


> I like this one, man.
> I think you can increase the gain / drive, but it´s a matter of taste in the end.
> 
> 
> Check this out, guitar is little more up front in the mix (I think)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/buster-rancher-2-1-wip



At first I thought the rhythm guitars had a little too much presence, but once the staccato part started, it sounded damn good. 

Love the lead. It seems a little buried, though. Possibly just a frequency issue and not volume. To me, it sounded like it was fighting for space with the rhythm parts. 

I dig the drum sound and that staccato riff is just sick!


----------



## thebunfather

[/QUOTE]heres also a practice mix, please critic me as im fairly new to this https://soundcloud.com/tsukihime/another-master[/QUOTE]

I like the riff and think it has a lot of potential. The guitar tone is nice and punchy. The only thing I'd do is bring up your drum track and maybe add a little presence to the bass guitar. It seems to get a little lost. 

Can't wait to hear what you do with the riff, though!


----------



## thebunfather

ooidort said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ooidort/a-state
> 
> ps. I love how my "in a nutshell" stuff always ends up being longer than the actual lead up to it.



Damn! It's hard to find anything I'd change about this track. The mix sounds brutal! Maybe bring up the vox. Not much, though. Other than that, I wouldn't change anything.

Here's mine. It's a work in progress, for sure. 
https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/secrets-remix


----------



## axxessdenied

thebunfather said:


> Damn! It's hard to find anything I'd change about this track. The mix sounds brutal! Maybe bring up the vox. Not much, though. Other than that, I wouldn't change anything.
> 
> Here's mine. It's a work in progress, for sure.
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/secrets-remix



Sounds like you are on the right path! Mix is coming along real well. Can't really tell if there is any bass guitar though.


----------



## axxessdenied

ooidort said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ooidort/a-state
> 
> ps. I love how my "in a nutshell" stuff always ends up being longer than the actual lead up to it.


 that's pretty god damn brutal


----------



## TallestFiddle

gamber said:


> https://soundcloud.com/tsukihime/wip-proggy-happy-riff-need heres some riff i wrote that im screwing around with. Didnt bother to fully write out a drum part yet and nothing is mixed. I like the tone alot



Yea, that tone is pretty killer. The drums sound completely off from what the guitar is doing, but its definitely got some potential.



ooidort said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ooidort/a-state



The song is great, and the mix is way too good for me to think about critiquing. I love how strong the bass is, good job.



thebunfather said:


> Here's mine. It's a work in progress, for sure.
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/secrets-remix



(I posted on your soundcloud already) 



This is just a 40 sec clip of my work in progress, its a happy little progressive tune. the bass is awful, but my hands are getting too tired to practice tracking it anymore. 

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-30-wip


----------



## thebunfather

TallestFiddle said:


> This is just a 40 sec clip of my work in progress, its a happy little progressive tune. the bass is awful, but my hands are getting too tired to practice tracking it anymore.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-30-wip



Hit your soundcloud. As I said, I really like the arrangement!

Another work in progress of mine:

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/used-mix1b


----------



## ThePhilosopher

ooidort said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ooidort/a-state



I like how it all melds together, the vocals sound a little dry for me; but still better than I could do.



TallestFiddle said:


> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-30-wip



The kick is getting lost for me.


Something a little different - mostly working on strings programming and toying with a new 808 synth I've gotten recently: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/wierd-stuff


----------



## theo

Philosopher: That was cool, Really ambient. The choir at the start was a little loud in comparison to a lot of other things. That's subjective though. Could try putting some more reverbs in there?

Thebunfather: The rhythm guitar sound a little muffled, Maybe a slight 500Hz cut and a high freq. Boost would bring them further to the front? The snare and the kick are sitting a little low to me too. The composition is really nice though. Dig it a lot!

Tallestfiddle: the rhythm guitars are obscuring a lot of the other things in your track. I'd play with the levels and maybe a little subtractive EQ perhaps?


Here's my latest WIP: https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/finally-foiled


----------



## TallestFiddle

Philosopher: Cool piece! The strings at the ending are really cool. The choir at the beginning has too much attack i think, maybe roll it in a bit slower, it seems too artificial.

theo: Sick song, i like the ambient intro into that energetic riff. I think the bass gets a little crazy during the first part of the solo, it sounds a bit off. That groove at the end is beastly though.

thebunfather: I really like that softer part that comes in around 30 seconds, reminds me of scale the summit. I think the second riff seems out of place though, its just too silly for the song, the other parts are really cool.

Heres a second try at my earlier mix, I made the drums more prominent, but i think the kick drum is too punchy now. I don't know what else I can do to fix it, i think i might just have to use a different sample.

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-22-master-2


----------



## axxessdenied

thebunfather said:


> Hit your soundcloud. As I said, I really like the arrangement!
> 
> Another work in progress of mine:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/used-mix1b


sounds pretty awesome, but dat kick is WEAAAAK. I'd give the guitars a bit more bite on the top end with a high freq shelf or something.



theo said:


> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/finally-foiled


Sounds ....ing GOOOD! Great chops. Love your rhythm playing!


----------



## axxessdenied

ThePhilosopher said:


> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/wierd-stuff



Great start! I think the intro is too loud and as a result doesn't transition to the next part smoothly. The outro was the best part. 



TallestFiddle said:


> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-30-wip


Work on balancing your mix. The guitars are way too loud.


----------



## imaginal

TallestFiddle said:


> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-22-master-2
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-30-wip



 i like the arrangement, but your guitars are pretty loud to me! 

Threw this together yesterday, thoughts? 

https://soundcloud.com/imaginal_dialogue/intention-quad-tracked


----------



## thebunfather

TallestFiddle said:


> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-22-master-2[/url]



I think the kick needs some work. It sounds like the high pass is too high and the low pass is too low, maybe? Nice skills, though!

Here's another try at my last mix. Starting to get frustrated with it...

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/used-mix3


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here's an updated version: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/weird-ambient-stuff-1


----------



## theo

imaginal said:


> Threw this together yesterday, thoughts?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/imaginal_dialogue/intention-quad-tracked



I like it, tight playing dude. The mix was really clear but felt like it was missing power. Is there a bass in there? If there is it's too quiet


----------



## axxessdenied

imaginal said:


> i like the arrangement, but your guitars are pretty loud to me!
> 
> Threw this together yesterday, thoughts?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/imaginal_dialogue/intention-quad-tracked



Nice playing! The mix overall sounds pretty good. But... it is lacking a little bit. I feel like there is a blanket over the speakers masking a small amount of frequencies that would make this mix pop. or maybe adding some more dynamics to the overall mix.


----------



## axxessdenied

thebunfather said:


> I think the kick needs some work. It sounds like the high pass is too high and the low pass is too low, maybe? Nice skills, though!
> 
> Here's another try at my last mix. Starting to get frustrated with it...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/used-mix3


Sounding pretty good so far! I think the kick has a little too much "click" for my taste.


----------



## axxessdenied

ThePhilosopher said:


> Here's an updated version: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/weird-ambient-stuff-1


Hell yeah... 0:40-1:10 reminds me of NIN 

I feel like from around 1:10-1:30 before the nice little guitar medley starts could use some work. I would gradually have the guitars come up in volume on that nice little medley, or maybe lower the volume of those random noises towards the end.


----------



## axxessdenied

Here's a rough WIP I whipped up.

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/clean-tone-test-with-some

Just rough single takes getting ideas down and seeing how the overall guitars / bass sounds.


----------



## theo

Some mix progress on the last track I uploaded.
https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/finally-foiled-1

EDIT: Made the guitars attack a little harder with some compression. Made the drumkit feel a little livelier and played with the bass.
From here I want to multiband compress the bass and have it work with the kit better and EQ the guitars a little to feel more 'in the room' with the rest of the instruments.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Axxessdenied: That track has some really cool vibes, i like it. I think the guitar is a bit loud compared to the drums, and there are some timing issues with the guitars, but i'm sure you already knew that  Its tiresome to track for so long and get everything perfect.

Theo: The bass is a lot thicker now, i like that. Other than that I can't notice too much of a difference though, could you explain what you changed? 


Heres mine:
https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/july-5-wip

I fixed up my mix, I used different kick samples, and balanced and treated the drums a lot better, I think the snare might be a little weak though. I also reduced my quad tracked guitars to dual tracks, and I think it added a lot of clarity to the mix.


----------



## theo

I feel like your kicks need some more high end to cut through better.
The guitars feel a bit brittle too, possibly more bass and low mids? I'd have a bit of a tweak.

Edited the changes into my last post.


----------



## axxessdenied

TallestFiddle said:


> Axxessdenied: That track has some really cool vibes, i like it. I think the guitar is a bit loud compared to the drums, and there are some timing issues with the guitars, but i'm sure you already knew that  Its tiresome to track for so long and get everything perfect.
> 
> Theo: The bass is a lot thicker now, i like that. Other than that I can't notice too much of a difference though, could you explain what you changed?
> 
> 
> Heres mine:
> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/july-5-wip
> 
> I fixed up my mix, I used different kick samples, and balanced and treated the drums a lot better, I think the snare might be a little weak though. I also reduced my quad tracked guitars to dual tracks, and I think it added a lot of clarity to the mix.


Thanks, man! Yeah, timing issues everywhere, I was jamming and had a good idea so I figured I'd lay the ideas down and in the process see how my clean tone sounded double tracked 
I will polish this bad boy up since I'm liking the groove I got going so far as well, I rarely play bass so I find that is probably the hardest part is laying down a decent sounding bass track haha.

Your track is a good start so far. But, it is lacking power. The kick needs to hit harder. The guitars aren't cutting through very well and are getting lost in the mix a bit. Maybe do some subtractive EQ'ing to create a little space for all the instruments to sit better together.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Sorry I'm spamming updates to this, lol. I didn't EQ guitars before, so I think they sound a lot better now. Also fixed the snare levels so its more present. Also added some high end to the kick EQ, im still not sure if its cutting through enough though.

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/updated-mix


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

theo said:


> Some mix progress on the last track I uploaded.
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/finally-foiled-1
> 
> EDIT: Made the guitars attack a little harder with some compression. Made the drumkit feel a little livelier and played with the bass.
> From here I want to multiband compress the bass and have it work with the kit better and EQ the guitars a little to feel more 'in the room' with the rest of the instruments.



song is awesome!!! the bass and guitars both definitely need some low end and a little more "bite" on the guitars would help. the tone is awesome. just needs some BALLZ


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

TallestFiddle said:


> Sorry I'm spamming updates to this, lol. I didn't EQ guitars before, so I think they sound a lot better now. Also fixed the snare levels so its more present. Also added some high end to the kick EQ, im still not sure if its cutting through enough though.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/updated-mix



sounds like its playing from a tin can? not sure what the hell to say about that. great tune though!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

i know i only commented on 2. but im on lunch at work and ran out of time. will be back afterwards. 

in the mean time, i present my band TERA VEGA. be gentle homies
https://soundcloud.com/tera-vega/victry


----------



## TallestFiddle

METAL_WIZARD said:


> sounds like its playing from a tin can? not sure what the hell to say about that. great tune though!



Lol, what do you mean? Is it the guitars? i'd like to know so I can fix it.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

The overall tone is kinda "airy". Almost like a mid scooped guitar


----------



## TallestFiddle

METAL_WIZARD said:


> i know i only commented on 2. but im on lunch at work and ran out of time. will be back afterwards.
> 
> in the mean time, i present my band TERA VEGA. be gentle homies
> https://soundcloud.com/tera-vega/victry



Really cool song, i like the vocals a lot. What are you amping the guitars with? they sound a little fizzy to me.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Engl E530 > Logic > guitar rig cab sim


----------



## TallestFiddle

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Engl E530 > Logic > guitar rig cab sim



Could be the cab sim I'm hearing, I'm also using headphones so I'm not hearing it like I should.

I see what you mean about the tin can, i think i did scoop a bit too much, i filled it back in and it sounds better, thanks!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

I was thinking the cab sim as well. It sounds fatter on our other songs. Any suggestions on better cab sims? It probably could use a little help in the post EQ as well...

Also glad to help and thank you!


----------



## TallestFiddle

METAL_WIZARD said:


> I was thinking the cab sim as well. It sounds fatter on our other songs. Any suggestions on better cab sims? It probably could use a little help in the post EQ as well...
> 
> Also glad to help and thank you!



I just use a POD HD, and right now im just using the internal cab sims. But people on the POD thread seem to like redwirez impulses alot.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

METAL_WIZARD said:


> i know i only commented on 2. but im on lunch at work and ran out of time. will be back afterwards.
> 
> in the mean time, i present my band TERA VEGA. be gentle homies
> https://soundcloud.com/tera-vega/victry



Really cool, I think it's the cab sim as well - but this is quite good. I like the vocals quite a bit.

Here's another a bit of oddity, really I was just playing with my new controller:
https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/weird-ambient-stuff-2


----------



## TallestFiddle

ThePhilosopher said:


> Really cool, I think it's the cab sim as well - but this is quite good. I like the vocals quite a bit.
> 
> Here's another a bit of oddity, really I was just playing with my new controller:
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/weird-ambient-stuff-2



Wow, this one is way better than the first. Good job, it really draws my attention.



My Song : https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/super-star

I'm pretty proud of this one, i had some fun with it. Let me know whats wrong with it


----------



## Omnibus

TallestFiddle said:


> Wow, this one is way better than the first. Good job, it really draws my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> My Song : https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/super-star
> 
> I'm pretty proud of this one, i had some fun with it. Let me know whats wrong with it



This song is pretty cool, maybe try to raise the volume on the bass and eq the snare so it sounds a little less "box-y".



ThePhilosopher said:


> Really cool, I think it's the cab sim as well - but this is quite good. I like the vocals quite a bit.
> 
> Here's another a bit of oddity, really I was just playing with my new controller:
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/weird-ambient-stuff-2



I'm loving the low-freq resonance on the synth, and the chords you use are really nice. Try making the strings a little more powerful if anything.



METAL_WIZARD said:


> i know i only commented on 2. but im on lunch at work and ran out of time. will be back afterwards.
> 
> in the mean time, i present my band TERA VEGA. be gentle homies
> https://soundcloud.com/tera-vega/victry



I like the clean vocals a lot as well as the guitars. I don't know if its just my headphones, but I feel like I'm hearing some feedback or something around 2:19. The bass could be a little more pronounced in the mix, but it still sounds really nice overall and I really enjoyed some of the grooves that you guys used.


Here's something that I was able to churn out last night. I am really happy with how it's turning out, but I don't really know where to go with it now.

https://soundcloud.com/omnibus1/survival


----------



## FrakTheGods




----------



## ThePhilosopher

TallestFiddle said:


> My Song : https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/super-star



The snare needs some eq for sure, sounds very garage band (not the apple product).



Omnibus said:


> Here's something that I was able to churn out last night. I am really happy with how it's turning out, but I don't really know where to go with it now.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/omnibus1/survival



Your snare sounds kind of hollow, it feels like it should have a longer decay to fit the mood of the song better.

I'm glad you guys enjoyed my synth play; I'll definitely give layering strings a go soon to create some oomf to them.


----------



## MrCthulhu

Hey guys,

This mix sounds pretty good on my set up at home, but on anything else....not so good. I'm not sure why. So if any of you have any input at all, please, lay it on me!

https://soundcloud.com/omega-district/tracingstars


----------



## ThePhilosopher

MrCthulhu: The guitars are quite overpowering, IMO.

Just a tone test of how everything sits together with my newest Tele:
https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/tele-custom-tones


----------



## MrCthulhu

ThePhilosopher said:


> MrCthulhu: The guitars are quite overpowering, IMO.



Thanks, I'll mess around with lowering the levels. You're speaking of volumes right? Not tones?


----------



## thaz16

Hey what do you guys think about my intro/song and tone.

Its my first real mix i've done.

https://soundcloud.com/joel16-1/mixupdate


----------



## TallestFiddle

You're supposed to give feedback on someone else's post before making your own. OP says to give 3 feedbacks before a post


----------



## theo

Here's another one, intro for my band. There's a lot of level fixing to be done still. And the drums need fixing: https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hollow-world-intro/s-pEuf4

I'll promise I'll post some more feedback tomorrow. It's 12:25am and I've been recording and mixing for the last 14 hours. Ears are WAY too fatigued to be useful to you guys haha.


----------



## niffnoff

Here's one I've spent the last month or so on 

Inanimate Thought- Mastered


----------



## ThePhilosopher

theo said:


> Here's another one, intro for my band. There's a lot of level fixing to be done still. And the drums need fixing: https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hollow-world-intro/s-pEuf4



I really like the toms, I think it'd be fun to hear it with timpanis instead. That's setting the stage for an album I'd love the buy though.


----------



## niffnoff

theo said:


> Here's another one, intro for my band. There's a lot of level fixing to be done still. And the drums need fixing: https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hollow-world-intro/s-pEuf4
> 
> I'll promise I'll post some more feedback tomorrow. It's 12:25am and I've been recording and mixing for the last 14 hours. Ears are WAY too fatigued to be useful to you guys haha.



I really love how full this sounds, your drums and orchestral sound is beautiful dude! Just feel the snare needs a little more oomph in it.


----------



## theo

I've completely changed the snare. I hated that one haha.
I'll definitely have a look into the timpani instead of the toms! or maybe a blend.
The arpeggio violins I'm going to change too. I think I want them to sound more legato.






ThePhilosopher said:


> Here's another a bit of oddity, really I was just playing with my new controller:
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/weird-ambient-stuff-2



Not sure if it's intended or distortion, But I think I can hear some clipping going on.
It would be cool to hear your bass synth with some verb or something to blend it into the mix a little more. (Just taste though )



thaz16 said:


> Hey what do you guys think about my intro/song and tone.
> Its my first real mix i've done.
> https://soundcloud.com/joel16-1/mixupdate



This is really cool dude! I dig it a lot. The guitars need to be a little more aggressive in the higher end of things, they sound a little muffled to me. Also I really like your other instrumentation, But you should play with the velocities etc to make them sound a little more realistic.



ThePhilosopher said:


> MrCthulhu: The guitars are quite overpowering, IMO.
> 
> Just a tone test of how everything sits together with my newest Tele:
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/tele-custom-tones



Your distorted tones sound scratchy and could use more bass I think. Cleans are nice. Maybe the bass could hit a bit harder, I'd play with compression on it.



MrCthulhu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This mix sounds pretty good on my set up at home, but on anything else....not so good. I'm not sure why. So if any of you have any input at all, please, lay it on me!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/omega-district/tracingstars



Maybe try a slight 500Hz cut in your guitars, It'll be subtle but will make them take up less sonic realestate. Your drums aren't very present in the mix either. I'd work on getting your kick further to the front.


----------



## TallestFiddle

niffnoff said:


> Here's one I've spent the last month or so on
> 
> Inanimate Thought- Mastered



I like the song, I think the snare is just way too loud for the rest of the drumset. That being said, I like the way the snare sounds. Just needs a bit of balance.



thaz16 said:


> Hey what do you guys think about my intro/song and tone.
> 
> Its my first real mix i've done.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/joel16-1/mixupdate



Pretty cool song, I think the guitars are a little weak though, what are you using to amp them?



theo said:


> Here's another one, intro for my band. There's a lot of level fixing to be done still. And the drums need fixing: https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hollow-world-intro/s-pEuf4
> 
> I'll promise I'll post some more feedback tomorrow. It's 12:25am and I've been recording and mixing for the last 14 hours. Ears are WAY too fatigued to be useful to you guys haha.



Really cool song, I like the reverb on the drums, but there might be a bit too much bass in the toms. And ya, I think the violins should sound a bit more natural, not sure what to do about that.



Heres my new mix, the bass is kinda shitty because I'm not a good bass player, and I'm using my little brother's 100$ Jay Turner kiddie bass. Hope you like it, let me know whats wrong with it 

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/awakening-demo-7-23


----------



## theo

Woah.. Your waveform is a big block on soundcloud :s
The mix is lacking power and punch, try adding more low end with a multiband compressor on the master buss maybe? 

EDIT: problem on my end, refreshed the page and it looked normal.


Yeah I'm going to remove the drumkit and use marching snare and timpani instead I have decided.


----------



## TallestFiddle

theo said:


> Woah.. Your waveform is a big block on soundcloud :s
> The mix is lacking power and punch, try adding more low end with a multiband compressor on the master buss maybe?
> 
> EDIT: problem on my end, refreshed the page and it looked normal.
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm going to remove the drumkit and use marching snare and timpani instead I have decided.



Do you mean to add extra gain to the lowend on the multiband compressor? I'm already using one. I have a feeling that the power and punch I'm lacking has something to do with my bass.


----------



## theo

What does your bass setup look like?


----------



## TallestFiddle

Amazon.com: Jay Turser Bass Guitars Jtb-400c-tsb 4-string Bass Guitar, Tobacco Sunburst: Musical Instruments

My little brother's bass that he used to play, plugged into a POD HD for my tone. I just did one bass track too, not sure if thats right.

Edit: I added a little gain to the low end bands in my multiband compressor, and It does sound a bit better. I don't know if I should be adding more gain with it though, when I try the "auto-makeup-gain" selection, it turns the gain way up high, and it sounds a lot more powerful, but I lose some of the detail of the drums, and I don't like it.


----------



## theo

What you can experiment with is multiple signal paths for your bass track. It's very common to have 2 or more separate paths for bass.

I like to have my low freqs clean and tight whilst my high freqs are distorted. That way you can get a hard hitting but still tight and punchy bass tone.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Cool, thanks for the info man. I'll have to try that out. I'm going to try using in the box emulation for my bass too, I'm not loving the tones my POD gives me with it.


----------



## theo

Give this a read: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/175622-mixing-bass-friend-foe-way.html


----------



## Legion

Theo, that was SICK. Drums could use some work. I can't hear the kick as clearly as I'd like to, and the snare is kinda flat. More TTTAASHHHHH, maybe? Song itself was superb! REALLY enjoyed listening to it!

Thaz16: ....ing LOVE your drum sound. Especially that cymbal. A stack, is it? Lovely. Not really digging the Dj-djen-dje-djen-DJENTTTTT!!!!! stuff (just not my thing) but the exotic eastern scales are very nicely used.

Niffnoff, that file is TOO damn big for me to download over my slow ass connection 


https://soundcloud.com/cowsonthebeach/new-riff-idea-15-7-2013

How's the riff? It'll be in a new song I'm writing.


----------



## theo

Legion: Mix is pretty good. The kicks could probably be a bit quieter though, they're very prominent.


----------



## theo

Fairly major updates to my most recent song:

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/newfoil/s-AekPO


----------



## Tyler

went out of my comfort zone with a buddy of mine and we collabed on this https://soundcloud.com/nellings6/broken-wings-wip

Theo I totally love that type of sound. Soundtrack esque things are my favorite. The timpani will sound even better
Legion, thats some great bouncy material. You could add some glitch on the fill before things come in if you wanted to spice it up a tad more but is definitely fine as is


----------



## Korngod

https://soundcloud.com/ibanezrg7/7-27-13-demo

something I recently started


----------



## TallestFiddle

you have to comment on someone else's song before you post your own, otherwise there Jang much insentive for them to comment on yours


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Saieph

theo said:


> Here's another one, intro for my band. There's a lot of level fixing to be done still. And the drums need fixing: https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hollow-world-intro/s-pEuf4
> 
> I'll promise I'll post some more feedback tomorrow. It's 12:25am and I've been recording and mixing for the last 14 hours. Ears are WAY too fatigued to be useful to you guys haha.



Very nice and mellow. The drums sounded like they could be a bit more dynamic, epic, and full, but this is totally badass...can't wait to hear more!!!



TallestFiddle said:


> Heres my new mix, the bass is kinda shitty because I'm not a good bass player, and I'm using my little brother's 100$ Jay Turner kiddie bass. Hope you like it, let me know whats wrong with it
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/awakening-demo-7-23



Fantastic! The only things I hear are that the rhythm guitars could be tone separated a bit and a tad more punchy in the mix, and the cymbals are a bit overwhelming at times. I have this problem a bunch myself. Very cool composition!!!



theo said:


> Fairly major updates to my most recent song:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/newfoil/s-AekPO



Wow. That is intense...unsettling and brilliant all at the same time. I think I could listen to this all day long. What equipment are you using?


----------



## Saieph

Yeah...it's my own take...just getting back into the fold and trying to work on my production and overall sound. I used Cubase 4, SD2.0, Ibanez 7421 going thru the Positive Grid Jamup Pro app direct to the line in on my computer...

https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/doctor-who-theme-cover-v1


----------



## theo

Gashzilla thats so awesome! Chuck some more verb and delay on the leads for a spacier feel.

Also thanks for the feedback haha, I'm using an axe fx 2 into cubase 5 with superior 2 and massive for the synths.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Fixed the mix of my new song

-Increased the limiting
-fixed the master bus multiband compressor
-Changed the compression on every instrument (just learned a lot about compression from "The Systematic Mixing Guide")
-Retracked the bass with a new tone and new strings, using fingers for most of it. (I'm still not loving the bass, but I think i like it better than before)


https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/awakening-wip-7-30


Theo: Im having trouble pointing out any big changes, other than some improvements with the levels, But the new version definitely sounds better to me. Really cool song still, lol.

Gashzilla: I never heard the original song, but yours sounds pretty cool. I'd say the snare is a bit weak though, i think you should eq it to add some more bite at around 3k and body around 300.


----------



## theo

^ dead link TallestFiddle.

The main change in my latest upload was the guitar tone. Increased the boost, reduced the gain and added some post amp but pre cab compression. I'm satisfied with the rhythm guitars. Now I need to fix my bass and drums haha. Got a mate guesting on the solo as well.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Sorry, it works now, I made it private because i thought people with links could listen to it.

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/awakening-wip-7-30

Did you record DI tracks theo?


----------



## theo

Your mix is sounding pretty clear fiddle, But it doesn't have too much power. I'd put more bass into the kicks for a start and possibly play with your drum levels, I think maybe if they came up a tad you'd have good results. the guitar vs bass level ratio is really nice though.


----------



## Saieph

TallestFiddle said:


> Gashzilla: I never heard the original song, but yours sounds pretty cool. I'd say the snare is a bit weak though, i think you should eq it to add some more bite at around 3k and body around 300.



Will do...I was noticing some recent displeasure with my drum sound, and maybe that will help some...thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Gashzilla said:


> Yeah...it's my own take...just getting back into the fold and trying to work on my production and overall sound. I used Cubase 4, SD2.0, Ibanez 7421 going thru the Positive Grid Jamup Pro app direct to the line in on my computer...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/doctor-who-theme-cover-v1



As a big Who fan, I loved this. Great stuff here.



TallestFiddle said:


> Fixed the mix of my new song
> 
> -Increased the limiting
> -fixed the master bus multiband compressor
> -Changed the compression on every instrument (just learned a lot about compression from "The Systematic Mixing Guide")
> -Retracked the bass with a new tone and new strings, using fingers for most of it. (I'm still not loving the bass, but I think i like it better than before)
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/awakening-wip-7-30



I don't know what you're talking about. The bass on the clean part sounded really very good.  The only thing that I would change is adding in a little bit more lows, but that's probably just on my end.



theo said:


> Fairly major updates to my most recent song:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/newfoil/s-AekPO



Do more of this. I love things like that bit at 3:36 to the end.


Here's a riff that I came up with earlier. Keep in mind that I have no monitors and this is pretty much my first mix that I've ever done. I've tracked before, but never gave mixing much thought, so this was a fun learning experience for me. 

1. I can't stand the snare. 
2. I lack a bass, so I'm having to use my guitar through a pitch module on my HD Pro.

https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/kermit-n-piggy-4-ever


----------



## theo

I really like the riffs you've got there. Brightening the snare quite a bit would help it be more noticeable and cut through the mix. Your overheads could be brighter too.


----------



## TallestFiddle

love that riff captain butterscotch, I think you need a bit more energy in the overheads, I'm not at my monitors so I can't fully judge it. really good for a first mix though.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## axxessdenied

Great start, captain butterscotch! The overheads need some serious work to get the mix sounding better! Solid start though!


----------



## TallestFiddle

Capn butterscotch, I'm actually a fan of that bass sound you've got, i might try that out with my POD.


I changed a few things with drum levels, and increased the low end a bit.
https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/awakening-wip-8-1

Let me know if the bass is too loud now. I feel like it might be, but it could also be my room.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Thanks for all the tips guys!


----------



## elnyrb10

https://soundcloud.com/the-black-cheese/work-in-progress

just wrote and recorded this little guy. i love the chords involved but i have no idea as to where to go afterwards so if anyone could point in a direction and or make comments about my mix id appreciate it!


----------



## theo

elnyrb10 the rules for this thread are that you must provide feedback for at least 3 previous posts before putting your own stuff up. 

As for the vibe of that song I would go to a minimal bass line and drums only. That would really open up for a good vocal section, Slowly bring in some melody guitars and then ramp it up for a big chorus.



Updates on my symphony intro for my band:
https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hw-intro-4-aug-13/s-kNHmh

And a new melodeath song for my band (WARNING THIS IS ROUGH)
https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/charred-bones-3-8-13/s-i6pmW


----------



## elnyrb10

theo said:


> elnyrb10 the rules for this thread are that you must provide feedback for at least 3 previous posts before putting your own stuff up.
> 
> As for the vibe of that song I would go to a minimal bass line and drums only. That would really open up for a good vocal section, Slowly bring in some melody guitars and then ramp it up for a big chorus.
> 
> 
> 
> Updates on my symphony intro for my band:
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hw-intro-4-aug-13/s-kNHmh
> 
> And a new melodeath song for my band (WARNING THIS IS ROUGH)
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/charred-bones-3-8-13/s-i6pmW



hey thanks for the input and im very sorry i did not know the rules of thread i will start posting feedback to make up for my ignorance


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Captain Butterscotch said:


> https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/kermit-n-piggy-4-ever



Drums definitely need some EQ, but that's a solid start.



TallestFiddle said:


> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/awakening-wip-7-30



I really like the song, but I agree with Theo a little more oomph and it would be quite stellar.



theo said:


> Updates on my symphony intro for my band:
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hw-intro-4-aug-13/s-kNHmh



Until the guitar kicks in it sounds very movie score, which I really dig.


----------



## MarmaladeMad

Greetings! This is definitely a much needed thread!
theo, kudos for the amount material you have. 'Finally Foiled' has to be one of my favourites. You must share what some of your inspirations are.

elnyrb10, the part after the clean is really catchy. The only thing i can suggest is maybe try beefing up the clean guitar intro tone a little more, maybe some synth can help.

TallestFiddle, your getting closer to the perfect mix for Awakening, I just feel the drums need a little more power, or maybe just volume. Content wise, the song is gold.

Here is the first song I recorded and mixed. I linked this in my NGD as well but i thought this would be a good place to get some feedback. There is indeed a lot of work needed in the mixing and the guitar tone, but hey, its a first!
https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/its-about-time


----------



## theo

MarmaladeMad said:


> Greetings! This is definitely a much needed thread!
> theo, kudos for the amount material you have. 'Finally Foiled' has to be one of my favourites. You must share what some of your inspirations are.
> 
> 
> Here is the first song I recorded and mixed. I linked this in my NGD as well but i thought this would be a good place to get some feedback. There is indeed a lot of work needed in the mixing and the guitar tone, but hey, its a first!
> https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/its-about-time



Haha I have no idea when it comes to inspirations, I just play what seems like fun at the time.

Really liking your track, makes me think of protest the hero quite a bit.
I feel like the rhythm guitars could do with less gain and more mids/low mids. Other than that the mix is pretty balanced.


----------



## MarmaladeMad

theo said:


> Haha I have no idea when it comes to inspirations, I just play what seems like fun at the time.
> 
> Really liking your track, makes me think of protest the hero quite a bit.
> I feel like the rhythm guitars could do with less gain and more mids/low mids. Other than that the mix is pretty balanced.



Well whatever it is you're doing, keep doing it!
And thank you for the feedback! You nailed it by mentioning Protest the Hero because I've been listening to them way too much recently and had to make something similar. As for the tone, I shall try experimenting further. Thanks again!


----------



## Erik Ekholm

theo said:


> elnyrb10 the rules for this thread are that you must provide feedback for at least 3 previous posts before putting your own stuff up.
> 
> As for the vibe of that song I would go to a minimal bass line and drums only. That would really open up for a good vocal section, Slowly bring in some melody guitars and then ramp it up for a big chorus.
> 
> 
> 
> Updates on my symphony intro for my band:
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hw-intro-4-aug-13/s-kNHmh



The intro needs to sound less squashed and better mixed and the drums in the intro have too much reverb. Try adding more low freq energy to the orchestral part and less wood to the drums and get rid of the snare rolls, they sound a bit iffy 

Here is an example of my own music, maybe it will give you some ideas how to do proper orchestral/symphonic mixes.

*Kingdom | Erik Ekholm*


----------



## theo

Erik Ekholm said:


> The intro needs to sound less squashed and better mixed and the drums in the intro have too much reverb. Try adding more low freq energy to the orchestral part and less wood to the drums and get rid of the snare rolls, they sound a bit iffy
> 
> Here is an example of my own music, maybe it will give you some ideas how to do proper orchestral/symphonic mixes.
> 
> *Kingdom | Erik Ekholm*



Thanks Erik, The drums actually have no verb at all. That's just how the samples I have sound. I'll play with a de-verb plugin I have and see how they go. As for the EQ stuff, this is going to be a backing for one of my bands songs, so there's not much point doing loads of EQ work until I have finished the recording. Then I'll EQ it to fit the track.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## TallestFiddle

MarmaladeMad - The song is really cool, i love the riffs and atmosphere. You've definitely got a lot of work to do on mixing, but you'll be fine if you can write awesome songs like that.


----------



## jinxist

Welp. Here goes nothin. First post to the thread!
This was submitted as a new thread...But I've since noticed this nice place dedicated to such things!

https://soundcloud.com/jinxist/zodiark

Let me know if you guys are head banging away! Also, is there anything you would change?


----------



## theo

Hey Jinxist, The rules for this thread are that you must critique at least 3 other posts before submitting your own work.

I like your track, Is there a bass in this recording? If so I think the track would benefit from it being louder. Everything else is quite clear and audible though which is good


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I was inspired a synth lead I was fiddling around with when all of sudden I started playing with this pad under it and canned the lead: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/weirdbient-4


----------



## south_of_heaven

Didn't know this existed.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Reading is fundamental...


axxessdenied said:


> Rules!!
> 
> We'll keep it simple!
> 
> Reply to atleast THREE of the posters above you with a short constructive review of their clip(s). Keep it classy, no bashing. We are all here to improve.
> 
> Once you've written your three(or more is even better) reviews, post up your clips at the bottom of your reply for others to listen and review!
> 
> Obviously until we get a few replies we won't be able to review three posts. So, post up those clips ASAP! And, let's get this going!!
> Feel free to post up your tracks multiple times as you progress... just make sure to keep giving other people feedback!


----------



## south_of_heaven

my bad.


----------



## south_of_heaven

jinxist said:


> Welp. Here goes nothin. First post to the thread!
> This was submitted as a new thread...But I've since noticed this nice place dedicated to such things!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jinxist/zodiark
> 
> Let me know if you guys are head banging away! Also, is there anything you would change?



Sounds awesome. What was the guitar rig like?


----------



## theo

ThePhilosopher said:


> I was inspired a synth lead I was fiddling around with when all of sudden I started playing with this pad under it and canned the lead: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/weirdbient-4



That sounds fantastic. Really liking it a lot. Keep this up, I'd love to hear more.
What did you use for all the reversy sounding bits?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It's just one pad, one violin synth and three guitar tracks.
http://www.dbartart.com/Ambient Stuff 4.jpg


----------



## theo

Reason is a foreign language to me  Thanks for the pic though!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It's not really too bad to be honest-left to right: 
Sequencer/Audio Tracks, Instruments/Effects Rack (u-he units are reverbs), Mixer


----------



## theo

Completely new thing (Not even metal): https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/plear-burtle

8 String test (As djenty as we could write it): https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/frosty-bwaw


----------



## Moo

@jinxist: SICK tune! nice groove, my favourite part was 0.50-end 



theo said:


> Completely new thing (Not even metal): https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/plear-burtle
> 
> 8 String test (As djenty as we could write it): https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/frosty-bwaw



I really like that solo pear burtle stuff  nice skills

And I dig this 8 string test, especially that part at 1.03 kicks ass, but i think the transition into that part and the transition into the part at 1:25 sound a little strange.
how'd you record it? Which guitar are you using?


so here's my band's first music video, I hope you like it (I'm the guy playing that loomis)
Texas Local News - "Time And Reason" (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## theo

That's a stock RG8, MY friend just got one and brought it around to test. Just recorded a bunch of random riffs really  I have no idea how to approach bass when tuning a guitar to that pitch. I'm thinking unison.


----------



## Saieph

Gashzilla said:


> Will do...I was noticing some recent displeasure with my drum sound, and maybe that will help some...thanks a bunch!!!



So, I took the suggestion and beefed up the snare a bit, changed some sounds a bit...let me know what you all think:

https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/doctor-who-theme-cover-v2


----------



## theo

I still feel like your mix is really lacking in the low end department. The kicks are just there by themselves.


----------



## axxessdenied

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/just-some-crap-3
drank too much coffee late last night yesterday so this ended up happening


----------



## theo

That was sick!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

theo said:


> Completely new thing (Not even metal): https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/plear-burtle



Rather tasty my friend - keep this up.



theo said:


> 8 String test (As djenty as we could write it): https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/frosty-bwaw



I really liked the sludgy bit - the beginning half wasn't as well done as the second half.



axxessdenied said:


> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/just-some-crap-3
> drank too much coffee late last night yesterday so this ended up happening



Keep drinking coffee my friend.

A healthy does of ebow: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/ambient-a


----------



## theo

Love it! Can't think of any more useful feedback than that haha.
Maybe you could try an extra synth an octave lower and give it some rhythmic modulations?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I was just playing with that this morning - I had one random LFO feeding the rate knob of another LFO that then was pushing the gate of a sub-level sine wave synth. It wasn't anything I was happy with, but I'll keep tweaking.


----------



## theo

My turn to add something new!
https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/rexkull


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I wish it had more punch, but that's some awesome riffage (and I don't know how to get the in your face punch without sacrificing something else).

More weird ambient shit: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/ambient-b


----------



## TallestFiddle

Theo - Cool song, i like the chugging chord progression riff. The trillian sounds pretty sick, im jealous.

Philosopher - I can't give any criticisms, that was just really cool, It just made me relax for a minute.


Heres my newest mix, its not done and the bass is a little sloppy, but im just wondering how you guys think the mix is coming along.

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/september-17-work-in-progress


----------



## MrCthulhu

TallestFiddle, sounds like a cool jam man. Pretty catchy. The only thing I notice composition wise is around 45 seconds there is one wrong out of key note bleeding through. Mix could use some work, but that's always a given. Philosopher, that was awesome, love the mood of it, I feel lost in the ocean, or space, I can't tell which one yet. Keep doing that stuff. 

A while back I posted a mix of a song, it sounded pretty bad, but I got some good feedback. I actually had a friend from SS.org come to me and offer to mix the track for me, and my whole EP. So I'm pretty stoked, but here is the final finished mix. 

https://soundcloud.com/omega-district/tracing-stars-final

So as far as WIP goes. Here is a new "rough" mix of the next song I am working on. No vox, no bass, no solos, just rhythm and drums, the rhythm guitars are about 80% good, 20% scratch. And yes I know my tones aren't the greatest and the drums aren't super fat but this is just my set up I use till I send the tracks off to be mixed. So composition wise, if anyone has any advice....

https://soundcloud.com/omega-district/new-song-d/s-sYrCV


----------



## AaronGraves

Theo - I'm digging both of those jams! Plear Burtle is sex to the ears! Nice playing dude!

Axxessdenied - Dude that was pretty awesome haha. What did you use for the hammered dulcimer type synth? Haha

MrCthulhu - Tracing Stars is soooo heavy! The vocals are solid too! What did you use to track the guitars? Nice work!

Here's a little something I'm currently working on! What do you guys think? It's still very much in progress 

https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/m3t4l


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Your kicks and toms could use some humanizing in the blasts/fills and I can barely hear a snare (on Rokits or AKG K240s), but I really like the riffs and writing.


----------



## MrCthulhu

Thanks Aaron, I listened to your song as well. I really like the riffs. The intro is super thrashy, I like that kind of riffing. I use the 5150 in Guitar Rig 5, and use redwirez Engl pack with various mics for the impulses, my DAW's noise gate and compression. I'm glad you like the vocals, I enjoy doing them a ton.


----------



## AaronGraves

ThePhilosopher said:


> Your kicks and toms could use some humanizing in the blasts/fills and I can barely hear a snare (on Rokits or AKG K240s), but I really like the riffs and writing.



Do you have any tips for humanizing them? Drums are my least experienced field when it comes to programming and EQing. Do you suggest adjusting the velocities for that? And as for the snare, what would you suggest for EQ? I'm using the Steven Slate Black Kit.



MrCthulhu said:


> Thanks Aaron, I listened to your song as well. I really like the riffs. The intro is super thrashy, I like that kind of riffing. I use the 5150 in Guitar Rig 5, and use redwirez Engl pack with various mics for the impulses, my DAW's noise gate and compression. I'm glad you like the vocals, I enjoy doing them a ton.



Thanks man! I'm glad you dig it! That's rad. I've tried using impulses, including the redwirez, but I don't know if it's that I'm used to the cab sims on my POD or what, but I can never get the impulses to sound good. Maybe I've forgotten what real mic'd cabs sound like haha.


----------



## theo

What DAW are you using AaronGraves? If it's cubase (the only DAW I'm familiar with), you can insert a midi modifier on your superior midi channel and set it to velocity, set the max and min levels and you're set! it's subtle but it makes a world of difference.

Haven't had a chance to check out everyones new submissions, I'll get on it soon though.


----------



## AaronGraves

theo said:


> What DAW are you using AaronGraves? If it's cubase (the only DAW I'm familiar with), you can insert a midi modifier on your superior midi channel and set it to velocity, set the max and min levels and you're set! it's subtle but it makes a world of difference.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to check out everyones new submissions, I'll get on it soon though.



Thanks! I would've never thought about that before!!  I use Reaper, but I figured it out! Thnks again man!


----------



## TallestFiddle

Aaron, I like the song. The one thing i can notice is that the snare is really lacking body. Try a boost from 100-200Hz and see how you like it. And maybe add some reverb to it to make it seem a bit bigger. Also to add a bite to it put a little boost at 2500Hz and if it still doesnt cut through take away from the guitars and bass a little bit at that area.


----------



## MarmaladeMad

AaronGraves, the guitars and bass are blending really well, but as everyone else said, the drums are missing that Umph!
theo, once again, I just can't find anything wrong with the mix of Rexkull.
MrCthulhu, chasing stars sounds massive! The WIP could use some of that, but composition wise, it's sounding solid.

So guys, I've been trying out a different approach to recording after getting a new interface, the PreSonus 22VSL. For anyone interested, here are some pictures and a quick review of it:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...-presonus-audiobox-22vsl-ezmix-test-clip.html

As for the WIP, I used a clip from a song I've almost finished. I used EZmix 2 for the distortions and effects. Critique away!
https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/presonus-audiobox-22vsl-ezmix


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Aaron, the only thing I do is tweak the velocities (or try to play them half/quarter time on my keyboard) so there's some human aspect in the whole thing.

The drums are a little lost in that mix to me Marmalade, but my ears are a bit fatigued at the moment. 

As I've been toying with the new routing options in Reason 7 (finally upgraded) and I think I'm making progress on my drum sounds; I can't find the right balancing point for my cymbals though.

https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/drop-djod


----------



## theo

New track!

Haven't spent any time on mixing yet. I'm after songwriting feedback more than anything.
There's an issue with the backing over the first few bars that I'm aware of, I'll be fixing that shortly.

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/charred-bones-synth/s-HyPeU


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I really dig it and I think once it gets mixed well it'll be killer. The transition at 1:24 could use something to make it work. I really dig the synths you're planning to add.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Theo: Really cool song, I love that riff that comes in after the intro. One thing bothers me with it, when it transitions from the chords to the riff you lose a lot of the guitar frequencies from the intro (and a good ammount of volume), and the song doesn't go back to that intro level for a while. 
I would try putting in chords behind that riff and balancing it with the lead guitar riff.

The part at 2:00 is really awesome, i like the mix a lot at that point.

as far as song composition goes, im digging the flow of it. Theres just a few transitions that don't go too smoothly, but i think by adding another layer of guitars you can make them seem more natural.

Philosopher: Sick mix you have there, I like the drums a lot, I just feel like the snare needs a little more body to it. And maybe the bass could be a little bit more dominant.

MarmaladeMad: Sick song, cool riff and a really cool lead over it. I like the drums too, I think that the snare needs more body. The crack of it sounds really nice though.

Heres my newest WIP 

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/september-30

Do the layers in the ending section feel out of balance to anyone? I had a little trouble deciding where to sit the bass.


----------



## depths of europa

theo said:


> New track!
> 
> Haven't spent any time on mixing yet. I'm after songwriting feedback more than anything.
> There's an issue with the backing over the first few bars that I'm aware of, I'll be fixing that shortly.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/charred-bones-synth/s-HyPeU



Solid recording man. I liked the main riff and especially the breakdown around 2:11. I think vocals would be a great addition. (Not sure if you were planning on vocals for this). Sounds sick without though.


----------



## depths of europa

TallestFiddle,

The link doesn't work I don't think. Could be just my iPhone.


----------



## depths of europa

ThePhilisopher,

Those cymbals sound pretty good to me. Are you using The Metal Foundry?


----------



## depths of europa

Aaron,
That sounds really sick man. Reminds me of As I Lay Dying kind of.


----------



## depths of europa

Here's my latest WIP. I had posted it on the main wall, but I had never noticed this thread until now. This seems like a better way to get advice/give feedback.

I recently picked up a new bass! It's a Geddy Lee Signature Jazz Bass. I recorded all the bass tracks which is an improvement from the 'fake bass' i was using before.

Here's the link:

https://soundcloud.com/craig-schmidt-1/dbd-sept30/s-lTGp9


----------



## TallestFiddle

Link is fixed, sorry about that


----------



## TallestFiddle

Deapths of europa: i dig the song, its got a pretty oldschool garage-band kind of sound. I like it. 

Did you master the mix?


----------



## XplosivduX

Depths of Europa, really like that old school punky hardcore feel. the guitar in the start is far too loud, dynamic range is important.


----------



## depths of europa

TallestFiddle said:


> Deapths of europa: i dig the song, its got a pretty oldschool garage-band kind of sound. I like it.
> 
> Did you master the mix?



Thanks man, 
I added a mastering compression effect to the main fader. I'm kind of new to mastering. I'm not sure what else is supposed to be done to properly master the track.


----------



## depths of europa

XplosivduX said:


> Depths of Europa, really like that old school punky hardcore feel. the guitar in the start is far too loud, dynamic range is important.



Thanks dude, I was definitly going for a punk influenced hardcore vibe. I'm planning on doing an ep, possibly full album in this style.

Was it the bass intro that you thought was too loud? I was messing around with that and added that distortion effect to the bass. Not sure if i like it or not. Do you think it sounds like its clipping because of the distortion?


----------



## depths of europa

TallestFiddle,

Sounds cool man. Is there a Coheed and Cambria influence there? Either way, i dig the happy vibe it has.

In that intro riff, how do you give it that underwater effect?


----------



## MarmaladeMad

TallestFiddle, Great intro riff and a nice vibe throughout the song. Only problem is that every time the kick drum hits, everything else dims down, specially in the ending section. So i guess easing up on the compression should help.

Since I'm still experimenting with the new setup, I'm trying out a different approach in the mixing. It still feels a bit 2 dimensional and I've gotten a bit used to the sound, so i need another set of ears to critique it. It's clearly not an original riff and i just need some feedback on the mix.
https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/laid-to-rest-riff-test


----------



## TallestFiddle

depths of europa said:


> TallestFiddle,
> 
> Sounds cool man. Is there a Coheed and Cambria influence there? Either way, i dig the happy vibe it has.
> 
> In that intro riff, how do you give it that underwater effect?


 

As far as your mix, when you master you should add a limiter to the master bus to make it louder / more consistant. That will make it sound a lot more like a modern mix and less like a garage band recording (not that it sounds bad, just compared to other mixes the volume doesn't compete). 
If you don't know how to do this just look up videos on youtube, thats how I learned (I'm not that good at it, but i'm learning)

To get that underwater effect I just did an automation clip on the lowpass filter of my EQ on that guitar track. I had the lowpass really low so only the low frequencies went through, and then I brought in the full frequencies when everything came in. I think I also automated the volume a little lower for that part too.

I wasn't thinking about Coheed and Cambria when I was writing the song, but I used to love them back in the day so they're definitely an influence on me.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Marmalademad: the tones you're using sound good, i just think the lead could be brought up a bit in volume, it seems like the high end of the guitars is just at a low volume.

Made some changes to my mix, changed levels and EQ on the guitars and bass. The drums got changed a little, but not too much. I think the snare is more prominant now. 

The main thing I'm trying to do with this mix is to fill up the frequency spectrum as much as I can. I added lead layers and EQ'd the end section so that I could fill the spots I thought were a bit lacking from the other guitars and bass. I really like how it came out so far. 

Let me know if its still pumping too much, or if the levels seem off. Thanks!

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/october-1


----------



## ThePhilosopher

TallestFiddle said:


> Philosopher: Sick mix you have there, I like the drums a lot, I just feel like the snare needs a little more body to it. And maybe the bass could be a little bit more dominant.
> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/september-30
> 
> Do the layers in the ending section feel out of balance to anyone? I had a little trouble deciding where to sit the bass.



There's a lot of pumping after the break and the mix doesn't sound anywhere near as good as the first half.

I'll see what I can do about the snare, and I'm really being conservative with my bass mixing as I'm going to be switching from flats to rounds on my bass this week.



depths of europa said:


> ThePhilisopher,
> 
> Those cymbals sound pretty good to me. Are you using The Metal Foundry?



Everything is done in Reason 7 except the guitars/bass. The drums now have parallel compression with different reverbs on the two tracks to widen the sound just a touch.



depths of europa said:


> Here's my latest WIP. I had posted it on the main wall, but I had never noticed this thread until now. This seems like a better way to get advice/give feedback.
> 
> I recently picked up a new bass! It's a Geddy Lee Signature Jazz Bass. I recorded all the bass tracks which is an improvement from the 'fake bass' i was using before.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/craig-schmidt-1/dbd-sept30/s-lTGp9



I think everything sounds really low in the mix in comparison to the vocals; I think some EQing and remixing could really get everything to fit a bit better. Maybe even some light (or parallel) compression to help everything gel a bit better.



MarmaladeMad said:


> Since I'm still experimenting with the new setup, I'm trying out a different approach in the mixing. It still feels a bit 2 dimensional and I've gotten a bit used to the sound, so i need another set of ears to critique it. It's clearly not an original riff and i just need some feedback on the mix.
> https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/laid-to-rest-riff-test



The bass is really dominant in the mix for me. Try some panning on your individual drums if you're not already doing this (imagine a real kit and where the individual pieces would sit as you looked them from the throne). Maybe try a stereo widening VST? I don't know a lot so I really don't want to steer you wrongly.


----------



## XplosivduX

depths of europa said:


> Thanks dude, I was definitly going for a punk influenced hardcore vibe. I'm planning on doing an ep, possibly full album in this style.
> 
> Was it the bass intro that you thought was too loud? I was messing around with that and added that distortion effect to the bass. Not sure if i like it or not. Do you think it sounds like its clipping because of the distortion?



actually I think it's the bass frequencies

try splitting the frequencies and keeping the low signal clean and the mid/high signal dirty and dynamic then send both to a bass bus.
then just mute the low end so you have somewhere for the song to expand to after the bass is soloed.

also, maybe adjust your mic style to get less musical tones on your voice and more dirty ones and a little bit of saturation goes a long way.


----------



## depths of europa

MarmaladeMad,

That link isn't working. Did you take that down?

XplosivDuX, Thanks man, I might try that. I was messing with that bass intro last night and I think I have it sitting a little better now. As for those vocals, I was planning on redoing the majority of them. The only ones I am really happy with is the screamed chorus at the end.

TallestFiddle, The only thing off that my ear catches is the kick drum towards the end, right around where that dude commented. It sounds loud to my ear, and kind of overpowering. (mind you I am listening through ear buds right now - not the greatest representation)


----------



## depths of europa

Here's a new idea I came up with yesterday. Any advice on composition, mix etc, would be awesome. I am trying a different kit in Superior Drummer (Natural setting) I think it has a nice raw sound, that suits this style better.

I have the vocal parts worked out but haven't recorded any yet - gotta wait til i'm home alone haha

https://soundcloud.com/craig-schmidt-1/hsf-oct-2/s-2bDQo


----------



## TallestFiddle

ThePhilosopher said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by TallestFiddle
> 
> Philosopher: Sick mix you have there, I like the drums a lot, I just feel like the snare needs a little more body to it. And maybe the bass could be a little bit more dominant.
> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/september-30
> 
> Do the layers in the ending section feel out of balance to anyone? I had a little trouble deciding where to sit the bass.
> 
> There's a lot of pumping after the break and the mix doesn't sound anywhere near as good as the first half.
> 
> I'll see what I can do about the snare, and I'm really being conservative with my bass mixing as I'm going to be switching from flats to rounds on my bass this week.



you listened to my old mix, I posted one on October 1, so I'm not sure if I already fixed what you said. (it was right above your post lol)


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I still hear some pumping (it's much more obvious on my headphones), but it's an equal amount of pumping from beginning to end (except for the break). It's very fast, almost every snare hit has a volume drop.


----------



## TallestFiddle

ThePhilosopher said:


> I still hear some pumping (it's much more obvious on my headphones), but it's an equal amount of pumping from beginning to end (except for the break). It's very fast, almost every snare hit has a volume drop.



Alright, thanks for the input. I'll have to take a break to rest my ears and I'll check it again soon. I definitely notice the pumping, i just couldn't tell if it was too much or not because i got so used to it. Glad to have people to help give some judgement!


----------



## TallestFiddle

depths of europa said:


> Here's a new idea I came up with yesterday. Any advice on composition, mix etc, would be awesome. I am trying a different kit in Superior Drummer (Natural setting) I think it has a nice raw sound, that suits this style better.
> 
> I have the vocal parts worked out but haven't recorded any yet - gotta wait til i'm home alone haha
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/craig-schmidt-1/hsf-oct-2/s-2bDQo



I like the song, really cool composition! The drums are just a little weak for me, have you treated them?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I think if you could somehow make the pumping sound more like the pumping on Concealing Fate Part 2 I'd be down with that - for some reason I think the rhythmic volume changes work incredibly well on that track.


----------



## Alphanumeric

Pumping and, even distortion are good within context. The irrational fear mongering against them is so whack.

SYL's bass drops clip and duck their mix like mad, and I'm sure every Devin T mix has crazy funked up overheads washing in and out. Every Putney' mix has these amazing fuzzy bass drops that sound like a sub explosion ripping through the mix, like a drop is supposed to.

People need to man up.


----------



## depths of europa

TallestFiddle said:


> I like the song, really cool composition! The drums are just a little weak for me, have you treated them?



Thanks man! I'm stoked to finish it. Just working on different bridge ideas now. Yeah it was a kit in sd2 called "natural". I used it as is. I agree they arent cutting through enough. I might try some more kits.


----------



## theo

Marmalade mad: The guitars get a bit louder with palm mutes, some multiband compression can stop that. Otherwise really cool mix.

Depths of Europa: I really dig your stuff. The drums do sound very raw, that's all a matter of taste though. PErhaps you could experiment with some selective EQ cuts on your guitars? I feel like they might be a little cluttered? Then again.. all comes down to taste!


----------



## Oxygen42

Can you guys critique this? It's not quite sounding "right" to me, and I want your take on it.
https://soundcloud.com/lucangelofinney/the-pain-new-mix


----------



## TallestFiddle

Oxygen42 said:


> Can you guys critique this? It's not quite sounding "right" to me, and I want your take on it.
> https://soundcloud.com/lucangelofinney/the-pain-new-mix



You're supposed to critique three other people when you post. Your guitars could be brought down in volume, and the drums are pretty quiet.


----------



## TallestFiddle

depths of europa said:


> Thanks man! I'm stoked to finish it. Just working on different bridge ideas now. Yeah it was a kit in sd2 called "natural". I used it as is. I agree they arent cutting through enough. I might try some more kits.



Its fine if you just use a blank kit, just pick the drums you want, but if you want a more modern drum sound you're gonna have to learn about processing your drum tracks in your DAW.


----------



## Oxygen42

TallestFiddle said:


> You're supposed to critique three other people when you post. Your guitars could be brought down in volume, and the drums are pretty quiet.



Ah, sorry about that! I missed the thread rules.  I'll get on that now.


----------



## Oxygen42

depths of europa said:


> Here's a new idea I came up with yesterday. Any advice on composition, mix etc, would be awesome. I am trying a different kit in Superior Drummer (Natural setting) I think it has a nice raw sound, that suits this style better.
> 
> I have the vocal parts worked out but haven't recorded any yet - gotta wait til i'm home alone haha
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/craig-schmidt-1/hsf-oct-2/s-2bDQo



The bass seems a bit undermixed, and I agree that the drums seem a bit weak. It may be just not my style of music, but I would say to bring up the snare and bring down the hi-hats. I can't tell you what EQ to use exactly, but put some accenting on the high frequencies of the kick. It seems a little bit weak to me. The guitars are pretty good for the raw feel, but I would recommend a bit more stereo separation. I always mix with the double track guitars panned hard left and hard right, but that's just me. I feel like the mix sounds a bit narrow, and a bigger distance between guitars may help.


----------



## Oxygen42

theo said:


> Completely new thing (Not even metal): https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/plear-burtle
> 
> 8 String test (As djenty as we could write it): https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/frosty-bwaw



For the 8 string test, the overall mix seems very treble-y to me. Maybe throw an EQ onto the master channel and boost the bass? Because of the style of tone used, the 8th string isn't quite replacing the bass guitar, so you may want to put on a proper bass track to fill out the sound as well. (correct me if I'm wrong obviously, but it seems like you don't have a bass in there)


----------



## Oxygen42

MarmaladeMad said:


> AaronGraves, the guitars and bass are blending really well, but as everyone else said, the drums are missing that Umph!
> theo, once again, I just can't find anything wrong with the mix of Rexkull.
> MrCthulhu, chasing stars sounds massive! The WIP could use some of that, but composition wise, it's sounding solid.
> 
> So guys, I've been trying out a different approach to recording after getting a new interface, the PreSonus 22VSL. For anyone interested, here are some pictures and a quick review of it:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...-presonus-audiobox-22vsl-ezmix-test-clip.html
> 
> As for the WIP, I used a clip from a song I've almost finished. I used EZmix 2 for the distortions and effects. Critique away!
> https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/presonus-audiobox-22vsl-ezmix



I dig the presonus test! Only critique I have would be it seems like the bass guitar is just a bit too high, so it takes from the space the guitars have to be badass.


----------



## theo

Oxygen42 said:


> For the 8 string test, the overall mix seems very treble-y to me. Maybe throw an EQ onto the master channel and boost the bass? Because of the style of tone used, the 8th string isn't quite replacing the bass guitar, so you may want to put on a proper bass track to fill out the sound as well. (correct me if I'm wrong obviously, but it seems like you don't have a bass in there)



There was no bass at all on that track yet when I posted it here.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Nothing new to critique, but here's my new mix. I tried to reduce some of the excessive pumping, and I mixed in a different snare and kick sample. And changed the EQ on the guitar bus a little bit.

https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/october-4

I think it could take a little bit more limiting, if you compare it to my mix from october 1 you can see the difference between less and more limiting. Let me know if you think it could be brought up.


----------



## Oxygen42

TallestFiddle said:


> Nothing new to critique, but here's my new mix. I tried to reduce some of the excessive pumping, and I mixed in a different snare and kick sample. And changed the EQ on the guitar bus a little bit.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/october-4
> 
> I think it could take a little bit more limiting, if you compare it to my mix from october 1 you can see the difference between less and more limiting. Let me know if you think it could be brought up.



I like the guitar tones! The kick drum could have a bit more oomph though. I'm not sure if it's the sample or the EQ'ing. I'd at least boost the highs and the mids of the kick to get a bit more of the modern metal "click".


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Fiddle, I almost prefer it before to be honest; it feels lifeless now IMO.

Europa, I agree that fits your style quite well, but I think the mixing still needs some work.

A snippet of a track I'm working on - Low Open G tuning my 5 string, I don't think I hit the G in the clip though:
https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/your-heaviness


----------



## depths of europa

Philosopher, wow that tuning is pretty f'n low. I play in standard, so I don't have much experience with tunings like that, but it sounds heavy. 

Here's a rework of the previous clip i posted. Full song now (no vocals yet). This is recorded with my POD HD, and I will be redoing the guitars with an sm57 and an amp, so im not overly concerned with the guitar sound, BUT i was wondering if anyone had any advice on it.. there seems to be a high pitched noise from the strings every time i change chords. It's more apparent in this recording than my previous ones. Does anyone else run into this, and if so, is there any way of reducing said noise?

https://soundcloud.com/craig-schmidt-1/hsf-oct-6/s-a5d5X


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I can't really pick up the noise you're talking about, but I'm pretty tired and my ears are somewhat not up to careful listening. That's a nice sound from your HD. That's not terribly low, here's my 8 string and 5 string bass pushed through my HD500: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/v8


----------



## theo

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/slambamwham

I was bored


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I wish the bass was just slightly more present (though it could be the fact that I'm on my crappy work PC speakers).


----------



## theo

Yeah I still have a long way to go with my bass tones I think.


----------



## Fretless

I think a little more variance in drum beats could help. Like don't subtract from what you have, but add some more cymbols to show progression rather than a straight 4/4 crash. I like what you have so far though, and also what was said before work on your bass tone :3 good work!


----------



## theo

The reason I only have the crash is because I mucked up all my other cymbal samples and haven't bothered fixing them up yet haha. Thanks for the input!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Must resurrect thread - here's a piece I've been working on (it's no where near done) and I'm trying to leave room for vocals and some of the tracking near the end is scratch just to get the material down: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/heavy-time


----------



## depths of europa

theo said:


> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/slambamwham
> 
> I was bored



That's really tight man. Sounds sick


----------



## depths of europa

ThePhilosopher said:


> Must resurrect thread - here's a piece I've been working on (it's no where near done) and I'm trying to leave room for vocals and some of the tracking near the end is scratch just to get the material down: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/heavy-time



Sounds pretty legit to me dude. What kind if vocals are you putting on that? Clean singing or screams, or both? Definitely post updates on that!


----------



## depths of europa

I posted the instrumental version of this a couple weeks back, but just got some vocal ideas recorded. It'd rough around the edges at this point. But it's getting closer to where I want it. The guitars are all DI, and need to be recorded through an amp to give it the sound I want. Anyway, lemme know what you guys think!

https://soundcloud.com/craig-schmidt-1/barcode-eyes-1


----------



## theo

ThePhilosopher said:


> Must resurrect thread - here's a piece I've been working on (it's no where near done) and I'm trying to leave room for vocals and some of the tracking near the end is scratch just to get the material down: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/heavy-time



I really like the composition. I feel like it would be a lot more powerful if the guitars were brought forwards more.


----------



## theo

depths of europa said:


> I posted the instrumental version of this a couple weeks back, but just got some vocal ideas recorded. It'd rough around the edges at this point. But it's getting closer to where I want it. The guitars are all DI, and need to be recorded through an amp to give it the sound I want. Anyway, lemme know what you guys think!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/craig-schmidt-1/barcode-eyes-1



Your mix sounds a bit thin, what's your signal chain look like?


----------



## depths of europa

theo said:


> Your mix sounds a bit thin, what's your signal chain look like?



Yeah the mix is probably not too good. I need to fine tune the levels. i think the guitars are too low in the mix.

Signal chain is just Fender Strat> POD HD> laptop. Bass is through the POD as well. Vocals are done with an SM58 into a presonus audiobox USB interface.

Vocal performance could be better what what can I say, im not a very good vocalist, lol.

Any mixing recommendations?


----------



## theo

Dial in more mids in your patches. That would be my first point of call.


----------



## depths of europa

Whoops, just noticed that a few of my guitar tracks had the effects turned off before I rendered that last one. Here's the actual one with EQ and compression.

https://soundcloud.com/craig-schmidt-1/barcode-eyes


----------



## theo

Haha big difference! 
I'd personally still pull the guitars up a bit in relation to the drums. But that's just a matter of taste. I really like this song though, keep it up


----------



## depths of europa

theo said:


> Haha big difference!
> I'd personally still pull the guitars up a bit in relation to the drums. But that's just a matter of taste. I really like this song though, keep it up



Right on, thanks man!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

depths of europa said:


> Sounds pretty legit to me dude. What kind if vocals are you putting on that? Clean singing or screams, or both? Definitely post updates on that!



I'm actually trying to line up a female vocalist.  If I cannot find one I'll be doing cleanish vocals - I really dig how Henry Derek sounds on the Scar The Martyr album.

Theo, I'll try it with guitar bus brought up some - did you mean the clean guitar or the dirty guitars, or both? It's my first track without any synths in a long time and I'm trying to keep it that way.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Europa, I think it sounds pretty good for that punk sound - if anything I'd push the vocals down a little and bring the drums up slightly (or perhaps a bit of master bus compression to level everything out a little bit).


----------



## theo

ThePhilosopher said:


> Theo, I'll try it with guitar bus brought up some - did you mean the clean guitar or the dirty guitars, or both? It's my first track without any synths in a long time and I'm trying to keep it that way.



I was referring mainly to the dirty guitars.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

@depths: Dude. That was so refreshing. Rise Against is my all-time favorite band and I fell out of punk music when I started metal and RA went mainstream. Great song man! Really brings me back. Maybe I'll write some punk...

7 minute later edit: and I'm listening again


----------



## MarmaladeMad

So here is one I put up a couple of days ago. Still trying to get some good low end clarity though.
https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/bake-jowen


----------



## theo

MarmaladeMad said:


> So here is one I put up a couple of days ago. Still trying to get some good low end clarity though.
> https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/bake-jowen



How are your guitars panned? I'm hearing something kinda funny going on?


----------



## MarmaladeMad

Uh oh. They're just panned hard left and hard right.


----------



## depths of europa

ThePhilosopher said:


> Europa, I think it sounds pretty good for that punk sound - if anything I'd push the vocals down a little and bring the drums up slightly (or perhaps a bit of master bus compression to level everything out a little bit).



Thanks dude. I tried adding some compression and nudging be vocals down a bit. I also lowered the hats and tied to EQ them a bit. Here's an updated link:

Barcode Eyes by craig.schmidt on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## depths of europa

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> @depths: Dude. That was so refreshing. Rise Against is my all-time favorite band and I fell out of punk music when I started metal and RA went mainstream. Great song man! Really brings me back. Maybe I'll write some punk...
> 
> 7 minute later edit: and I'm listening again



Thanks man!! That's so awesome to hear that someone is digging my stuff. RA Revolutions Per Minute was a definite influence on this track. I've been listening to that album a lot lately.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Europa, that's much better IMO.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Tried taking your advice and raising the guitars just a hair and I've been playing with strings, but I've not found something I like just yet.

https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/got-heavy


----------



## florianm

I made a separate thread for this song but I feel like this is more appropriate. I know I need to make that snare drum sound better. But I think it's starting to sound close to being a good mix. 
SoundCloud Mobile


----------



## Stijnson

ThePhilosopher said:


> Tried taking your advice and raising the guitars just a hair and I've been playing with strings, but I've not found something I like just yet.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/got-heavy


 
That does sound heavy man! Good stuff, really like the intro riff with the clean bit behind it. 


Florianm - Also like the sound of yours, drums could be a bit higher in the mix though.


This is my first feeble attempt at a mix, any critique much appreciated, I'm a complete beginner at mixing so. 

https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/work-in-progress


----------



## iceythe

ThePhilosopher said:


> Tried taking your advice and raising the guitars just a hair and I've been playing with strings, but I've not found something I like just yet.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/got-heavy


Love the intro. Sweet bass

Overheads too trebly. Shelve the high end from 6kHz down 2.5dB
Snare has no meat. Give it some 200-250Hz boost.
Lead could use some low-mid boost.
Rhythm guitars could use multi-band compression on low-end to keep it in check on palm-mutes.




florianm said:


> I made a separate thread for this song but I feel like this is more appropriate. I know I need to make that snare drum sound better. But I think it's starting to sound close to being a good mix.
> SoundCloud Mobile



Snare could use more far-room ambience and less from near-room/overhead. Snare also feels like it isn't hitting hard enough. Velocity issue? Or perhaps not enough spike happening in the compression stages.
Guitars can come down 1.5dB.



Stijnson said:


> This is my first feeble attempt at a mix, any critique much appreciated, I'm a complete beginner at mixing so.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/work-in-progress


Lead could use some stereo verb.
Kick could do with less click, or try emphasizing the click further down the frequency range.
Snare could go up in volume. Some 200Hz boost would also help.
Rhythm guitars need more hi-pass. It will let the bass shine more.



Not really a work in progress anymore. It's just a cover I spent last weekend on tinkering with. It's from a game called Space Manbow

https://soundcloud.com/iceythe/brilliance-space-manbow-final


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Awesome production man, pretty cool tune - cover or not.


----------



## iceythe

ThePhilosopher said:


> Awesome production man, pretty cool tune - cover or not.


Thanks ThePhilosopher!

Personally, I think my rhythm tone leaves a lot to be desired. Cymbals/overheads are way louder than what most prefer, as well.


----------



## Saieph

Definitely have some more work to do here...an intro, the verse, breakdown...another section and an end...but I'm testing a newer dynamic here. Let me know your thoughts!

OBject 1 V2


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

This work is very in-progress, had my buddy over to record acoustic guitar and a rough vocal track for me to "metalize." Vocals recorded on my computer's built in mic 

https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/from-the-sand

Lyrics are about a guy who is in a coma and his girlfriend takes him off life support which causes him to wake up and slaughter her.

EDIT: Next day bump. I wrote metal. Lay off the playing, it's a rough track, but it definitely sounds like a song. 

https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/from-the-sandr


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Back to the top, I whipped this out in a little over an hour. I was toying around with the different sample packs/vsts I have gotten but not experimented with and got inspired by this one arp sound and just went from there.

https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/freestyle


----------



## CoreyGunter92

So I'm a home recorder noob using good ol' Cubase 5 and I was wondering if someone could help me. So I use superior drummer for my drum samples and I think I've got them sounding pretty good but there's only one problem. When I mix down the tracks into an mp3 file, the kick drum (and the low end) loses its punchy-ness. Is there something I missing with compressing?
My track:https://soundcloud.com/corey-gunter-1/oen
My reference track:  (really good example of the punchy-ness I'm looking for)


----------



## theo

I'd play around with your levels some more. The way I do it (And this is by no means THE way, it just works for me), is it set my drum levels where like it, have the kit balanced etc, next up I slowly fade in the bass to a point where it's working with the drums nicely, Guitars come last and for me usually sit just a tiny bit louder than the bass.


----------



## theo

Did this last night. It's not really a WIP... I guess it is I dunno, I just had a riff idea and ran with it. I haven't done any mixing at all to it, levels are everywhere. Just thought I'd share as it's one of the heaviest things I've done in a while.

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/look-how-heavy-i-am-2


----------



## QuantumCybin

theo said:


> Did this last night. It's not really a WIP... I guess it is I dunno, I just had a riff idea and ran with it. I haven't done any mixing at all to it, levels are everywhere. Just thought I'd share as it's one of the heaviest things I've done in a while.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/look-how-heavy-i-am-2



Haha yeah man I agree that is some heavy shit; once you take the time to mix it I'll be excited to hear it! Here's something I'm currently working on when I have the spare time: https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/introduction-in-progress-ii-1

Drums are superior 2.0. There's no bass in the mix since I don't have one yet lol.


----------



## 7SM

Since I am late to the party, I am going to wham-bam a few in one post like a few others...




rythmic_pulses said:


> Not the actual song, YET!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rythmicpulses/idea



I like this, try panning those guitars out harder, maybe back off their respective gain a bit, lets those snarling stef-like highs shine through with a little less brittle feel, especially in the super droney Deftones riffs.




ScaleFin83 said:


> *Here's mine:*
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/alfafirefox/drop-d-riffage1
> 
> It's in drop-d. Lowest I can go atm



You do drop D, you can go to the low's C quite easily.....ok now that my metalocalypse reference is out of the way.....Very Metallica....tighten up that verse part...give it the same hard hitting palm chunk you are in the chorus....has less oomph before you double it...




AryaBara said:


> I like this one, man.
> I think you can increase the gain / drive, but it´s a matter of taste in the end.
> 
> 
> Check this out, guitar is little more up front in the mix (I think)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/buster-rancher-2-1-wip




For a minute I was gonna say a little too midrangey/nasaly tone for my TASTE...and dennn you dropped the stutter.....anyone who spends that much time editing....*hats off*...my critique is....spend less time editing. Unless you used a killswitch live....then fudge me. 



And here is one of mine for some ravagin' https://soundcloud.com/cloudlab/falkor
one piece of a massively large set of things I am writing...


----------



## tomsargent

7SM said:


> And here is one of mine for some ravagin' https://soundcloud.com/cloudlab/falkor
> one piece of a massively large set of things I am writing...



Massively large indeed! I love the huge, deep swirling guitars you have going on. The higher ambient tones really fill in the mix when the rhythm isn't playing. 

One criticism: There seems to be some clipping going on with the bass drum of your track. It sounds a little too un-quantized for my tastes, imo.

But dude, I love that riff that comes in at 2.36! Good stuff!


----------



## depths of europa

theo said:


> I'd play around with your levels some more. The way I do it (And this is by no means THE way, it just works for me), is it set my drum levels where like it, have the kit balanced etc, next up I slowly fade in the bass to a point where it's working with the drums nicely, Guitars come last and for me usually sit just a tiny bit louder than the bass.



+1

I use that same method for mixing


----------



## depths of europa

theo said:


> Did this last night. It's not really a WIP... I guess it is I dunno, I just had a riff idea and ran with it. I haven't done any mixing at all to it, levels are everywhere. Just thought I'd share as it's one of the heaviest things I've done in a while.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/look-how-heavy-i-am-2



That's pretty heavy dude. Sounds good. What are you using for guitars? Is that an axe fx?


----------



## depths of europa

And here is one of mine for some ravagin' https://soundcloud.com/cloudlab/falkor
one piece of a massively large set of things I am writing...[/QUOTE]

Nice mix dude. Sounds really big for sure. What tuning are you in?


----------



## depths of europa

Here's a new one of mine. Can't get any feedback on the main board. Any mixing advice would be sweeeeeeet!

Transmission by craig.schmidt on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## theo

depths of europa said:


> That's pretty heavy dude. Sounds good. What are you using for guitars? Is that an axe fx?


Sure is, Axe 2



> And here is one of mine for some ravagin' https://soundcloud.com/cloudlab/falkor



I really like this, I feel like your drums could cut a bit more, or maybe your guitars could take up less sonic real estate, especially the melodic ambient overlays, they hog a fair chuck of bandwidth. I'd start with highpassing them.



depths of europa said:


> Here's a new one of mine. Can't get any feedback on the main board. Any mixing advice would be sweeeeeeet!
> 
> Transmission by craig.schmidt on SoundCloud - Hear the world



Solid tune, feels like it's missing a bit of balls/punch though. I'd bring the rhythm parts up in comparison to the melodies more and maybe get the drums sounding a bit fatter.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

7SM said:


> And here is one of mine for some ravagin' https://soundcloud.com/cloudlab/falkor
> one piece of a massively large set of things I am writing...



Sounds like it's hitting a limiter too hard - there's almost no dynamics. I think if there were more variation (or separation of the instrumentation) in it I'd appreciate it more.



depths of europa said:


> Here's a new one of mine. Can't get any feedback on the main board. Any mixing advice would be sweeeeeeet!
> 
> Transmission by craig.schmidt on SoundCloud - Hear the world



When the vocals kick in until 0:35 I can hardly hear the guitar (relative to the other levels) - I agree with Theo bring up the rhythm guitars. 



theo said:


> Did this last night. It's not really a WIP... I guess it is I dunno, I just had a riff idea and ran with it. I haven't done any mixing at all to it, levels are everywhere. Just thought I'd share as it's one of the heaviest things I've done in a while.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/look-how-heavy-i-am-2



That was beastly.


Something I'm working on - it's meant to have vocals (hence the long repeating bits). 

https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-2


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

ThePhilosopher said:


> Something I'm working on - it's meant to have vocals (hence the long repeating bits).
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-2



Sounds awesome, really cohesive. It seems like the snare and hat don't meld with the song, mostly the snare toward the end and the hat in the middle section.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Do you mean their sound or where they're placed in the beat?


----------



## JEngelking

theo said:


> Did this last night. It's not really a WIP... I guess it is I dunno, I just had a riff idea and ran with it. I haven't done any mixing at all to it, levels are everywhere. Just thought I'd share as it's one of the heaviest things I've done in a while.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/look-how-heavy-i-am-2



I dig it. Even if the mixing is minimal, it still sounds good overall. The bass meshes with the guitar pretty well to my ears too. 



7SM said:


> And here is one of mine for some ravagin' https://soundcloud.com/cloudlab/falkor
> one piece of a massively large set of things I am writing...



I'll echo ThePhilosopher and say that a bit more clarity between the instruments would be nice, though I'm enjoying the layering that I'm hearing in that. The other thing I would say is the drums sound a bit dry and "confined" so to speak, like they could use some reverb or something to make them breathe a bit more and hold their own in the full mix. Sounds like a cool song so far though!



ThePhilosopher said:


> Something I'm working on - it's meant to have vocals (hence the long repeating bits).
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-2



I really like all the ambient stuff going on in yours, especially at the beginning. The contrast between the parts with the rhythm guitar and just bass + clean guitar are nice too. Got real nice and heavy towards the end there.  My main critique would just be that I think the drums could be fatter sounding, especially in a song like this where there's long passages where they're one of the only things that's heard.


----------



## JEngelking

Some playing mistakes because I made this in a bit of a hurry. The arpeggio and major chord are there as a temporary resolution. I've had this idea for a couple months, but can't figure out what should come after it. 

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/wip-1


----------



## theo

That feels like it should lead into a proggy type of track a la scale the summit or maybe even protest the hero, really dig it!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

ThePhilosopher said:


> Do you mean their sound or where they're placed in the beat?



They feel kind of in your face and on top of the mix instead of mixed in  not really sure how to explain it


----------



## JEngelking

theo said:


> That feels like it should lead into a proggy type of track a la scale the summit or maybe even protest the hero, really dig it!



Thanks! I was thinking something like that, or something along the lines of the song Mirrors by BTBAM is what its made me think of. The main thing that I've gotta figure out how to make the transition to whatever's gonna come after that initial clean section.


----------



## theo

awesome!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

JEngelking said:


> Some playing mistakes because I made this in a bit of a hurry. The arpeggio and major chord are there as a temporary resolution. I've had this idea for a couple months, but can't figure out what should come after it.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/wip-1



How about fading in a guitar line similar to the intro to The Test That Stumped Them All (but in the key you're playing in or going to transition to).



Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> They feel kind of in your face and on top of the mix instead of mixed in  not really sure how to explain it



I'll work on it over my Winter break.


----------



## Fat-Elf

JEngelking said:


> Some playing mistakes because I made this in a bit of a hurry. The arpeggio and major chord are there as a temporary resolution. I've had this idea for a couple months, but can't figure out what should come after it.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/wip-1



Great mix, very relaxing. I can't really think of any way to continue it. I think it actually sounds pretty decent the way it is. Could just be a small interlude or something.



> Something I'm working on - it's meant to have vocals (hence the long repeating bits).
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-2



I really dig the song, especially the ambient intro. My only pet peeve is the drums. They sound kinda confusing as they're very clear and "in front" of the mix but yet it has that roomy reverb which usually creates a completely different image so I'd say experiment with the drums a bit. Try to EQ them a bit more back of the mix or make the reverb longer/bigger. 



> Here's a new one of mine. Can't get any feedback on the main board. Any mixing advice would be sweeeeeeet!
> 
> Transmission by craig.schmidt on SoundCloud - Hear the world



I think pretty much the only problem was that the guitars were way too quiet and a bit thin sounding. It sounds like the singer is playing with the drummer in front of you and the guitars are coming from the next door. The drums sounded really dry/stock but they actually fit the song pretty well that way. The song itself was pretty cool too.

Okay, so here is a song of mine I have been working on these past couple of days. A real WIP as the song is only halfway done (well I have written prettty much the rest of it but didn't include it in this take) and I played it very sloppily so I really want comments on the song itself. I think it really would need some vocals as it pretty much just repeats the one melody but the finished song will have some variety, I hope. Enjoy (or don't). 

https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/yet-another-unfinished-power


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Fat-Elf said:


> Okay, so here is a song of mine I have been working on these past couple of days. A real WIP as the song is only halfway done (well I have written prettty much the rest of it but didn't include it in this take) and I played it very sloppily so I really want comments on the song itself. I think it really would need some vocals as it pretty much just repeats the one melody but the finished song will have some variety, I hope. Enjoy (or don't).
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/yet-another-unfinished-power



I think the drums on the parts that have quieter guitar are pumping the mix a lot and in the second half make the first part of the solo a bit hard to follow. Also I like your shitty midi flute


Had my buddy over again to record more terrible vocals, and then I took a stab at mixing the scratch tracks of one of the songs even though literally everything in this will be replaced in a couple weeks. I just really wanted to use my new free plugins.

My laptop mic is extremely sensitive, so the infuriating click toward the end is my buddy tapping as he sings.

No drums, and my creative approach to not owning any bass gear.

https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/stay-breathing


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Fat-Elf said:


> Okay, so here is a song of mine I have been working on these past couple of days. A real WIP as the song is only halfway done (well I have written prettty much the rest of it but didn't include it in this take) and I played it very sloppily so I really want comments on the song itself. I think it really would need some vocals as it pretty much just repeats the one melody but the finished song will have some variety, I hope. Enjoy (or don't).
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/yet-another-unfinished-power



I think the drums could use some work, they sound muffled in the first half and I agree the compressor is a bit too strong. I like the writing and I agree it needs another 2-3 minutes to be true power metal lol.



Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Had my buddy over again to record more terrible vocals, and then I took a stab at mixing the scratch tracks of one of the songs even though literally everything in this will be replaced in a couple weeks. I just really wanted to use my new free plugins.
> https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/stay-breathing



I'd love to hear a version of this with full instrumentation and polished up - his voice is cool though he misses a few notes here and there.

I'm still tweaking it:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-2-3[/SC]


----------



## theo

Woah! since when has soundcloud embedded here?!

Your overheads are quite load in comparison to the rest of the mix.
To me the snare is a bit too high endy. I'd get more body happening in that sucker.

Try easing the drum compression down a little too.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Here's a little thing I put together recently:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theplatformer/euphoria[/SC]


----------



## theo

Such an apt name MrHelloGuitar, I really like it.

Try blending in some room ambience to your drumkit to make it sound a little less rigid.


----------



## JEngelking

Fat-Elf said:


> https://soundbutt.com/m4ssee/yet-another-unfinished-power



I like what you've got so far. I think it sounds a bit odd when just the drums and flute and synth are playing at the beginning, so maybe bring the clean guitar section in right where the drums are coming in now? Just a thought. Otherwise the structure and melodies of the song so far sound good!



ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm still tweaking it:
> [SC]https://soundbutt.com/dbartko/document-2-3[/SC]



Really like the ambience you've got going on in this one. The drums sound nice and punchy too. 



Started writing something new tonight, here's a section of what I've got so far. Mix isn't really of the utmost importance so pay no mind to the minimal mixing job. I think this'll sound good with bass under it. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut[/SC]


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

JEngelking said:


> Started writing something new tonight, here's a section of what I've got so far. Mix isn't really of the utmost importance so pay no mind to the minimal mixing job. I think this'll sound good with bass under it.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut[/SC]



I really like this. I think the intro is a bit long personally, but I like the vibe of the second half.

Wrote this song yesterday for a new band I'm starting. I got sick of all the layered guitars that I couldn't play all the way through without three other guitarists, so have some mid-2000's heavy alternative a la Breaking Benjamin, Evanescence, Evans Blue, Three Days Grace, etc. I plan on rerecording the rhythms with less gain to get a more thumpy rather than chunky sound, which should lower the noise floor quite a bit.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/hashtagz[/SC]

EDIT: As promised. I need to gate the feedback at the beginning but I'm much happier with it now.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/hashtagz2[/SC]


----------



## DoomJazz

Had some free time at the studio that I intern at, decided to do a crazy mic set up and record some fingerstyle, there are plenty of mistakes, but I want to know how you all feel about the mix. I know there's a lot of string noise and can't tell if it's too bright or just present. Anywho, WIP. Here ya go. [SC]https://soundcloud.com/drewtheinsanelyawesomeone/linnen/s-9S18o[/SC]


----------



## theo

DoomJazz that sounds great to my ears. Yeah there's a decent amount of string noise but the mix and tone sounds pretty good me.

I'd recommend spraying some finger-ease onto your strings to try to reduce the noise.


----------



## DoomJazz

theo said:


> DoomJazz that sounds great to my ears. Yeah there's a decent amount of string noise but the mix and tone sounds pretty good me.
> 
> I'd recommend spraying some finger-ease onto your strings to try to reduce the noise.



I should learn to keep a bottle on me haha. The acoustic used was some takamine that had been sitting in our gear closet, since I couldn't find the martin, but I guess it ended up being a good sounding guitar minus the semi old strings that were try as all get out. 

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## theo

I'd love to hear it with some drums/bass and female vox


----------



## imgarrett

posted a thread didn't have much luck maybe I'll have more luck in here haha started doing a cover by an awesome band if anyone can guess who it is? 

far from finished I'm going to end up re-doing the guitars, better tone, less gain more crunch, less scratchiness, etc 

just been trying to flesh out the song

EDIT: Removed link due to critique minimum. Sorry


----------



## theo

The rules of this thread are that you've gotta post three critiques minimum before you put your own stuff in here. 

That being said:
The drums don't really feel like they fit into the mix. The overheads are a little harsh. 
Experiment with some verb on your snare and maybe scoop some mids on your kick. Try blending in some ambient mic too if you can, That'll make them feel a bit more relaxed.


----------



## imgarrett

theo said:


> The rules of this thread are that you've gotta post three critiques minimum before you put your own stuff in here.
> 
> That being said:
> The drums don't really feel like they fit into the mix. The overheads are a little harsh.
> Experiment with some verb on your snare and maybe scoop some mids on your kick. Try blending in some ambient mic too if you can, That'll make them feel a bit more relaxed.



oops sorry, didn't read or see that I'll refer to the first page and remove the link then.


----------



## axxessdenied

imgarrett said:


> oops sorry, didn't read or see that I'll refer to the first page and remove the link then.



It's cool if you post your link... just make sure you critique a few other's posts as well!


----------



## theo

^ Yep, This exactly.


----------



## DoomJazz

I will also right my error tomorrow morning when my ears are fresh and I'm not crying over my losses tonight from poker.


----------



## axxessdenied

DoomJazz said:


> Had some free time at the studio that I intern at, decided to do a crazy mic set up and record some fingerstyle, there are plenty of mistakes, but I want to know how you all feel about the mix. I know there's a lot of string noise and can't tell if it's too bright or just present. Anywho, WIP. Here ya go. [SC]https://soundcloud.com/drewtheinsanelyawesomeone/linnen/s-9S18o[/SC]


Sounds pretty good. Can't help you with the string noise since I have the same problem! hahaha


----------



## axxessdenied

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I really like this. I think the intro is a bit long personally, but I like the vibe of the second half.
> 
> Wrote this song yesterday for a new band I'm starting. I got sick of all the layered guitars that I couldn't play all the way through without three other guitarists, so have some mid-2000's heavy alternative a la Breaking Benjamin, Evanescence, Evans Blue, Three Days Grace, etc. I plan on rerecording the rhythms with less gain to get a more thumpy rather than chunky sound, which should lower the noise floor quite a bit.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/hashtagz[/SC]
> 
> EDIT: As promised. I need to gate the feedback at the beginning but I'm much happier with it now.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/hashtagz2[/SC]


There's a lot of interference on your recording. I would try to clean that up.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I really like this. I think the intro is a bit long personally, but I like the vibe of the second half.
> 
> Wrote this song yesterday for a new band I'm starting. I got sick of all the layered guitars that I couldn't play all the way through without three other guitarists, so have some mid-2000's heavy alternative a la Breaking Benjamin, Evanescence, Evans Blue, Three Days Grace, etc. I plan on rerecording the rhythms with less gain to get a more thumpy rather than chunky sound, which should lower the noise floor quite a bit.



I really like that feel that you've got going on, it really fits the genre you're going for, but it's noisy a lot like what I'm about to post.

I'm definitely swapping these Blackouts out for something with less output - for some reason they seem much hotter in my 7 than my 8 (I should just change the patches, but that's a hassle). My 8 sounds great and articulate IMO, but the 7 sounds mushy - but I've had an ear infection and now a sinus infection so I could be crazy.

Space reserved for DoomJazz comments after his reviews.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-4[/SC]


----------



## theo

ThePhilosopher, Your guitars could possibly do with less gain and more mids/high mids.
The bass pokes out of the mix a lot too, I'd experiment with some multiband compresion to tame it and help it glue the mix together more.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Yeah, I'm trying to stave off using any compression until I get the mix just right before doing anything to each track. Odd thing about my 7 is the neck pickup is all the way down and still has more output than the bridge and it's all the way up. I think someone mixed up the screws TBH because I tried to lower the neck to match the bridge and that just wasn't happening (unless there really is a significant difference in the 7 and 8 string blackouts, my 8 string pickups are significantly closer the strings than my 7).


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Funny, my recording is with blackouts as well. The interference is inevitable, I don't have the option to mic up and the signal is running through 18 then 10 feet of unbalanced cable.

ThePhilosopher, it almost sounds like the bass is battling the guitars for frequency space


----------



## ThePhilosopher

So I tried both things for this go, less gain in my guitar patch and EQ'd the bass a bit differently - no compression and no limiter in place: [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-4-2[/SC]


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

ThePhilosopher said:


> So I tried both things for this go, less gain in my guitar patch and EQ'd the bass a bit differently - no compression and no limiter in place: [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-4-2[/SC]



That sounds so much better. I would still bring the bass down a few dB but at this point it's a preference thing: if you like hearing it growl then keep it 

I know this will shock some of you, but I actually made progress on a work in progress 

Before:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/hashtagz2[/SC]

In it's completed but unmixed current state:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/unmixed[/SC]

AND The second song from the same generic alternative project. It's just a rough outline thrown together by me and my bro after we finished recording the first one. Song structure is final but lyrics most definitely are not.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/pacshur[/SC]


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Unmixed: I really enjoyed the lyrics and the track as a whole. I'd really like to hear it tightened/polished up and the vocals need a little work in terms of consistency. Sounds very much like a late 90s alt. garage demo.

PacShur: I dig this track a lot; I think vocals at 2:44-3:04 are what you should be aiming for in terms of delivery and cadence IMO.


----------



## JEngelking

Update on this. Still a rough mix, right now I'm trying to figure what will come next in the song.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut[/SC]


----------



## theo

JEngelking said:


> Update on this. Still a rough mix, right now I'm trying to figure what will come next in the song.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut[/SC]



This is really cool! 



My latest WIP has no bass yet and is pretty sloppy. My first foray into symphonic metal:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/galvanise/s-Qtdj3[/SC]


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

ThePhilosopher said:


> Unmixed: I really enjoyed the lyrics and the track as a whole. I'd really like to hear it tightened/polished up and the vocals need a little work in terms of consistency. Sounds very much like a late 90s alt. garage demo.
> 
> PacShur: I dig this track a lot; I think vocals at 2:44-3:04 are what you should be aiming for in terms of delivery and cadence IMO.



The more I listen to the first song the more I absolutely hate it. I'm going back in to completely redo all the vocals on Thursday because 1) I abhor my vocals (I sing the verses) and the timing issues piss me off. Drums were added after vocals were recorded so these errors were not initially apparent.

Funny that you like the interlude of pruhtay pacshur because that's the only part that I actually wrote on that one as opposed to the entire song on unmixed. This is why I love this thread: less mixing advice, more song advice.

As I start mixing my need for truly flat monitoring is becoming increasingly apparent. My initial mix of the first one sounds bassy as hell and I can't find the right balance for the low-end bass track. Maybe I need to mess with my rhythm guitars more.



JEngelking said:


> Update on this. Still a rough mix, right now I'm trying to figure what will come next in the song.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut[/SC]



Personally I always go for something slightly slower and punchy/catchy after the type of section that ends on. That's assuming it will eventually have vocals and that's the verse; I have no idea how all this instrumental prog stuff works and I don't plan to.



theo said:


> My latest WIP has no bass yet and is pretty sloppy. My first foray into symphonic metal:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/galvanise/s-Qtdj3[/SC]



A bit creepier than what I usually like but undeniably well-written. Something you might look into is filling some of the low end with lower symphony instruments such as a double bass as opposed to a bass guitar. I'm kind of talking out my ass here with no experience whatsoever here but it seems like it would fulfill the low-end thickening role while meshing with the symphonic elements well. Of course processed like a bass guitar because it is in the end metal. Something maybe to try if you're bored.


I love song composition. It's the only part of guitar at this point that interests me and all of my skill development is solely for the purpose of writing music that needs it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

JEngl, I'd go for something a little bit less uptempo as well - or maybe something synth heavy. 

Theo, sounds very Dimmu to me (in a good way). On my work pc the snare is extremely loud (but it's probably just the crap speakers).

I'll give both of these a listen when I get home on my monitors and headphones.


----------



## axxessdenied

JEngelking said:


> Update on this. Still a rough mix, right now I'm trying to figure what will come next in the song.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut[/SC]


Dude... this is gonna be killer when it's done! Love it already


----------



## Stijnson

Metaldestroyerdennis - Pacshur - Cool song there, but ill comment further on the mix when you've done some work on it, as its clearly still in a very rough state.

JEngelking - Really cool song, love the intro! Overall the song has a great atmosphere to it. But in my opinion the riff starting around 1:35 could use some more thump or balls if you will. It feels like the song was building up to something, so that last section should really be 'felt' so to speak. But for a rough mix its great! should be fun to hear what it turns into!

Theo - I've gotta hear that with bass in it! Sounds very promising!


My own input then, something I've been working with for a while, but keep leaving and coming back to it to alter some things. Its my first real mixing attempt so it's kind of like one long learning process.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/procyon[/SC]


----------



## theo

Overheads are too compressed and giving you that washy sound.

I'd personally opt for some more volume in the bass too. Solid first mix!


----------



## JEngelking

ThePhilosopher said:


> JEngl, I'd go for something a little bit less uptempo as well - or maybe something synth heavy.



I was thinking the same. The synthy part is gonna come in during the (what I think will be) chorus part.  Gonna make try and make something massive sounding.



axxessdenied said:


> Dude... this is gonna be killer when it's done! Love it already



Thanks man!



Stijnson said:


> JEngelking - Really cool song, love the intro! Overall the song has a great atmosphere to it. But in my opinion the riff starting around 1:35 could use some more thump or balls if you will. It feels like the song was building up to something, so that last section should really be 'felt' so to speak. But for a rough mix its great! should be fun to hear what it turns into!



Thanks! Yeah, it's a bit anticlimactic going from a part with five guitars going at once to a part with only two guitars. Hopefully it have vocals eventually, I might layer in some octave guitars to help that section sound bigger too!



Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Personally I always go for something slightly slower and punchy/catchy after the type of section that ends on. That's assuming it will eventually have vocals and that's the verse; I have no idea how all this instrumental prog stuff works and I don't plan to.



Yeah, I'm writing with vocals in mind so with them hopefully the song ends up sounding actually finished. A droney part right there might fit well though.



theo said:


> This is really cool!



Thanks dude!


----------



## JEngelking

theo said:


> My latest WIP has no bass yet and is pretty sloppy. My first foray into symphonic metal:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/galvanise/s-Qtdj3[/SC]



I enjoyed that! I thought the symphonic elements were incorporated well. That said, it seems like the kick drum gets really quiet during the blasting sections past the 1:00 mark. 

Also, the reverse snares are a nice touch that add a nice dynamic to it. 



Stijnson said:


> My own input then, something I've been working with for a while, but keep leaving and coming back to it to alter some things. Its my first real mixing attempt so it's kind of like one long learning process.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/procyon[/SC]



I really like the general atmosphere and textures you've got going on in this one.  Composition-wise, it's got a lot going for it.

For the mix, I'd say make it so the clean and quiet sections at the beginning and end are a bit quieter than the distorted sections throughout the middle. Also, the snare could come up and cut through more too. 

As a whole though, I like the song.


----------



## Stijnson

Thanks for the input Theo and JEngelking! Always helpful stuff in this thread. 

Theo - The noob that I am, do I just lower the compression ratio for the overheads? That 'washy' sound has been an issue all along. I checked my mix in the car yesterday, and I was positively surprised by it. (first time I referenced in the car) So atleast that was nice. But it also covers up some mixing issues hehe


----------



## Djentliman

Stijnson said:


> Thanks for the input Theo and JEngelking! Always helpful stuff in this thread.
> 
> Theo - The noob that I am, do I just lower the compression ratio for the overheads? That 'washy' sound has been an issue all along. I checked my mix in the car yesterday, and I was positively surprised by it. (first time I referenced in the car) So atleast that was nice. But it also covers up some mixing issues hehe



Hey man! I do believe that you are on the right track but I can not for the life of me remember which one it definitely is (sleep deprivation is a bitch). I do know that your song is pretty cool and has some awesome vibes coming from it!

Here is a song that I have been working on for the past couple of nights:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/keegan-mcd/new-song-wip[/SC]


----------



## Djentliman

....ing Double post. I guess there is a first time for everyone!


----------



## Stijnson

Djentliman said:


> Hey man! I do believe that you are on the right track but I can not for the life of me remember which one it definitely is (sleep deprivation is a bitch). I do know that your song is pretty cool and has some awesome vibes coming from it!
> 
> Here is a song that I have been working on for the past couple of nights:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/keegan-mcd/new-song-wip[/SC]



Thanks for the tips, glad you liked the song! 

Yours sounds great man, nice and fat guitars that still have their clarity. Drums sound very good too!


----------



## theo

Stijnson said:


> Thanks for the input Theo and JEngelking! Always helpful stuff in this thread.
> 
> Theo - The noob that I am, do I just lower the compression ratio for the overheads? That 'washy' sound has been an issue all along. I checked my mix in the car yesterday, and I was positively surprised by it. (first time I referenced in the car) So atleast that was nice. But it also covers up some mixing issues hehe




Personally I don't put any compression on my overheads save for the mastering compression.


----------



## Stijnson

theo said:


> Personally I don't put any compression on my overheads save for the mastering compression.



Good to know. Turns out I actually had compression on the whole drum track, so I took that away. I placed a compressor on the snare and kick for now. Sounds much better already and helped to get rid of the annoying cymbal sound!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Well I mixed it with the free plugins I have. I bought the Waves CLA bundle for really cheap today so I'm starting over tomorrow. The sound I'm after in two or three steps instead of seven or eight and I don't have to use saturation plugins at all. Anyway back to my mix, I think it turned out pretty damn alright for a first mix ever, I realize this version is a bit bassy but I'm done messing with this project (I have the raws in another waiting to be mixed again)
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/mixed[/SC]

EDIT: Oh yeah I re-recorded all vocals except the screams for consistency.


----------



## Semikiller

Djentliman- Holy hell man, everything sounds so huge yet tight at the same time. Also, loving how the drums sound so big. Can't wait to hear the final product.

Here's a (really) short clip of a little idea I have.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/140207_0445[/SC]


----------



## JEngelking

Semikiller said:


> Djentliman- Holy hell man, everything sounds so huge yet tight at the same time. Also, loving how the drums sound so big. Can't wait to hear the final product.
> 
> Here's a (really) short clip of a little idea I have.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/140207_0445[/SC]



I think the drums, especially the snare and kick, could stand to come up in the mix more. They sound nice from what I'm hearing, but they just need MOAR. 

I do like the textures you've got going in that clip though!


----------



## Kullerbytta

JEngelking said:


> Update on this. Still a rough mix, right now I'm trying to figure what will come next in the song.



That was _really_ atmospheric! Can't put my finger on it but the general feel of the whole song made me feel a feeling in music I haven't felt in a long time... Great stuff!



Djentliman said:


> Here is a song that I have been working on for the past couple of nights:



Sounds furken heavy! If you were opening for a band I was meant to see I'd be too psyched from hearing that and want more of it  

Here's my newest song: https://soundcloud.com/gnudrun/the-other-pound-of-flesh-wip

It's kind of a mess right now but right now and I'm gonna try to clean it up, but this is just the general idea of my new song. Disregard the mixing and all... There's not even a bass in 'ere


----------



## theo

Kullerbytta that's rad! Your kick is a little quiet to my ears, that's all. Dig the mix.


----------



## JEngelking

Kullerbytta said:


> That was _really_ atmospheric! Can't put my finger on it but the general feel of the whole song made me feel a feeling in music I haven't felt in a long time... Great stuff!



Thanks! That's really great to hear. 



Kullerbytta said:


> Here's my newest song: https://soundcloud.com/gnudrun/the-other-pound-of-flesh-wip
> 
> It's kind of a mess right now but right now and I'm gonna try to clean it up, but this is just the general idea of my new song. Disregard the mixing and all... There's not even a bass in 'ere



I really like what you've got going there. Agreed with Theo that the kick is quiet, but everything else sounds really good! The whole vibe of it is really unique sounding, curious to hear it expanded on!


----------



## theo

Update on my symphonic metal

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/galvanise-2-march/s-yq56c


----------



## Saieph

Epic stuff, Theo...love the vibe.

Here is something I'm working on...still kind of in the rough stages and I have some parts to tie up after it ends in the clip, but it's a WIP...*shrug*

https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/the-other-v3


----------



## theo

That's pretty cool gash. 

You're mix just needs something to glue it together a little more. is there bass in there yet? If so bring it up in level.


----------



## Saieph

I neglected to mention it still needed bass. Lol. Derp.


----------



## theo

I thought that might be the case. or just a really quiet bass.

Keen to hear once it gets some!


----------



## vivalatom

so I am recording my friend's black metal project. How is the mix? how are the drums? i am close to a good sound but feel I either compress too much or am missing something, aside from a bass track(still needed). Any help will be appreciated. Lend me your thoughts.

Eh by Tom Cinquina on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Broski you need to provide three helpful comments before you post your music. You don't even have three posts total.


----------



## JEngelking

Got bored between classes today and made this.  Not sure if I should keep working on it or not since I've no idea where it would fit with any of my other music, but it was still cool to make nonetheless.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/orchestral-randomness[/SC]


----------



## theo

I like that a lot JEngelking.

If you feel like sending me MIDI I could run that through EastWest for you?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

theo said:


> Update on my symphonic metal
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/galvanise-2-march/s-yq56c



I'd add some attack time to your strings (not much though) so they'll have a less synthy sound - they really lack the attack of the bow, but I really like where you're going, very Dimmu.



JEngelking said:


> Got bored between classes today and made this.  Not sure if I should keep working on it or not since I've no idea where it would fit with any of my other music, but it was still cool to make nonetheless.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/orchestral-randomness[/SC]



Add some reverb and it's quite cinematic.

A new bass-focused thing: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/basstest
Something with some low notes: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/starcage


----------



## theo

try some multiband on the low freqs of your bass in that test. will make it attack a little harder and feel punchier.


----------



## JEngelking

ThePhilosopher said:


> Add some reverb and it's quite cinematic.



Thanks! That's a good idea, I'll have to try that!



theo said:


> I like that a lot JEngelking.
> 
> If you feel like sending me MIDI I could run that through EastWest for you?



Thanks! 

Appreciate the offer, but I wouldn't wanna trouble you, especially considering this is just a random WIP/for-fun thing.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Well, JEngelking, that can certainly become something very good!  In fact I think it already is, and I want to hear more. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz/standard-wip[/SC]

Here is a work in progress of mine, called "Standard", named after the tuning. The intro to this is one of the first things I ever wrote. It was almost exactly two years ago I believe, and I've worked on it from time to time and now the only thing missing is vocals. I have some melodies, but no lyrics.

Otherwise I'm quite happy with it. It is the longest song I've written, 8:22 long.

See if you can spot the influences 

What are your opinions? Something lacking in the mix? Perhaps some more layers here and there? Tell me what you think.


----------



## JEngelking

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut-1[/SC]

Spent the last couple days finishing up this one.


----------



## JEngelking

Seybsnilksz said:


> Well, JEngelking, that can certainly become something very good!  In fact I think it already is, and I want to hear more.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz/standard-wip[/SC]
> 
> Here is a work in progress of mine, called "Standard", named after the tuning. The intro to this is one of the first things I ever wrote. It was almost exactly two years ago I believe, and I've worked on it from time to time and now the only thing missing is vocals. I have some melodies, but no lyrics.
> 
> Otherwise I'm quite happy with it. It is the longest song I've written, 8:22 long.
> 
> See if you can spot the influences
> 
> What are your opinions? Something lacking in the mix? Perhaps some more layers here and there? Tell me what you think.



Really like what you've got there. Any Opeth influence by chance? Nice dynamic changes between sections, and the ambient sections were cool too.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Wow I am totally sorry guys but I cannot sit through 8 minutes of song... hell I can't even sit through my long songs.

@seybsnilksz not my cup of tea but done pretty well. One note would be some of the notes are a bit harsh sounding.

@jengelking I got all the way through yours-badass by the way-and I think the part at 6:35 is way louder than the rest of the song and I feel like there is a lead in there but I can't hear it over the loud.

Well here's mine. I'm at the point where I'm running every bounce through a master to try to get the drums right. This is the pre-release as I'm doing some final tweaks but so far of the 5 songs on the EP 4 are completely recorded and 2 are completely done.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/the-broken-pre-release[/SC]

I can't get rid of the goddamn pops no matter what I do.


----------



## theo

JEngelking said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut-1[/SC]
> 
> Spent the last couple days finishing up this one.



Diggin this!



Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/the-broken-pre-release[/SC]



Your bass sounds a little hollow to me, I'd give it a bit of multiband compression and fatten up that sucka.


----------



## Stijnson

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/the-broken-pre-release[/SC]


 
Sounds pretty good, not really my style but thats alright! Guitars and bass could use some more punch if you ask me though, same goes for drums.



JEngelking said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut-1[/SC]


 
Love the song, nice style and atmosphere to it! Although the guitars sound slightly muddy to me. But that might actually work better in this style/context. Good stuff!



Seybsnilksz said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz/standard-wip[/SC]


 
Nice song man, very Opeth sounding indeed. Which is a good thing! Nice textures and changes in the song. Even managed to make standard tuning sound Heavy. 


Here's my own, not so much a song in progress, but more of a mixing WIP. Its just a bunch of riffs which I may or may not use at all to create a song so I could test some new tones and mix techniques. It's still pretty raw, mainly some basic EQ and compression here and there but oh well, what do you think?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/hollycomb-raw-tracks-mix-wip[/SC]


----------



## sessionswan

JEngelking said:


> Got bored between classes today and made this.  Not sure if I should keep working on it or not since I've no idea where it would fit with any of my other music, but it was still cool to make nonetheless.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/orchestral-randomness[/SC]



This is pretty cool - my first thought was this could be either a neat intro or interlude to something. It kind of sounds like your getting ready for battle. Sometimes those projects you start that sound nothing like your typical output are the most fun... props!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Stijnson said:


> Here's my own, not so much a song in progress, but more of a mixing WIP. Its just a bunch of riffs which I may or may not use at all to create a song so I could test some new tones and mix techniques. It's still pretty raw, mainly some basic EQ and compression here and there but oh well, what do you think?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/hollycomb-raw-tracks-mix-wip[/SC]



I think it sounds good, but the guitars don't line up with the drums...?


Also thanks everyone for the advice, I definitely need more rhythm section in the mix. I had issues because I used a much lower gain guitar tone than I'm used to. This project is a bit of a departure for me but it's very refreshing to be able to play my songs through by myself rather than imagining the rest of the layers in my head.


----------



## theo

Here another new work in progress. I'll listen to everyone elses new submissions on monday! 

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/s5527-test1/s-Gsv7M


----------



## Stijnson

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I think it sounds good, but the guitars don't line up with the drums...?



Yeh your right! Like I said, I havent put to much effort into making an actual song out of it, hence some of the drum beats are just preset patterns which slightly work lol. This will get fixed!


----------



## manana

theo said:


> Here another new work in progress. I'll listen to everyone elses new submissions on monday!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/s5527-test1/s-Gsv7M



Pretty cool comp, IMO the kick is too low and needs more bass. The guitars are good but you can try cutting around 500hz to get rid of the boxiness (at least it is how it sounds on my speakers).

Here is my submission

https://soundcloud.com/manana-1/heavy-mix-2


----------



## theo

manana said:


> Pretty cool comp, IMO the kick is too low and needs more bass. The guitars are good but you can try cutting around 500hz to get rid of the boxiness (at least it is how it sounds on my speakers).
> 
> Here is my submission
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/manana-1/heavy-mix-2



Cheers man, I'll experiment with all of that. I Want to cut some high end out of the kicks too. I also did some tweaking to the bass tone and it's a little less grindy in the top end now which opened things up a bit.

Nothing really to add for your clip other than try out a midi modifier on your drums track with a little bit of velocity and position randomisation.


----------



## JEngelking

theo said:


> Diggin this!



Thanks!



Stijnson said:


> Love the song, nice style and atmosphere to it! Although the guitars sound slightly muddy to me. But that might actually work better in this style/context. Good stuff!
> 
> Here's my own, not so much a song in progress, but more of a mixing WIP. Its just a bunch of riffs which I may or may not use at all to create a song so I could test some new tones and mix techniques. It's still pretty raw, mainly some basic EQ and compression here and there but oh well, what do you think?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/hollycomb-raw-tracks-mix-wip[/SC]



Thanks man! Yeah I thought a fuzzy rhythm tone would work good for this style, I thought it was more Mastodon/The Ocean-esque. 

For yours, I really like the ideas you've got there. As was said, the drums and guitars aren't lined up but you've already addressed that issue. As for the mix, I think everything sounds nice and full and balanced, but I think the bass and snare could come up in the mix, the snare especially so it's a bit louder than the toms because I like where the toms are levels-wise currently. 



sessionswan said:


> This is pretty cool - my first thought was this could be either a neat intro or interlude to something. It kind of sounds like your getting ready for battle. Sometimes those projects you start that sound nothing like your typical output are the most fun... props!



Thanks! The orchestral stuff is fun to mess around with for sure.



Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> @jengelking I got all the way through yours-badass by the way-and I think the part at 6:35 is way louder than the rest of the song and I feel like there is a lead in there but I can't hear it over the loud.



Thanks man, yeah that part at 6:35 definitely was quite a bit louder to the post rock patch that's going during that part and I was afraid it would get lost under the rhythm guitars. I've turned it down now though, and gotten a nice balance between clarity across the guitars and loudness. 



theo said:


> Here another new work in progress. I'll listen to everyone elses new submissions on monday!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/s5527-test1/s-Gsv7M



I really dig this. The bit that starts at :56 had my head head bobbing. I agree with Manana that the kick could be a bit beefier sounding, otherwise very solid IMO!



manana said:


> Here is my submission
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/manana-1/heavy-mix-2



Sounds great! Only thing I can think of that would make this better would be having the snare be "bigger" sounding, have it be more present and give it some (more) reverb.


----------



## Jaime Mendiola

Seybsnilksz said:


> Well, JEngelking, that can certainly become something very good!  In fact I think it already is, and I want to hear more.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz/standard-wip[/SC]
> 
> Here is a work in progress of mine, called "Standard", named after the tuning. The intro to this is one of the first things I ever wrote. It was almost exactly two years ago I believe, and I've worked on it from time to time and now the only thing missing is vocals. I have some melodies, but no lyrics.
> 
> Otherwise I'm quite happy with it. It is the longest song I've written, 8:22 long.
> 
> See if you can spot the influences
> 
> 
> 
> What are your opinions? Something lacking in the mix? Perhaps some more layers here and there? Tell me what you think.





Dude that sounds great! I'm not sure if you need more layers though. The instrumentation feels very full already. I think if you could just get the drums beefed up, you'd have a great mix!


----------



## Jaime Mendiola

theo said:


> Here another new work in progress. I'll listen to everyone elses new submissions on monday!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/s5527-test1/s-Gsv7M



Man I'm digging the tone! Especially on that Bass. What are you using on that?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Stijnson said:


> https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/hollycomb-raw-tracks-mix-wip



I really dug this track and I don't mind the drums too much I think the bit at 1:00 has a cool vibe.



theo said:


> Here another new work in progress. I'll listen to everyone elses new submissions on monday!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/s5527-test1/s-Gsv7M



Write more in this style . The drums are a bit loud (maybe they're too clicky) when doing blasts IMO.



manana said:


> https://soundcloud.com/manana-1/heavy-mix-2



It sounds mixed well and all, but it sounds sterile.


Some piano shenanigans I'm working on - I'm torn between having it come with longer notes and building to crescendo in both speed and note intensity vs the way it's written now. My modulation isn't as smooth as I'd like either so I'll need to tweak it or scrap it.
https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/more-piano


----------



## theo

Jaime Mendiola said:


> Man I'm digging the tone! Especially on that Bass. What are you using on that?


That's axe fx 2. I've improved it a little more since this post.
There's a little post processing too. mainly a bit of EQ shaping.

Philosopher that was cool. Have you experimented with parallel compression? your overall mix sounds extremely squashed, you can open it up more with some para compression particularly on the drums. I'd see if you can avoid compressing the overheads so much too.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I am running the drums in parallel compression - I've been playing with my master bus compressor settings (as well as different compressor) and I think I'm starting to push it too much (and I think that's the biggest difference you're hearing in my newer stuff).


----------



## JEngelking

I don't think I ever put this up in this thread. I've gotta figure out what the next part in the song is gonna be.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/btw-i-lyked-robbie-teh-robut[/SC]


----------



## guitarfan85

JEngelking said:


> Got bored between classes today and made this.  Not sure if I should keep working on it or not since I've no idea where it would fit with any of my other music, but it was still cool to make nonetheless.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/orchestral-randomness[/SC]



I like. Repeat it then expand


----------



## gamber

ThePhilosopher said:


> I really dug this track and I don't mind the drums too much I think the bit at 1:00 has a cool vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> Write more in this style . The drums are a bit loud (maybe they're too clicky) when doing blasts IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds mixed well and all, but it sounds sterile.
> 
> 
> Some piano shenanigans I'm working on - I'm torn between having it come with longer notes and building to crescendo in both speed and note intensity vs the way it's written now. My modulation isn't as smooth as I'd like either so I'll need to tweak it or scrap it.
> https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/more-piano



that seems to be pumping quite alot bro, ease up on the comp



JEngelking said:


> I don't think I ever put this up in this thread. I've gotta figure out what the next part in the song is gonna be.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/btw-i-lyked-robbie-teh-robut[/SC]



personally i feel like the gutairs are fighting with the synths, try to reeq it


If yall could check out my track and give me some feedback id really appreciate it. I'd been writing this song for a while and then midterms came around, and it kinda lost its angry angsty way lol. thanks https://soundcloud.com/tsukihime/becoming-irrelevant


----------



## theo

JEngelking said:


> I don't think I ever put this up in this thread. I've gotta figure out what the next part in the song is gonna be.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/btw-i-lyked-robbie-teh-robut[/SC]




That's cool, I'd experiment with lowering the synths a bit though.


----------



## Asrial

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/asrial/lucky-wip[/SC]
Tried to make a more "poppy" track with 7/8 in the main riff. Also, tried to downgrade from my usual quad-track to just a double-track. Rough drums, bass and guitar only.


----------



## gamber

woops my link was dead heres the update https://soundcloud.com/tsukihime/becoming-irrelevant


----------



## JoaoFX

JEngelking said:


> I don't think I ever put this up in this thread. I've gotta figure out what the next part in the song is gonna be.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/btw-i-lyked-robbie-teh-robut[/SC]



Holy damn, I loved that!
I'm really looking forward to listen to the finished song.
This is the type of stuff I hear in my head all the time, I really loved it!


----------



## IJewBear

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ijewbear/tacopoctolyptic-in-threes-test[/SC]

A quick riff that will hopefully spark some inspiration for a full song. I don't have it in me right now though


----------



## 4Eyes

hey I'm working on new mix, especially bass and drums and recorded one of the best rock riffs in the history to hear how it works together. what do you think?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/metallica-sad-but-true-riff[/SC]


----------



## axxessdenied

4Eyes said:


> hey I'm working on new mix, especially bass and drums and recorded one of the best rock riffs in the history to hear how it works together. what do you think?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/metallica-sad-but-true-riff[/SC]



I like what you're trying to do.

My suggestion. The intro needs some "grit" added to it. Add some tape saturation or maybe some added white noise or something to give it that vintage-feel.

When you have the riff jump back in. it needs to be IN YOUR FACE!!!!!
Work on that snare and make it really hit hard.


----------



## Djentliman

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/keegan-mcd/new-song-wip-1[/SC]

Here is a song that I have been working on for a while. Its a snippet of one of the cooler breakdowns. Critiques on the mix and the song itself are welcome!


----------



## 4Eyes

axxessdenied said:


> I like what you're trying to do.
> 
> My suggestion. The intro needs some "grit" added to it. Add some tape saturation or maybe some added white noise or something to give it that vintage-feel.
> 
> When you have the riff jump back in. it needs to be IN YOUR FACE!!!!!
> Work on that snare and make it really hit hard.



thanks for feedback 

you're absolutely right about in your face snare, I'll work on that. I was deaf after whole day working with headphones 

for the first part I just used some "bad phone" preset from Ozone, but it also needs some improvements ..

thanks!

edit:

I tried something with snare, any suggestions to make it moar in your face?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/metallica-sad-but-true-riff-1/s-KrcKV[/SC]


----------



## Asrial

gamber said:


> woops my link was dead heres the update https://soundcloud.com/tsukihime/becoming-irrelevant



Snare is oddly quiet, and the bass guitar wouldn't suffer too much from being turned up a hair.



Djentliman said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/keegan-mcd/new-song-wip-1[/SC]
> 
> Here is a song that I have been working on for a while. Its a snippet of one of the cooler breakdowns. Critiques on the mix and the song itself are welcome!



I'd personally up the layered guitars a bit, and cut down the reverb on the snare; It's pretty drawn out. Otherwise, cool. 



4Eyes said:


> I tried something with snare, any suggestions to make it moar in your face?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/metallica-sad-but-true-riff-1/s-KrcKV[/SC]



Snare is still way too loud. Also, try to add some more low end to the kick.

And SORRY! Forgot to read the rules on the OP! 
My original link broke as well, so let's start from scratch, eh?
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/asrial/lucky-no-synths[/SC]


----------



## 4Eyes

Asrial said:


> Snare is still way too loud. Also, try to add some more low end to the kick.


I thought, that this is purpose of "in your face" snare, that's why it's louder, than in the first mix. In my few previous mixes I had a problem with too much low end in the kick, when listening on headphones you had feeling that somebody is punching your eardrum in strange way. It was OK for few seconds but annoying for a long time, so I tried to get rid of that "sub lows". There need to be space for occasional sub drops, haha



Asrial said:


> My original link broke as well, so let's start from scratch, eh?
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/asrial/lucky-no-synths[/SC]


guitars are too loud and sound "boxy", can barely hear cymbals and snare. bass is not articulate and it's not making body in low end for guitars. overall it lacks some serious lowend


----------



## theo

Asrial said:


> And SORRY! Forgot to read the rules on the OP!
> My original link broke as well, so let's start from scratch, eh?
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/asrial/lucky-no-synths[/SC]



I'd experiment with cutting in the rough 500Hz area of your guitars.
Levels could use a tweak and your bass needs to provide more 'force' for your mix.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Just wanted to remind everyone that different people have different monitoring environments. It could be helpful to tell people what you use to monitor when you give feedback related to how you hear things (maybe its not too relevant though, idk). That can make a big difference in whether you think the snare is too loud or too quiet, or whether the kick has too much low end or not enough low end. Its also helpful to get feedback from a lot of people with different monitoring environments so you can see how other people will hear your song.


----------



## 4Eyes

read the rules and realized that I didn't respond to at leas three clips, my bad. lot of great sounds and tunes in this thread! 



IJewBear said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ijewbear/tacopoctolyptic-in-threes-test[/SC]
> 
> A quick riff that will hopefully spark some inspiration for a full song. I don't have it in me right now though



sounds ok to me, no major issues, nice playing. maybe one thing, is right guitar louder?




JEngelking said:


> I don't think I ever put this up in this thread. I've gotta figure out what the next part in the song is gonna be.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/btw-i-lyked-robbie-teh-robut[/SC]


man, try to continue with that riff in the end.. great idea, drums could be louder a bit.




theo said:


> Here another new work in progress. I'll listen to everyone elses new submissions on monday!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/s5527-test1/s-Gsv7M


great tune, kick needs to be more present in terms of "clack" sound, great "throaty" bass tone

I was listening on my Ultrasone Pro2900 headphones


----------



## theo

Just started installing all my software on my new recording pc. DAW upgrade and everything! WOO get to redo my mixes from scratch


----------



## TallestFiddle

theo said:


> Just started installing all my software on my new recording pc. DAW upgrade and everything! WOO get to redo my mixes from scratch



Awesome! I just had to do the same thing because my laptop broke, Its actually really helpful I think, forces you to rethink your whole process.


*4 Eyes:* It sounds really cool, I love Metallica, that song is making me feel nostalgic. I couldn't listen to the newer version of your mix though, it was a broken link. I agree with most of what everyone is saying, but I think your guitar tones are spot on. It'll take a bit of level fixing and drum work, but its definitely sounding nice.


*Asiral:* Cool song! I like the guitars a lot, those are some awesome chords and progressions. The drums could use a little tweaking though, maybe the snare could use a little more body, and the kick is a little bit low I think. The part at 2:30 is awesome!! Its a really dynamic song I'm enjoying that. My ear would like to hear a softer intro or ending, but that's just my taste. Also, one thing I noticed, The song is at the same level the whole time, Its nice to get some dynamics in volume so that you can really appreciate the heavier, more exciting parts. Great job though, looking forward to more stuff like that!

*Djentliman:* Wow thats a sick snare sound, right of the bat I was suprised by that, in a good way. Its a scary feel, really cool! I'd like to hear the song that this fits into! I can't give too much feedback, I like the way it sounds so I can't think of anything to change 

*JEngelking:* Wow, that intro was so good, I'm definitely impressed with that. I think at the ending, you could just repeat that section a few more times, and just change the dynamics of how the riff sounds. I'm thinking about this because I just noticed it in one of Intervals new songs earlier today. Its something Dream Theater does a lot, and they have really long songs, so if thats what you're going for, I think that could be usefull. . Check this out at 1:50 to see what I mean INTERVALS // A VOICE WITHIN - YouTube

You could repeat it a few more times than they do too I think, just develop it or change it up it across those repeats so that it doesn't become tedious. You definitely have enough information in there to make a full song, You should try moving some stuff around and adding some transitions, and see how it goes. Keep working on it, its really good!

Here's my work in progress, 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/march-27-work-in-progress[/SC]
I'm not sure about the mix, when it comes into the heavier part, does it maybe seem like its too much louder than the intro? Do the layers clash during the louder part? I'm trying a new free way of doing drums instead of superior drummer, so let me know what they sound like. Also, the song structure isn't finished, so don't worry about the ending. 

I'd also like to invite any of you to: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...niques/248736-biisons-songwriting-thread.html

This is more of a place to discuss the writing process, and song structure.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Asrial

Sounds really nice Tallest.  I'd suggest maybe a softer entry into the distorted part, and then ball it a bit up. Drums sound nice, but there's maybe a tad too much of the bottom in the snare, as it sounds a bit hollow. The kick is also rather bland, but considering that's freeware... That's damn good.

And thanks for the compliments! Really glad you liked it, and quite frank those "awesome chords" are just inversed power-chords (so minor 3rd instead of perfect 5th). 
I did actually re-tweak the original song and add some background synth along with adding some kind of intro. Also, it's a rather pumped up song as well, so tried to make the entry points to the chorus along with the interlude the "breathers", to contrast the rather walling sound.


----------



## Dalcan

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/davealcan/evidencev2-withbass[/SC]

Any feedback on the tones? Nothing is mixed.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Tallest: I think the drums get a bit lost when the leads come in (especially the kick). The whole thing has a mid-fi (is that a thing?) that feels very cool, but leaves me confused at the same time.

Asrial: I'm not quite sure about the guitar tone, I think if it were a bit smoother it might fit the track a bit more (or just a little more polished maybe) - as I said it's a je ne sais quoi kind of thing. The bass is too loud now IMO (but just a tiny bit and I dig a loud bass). I like the progression of the whole track.

4 Eyes: I think you can still get an in your face snare without that much difference in volume. Overall I think the whole thing could use some level fixing to be spot on.

Here's a little transition section I'm working on - the layering isn't quite complete and there's a first repeat of the 4 bars you hear first that I didn't include:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-6b[/SC]


----------



## TallestFiddle

ThePhilosopher - I'll check your song out later, in a public place right now with no headphones. I'm a bit confused on your critique though. What do you mean by mid-fi? what do you notice in the song that leads you to say that? I agree the drums get a bit lost after the intro. Its a very roomy drum sample set, so I'm thinking of using a different sample library for when song gets more energetic. Thanks for the critique! I'll check yours before too long


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It sounds very tape-era overall (like a cassette you've worn out from listening to so much), which is a very cool thing IMO. It doesn't sound overly polished and modern, but it doesn't sound like it was recorded in a garage either - it's hard to place exactly. It could be just my ears, but I really dig it.


----------



## TallestFiddle

ThePhilosopher said:


> Here's a little transition section I'm working on - the layering isn't quite complete and there's a first repeat of the 4 bars you hear first that I didn't include:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-6b[/SC]




Really cool mix you've got going on there. Those low lows sound so nice. I think that the choir in the beginning is a little slow on the attack for me. I think it should be either more abrupt, or even more drawn out. Its kinda in a middle stage right now where it seems a bit awkward. I think maybe the snare could take a little boost in body, try it out and see how you like it. When it comes back in after the short stop I think that you should make that more abrupt, it sounds a little messy, I think that if you just do a quick fade in you might like it. I think the guitars are mixed really nicely, and the kick is really nice. I'm liking it, good job 


Thanks for the feedback, I'm glad you like the sound of mine, I might be tuning it up a bit so it might get more modern sounding by the next time I post it, but we'll see. It's good to know that it's not a total drawback that it doesn't sound fully processed


----------



## MarmaladeMad

IJewBear said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ijewbear/tacopoctolyptic-in-threes-test[/SC]
> 
> A quick riff that will hopefully spark some inspiration for a full song. I don't have it in me right now though


I really, really, really like that riff. Massive potential to be a great song, do complete it!



Seybsnilksz said:


> Well, JEngelking, that can certainly become something very good!  In fact I think it already is, and I want to hear more.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz/standard-wip[/SC]
> 
> Here is a work in progress of mine, called "Standard", named after the tuning. The intro to this is one of the first things I ever wrote. It was almost exactly two years ago I believe, and I've worked on it from time to time and now the only thing missing is vocals. I have some melodies, but no lyrics.
> 
> Otherwise I'm quite happy with it. It is the longest song I've written, 8:22 long.
> 
> See if you can spot the influences
> 
> What are your opinions? Something lacking in the mix? Perhaps some more layers here and there? Tell me what you think.


The Opeth and Porcupine Tree is strong with this one. Great progression. The bass guitar is missing that clang though, which I think would sound good with this type of music.



JEngelking said:


> I don't think I ever put this up in this thread. I've gotta figure out what the next part in the song is gonna be.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/btw-i-lyked-robbie-teh-robut[/SC]


Really nice epic/trippy vibe. Not too much of a fan of that last riff, after something as mellow as that intro, but then again, it is just a WIP. I'm sure you'll make it work.

I finally got that memory-eating-monster of a bass module, Trilian. Incredible how vast all the samples are. Who needs a bassist anymore huh? This is a snippet of a song i'm working on in which i replaced the bass track with Trilian because it sounds way better.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/seven-trilian-demo[/SC]


----------



## theo

MarmaladeMad That's really cool!

Can't really think of anything I could suggest to improve that mix.


----------



## Kii

Something I came up with the other day, don't really have a "proper" recording setup so sound quality isn't all that great.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/vzylexy/new-7-string-riff[/SC]


----------



## theo

Kii, Lots less gain bro


----------



## ThePhilosopher

MarmaladeMad said:


> I finally got that memory-eating-monster of a bass module, Trilian. Incredible how vast all the samples are. Who needs a bassist anymore huh? This is a snippet of a song i'm working on in which i replaced the bass track with Trilian because it sounds way better.



That sounds pretty killer, but the guitars sound kind of weak in the second half of the clip (don't know why - could be my ears). Hearing this almost makes me want to sell my bass and switch to Trilian.



Kii said:


> Something I came up with the other day, don't really have a "proper" recording setup so sound quality isn't all that great.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/vzylexy/new-7-string-riff[/SC]




I couldn't get more than 3 seconds in to this - what Theo said.

Something new for the trilogy of songs I'm putting together to cap off my next EP: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-8


----------



## theo

Philosopher - Guitars and bass are rad, I feel like your overall mix is overcompressed though, It's really 'sucking' with the drums.
Turn off all of your mastering plugins and masterbus compression etc, with all of that off get your levels and tones as close as you can to
a mastered sound. then turn all your master plugins back on and adjust from the start.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I don't have much on my master but a 2:1 compressor and a limiter.

Should my flow be: mix-->master compressor-->master limiter or should these be switched when I get to this point?
Currently it's going compressor then limiter, but it's easy to switch the order if need be (just a routing button on the ol' mixer). I'll upload some different iterations of the mastering (just limiter, just compressor, limiter-->compressor, compressor-->limiter, etc). I'll also see if I can breakout the drums so they're not going through the master compressor/limiter.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

MarmaladeMad said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/seven-trilian-demo[/SC]



It's a nice tune but I dont see anything special about trillian here. Not hard to get a better tone with a real bass IMO. Cool tune though. 



Kii said:


> Something I came up with the other day, don't really have a "proper" recording setup so sound quality isn't all that great.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/vzylexy/new-7-string-riff[/SC]



Keep at it man



ThePhilosopher said:


> Something new for the trilogy of songs I'm putting together to cap off my next EP: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-8



Way way way too much compression (either on the master or on the whole drums bus), creating that nasty cymbal ducking effect. There is basically no dynamics at all, the whole kit sounds quite weak. But, if I try not to be my usual cynical self,  I'd say the riffs are actually pretty badass man! Songwriting is there, you just need to hone your production skills!   


lol here's a track I recorded for a friend...has my first solo on it! (Im usually a rhythm guitarist) 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dudleygrabsch/idk[/SC]

This track isnt 100% serious


----------



## axxessdenied

MarmaladeMad said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/seven-trilian-demo[/SC]



This is pretty good man, keep it up!!


----------



## axxessdenied

Been a while since I posted any clips in here:

Something a bit different 

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/in-the-mind-wip[/SC]

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/gritty-funk-wip[/SC]


----------



## theo

Yo_Wattup said:


> lol here's a track I recorded for a friend...has my first solo on it! (Im usually a rhythm guitarist)
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dudleygrabsch/idk[/SC]
> 
> This track isnt 100% serious



That's cool. Nice guitar tone 



axxessdenied said:


> Been a while since I posted any clips in here:
> 
> Something a bit different
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/in-the-mind-wip[/SC]
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/gritty-funk-wip[/SC]



You need a limiter or something, overall it's too quiet. Cool stuff though


----------



## theo

Does anyone have some guitar and bass DI's I could use to practice my mixing?

I've injured my index finger and can't hold a pick at the moment 

Here's a fun idea. someone provides the same bass and DI files and multiple people have a crack at mixing it, then we can compare end results!


----------



## TallestFiddle

theo said:


> Does anyone have some guitar and bass DI's I could use to practice my mixing?
> 
> I've injured my index finger and can't hold a pick at the moment
> 
> Here's a fun idea. someone provides the same bass and DI files and multiple people have a crack at mixing it, then we can compare end results!



Thats a great idea !  I'll try to record some this week, I've been meaning to try out some in the box amp simulations anyway. Granted I'm not a great player, but I'll try my best to get some clean DIs.

Sorry to hear about your finger man, I know how shitty that is 

There are threads on this recording studio forum where people posted their stems for other people to mix. If you want some practice you should go look for some of those.


----------



## theo

Oh sweet yeah I definitely will!

Here's my thoughts:

Aprox 30 second clip
2 guitar takes for dual tracking
1 melody or lead guitar
bass
possibly midi file for drums or maybe just let everyone do their own interpretation


I'm really interested in having a side by side comparison here with some of the regulars.


----------



## TallestFiddle

@MarmaladeMad That clip is pretty sick!! I'm excited to hear more like that. The trillian does sounds really good, I've considered getting it, it can be a hassle to track bass. Sorry I can't give too much critique. Maybe the guitars could be EQ'ed differently, or maybe you could modify your tone a little bit. It seems like there could be some more fullness if you tried to spread your guitars out across more frequencies. Very good though!

@Axxessdenied Cool stuff! One thing that I'm not too keen on with those songs is the drums. I think that you need to pick up the pace in a few sections, especially after a buildup. Sometimes you have a nice buildup but it doesn't lead to anything. Just try to put in some more upbeat drum sections. You can always use premade drum loops if you have trouble making the drums. I'm sure theres tons of free drum loop libraries online.

@YoWatup Sounds good! I like the solo, keep doing stuff like that. I think the snare could use some more body, boost somewhere around 200-300 maybe, Its just a little bit thin. It sounds ok, but if it were thicker it would fit the song better.

Heres my latest work, I had a little trouble balancing different sections because they are all pretty dynamic. Let me know if the levels are off, thats my main concern right now. Also the drums are a little iffy to me too. I feel like the kick is getting lost a bit. Let me know what you think

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/april-9-work-in-progress[/SC]


----------



## MarmaladeMad

Thank you for the feedback guys!
theo thats actually a great idea, specially for this thread. Time to dig up some DI files.

@TallestFiddle Loving that intro melody! Only thing I can suggest is that the rhythm guitars coming in at 1:30 are missing a bit of that brightness. Experiment with boosting the upper mids/highs region, hopefully that should help. The kick is only getting lost in some parts towards the end, maybe lowering the bass guitar volume there should get it through. Everything else seems to be cutting through just fine to my ears.


----------



## TallestFiddle

MarmaladeMad said:


> Thank you for the feedback guys!
> theo thats actually a great idea, specially for this thread. Time to dig up some DI files.
> 
> @TallestFiddle Loving that intro melody! Only thing I can suggest is that the rhythm guitars coming in at 1:30 are missing a bit of that brightness. Experiment with boosting the upper mids/highs region, hopefully that should help. The kick is only getting lost in some parts towards the end, maybe lowering the bass guitar volume there should get it through. Everything else seems to be cutting through just fine to my ears.



Thanks for the feedback  Ya, I think I need to re-record the rhythm guitars you mentioned, I tried recording them with my guitar volume knob turned down a bit, because my pickups are really hot (the DI clips when the volume knob is at max.) But I guess that hotness really contributes to the bright sound that the ear wants to hear in an upbeat section like that.


----------



## Stijnson

Yo_Wattup: Nice track, tones sound very good. Especially for a non-serious WIP!

AxxesDenied: Cool stuff, not really my style, but refreshing to hear something like this on ss.org nonetheless! Second track definitely needs a limiter or something to get it up a bit.

TallestFiddle: Really nice song, nice textures throughout! The rhythm distorted guitars lack some power though, especially when they kick in after the clean intro. It almost seems to fade in from clean to distorted, instead of smacking you in the face so to speak. They also sound slightly boxy, maybe a little cut around 500hz or so. Cymbals could come up a little too!


----------



## MarmaladeMad

TallestFiddle said:


> Thanks for the feedback  Ya, I think I need to re-record the rhythm guitars you mentioned, I tried recording them with my guitar volume knob turned down a bit, because my pickups are really hot (the DI clips when the volume knob is at max.) But I guess that hotness really contributes to the bright sound that the ear wants to hear in an upbeat section like that.



Thats probably it. Are you using a Scarlett 2i2? Just curious, because everyone seems to have that clipping-with-hot-pickups problem with it.


----------



## axxessdenied

@Tallestfiddle. I like the melody leading up to the rhythm guitars. The rhythm guitars need a little more top end fizz to cut through nicely I think. 

As for my tracks. Yeah, I didn't throw anything on the master bus, forgot to haha. I totally agree on the drums though. It's something I feel I need to work on in general.


----------



## TallestFiddle

MarmaladeMad said:


> Thats probably it. Are you using a Scarlett 2i2? Just curious, because everyone seems to have that clipping-with-hot-pickups problem with it.



No, I'm using a POD HD desktop. I actually like the sound that I get from my volume knob at max, even though the DI is clipping. I had the volume up for the second distorted section.


----------



## flyingV

@TallestFiddle: I like it, it´s nice to hear something different on sso. Maybe try out a different kick sample, something with the punch set a bit higher than the current one?

@Yo_Wattup: Holy Shit, DAT Guitar Tone. Huge. The toms in the Piano section could use some more tone to them. What did you use to record bass and guitars?

@MarmaladeMad: Sounds great, the bass is sometimes a bit boomy, tho. Maybe cut some of the lowmids of the bass. Otherwise I really like the bass tone you get out of that vst. Seems like I have to checkout Trillian 


I have been listening A LOT to the Browning ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ot7AtfskBM ) and wanted to create something similiar. Simple Deathcore chugs with Synth leads to get your head banging. This is the first recording i did that I really like the idea of since months. I am not quite satisfied with the riffs in the beginning, but I´m going to work on this. Drums are EzDrummer Metalheads, bass and Guitar tone is 100% Kemper (Fluff5150 Profile to be exact).
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaeljlange/aftermath-of-a-bloodshed[/SC]


----------



## 4Eyes

MarmaladeMad said:


> I finally got that memory-eating-monster of a bass module, Trilian. Incredible how vast all the samples are. Who needs a bassist anymore huh? This is a snippet of a song i'm working on in which i replaced the bass track with Trilian because it sounds way better.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/seven-trilian-demo[/SC]


nice sound you get from trilian, it's really very useful. it saved my money, I was planning to buy a bass 



axxessdenied said:


> Been a while since I posted any clips in here:
> 
> Something a bit different
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/in-the-mind-wip[/SC]
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/gritty-funk-wip[/SC]


I was going to advise you to put something on your master bus, then I read that you forgot it  but I really like the ideas 



TallestFiddle said:


> Heres my latest work, I had a little trouble balancing different sections because they are all pretty dynamic. Let me know if the levels are off, thats my main concern right now. Also the drums are a little iffy to me too. I feel like the kick is getting lost a bit. Let me know what you think
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/april-9-work-in-progress[/SC]


kick needs more low end and "clack" sound, bring snare and cymbals bit louder

I liked the riff from Misha Mansoor Guitar Recording tips and friend of mine inspired me to learn it and record it. tried to blend different samples for snare and kick. I think I need to work on that little bit more
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/bulb-mmgrt-riff[/SC]


----------



## Fat-Elf

Edit: Well, fuzz.. Forgot the three reviews rule. No time for that now.


----------



## theo

4eyes, Thats cool but super bass heavy. Drums are really clear and pronounced.


----------



## 4Eyes

theo said:


> 4eyes, Thats cool but super bass heavy. Drums are really clear and pronounced.



reuploaded the new version with slightly less bass, is it like cool super bass heavy or over the top bass heavy?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/bulb-mmgrt-riff[/SC]

edit: new mix - https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/bulb-riffv9


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

ThePhilosopher said:


> Something new for the trilogy of songs I'm putting together to cap off my next EP: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-8



I dig the riffs! I think the mix as a whole could use a lot more low end/low mids. The guitars mixed with the snare give it a bit of a hissy tone overall. Some parallel compression on the drums might get them to pop a bit more.



axxessdenied said:


> Been a while since I posted any clips in here:
> 
> Something a bit different
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/in-the-mind-wip[/SC]
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/gritty-funk-wip[/SC]



I thought the second one was awesome! Agreed with theo on a limiter, it's a bit too quiet, and the bass really jumps out from the rest like that.



flyingV said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaeljlange/aftermath-of-a-bloodshed[/SC]



I'd say turn down the synth, and turn up the guitars. Maybe notch the guitars a bit to let the kick push through more in the upper registers? Cool riffs.

I figure it's time I upload some of my stuff on this thread. I've posted some threads for my clips before, but i've never really frequented this subforum. I'm gonna go ahead and post my three Meshuggah covers, since they're my most cohesive mixes, and a single original WIP of mine.

This is my latest mix, a cover of the first minute of New Millennium Cyanide Christ. I'm pretty happy with the sound I got on this one.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/meshuggah-new-millennium[/SC]

Here's the first two grooves off of Perpetual Black Second. I recorded all of these with my Fender Strat using a pitch shifter on the guitar tracks. The NMCC was manageable, being just two steps down, but an octave is...difficult 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/meshuggah-perpetual-black[/SC]

The first few minutes of Catch Thirtythree:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/meshuggah-autonomy-lost[/SC]

Finally, my only WIP. Not particularly metal until the end, kind of Cloudkickerish, and a much more laid back mix than the rest.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/50-menos-plastico-updated[/SC]


----------



## theo

Sorry for the lack of replies. My work headphones broke so my usual listening has died 

Not really a WIP but a quick test nonetheless:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/fw-v1400-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## fwd0120

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Finally, my only WIP. Not particularly metal until the end, kind of Cloudkickerish, and a much more laid back mix than the rest.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/50-menos-plastico-updated[/SC]



I like the vibe. Only thing I don't like is the kick. It's too DFH-y, if you know what I mean. Needs more bass/sub, and less treble, and could resonate or ring a little longer. It could be your personal taste, in that case, you can disregard. I still like it a lot!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I don't have monitors, all I have are my Sennheiser HD 380 Pro headphones for mixing and listening, so all of what I say is based off of what comes out of them 



4Eyes said:


> reuploaded the new version with slightly less bass, is it like cool super bass heavy or over the top bass heavy?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/bulb-mmgrt-riff[/SC]
> 
> edit: new mix - https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/bulb-riffv9




This is awesome, but the snare sounds a little off to my ears. Like it needs more of a sharp crack to go along with the thud. 




theo said:


> Sorry for the lack of replies. My work headphones broke so my usual listening has died
> 
> Not really a WIP but a quick test nonetheless:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/fw-v1400-tone-test[/SC]



dat f4cking solo tho! I like the sound you have and I wouldn't change much except a little EQ shaping on the bass.



WildBroskiAppears said:


> Finally, my only WIP. Not particularly metal until the end, kind of Cloudkickerish, and a much more laid back mix than the rest.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/50-menos-plastico-updated[/SC]



I'd like more of this please.  The stuff around the 1:05ish mark is awesome. I think your mix really suits the sound here.


Here's my WIP. Like I said, I don't have any monitors so mixing is a little harder for me. The bass is a guitar that went DI, was pitchshifted down an octave, and was doubled for a sub-bass and a grit-bass. I have a conundrum in that most of the songs that I write are really really layered with synths and multiple guitars so before I can record them and not get angry at how crappy they sound, I have to learn how to mix them the right way. 

Anyway, the clip isn't something that I spent a lot of time on because I'm just looking to practice mixing. Here it is! Rip it apart. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/bridge-four-1[/SC]


----------



## 4Eyes

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I figure it's time I upload some of my stuff on this thread. I've posted some threads for my clips before, but i've never really frequented this subforum. I'm gonna go ahead and post my three Meshuggah covers, since they're my most cohesive mixes, and a single original WIP of mine.
> 
> This is my latest mix, a cover of the first minute of New Millennium Cyanide Christ. I'm pretty happy with the sound I got on this one.
> clip
> Here's the first two grooves off of Perpetual Black Second. I recorded all of these with my Fender Strat using a pitch shifter on the guitar tracks. The NMCC was manageable, being just two steps down, but an octave is...difficult
> clip
> 
> The first few minutes of Catch Thirtythree:
> clip
> 
> Finally, my only WIP. Not particularly metal until the end, kind of Cloudkickerish, and a much more laid back mix than the rest.
> clip


first of all nice playing, secondly, I found it common for your clips - I'm not fan of the guitar sound, sounds too boxy for me, try to add some high mids, or if you're using some IR's try a different one. dist/dirt sound on bass is to loud, it should complement guitars, not overpower them. sounds ok, it's just a bit louder than needed. work on clack sound of the kick, sounds too "plastic", try to lower it a bit for beginning , maybe boost some lows in the kick, sounds little bit punch-less 




theo said:


> Sorry for the lack of replies. My work headphones broke so my usual listening has died
> 
> Not really a WIP but a quick test nonetheless:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/fw-v1400-tone-test[/SC]


really nice guitar tone!



Captain Butterscotch said:


> Here's my WIP. Like I said, I don't have any monitors so mixing is a little harder for me. The bass is a guitar that went DI, was pitchshifted down an octave, and was doubled for a sub-bass and a grit-bass. I have a conundrum in that most of the songs that I write are really really layered with synths and multiple guitars so before I can record them and not get angry at how crappy they sound, I have to learn how to mix them the right way.
> 
> Anyway, the clip isn't something that I spent a lot of time on because I'm just looking to practice mixing. Here it is! Rip it apart.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/bridge-four-1[/SC]


nice song, drums sounds ok. guitars are too loud and "full" sounding, which is ok, but create more space for bass in the midrange, guitars and bass don't glue together very well in my opinion




Captain Butterscotch said:


> I don't have monitors, all I have are my Sennheiser HD 380 Pro headphones for mixing and listening, so all of what I say is based off of what comes out of them
> 
> This is awesome, but the snare sounds a little off to my ears. Like it needs more of a sharp crack to go along with the thud.


Thanks dude! I spent couple of days working on drums, especially kick and snare sounds are built from the ground, because I overdid few things on them and re-uploaded new version, actually mix v16 I think 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/bulb-mmgrt-riff[/SC]

btw don't worry about headphones, I do all of my mixes on pair of Ultrasone Pro2900s and then check them against "adult" mixes of bands I like, on laptop speakers, cellphone mono speaker, computer speakers.. etc. as far as you can get good results, nobody will care. nobody ever asked me question about monitors I use, because something sounded completely wrong or like it was done on the headphones, so I don't care  just do your best, and when somebody, who tells everywhere that you can't mix good sounding record on the headphones, will critique your sound in a good way, then tell him you did it on headphones. :trololo:


----------



## Seybsnilksz

IJewBear said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ijewbear/tacopoctolyptic-in-threes-test[/SC]
> 
> A quick riff that will hopefully spark some inspiration for a full song. I don't have it in me right now though



This NEEDS to become a full song! I love the rhythm, and the mix is good as well. Perhaps the cymbals could be louder, but perhaps that's just me.



itsdoodoobaby said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/davealcan/evidencev2-withbass[/SC]
> 
> Any feedback on the tones? Nothing is mixed.



The tones are great and punchy, but I'm not a big fan of the pumping cymbals. The loudness causes them to dissapear a lot.



Here is another WIP that I haven't got vocals for yet, and I really don't know what to call the song.
The first few minutes were written by me and a friend one year ago when we had a band, and I finished it myself later when the band wasn't around anymore. Mixing-wise it is very similar to my other mixes, and there is a lot of Opeth and Porcupine tree in this one as well. I haven't recorded real bass so right now it is just programmed bass from TuxGuitar 
The ending doesn't feel complete on its own but I think it would work very well with some kind of transmission leading into the next song.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz[/SC]


I previously made a thread on this one, and I did not get any replies but the plays increased significantly. 
I wrote most of it in february last year I believe. I had the intro riff since earlier, and one evening I jammed on it and came up with something more. I wanted to finish this song before the creativeness would dissappear, so I managed to come up with the rest in an hour or two, and I'm thankful for having experienced that kind of flow at least once. It ended up being the heaviest thing I've ever written.  
Not very groundbreaking or anything, but I'm really happy with it. It's not a djent song, but it definitely has som Meshuggah and Periphery inspiration in there. This one alse needs some vocals, but I'm not great with lyrics as far as I know 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz/burnt-winter[/SC]


----------



## Fat-Elf

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/bridge-four-1[/SC]

I think the bass is a tad too loud or just doesn't sit in the mix that well. Also, there's some pretty painful highs when the "octave guitar" kicks in. I dig the song, though. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/4eyes/bulb-mmgrt-riff[/SC]

Can't really say anything bad about this. I would maybe lower the hi-hat a bit and put the whole drums a bit more in the back of the mix but otherwise sounds pretty good to me.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz[/SC]


I like the song. Kinda reminds me of Pulse Ultra. Mix-wise, the only that is distracting is the snare which sounds a bit lifeless. The bass is pretty bad too but as you said, it's just a Tuxguitar bass so no wonder. Guitar tone is a bit thin but I think that's mostly because of the bass.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz/burnt-winter[/SC]

Cool song and pretty much what I said about the other song. The drums definitely some work. The kick and snare should be a bit more powerful. 


Okay, so here's my shizz. I know that the mix and the playing are super horrible so I pretty much want to know is the song itself any good. I, myself get a bit Tesseract-ish feel of it although I wasn't really going for that.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/cosmic-cube-working-titlewip[/SC]


----------



## theo

Woah, This thread is PUMPING!

I'll listen to all the new entries once I'm back at work on wednesday.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/preastog-butal-menny[/SC]


----------



## flyingV

Fat-Elf said:


> Okay, so here's my shizz. I know that the mix and the playing are super horrible so I pretty much want to know is the song itself any good. I, myself get a bit Tesseract-ish feel of it although I wasn't really going for that.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/cosmic-cube-working-titlewip[/SC]



I like the vibe, kinda relaxing, a bit dreamy. The distorted gutiars need to be more fat and wider. A huge wall-of-guitar sound would make a perfect contrast to the more atmospheric parts. 
In terms of songwriting: at 1:37 you are staying on that one chord for a bit too long imo. 
Keep working on it, I really like this instrumental.


----------



## axxessdenied

Just thought I'd drop this in here... SLATE VBC for $99: Virtual Buss Compressors - Slate Digital
Pretty crazy deal.


----------



## MarmaladeMad

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Finally, my only WIP. Not particularly metal until the end, kind of Cloudkickerish, and a much more laid back mix than the rest.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/50-menos-plastico-updated[/SC]



Loving the vibe of this song. I really need to learn that part which starts one minute in. Sounds good on the mixing front as well. The kick drum is missing that body though, sounds too clicky, but nothing a 70Hz boost can't fix.



theo said:


> Woah, This thread is PUMPING!
> 
> I'll listen to all the new entries once I'm back at work on wednesday.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/preastog-butal-menny[/SC]



Good lord that outro riff...


----------



## axxessdenied

theo said:


> Woah, This thread is PUMPING!
> 
> I'll listen to all the new entries once I'm back at work on wednesday.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/preastog-butal-menny[/SC]



Such awesome riffage! 


@Fat-Elf: definitely a solid start. lots of nice ideas. keep working on it. It'll turn into a solid tune for sure!


----------



## iamnoah262

I think this may be slightly over-the-top bass heavy. The snare is nice and punchy though!

https://soundcloud.com/noahyonts/songmastertest1


----------



## iamnoah262

This song sounds great! I would maybe tilt the bass back a little but your guitars sound nice and thick.

https://soundcloud.com/noahyonts/songmastertest1


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Glad I found this thread. I could really use some help with this one guys. 
https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/nightmares
+rep for advice


----------



## theo

Hi AngstRiddenDreams, Check the first post for the thread rules. You're meant to post feedback on 3 other WIP posts before adding your own.

I like yours, need some stuff happening on the master buss though, limiter and MBC would probably work well. Your snare cuts really nicely so I'd actually pull it a tad lower in the mix to stop it poking out quite so much.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I will definitely get on the others advice. I definitely wanna contribute!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

iamnoah262 said:


> I think this may be slightly over-the-top bass heavy. The snare is nice and punchy though!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/noahyonts/songmastertest1



I actually felt this was extremely mid range dominant. Is there bass guitar?




Theo, on yours there's not really much I feel I can help with. Maybe bring the distorted guitars down just a tad. The ambient parts are fvcking sick! 

WildBroski, as said by others. The only nitpicking I can really do with your track is add body to the drums. They sound very programmed, digital I guess. I'd try running the bass and snare into another bus and doing some parallel compression, the overheads would benefit from some verb as well!

Quadruple Edit FTW: https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/nightmares-new-mix

Quad tracked the guitars, reEq'ed bass. Verbed it up and added some ambient tracks.


----------



## Maku

theo said:


> Woah, This thread is PUMPING!
> 
> I'll listen to all the new entries once I'm back at work on wednesday.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/preastog-butal-menny[/SC]



Love the atmospheric intro stuff and also the ending riff is really sweet, not sure what to add though.


Check out my unmixed, horribly played shiet and maybe tips about what to add.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/goobergab/sabrina-teismeline-n-id[/SC]


----------



## QuantumCybin

Okay, there are tons of awesome clips on here; I feel pretty late to the party, but I'll quote some of the clips and share my opinions on them too!

After listening to some of them I almost feel embarrassed to share a little something I'm working on  but feel free to take a listen to this mix. I'm on a student budget so I mix using my pair of turtle beaches haha.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/work-in-progress[/SC]


----------



## theo

QuantumCybin - That sounds pretty good. Only things I could suggest would be a matter of taste. But in saying that: I'd bump the highpass EQ on that intro guitar up a little higher and I'd make the snare a tad brighter. Really only down to taste though.


----------



## QuantumCybin

theo said:


> Woah, This thread is PUMPING!
> 
> I'll listen to all the new entries once I'm back at work on wednesday.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/preastog-butal-menny[/SC]



Thanks for the feedback Theo--I just listened to this clip and I f------ love your snare sound! Cracks like a whip. Definitely enjoyed it, and that clean guitar in the intro is mighty purdy, reminds me a little of CHON


----------



## theo

It's just the stock snare from metal foundry ;p

Thanks though


----------



## QuantumCybin

MarmaladeMad said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/seven-trilian-demo[/SC]




Your guitar tone is awesome! Such a nice crunch. Kind of gives me an Intervals feel. I dig it man 



theo said:


> It's just the stock snare from metal foundry ;p
> 
> Thanks though



That's awesome haha, mine is the avatar snare layered with one of the snares from metal machine with some reverb and the usual effects tossed on. It's been a real process for me to learn all this stuff but I think I'm getting a little better at a more realistic drum sound.


----------



## theo

How do you go about layering in SD? do you just Xdrum another snare into your kit and then assign the notes to two separate pieces of kit? or is there a way to trigger both samples via a single note?


----------



## QuantumCybin

theo said:


> How do you go about layering in SD? do you just Xdrum another snare into your kit and then assign the notes to two separate pieces of kit? or is there a way to trigger both samples via a single note?




I'm sure there's a better way to do it, but I X-drum in the second snare I want, and then basically do what you said. If the avatar snare is on key 35, I'll put the second snare on key 36 and then basically when I'm programming the drums, I'll just have my second snare play all the same notes at all the same time as my primary avatar snare.


----------



## theo

Gotcha, Yeah I Thought that must be the case. I'll have an experiment with doing the same thing at some point soon, Thanks man.


----------



## QuantumCybin

theo said:


> Gotcha, Yeah I Thought that must be the case. I'll have an experiment with doing the same thing at some point soon, Thanks man.



Yeah no problem, give it a shot. anytime I'm putting in ghost notes with the snare though I won't double those up; I figure the velocity change with just the avatar snare is enough for that lol.


----------



## theo

I just watched mishas clip on drum programming today. I'm a total noob when it comes to drums. Can't wait to try adding ghost notes


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I just got to thinking - I wonder how my tracks would sound if I added some ghosties after watching that video. Then I went to listen to some older tracks to see if I could pick up on them and I noticed that it's part of what makes Chevelle and Deftones so interesting (IMO).


----------



## theo

^ I've been wondering the same thing, can't wait to try


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I notice that they seem to fit much better in verse riff sections (for my style of playing) - they don't work well in bridge sections for most of my playing (in my initial testing).


----------



## TallestFiddle

QuantumCybin said:


> Okay, there are tons of awesome clips on here; I feel pretty late to the party, but I'll quote some of the clips and share my opinions on them too!
> 
> After listening to some of them I almost feel embarrassed to share a little something I'm working on  but feel free to take a listen to this mix. I'm on a student budget so I mix using my pair of turtle beaches haha.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/work-in-progress[/SC]



I think that your muted string hits could be a bit tighter. I think that some of them are ok, and some of them are a bit off, so its just a matter of cleaning up your playing. Maybe try turning your noise gate up a bit. Unfortunately, tracking is a big part of getting a good sounding mix. It's hard to get a completely clean take, but its going to improve your sound a lot if you strive for that.

Try turning up your bass, and try putting some more bass frequencies in your kick drum. Then try balancing your guitars a bit, I think they're a little loud compared to everything else. Then if you haven't done it, try doing some mastering to your master bus. I think your guitar tones are really cool, and your snare is sounding nice, so it shouldn't take too much more to get it to a good spot. Also, try some reverb on the toms.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I figure it's time I upload some of my stuff on this thread. I've posted some threads for my clips before, but i've never really frequented this subforum. I'm gonna go ahead and post my three Meshuggah covers, since they're my most cohesive mixes, and a single original WIP of mine.
> 
> This is my latest mix, a cover of the first minute of New Millennium Cyanide Christ. I'm pretty happy with the sound I got on this one.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/meshuggah-new-millennium[/SC]
> 
> Here's the first two grooves off of Perpetual Black Second. I recorded all of these with my Fender Strat using a pitch shifter on the guitar tracks. The NMCC was manageable, being just two steps down, but an octave is...difficult
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/meshuggah-perpetual-black[/SC]
> 
> The first few minutes of Catch Thirtythree:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/meshuggah-autonomy-lost[/SC]
> 
> Finally, my only WIP. Not particularly metal until the end, kind of Cloudkickerish, and a much more laid back mix than the rest.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/50-menos-plastico-updated[/SC]



Well, poop. There is literally nothing bad I could say about your mixes. All of them are really full sounding, appropriate amounts of bass, punchy midrange, crisp high end. Kudos, man. Only thing I will say to watch out for, especially after just listening to your Perpetual and Autonomy covers is balancing your midrange in reference to the lows and highs. You have a good ear, your EQing is tasteful and midrange is important, but I feel like there's a bit too much in those. But that's just me! 

Anywho, I acquired a MIJ s7420 from a member here on SSO and never posted a soundclip  so here's one: 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theplatformer/mij-ibanez-s7-bkp-painkiller-test[/SC] 

Using Superior 2.0 for the drums (just using stock plug-ins within the VST to tweak 'em a bit), recording into Pro Toolz 10 using my Line 6 Pod HD Pro into my MOTU 896mk3 hybrid interface.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

QuantumCybin said:


> https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/work-in-progress



The guitars are a bit overpowering, and the kick is a little weak. I like the sounds you've got going on and the track sounds like a good start to an awesome track.



theo said:


> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/preastog-butal-menny



That intro is really freaking awesome.. I think the first distorted chord hits could use another layer to make them sound as epic and powerful as the rest of the track.



MrHelloGuitar said:


> https://soundcloud.com/theplatformer/mij-ibanez-s7-bkp-painkiller-test



That's pumping really hard 0:11-0:20 and it sounds very mushy.

Inspiration hit for this one after watching Misha's video and I started banging out the programming (though I've since removed some of the hits as I thought it was too busy), though it has no bass track right now. Guitars are my RG8 (CGDGDGBE) through HD500.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/those-dirty-ghosties[/SC]


----------



## jasonsansburn

QuantumCybin said:


> Okay, there are tons of awesome clips on here; I feel pretty late to the party, but I'll quote some of the clips and share my opinions on them too!
> 
> After listening to some of them I almost feel embarrassed to share a little something I'm working on  but feel free to take a listen to this mix. I'm on a student budget so I mix using my pair of turtle beaches haha.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/work-in-progress[/SC]


 
I fracking love the clean guitar in the background from middle to end. I think I replayed this like 10 times haha
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jason_sansburn/test[/SC]
just a 0-0-0-0-0 chug tone mix test dealio I decided to do yesterday. Nothing unique, just a test


----------



## jasonsansburn

jasonsansburn said:


> I fracking love the clean guitar in the background from middle to end. I think I replayed this like 10 times haha
> <iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src="https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?ur...related=false&amp;show_artwork=true"></iframe>
> 
> I hope I embedded this right but this was just a 0-0-0-0-0 chug tone mix test dealio I decided to do yesterday. Nothing unique, just a test


ahhhhhh damnit
someone should tell me how to embed as well hahahaha


----------



## ThePhilosopher

jasonsansburn said:


> ahhhhhh damnit
> someone should tell me how to embed as well hahahaha



You just use the soundcloud icon and put in the web address of your clip into the wizard.


----------



## QuantumCybin

jasonsansburn said:


> I fracking love the clean guitar in the background from middle to end. I think I replayed this like 10 times haha
> <iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src="https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?ur...related=false&amp;show_artwork=true"></iframe>
> 
> I hope I embedded this right but this was just a 0-0-0-0-0 chug tone mix test dealio I decided to do yesterday. Nothing unique, just a test



Thanks man  I dug your clip too. Cool panning at the start and your tone is pretty sick


----------



## axxessdenied

jasonsansburn said:


> I fracking love the clean guitar in the background from middle to end. I think I replayed this like 10 times haha
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jason_sansburn/test[/SC]
> just a 0-0-0-0-0 chug tone mix test dealio I decided to do yesterday. Nothing unique, just a test



Your tone sounds good when it's ultra tight at the start... but once you let the notes ring out your guitars become pretty thin. Loved the start though and the end 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/sweet-leaf-wip-guitars[/SC]
Here's something I decided to work on. A black sabbath cover. I did a quick recording this morning before I had to shower for work so yeah. But, it sounds pretty rad so far since I got the original track playing underneath it. Double tracked with my Suhr telecaster. Same patches just one side with the tone knob turned down, bridge pup. 
Looking to turn this into a full cover once I re-record the guitars and actually work on the solo part haha.


----------



## Asrial

ThePhilosopher said:


> Inspiration hit for this one after watching Misha's video and I started banging out the programming (though I've since removed some of the hits as I thought it was too busy), though it has no bass track right now. Guitars are my RG8 (CGDGDGBE) through HD500.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/those-dirty-ghosties[/SC]


Is the buzz-saw tone intentional? I'm not a fan of heavily scooped tones, so can't help you a lot there man. The clean though is good, maybe add some (more?) chorus. The snare could also do with some less reverb.



jasonsansburn said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jason_sansburn/test[/SC]
> just a 0-0-0-0-0 chug tone mix test dealio I decided to do yesterday. Nothing unique, just a test


The chugs are really crisp. I'd personally say you lack some bottom to fatten up the sustained part. But well done 



axxessdenied said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/sweet-leaf-wip-guitars[/SC]
> Here's something I decided to work on. A black sabbath cover. I did a quick recording this morning before I had to shower for work so yeah. But, it sounds pretty rad so far since I got the original track playing underneath it. Double tracked with my Suhr telecaster. Same patches just one side with the tone knob turned down, bridge pup.


That is a really well emulated tone! Mixwise, I'd say the drums overall are a bit on the lower side, and the overhead is on the brighter side. The bass guitar is also kind of bright, but this is just nitpicking.

I tried to experiment with ambience and choirs on this track. The choir is a bit on the loud side for this track, and will be mixed back in once the vocal is put in.
Also, I used some older guitar tracks, so it's not as tight as I wanted it to be.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/asrial/egotist-before-vocal[/SC]


----------



## JoaoFX

Well, I started writing this song 2 years ago, only recently I had the guts to finish it.
It was on my first real attempts at mixing, eqing, I don't really know if the "structure" of the song makes sense, if the tones are alright, etc... 
I showed it to some friends, and they didn't say anything negative about my track (after all, they are friends!), so I'm looking for stuff to improve, in this track, and in my future ones.
("The drums need to be louder"; "Part from x to x is too boring" ; "The drums are too emphatic from x to x"; etc...)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-o-ferreira-15/borderline-re-upload[/SC]

I always loved Post-Rock-ish stuff, (Explosions in the Sky, If these trees could talk, Caspian, Long Distance Calling, Mogwai, etc...), and tried to mix it with other genres I loved.

Well, I guess that's it, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## theo

JoaoFX said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-o-ferreira-15/borderline-re-upload[/SC]



Cool stuff, I feel like the drums are a bit mix dominant and the rhythm guitars need to be a little clearer and more present. Then again I'm not familiar with this genre of music so maybe that's just a style thing.


----------



## Asrial

JoaoFX said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-o-ferreira-15/borderline-re-upload[/SC]



Composition-wise, it's a fine track. Good actually. The thing I'd say most about is the drums. I don't like the overall sound of the kick; sounds like it's just the impact skin and lacks some serious depth. There's also some drum parts that just sounds... Impossible?


----------



## JoaoFX

Thank you!
I need to learn more about EQ, etc... The drums are AD, I glued some presets to create the drum track. I didn't mess with the eq of each drum piece, maybe that would help?
I'm re-mixing the track, a bit each day, so my ears don't get "tired". Hopefully by the end of the week I'll have a "stronger" demo!


----------



## theo

Can't wait to hear!


----------



## JEngelking

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Anywho, I acquired a MIJ s7420 from a member here on SSO and never posted a soundclip  so here's one:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theplatformer/mij-ibanez-s7-bkp-painkiller-test[/SC]
> 
> Using Superior 2.0 for the drums (just using stock plug-ins within the VST to tweak 'em a bit), recording into Pro Toolz 10 using my Line 6 Pod HD Pro into my MOTU 896mk3 hybrid interface.



Sounds really nice and full to me! Only thing I'd mention is the pumping issue, as was previously said. Otherwise, I really dig it, the guitars and bass blend together nicely.



jasonsansburn said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jason_sansburn/test[/SC]
> just a 0-0-0-0-0 chug tone mix test dealio I decided to do yesterday. Nothing unique, just a test



Like axxessdenied said, the overall sound of the mix does thin out a lot when the open notes come in, so I think the guitar tone could fatter/fuller there, and I think the mix might benefit from a bit more of the bass guitar as well. It could also be worth it to try how it sounds after gettting a little bit more grind and drive in the bass tone as well.



JoaoFX said:


> Well, I started writing this song 2 years ago, only recently I had the guts to finish it.
> It was on my first real attempts at mixing, eqing, I don't really know if the "structure" of the song makes sense, if the tones are alright, etc...
> I showed it to some friends, and they didn't say anything negative about my track (after all, they are friends!), so I'm looking for stuff to improve, in this track, and in my future ones.
> ("The drums need to be louder"; "Part from x to x is too boring" ; "The drums are too emphatic from x to x"; etc...)
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-o-ferreira-15/borderline-re-upload[/SC]
> 
> I always loved Post-Rock-ish stuff, (Explosions in the Sky, If these trees could talk, Caspian, Long Distance Calling, Mogwai, etc...), and tried to mix it with other genres I loved.
> 
> Well, I guess that's it, I hope you enjoy it!



Really digging the song here! Like the other guys said, the drum sound could be better, and I think some of the drums parts are a little bit "overplayed" to be honest, e.g. the amount of tripleted sixteenths on the kick towards the beginning. 

Also, the guitar and bass tones sound pretty good to my ear, but the distorted rhythm guitar sounds really muffled. I'm excited to hear the updated version of this though! The playing and composition ideas are really great here!

I've gotten something small to contribute. Finally worked out this riff the other night after having only the beginning part for the longest time, now all I need is a full song to put this in. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/neat-riff-thing[/SC]


----------



## illimmigrant

JEngelking said:


> Sounds really nice and full to me! Only thing I'd mention is the pumping issue, as was previously said. Otherwise, I really dig it, the guitars and bass blend together nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Like axxessdenied said, the overall sound of the mix does thin out a lot when the open notes come in, so I think the guitar tone could fatter/fuller there, and I think the mix might benefit from a bit more of the bass guitar as well. It could also be worth it to try how it sounds after gettting a little bit more grind and drive in the bass tone as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Really digging the song here! Like the other guys said, the drum sound could be better, and I think some of the drums parts are a little bit "overplayed" to be honest, e.g. the amount of tripleted sixteenths on the kick towards the beginning.
> 
> Also, the guitar and bass tones sound pretty good to my ear, but the distorted rhythm guitar sounds really muffled. I'm excited to hear the updated version of this though! The playing and composition ideas are really great here!
> 
> I've gotten something small to contribute. Finally worked out this riff the other night after having only the beginning part for the longest time, now all I need is a full song to put this in.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/neat-riff-thing[/SC]



That's sounding pretty cool! The guitar tone needs some cleaning up, but it sounds pretty huge.

Unlike everyone on here, my WIP is not original, but a cover I've wanted to do for a while. It's about 75% tracked and the mix is nearly there. This one is mostly for mix practice! Let me know what you think.



https://soundcloud.com/a-different-logic/metallica-cover-one-ending-mixtest

Thanks!


----------



## Stijnson

JoaoFX: Great song! But like the others mentioned, the drums need some work. They don't really gel with the rest of the mix. They sound to 'live' in comparison. But such a dense complicated mix must be quite a hassle to get done right! Goodluck!

JEngelKing: Sounds really good man. Drums could sound more 'real' if you ask me, and could use more punch. Bass can also come up a Llttle. But good sounding nonetheless! really like the intro!

illimigrant: Sounds good, like a modern version of metallica's tone 

Here is mine!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese-work-in-progress[/SC]

Nothing special and I know the drum beats need work for sure, I still need to create a drum beat for the middle riff, but I suck at programming drums (despite Misha's video). Anyway, hope its not too bad!


----------



## theo

Stijnson said:


> Here is mine!
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese-work-in-progress[/SC]
> 
> Nothing special and I know the drum beats need work for sure, I still need to create a drum beat for the middle riff, but I suck at programming drums (despite Misha's video). Anyway, hope its not too bad!



I find your bass tone is taking up a lot of space that personally I would reserve for guitars. Give it a lowpass filter and experiment with sweeping it around.


----------



## Vhyle

Ok, so here's what I've been working on.

I'm working on the debut Vhyle album, which will be instrumental 7-string groove stuff. Not djent, mind you. I've recorded a couple of ideas so far, so here you go:

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/algarothsyum_vhyle/inside-the-fire-unfinished[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/algarothsyum_vhyle/street-light-mask-unfinished[/sc]

There will be leads and bass, of course. Given that this is a WIP thread, it's obvious that they aren't done yet.

And here is another work in progress; the upcoming "Seasons in Decimation" EP from my other solo project, Algarothsyum. The progress has been phenomenal. As it stands right now, the EP is about 22 minutes. I've already got all rhythm guitars, cleans, drums and bass finished. But I posted a short clip as a tone test of sorts, and here it is:

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/algarothsyum_vhyle/tone-test[/sc]]


----------



## Stijnson

> Here is mine!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese-work-in-progress[/SC]





theo said:


> I find your bass tone is taking up a lot of space that personally I would reserve for guitars. Give it a lowpass filter and experiment with sweeping it around.




Thanks for the tip, I had barely done anything to the bass so far, and the mix Was a bit muddy in the high end. Ill repost the updated version later! Btw, anyone know how to solve the problem of losing alot of high end clarity as soon as I render my track?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Vhyle said:


> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/algarothsyum_vhyle/tone-test[/sc]]



This is going to be epic when it's finished. I can't wait for this.



Stijnson said:


> Here is mine!
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese-work-in-progress[/SC]



I think it sounds fine  Could be a little more punchy on the guitars and the cymbals are a little too loud. BUT I love the actual song. 


-------

Here's my own little thingy.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/bash-n-trash-01[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Vhyle : Epic tone. Very reminiscent of Exodus, but more modern and punchy. I look forward to hearing what you make from this! 

Stijnson: I'm going to agree that in general I'd love to hear the guitar poke it's head out more, and toss the cymbals to the back. Overall the song sounds great, and I am eager to hear where it goes. 

Captain Butterscotch: Damn. Just damn. I have nothing. Fantastic. I need more. 


Here is my recent contribution. I got mildly flamed for not responding previously and posting a follow up, but this time I'm following the rules, so here:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/04-gowhere[/SC][/QUOTE]


----------



## Stijnson

You guys really make me question my own tone and mixes sometimes, some of the stuff in here sounds far beyond things I can achieve! Anyway.

Vhyle: like the others mentioned, sounds great, really nice modern thashy sounding tone, need to hear the rest in a full mix!

CaptainButterscotch: Not much to say, sounds great and with little if anything to improve if you ask me. Only thing that stood out was that the lead guitar tone wasn't as impressive as the rest of the mix. 

Gashzilla: Original song and sound to say the least! Nice textures throughout. Rhythm guitars sound very hidden and need much more punch and presence to make the difference in textures during the song really stand out IMO. Drums need work too, they sound too programmed.

I re-did my own aswell, with some of the tips you guys gave. I changed the IRs and am now using some incredibly good IRs from Ownhammer that I bought the other day. They are very mix friendly and basically none of the IRs sound bad. Immediately opened up the guitar tone. What do you think?
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese-ownhammer-high-gain-essentials-mix[/SC]


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Thanks for the input!



Gashzilla said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/04-gowhere[/SC]



I don't even know what genre this is but it's pretty cool sounding. It's like some of the stuff I used to put on when I would dungeon crawl in Diablo 2 back in the day.  Everything sounds as it should, imo. As far as the mix, I can't give any tips because it sounds like it should for the type of music that it is. 



Stijnson said:


> I re-did my own aswell, with some of the tips you guys gave. I changed the IRs and am now using some incredibly good IRs from Ownhammer that I bought the other day. They are very mix friendly and basically none of the IRs sound bad. Immediately opened up the guitar tone. What do you think?
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese-ownhammer-high-gain-essentials-mix[/SC]



There it is! Much better. The cymbals still poke through a _tiny_ bit too much, but that is really good as it is.


----------



## Stijnson

^^ Thanks man! Actually re-recorded the guitars last night with those IRs and it sounds slightly better still. Still working on the rest of the song though so I'll put it up again when the song is closer to being finished. Still trying to create some more riffs to fit the song.


----------



## theo

Gashzilla: That's cool, the only thing that I personally would change up is the snare sample.

Stinjson: Sounding good man! same goes for the cymbals though, I'd like to hear them a little lower.


----------



## QuantumCybin

JoaoFX said:


> Well, I started writing this song 2 years ago, only recently I had the guts to finish it.
> It was on my first real attempts at mixing, eqing, I don't really know if the "structure" of the song makes sense, if the tones are alright, etc...
> I showed it to some friends, and they didn't say anything negative about my track (after all, they are friends!), so I'm looking for stuff to improve, in this track, and in my future ones.
> ("The drums need to be louder"; "Part from x to x is too boring" ; "The drums are too emphatic from x to x"; etc...)
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-o-ferreira-15/borderline-re-upload[/SC]



^^^ I like the song itself a lot! Cool riffing and layers. I do agree with the others that the mix could be better; the drums sound a little bit "washed out" to me, but hey, that's just my opinion! Good stuff!



JEngelking said:


> I've gotten something small to contribute. Finally worked out this riff the other night after having only the beginning part for the longest time, now all I need is a full song to put this in.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/neat-riff-thing[/SC]



^^^ I like it! Sounds pretty djent-like but I'm okay with that when it's done well. The guitar tone sounds a little bit thin to my ears; I would try to get it to "punch" a little more through the mix, personally. But I'm digging the riffage!




Stijnson said:


> Here is mine!
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese-work-in-progress[/SC]



^^^ I agree with the other postings about the bass. It does kind of overpower the entire low end of the mix. I would see if you could somehow make it gel a little more with the rest of the tracks!

So with all that said, here's an updated version of the song I've been working on whenever I have spare time. Let me know what you think! It's coming along I think.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/updated-work-in-progress-may-2014[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

QuantumCybin said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/updated-work-in-progress-may-2014[/SC]


^^^^ I love the feels in this one. I'm not usually a big fan of saying this, but I think it may benefit from having a bit more mid-hi in the mix. The instrument tones are great, I just think the mix may be a bit flat-ish.



ThePhilosopher said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/those-dirty-ghosties[/SC]


^^^^ I like where this may be headed. The guitar is kind of thin sounding though, and I feel like you may benefit from re-examining the drum eq as it seems to be a bit thin as well. This has the potential to be highly epic!



jasonsansburn said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jason_sansburn/test[/SC]


^^^^ Ethereal, spooky, ambient, but nice power without being overpowering. I like. My only gripe would be that the cymbals are in ones face a bit much, but I really like your tone and composition!



Asrial said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/asrial/egotist-before-vocal[/SC]


^^^^ Nice! Move the guitar up more, the drums in the back a bit more, kill the cymbals a tad...only my opinion there, but sweet!



JoaoFX said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-o-ferreira-15/borderline-re-upload[/SC]


^^^^ This is really nice. I think the drums need more dynamic added, made fuller and more present in the mix, but damn if that composition isn't RIGHT up my alley! Thank you for this!

Thank you all, too, for your contributions. I absolutely dig hearing all of these great efforts! 
------
This is one I may have posted before, in a better place than previously. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/02-the-other[/SC]


----------



## ambler3

Vhyle said:


> Ok, so here's what I've been working on.
> 
> I'm working on the debut Vhyle album, which will be instrumental 7-string groove stuff. Not djent, mind you. I've recorded a couple of ideas so far, so here you go:
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/algarothsyum_vhyle/inside-the-fire-unfinished[/sc]
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/algarothsyum_vhyle/street-light-mask-unfinished[/sc]
> 
> There will be leads and bass, of course. Given that this is a WIP thread, it's obvious that they aren't done yet.
> 
> And here is another work in progress; the upcoming "Seasons in Decimation" EP from my other solo project, Algarothsyum. The progress has been phenomenal. As it stands right now, the EP is about 22 minutes. I've already got all rhythm guitars, cleans, drums and bass finished. But I posted a short clip as a tone test of sorts, and here it is:
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/algarothsyum_vhyle/tone-test[/sc]]



Very nice stuff, very influenced by Lamb of God, to my ears, except a little less gainy and metal.


----------



## theo

Gash: I've definitely heard this one before. Experiement with some upper mid cuts in your tone. make a spike with the tightest Q you can, raise it a good 10db and sweep till you find some nasty freqs and then simply set the volume to -3db.

Solid song, would be good with vox


----------



## Saieph

theo said:


> Gash: I've definitely heard this one before. Experiement with some upper mid cuts in your tone. make a spike with the tightest Q you can, raise it a good 10db and sweep till you find some nasty freqs and then simply set the volume to -3db.
> 
> Solid song, would be good with vox


You think the guitar tone has too much in the upper mid range? Hmmmmmm. I was actually thinking it was almost lacking a bit there. I just worked on some drum production beefing up, so I think maybe I'm headed back over to guitar for a bit to work on a better tone there. Thanks for the tip!!!!! And if you have any vocals you would like to contribute, feel free, as I don't currently have anyone I know that can sing in my pocket.


----------



## prabragu

QuantumCybin said:


> So with all that said, here's an updated version of the song I've been working on whenever I have spare time. Let me know what you think! It's coming along I think.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/updated-work-in-progress-may-2014[/SC]



I really like this, the cleans are very soothing and the leads are solid. I think it could be mixed slightly better but I understand that it's still in progress, so that doesn't really matter. I'm excited to hear the final product!


https://soundcloud.com/prabhu-ragunathan/carna-asada-incarnated

Here's what I've been mixing/mastering on for the last day. The song is Carna Asada by Incarnated, I got the raw DI files to mix and reamp and what not, and I also did minor drum programming tweaks here and there. I'd love to hear some feedback on how my mix sounds! I'm using Poulin's Lecto, TSE 808, LeCab with God's cab impulses, and some native reaper eq's and compressors on the rhythm guitars, Pod Farm amps and cabs on the bass, and Steven Slate Drums. Thanks!


----------



## Saieph

prabragu said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/prabhu-ragunathan/carna-asada-incarnated[/SC]



I kind of hate you a little. And I mean that in the nicest way. 

But seriously, that is the kind of mix that inspires me. The tones are grand, everything has it's place, not too much wash, no offensive tones...swell dude, swell. Thanks for this!!!


----------



## Saieph

OK, hopefully I don't get flamed again in reputation, but I have recently revamped my drum sound and guitar tone. Let me know your thoughts:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/caterpickle-test[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Last one from me until I comment again. Thanks for any support/help/suggestions:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/caterpickle-2[/SC]


----------



## prabragu

Gashzilla said:


> I kind of hate you a little. And I mean that in the nicest way.
> 
> But seriously, that is the kind of mix that inspires me. The tones are grand, everything has it's place, not too much wash, no offensive tones...swell dude, swell. Thanks for this!!!



Thank you for the kind words, they mean a lot dude! I'm glad you liked the mix, it's a killer song too and I wish I wrote it. I checked out the stuff you posted and the playing is good. I think you should work with making your drums sound a little thicker sounding, and I think your clips are lacking a lot of bass presence, which can really improve a mix. But keep at it man and thanks for your input, and if you are interested in mixing help, feel free to message me or something!

-Prabhu


----------



## prabragu

https://soundcloud.com/prabhu-ragunathan/equilibrium-i-am-singularity-mix-1

new mix of a song called "Equillibrium" by I Am Singularity (www.facebook.com/iamsingularityband) 
Courtesy of Daybreak Studios (www.facebook.com/DaybreakStudioSwe) for the stems. 

It's a sweet song and I wish I could say I wrote it, but please check it out and let me knwo what you think!


----------



## theo

Gashzilla said:


> Last one from me until I comment again. Thanks for any support/help/suggestions:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/caterpickle-2[/SC]



This will sound cool with a bass in the mix!


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

jasonsansburn said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jason_sansburn/test[/SC]



I love the bass tone, really punchy. Contrasting with what Asrial said, I think the bass is really full in the open part. I think maybe you should try to fit the bass and guitar together a bit more, mesh their EQ's together like puzzle pieces.



Asrial said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/asrial/egotist-before-vocal[/SC]


The midrange is really balanced, I dig that alot. I think the OH's could come down some, they overpower things a bit. At least on my speakers. I'd say try beefing up that hat too, it sounds almost like it's trying to hide haha



JoaoFX said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-o-ferreira-15/borderline-re-upload[/SC]



Compared to what everyone else is saying, I think those drums are actually way quiet. They could stand to have a bit more air to them, some big reverb would tie it in well with the rest of the mix. The rhythms could also come up, or gain some presence, they're a little buried.


Here's my latest mix, an actual original thing. Basically I ripped off Car Bomb and Meshuggah this time.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/magic-mullet[/SC]

Issues I'm aware of: the trash guitar layer seems to sit on top rather than blend in, I'm having trouble getting it to mix; the rhythm tracks seem to need a little automation, to fill things in when the trash layer fades out, but I tried having them automate up after the trash goes, and took it off later; I also think the midrange seems a bit clouded, but that could just be me.


----------



## Stijnson

Gashzilla said:


> Last one from me until I comment again. Thanks for any support/help/suggestions:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/caterpickle-2[/SC]


 
Like mentioned, really needs bass, but the tone sounds good. Looking forward to see what it turns in to!



prabragu said:


> https://soundcloud.com/prabhu-ragunathan/equilibrium-i-am-singularity-mix-1
> 
> new mix of a song called "Equillibrium" by I Am Singularity (www.facebook.com/iamsingularityband)
> Courtesy of Daybreak Studios (www.facebook.com/DaybreakStudioSwe) for the stems.
> 
> It's a sweet song and I wish I could say I wrote it, but please check it out and let me knwo what you think!



Sounds great! Not much to say really, besides that the results I get when mixing other peoples DI's are generally better then my own mixes. So its hard to tell if this is all you so to speak. But nice mixing on the song, and also on the other one you posted earlier!



WildBroskiAppears said:


> Here's my latest mix, an actual original thing. Basically I ripped off Car Bomb and Meshuggah this time.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/magic-mullet[/SC]
> 
> Issues I'm aware of: the trash guitar layer seems to sit on top rather than blend in, I'm having trouble getting it to mix; the rhythm tracks seem to need a little automation, to fill things in when the trash layer fades out, but I tried having them automate up after the trash goes, and took it off later; I also think the midrange seems a bit clouded, but that could just be me.


 
Ill agree on the thrashy guitar sitting on top, but its not at all disturbing to me, so your good there. Mix sounds nice and fat, and clear aswell. When the cymbal kicks in its got slightly to much high end if you ask me though. But awesome stuff overall!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese[/SC]

Then my own, I posted this a while ago in here while it was really a WIP, I'm pretty much done with the song now though, except for some Little bits here and there. But I'd love to hear everyones opinion on it, because I know it needs improving. I always have trouble getting a clear low end. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Saieph

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese[/SC]
^^^^ Definitely an improvement as far as I can tell. I don't have any real suggestions to make...other than this: now experiment a bit...take some chances...as far as your low end, try a "give and take" approach and see how the instruments land and mix from there. Even if something doesn't work...come back to it in a day or so and see what your space looks like then. I dunno, that may be a too "spiritual" approach, but I find it helps me gain perspective on things when I feel like I've "finished" but there is some un-nameable nagging in my ear or headspace.  

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/magic-mullet[/SC]
^^^^ Brutal. Kinda shimmery, maybe a bit much in the cymbal department...no, it's not the ONLY thing I ever comment about, but I think wash utterly kills a mix no matter who is listening. Otherwise, I totally dig the composition. Keep it up...looking forward to some more! 

Here is an "outside of my comfort zone" piece I'm working on. I'm sure it's going to get bigger and more grandiose, and yes, I NEED BASS. LOL. One of these days I'll either buy one and do it myself, or find someone to collaborate with on these songs. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/hippocampapotamus-v1[/SC]


----------



## p0ke

Stijnson said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese[/SC]
> Then my own, I posted this a while ago in here while it was really a WIP, I'm pretty much done with the song now though, except for some Little bits here and there. But I'd love to hear everyones opinion on it, because I know it needs improving. I always have trouble getting a clear low end. Anyway, enjoy!



Tone's pretty good, but the playing is a bit sloppy. Sounds like increasing the tempo a notch or two could solve that.


----------



## Dalcan

Stijnson said:


> Like mentioned, really needs bass, but the tone sounds good. Looking forward to see what it turns in to!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great! Not much to say really, besides that the results I get when mixing other peoples DI's are generally better then my own mixes. So its hard to tell if this is all you so to speak. But nice mixing on the song, and also on the other one you posted earlier!
> 
> 
> 
> Ill agree on the thrashy guitar sitting on top, but its not at all disturbing to me, so your good there. Mix sounds nice and fat, and clear aswell. When the cymbal kicks in its got slightly to much high end if you ask me though. But awesome stuff overall!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese[/SC]
> 
> Then my own, I posted this a while ago in here while it was really a WIP, I'm pretty much done with the song now though, except for some Little bits here and there. But I'd love to hear everyones opinion on it, because I know it needs improving. I always have trouble getting a clear low end. Anyway, enjoy!





Sounds pretty good dude. I like the composition, but I would change the kick. That consistent double bass gets a little bland. Is there any bass? If so, bring it up!


----------



## Stijnson

itsdoodoobaby said:


> Sounds pretty good dude. I like the composition, but I would change the kick. That consistent double bass gets a little bland. Is there any bass? If so, bring it up!



Thanks man! The kick I totally agree with, but I kind of left it as is as I was having some trouble coming up with a suitable beat to mix things up with. But I'lll try harder! There is bass yeah, well un-officially anyway, Its just guitar thats octaved down. Which I know will not give the best results but it's better than having no bass IMO. Hence its also a bit lower in the mix and probably why the low-end isn't as tight as it should be.

Funny though, no one ever noticed that, in this ,or any of my other mixes.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Dalcan

Stijnson said:


> Thanks man! The kick I totally agree with, but I kind of left it as is as I was having some trouble coming up with a suitable beat to mix things up with. But I'lll try harder! There is bass yeah, well un-officially anyway, Its just guitar thats octaved down. Which I know will not give the best results but it's better than having no bass IMO. Hence its also a bit lower in the mix and probably why the low-end isn't as tight as it should be.
> 
> Funny though, no one ever noticed that, in this ,or any of my other mixes.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback!



Everyone has different ears my friend!


----------



## rectifryer

Asrial said:


> I
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/asrial/egotist-before-vocal[/SC]


Thick guitar tone, I really dig the guitar tone. The drums are punchy, but not convincing. They sound awkward at times. The backbeat of the cymbals is especially awkward IMO. Overall, the structure is there, I just don't dig the drum patterns. 


JoaoFX said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-o-ferreira-15/borderline-re-upload[/SC]



Nice cleans, but when the heavy guitars come in they sound like they are behind everything. They are mixed waaay to quiet. Sounds like actual, real drums which is sweet heh. Also, nice clean lead playing, it flows and expresses the song well. 



JEngelking said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/neat-riff-thing[/SC]



Some juicy tight mids in this mix. The drums are punchy, but the entire mix could use a bass guitar behind it. 



Captain Butterscotch said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/bash-n-trash-01[/SC]


Those are some really thick sounding, nice guitars. The samples at the beginning have a bit of a harsh attack. In some parts bass drum doesn't seem to mix with the guitars well, but that's just my taste. By itself it sounds great. The reverb over the cleans over the slow distorted part could use a little midrange eq cut. The solos are nice and juicy, clear. 


Gashzilla said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/04-gowhere[/SC]


[/QUOTE]
Like the tones at the beginning and all the samples but the mix needs some double tracked guitars. It lacks any atmosphere without panned guitars driving it. The drums are industrial sounding, but not very interesting like industrial drums tend to strive to be. 


Stijnson said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese-ownhammer-high-gain-essentials-mix[/SC]


Real nice mids, The drums don't seem to follow the guitars as tight as they could with more cymbal editting or recording. It's just constant riding of the crash. The bass guitar sounds good, but could probably use a little more attack if you are into that. 




Stijnson said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijnson/betelguese[/SC]


These guitars feel alot cleaner, airier, but I really like the mids you had before. It's a trade off I suppose. 

Please tell me what you guys think of this!


----------



## MarmaladeMad

Asrial and Captain Butterscotch, those are some nice meaty guitar tones.

Asrial, I hear some sort of fizzing throughout the song which starts off at around 43 seconds. It's not very prominent, but it's there. I doubt it's from the guitars because it's not there in the intro.

rectifryer that sounds massive! The snare seems pretty dry though. Needs that crack and maybe some reverb.

Here is the guitar solo for a song i'm working on. I wanted to record it to test out some lead tones.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/guitar-solo-demo[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/guitar-solo-demo[/SC]
^^^^^ Wow, I like the tones. Very nice...especially how everything works together around the :27 mark. It sounds very precise without losing dynamic. My ears are grateful! Look forward to hearing more! 

Here is my latest WIP. Some things to consider: This is just drums and guitar, no bass, no ambient sounds or samples, and NOT mixed yet. It was very late and all I did was get the levels matched for what was recorded. Let me know what you think so far!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/sternkarte[/SC]


----------



## theo

So much to catch up on again! I'll have a listen and reply later today.

Here's some music I'm working on at the moment. Need to redo drums from scratch I think. Really not happy with them. Same goes for Bass.


----------



## Shammas

Marmalade Mad, excellent clip, nice songwriting and melody! I think the tone sounds a little thin personally, I'd add some reverb and add some delay to the lead to fatten it up and fill out the tone.

Gashzilla, it's hard to rate with just drums and guitars, but I'm a fan of it. Can't wait to hear the finished product!

Theo, that sounds really clear and professional. I guess the drums would be the only thing worth tweaking.

My latest work in progress is a song demo for my latest project. I know the drum tone needs some work, so any tips on how to improve it is more than welcome.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-yacht-zee-demo-track[/SC]


----------



## theo

Marmalade - Guitar solo tone: Dude I can't really fault that, It's present and clear. Nice playing. Now chuck some delay on that sucker 


Gash, Those tones are solid man, I feel like everyone here is improving heaps!! Excites me

Shammas - Make some room by cutting your bass and guitars some more for the kick drum, maybe brighten the snare or limit it to bring it up in the mix. those two will glue the mix together more. Nice playing, very petrucci-esque


----------



## Shammas

theo said:


> Shammas - Make some room by cutting your bass and guitars some more for the kick drum, maybe brighten the snare or limit it to bring it up in the mix. those two will glue the mix together more. Nice playing, very petrucci-esque


I tweaked it a bit. Any thoughts?
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-yacht-zee-demo-track[/SC]


----------



## theo

They're now more audible for sure.

Another idea to work with, blend in some room reverb to your drums (ambient mic in superior). It'll bring them to life.
Slightly randomise your velocity and placement too (only a tiny bit) if you want it to sound more like a real drummer.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I've got an incoming mix so I'll be checking out everyone's stuff! 

Shammas, that track was rad man! But everything sounds really muffled on it. I'd move up your high passes on just about everything. Other than that it's pretty spectacular. The track is surprisingly cohesive for being so shreddy. I dig it!

Theo, I'd agree with what you said about your clip. The guitars sound fine, but the drums and bass aren't up to par with them.

Gashzilla, for just being guitar and drums it sounds pretty decent. As of right now the guitars sound kinda boxy to me. There's also a strange midrange focus going on, but that might be exactly what you're going for!  Really dig the part around 1:20.

MarmaladeMad that solo is sick! It gels really well with the rest of the mix, which is also great! Wouldn't change a thing man.



And here's my newest mix. https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/release
It's a riff that evokes a lot of emotion in me for some reason.


----------



## MarmaladeMad

Thank you so much for the kind words everyone! I facepalmed pretty hard when you guys pointed out that the lead was missing some delay and reverb. Can't believe i forgot to add them, thank you for pointing it out!
theo had recently brought up an idea about posting the DI files so that other people could have a shot at mixing it. I think it's a great idea, specially if someone can get a better sounding result and help out the person who posted it. So if anyone is interested, here are the stems:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8vy6va154x28z0e/AADSMxh16qouuS5hdlMK8A0Fa


----------



## philz

@Shammas - Very cool stuff, and very cool riffs! Your guitar tones are pretty solid, as well as your bass tone. I'd say your weak spot is the drums, they sound a bit too "boxed". I'd try to EQ away some low-mids+mids on the bassdrum to remove some of the whoolyness to it. Also compressing the drums to mars and back would probably help some too 

@AngstRiddenDreams - I love the raw feel of everything. It all sounds like a live-in-the-studio recoding of sorts. You're right, that riff does bring forth a lot of emotion.

Well, my song. It's not really new, but I haven't posted it anywhere yet, so I thought this would be the perfect place. This is a song a friend of mine and I made for our school assignment. Our idea was to make a stereotypical metalcore song. Haha.
Anyways, I'm fairly happy with the result, only thing I'm not so happy with is the clean vocals.
That being said, I'm going to make a new mix/master out of it really soon, with new clean vox, as part of my final exam.

https://soundcloud.com/philip-novak-1/oblig-7-ferdig-master


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Philz that is brutal! Your low end is really solid, and the vocals sound great! I'm really impressed by the mix. The song itself is really solid. It's been years since I listened to metal core type stuff but this really makes me wanna throw on some Norma Jean!


----------



## philz

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Philz that is brutal! Your low end is really solid, and the vocals sound great! I'm really impressed by the mix. The song itself is really solid. It's been years since I listened to metal core type stuff but this really makes me wanna throw on some Norma Jean!



Wow! Thanks for the kind words!  Maybe I should try to make some more metalcore, hahah!


----------



## rectifryer

philz said:


> https://soundcloud.com/philip-novak-1/oblig-7-ferdig-master


I like the KSE vibe of this song alot, so mission accomplished lol. The guitars sound kind of boxy, but that gives it the impression of being scooped. The djent boowww part in the middle was brutal, and fit the context well. The lead tone at the end was nice. 


MarmaladeMad said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8vy6va154x28z0e/AADSMxh16qouuS5hdlMK8A0Fa


This comes up as individual tracks for me, is that what you intended?


AngstRiddenDreams said:


> And here's my newest mix. https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/release
> It's a riff that evokes a lot of emotion in me for some reason.


The guitars really sound distant in this. It sounds like you are using just a room mic. The snare also sounds indirectly mic'd, while the ride is in the middle of the mix. The bass drum is thumpy in a good way, but has no attack, which could be a great thing for this style. 

I could see this mix going two ways: Either a deftones style production or a depressing Amon Amarth style song but slower. Either way is win in my book.

Here is my last mix redone:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/syphon-studio/2descension-sample-3june2014[/SC]


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

rectifryer said:


> The guitars really sound distant in this. It sounds like you are using just a room mic. The snare also sounds indirectly mic'd, while the ride is in the middle of the mix. The bass drum is thumpy in a good way, but has no attack, which could be a great thing for this style.
> 
> I could see this mix going two ways: Either a deftones style production or a depressing Amon Amarth style song but slower. Either way is win in my book.
> 
> Here is my last mix redone:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/syphon-studio/2descension-sample-3june2014[/SC]


The guitars are all done with a Pod and the drums are superior drummer. I will update it though man!


----------



## rectifryer

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> The guitars are all done with a Pod and the drums are superior drummer. I will update it though man!


I find that the more tracks I lay for the rhythm and the more I cut the highs, the more the guitars come out into the front. 10k+ really puts the guitars in the back, almost acting like a distorted reverb. JMO. I have the same problem with SD. I am not the greatest drum mixer ever lol.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

There's two guitar tracks but I think I cut my highs around 7K. Thank you man, I'll start working on it now


----------



## MarmaladeMad

rectifryer said:


> This comes up as individual tracks for me, is that what you intended?



Yup. DI rhythm guitar and lead tracks, dry bass guitar from Trilian and drums. All in wav format. Like I said, just trying out something new where other people mix your song to see if they can get different and better results.

Oh and I'll go over the new entries as soon as i get back home!


----------



## theo

Marmalade I just grabbed your DI's.

I'll try to mix them tonight.


----------



## theo

Just finished a mix. I'll upload tomorrow morning. 
I struggled with the bass tone. I usually use a split signal path and have no distortion in the subs. Felt like a fish put of water in that regard tonight. 

It is a pretty quick mix. About an hour and a half from dealing with DI tracks and reamping to master.


----------



## MarmaladeMad

theo said:


> Just finished a mix. I'll upload tomorrow morning.
> I struggled with the bass tone. I usually use a split signal path and have no distortion in the subs. Felt like a fish put of water in that regard tonight.
> 
> It is a pretty quick mix. About an hour and a half from dealing with DI tracks and reamping to master.



Awesome, can't wait to hear it!

As for the feedback on other WIP's, there isn't much i can say which the others haven't pointed out already. Everyone seems to be improving!


----------



## Saieph

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Gashzilla, for just being guitar and drums it sounds pretty decent. As of right now the guitars sound kinda boxy to me. There's also a strange midrange focus going on, but that might be exactly what you're going for!  Really dig the part around 1:20.



A couple of questions: 1. What does "boxy" mean? 2. Midrange...yeah, after years of being a "U shaped EQ" person I got into the whole "mid-range is key!" school of thought. What is something I can do to help this out?

All in all, I haven't really touched the mix on this, as the rest of the tracking is not done yet, but I notice that my guitars, while the tone is something I feel comfy with, is not very bright. Last time I tried "bright" I got a gripe about eliminating "harsh tones"...so I've nearly given up on the balancing act.

Thanks in advance for suggestions!


----------



## Stijnson

Im afraid this is how the world of recording is, just one big balancing act!


----------



## Aranglol

Just found this thread, **** me. Listened on ATH-M50's. Really great idea to guarantee feedback.

AngstRiddenDreams, guitars lack high end (presence). Kick drum is too boomy IMO. Overheads are too loud, overall the drums seem too loud and distant. Try some replacement? The lead guitar is not loud enough either. Not bad though.

Philz, sounds good. Snare could have more body for this kind of music. Overall sounds tight though. Well done.

rectifryer, interesting music. Sounds good IMO. Everything works for this kind of music. Maybe adjust the kick a bit, I feel it may have too much click for my tastes.

Okay, so now here's my mix. It's not really djent or progressive as this what arranged by me but originally the singer's overall idea. I'd call it hard rock or alternative metal. I'm just gonna copy and paste the back story behind this from my thread.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6010620/Witch with RFR 2.mp3

I'm not so sure if I am completely proud of how this turned out, mostly because I am maybe not the greatest fan of how the vocals were sung. I don't know, maybe I should have pumped him up a bit before he sang? The delivery doesn't fit. Like he has no rasp in his voice which would seem to be better here. I was kind of going for a Linkin Park kind of feel.

When comparing to other mixes in this genre, it is all right, but I know that I can improve the low end. Also, the vocals. I don't know..they seem to sit all right, but man that tone and he's pitchy at parts (yes I autotuned the vocals, line by line but it seemed to not help at some parts)

Also, I realize there is some background hiss in some of the vocals and that's because I didn't think and used the singers own cable which was an XLR to 1/4 inch cable. My audio interface produces less preamp gain when using 1/4 connection instead of XLR to XLR so I got a lot of preamp noise (due to me cranking the preamp) on some of the takes before I got the proper cable, and he didn't want to re do them.

He was happy with the final result, but meh...I don't know. I need some fresh ears to help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## theo

Pretty disappointed with my efforts on the marmalade mix haha

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/marmalade-mix-4jun14/s-qhYRY[/SC]

ORIGINAL:


MarmaladeMad said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/guitar-solo-demo[/SC]



Would have made things easier for me if I have multi out drums to play with and also a DI bass.
Struggled with drums levels a fair bit as well as getting a useable bass tone with everything being distorted.

EDIT: hahaha I must have converted the sample rate. My mix is considerably slower than yours Marmalade.


aranglol: I agree about the vox, there is a lack of feeling. Feels like he's holding back.


----------



## Shammas

@Aranglol- I like the song and overall mix, but the bass sounds a bit dominating. Almost like there's too much reverb on the bass or something. Cool music though!

@Theo- For some reason it sounds way more like A7X to me with your mix.  Not a bad thing at all!


Here's my latest demo. Prog metal/slap guitar/dance club stuff near the end.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-just-go-with-it-demo-track[/SC]


----------



## theo

Shammas that's pretty cool, nice tones and playing!


----------



## MarmaladeMad

theo said:


> Pretty disappointed with my efforts on the marmalade mix haha
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/marmalade-mix-4jun14/s-qhYRY[/SC]



Woah! That is exactly the lead tone i was looking for!  Will adding some reverb and delay get me something similar?
Oh and sorry about the troubles with the drums and distorted bass, I'll make sure I put up the midi file for drums and a cleaner bass tone next time.


----------



## theo

Don't apologise dude, was a good learning curve.
I've posted that lead patch on the fractal forums before if you're an axe fx 2 user.
Basically I just highpass my rhythm tone a bit higher than normal, ease off on the gate and up on the gain and add stereo delay and reverb in parallel to the dry tone and adjust levels.


----------



## MarmaladeMad

Awesome, thanks theo!


----------



## Shammas

I made a short spacey djenty thing-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/spacey-test-clip[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-just-go-with-it-demo-track[/SC]
^^^^ VERY nice! I love the spread of tones in this, and the composition and ESPECIALLY the bass and slapping are phenomenal, and super fun. I would listen to a whole album of your stuff day and night. Seriously. Inspiring. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/spacey-test-clip[/SC]
^^^^ Once again, very nice stuff here. The subtle growl of the guitar tones is perfect in context. I really dig the ethereal, ambient, but still edgy work you do. Keep it up, I'll buy it in a heartbeat! 

Here is my latest WIP. I have re-tracking of the clean stuff in the middle, bass to add, more instrumentation, and mixing...just wanted to get a feel from people here. I'm quite proud of how this is turning out, really!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/05-anomic-ubiquities[/SC]


----------



## MarmaladeMad

Shammas said:


> I made a short spacey djenty thing-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/spacey-test-clip[/SC]



The mix is lacking quite a bit of low end. Kick sounds nice but it needs that low end to accompany it. Also, maybe the overlaying clean could be a tad bit louder because some notes are getting lost in the guitars.


----------



## Shammas

@Gashzilla- Thanks so much! It's very humbling to hear all that.
I like the track you're working on. Reminds me of BTBAM fused with early Dream Theater.

@Marmalade- Duly noted! I made a couple changes.


----------



## LRHTMetalhead

Hi guys, this is my first time sharing something of my own here, I'm also just getting into this amazing world of recording/producing music. 

Is pretty simple deathcore-ish song, hope you like it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEAks_vNq2o


----------



## theo

Hey LRHTMetalhead,

The rules of this thread specify that you should review three previous clips before posting your own dude


----------



## LRHTMetalhead

Aw man sorry, my bad. I simply jumped to the last post.



Shammas said:


> I made a short spacey djenty thing-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/spacey-test-clip[/SC]



I'm really liking the leads in the background, I wish I knew more of production to give a better feedback, but I can say that I enjoy this clip a lot 



Shammas said:


> Here's my latest demo. Prog metal/slap guitar/dance club stuff near the end.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-just-go-with-it-demo-track[/SC]



Oh man this is great, I can see myself blasting this in my ipod.

@MarmaladeMan https://soundcloud.com/mustafa-khan-4/guitar-solo-demo

Nice chops man! I really feel like a total noob with all these great tracks, haha.


----------



## MarianasCurse

https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/spacey-test-clip
^^ I really enjoyed the ambient feel of the song, sounds similar in a way to the band Entities.

https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-just-go-with-it-demo-track
^^ Liking that Bass! Song has a lot of groove and overall mix is well balanced.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEAks_vNq2o
^^ Sounds like a good foundation for a song. Could be improved by adding some lead guitar work (sweeps,tapping, maybe some ambient stuff).

Song I wrote with my new 8 string. Quite happy with how it turned out but probably still will edit a few more things.

https://soundcloud.com/marianas-curse/mirrors


----------



## Saieph

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/marianas-curse/mirrors[/SC]
^^^^ Love the composition and the instrumentation. What all are you using on, and with this track? Just curious. I feel there could me a little bit more beef to the guitar...give it all a bit more space too, not much, but a little verb can go a long way. I REALLY dig this track though...enough that I want MOAR!!!


----------



## MarianasCurse

@Gashzilla Thanks! the bass and guitar sounds are made using Trilian at the moment and the drums are Superior Drummer. Guitars should sound a bit better when I get around to recording them properly.


----------



## Saieph

MarianasCurse said:


> @Gashzilla Thanks! the bass and guitar sounds are made using Trilian at the moment and the drums are Superior Drummer. Guitars should sound a bit better when I get around to recording them properly.



Groovy...thanks for the info!

Here's my latest experimentation. Again, no bass, and came across a tone I may really like a lot. Thrown together. Hope you all enjoy!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/durmstubble[/SC]


----------



## ThePhilosopher

rectifryer said:


> Here is my last mix redone:
> https://soundcloud.com/syphon-studio/2descension-sample-3june2014



I really liked this, I could barely make out the kick though.



Shammas said:


> Here's my latest demo. Prog metal/slap guitar/dance club stuff near the end.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-just-go-with-it-demo-track



I really like the style here, but I found it to lack low end.



MarianasCurse said:


> Song I wrote with my new 8 string. Quite happy with how it turned out but probably still will edit a few more things.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/marianas-curse/mirrors



I enjoyed listening to this, but it's hard to critique it without the instrumentation being recorded (at least the guitars) for me.

An attempt at getting everything to sit nicely with EZDrummer 2, I'm still tweaking and hoping to get some vocals in here and I need to rerecord the solo bit.

https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/document-1


----------



## QuantumCybin

Wow, lots of awesome stuff has been posted since I checked this last. I really enjoyed listening to Marmalade's and Shammas' stuff! You guys make me feel like I'm a terrible guitarist  It's always fun sharing stuff. I don't really have anything I can say negatively about the mix other than nit-picking because the music itself was so good!

Here's a song I recently just finished, there's really not much else I want to do to it. Time to move on to a new project! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/aries-full-track-free-download[/SC]


----------



## Aranglol

Listened on ATH M-50's.
@Gashzilla (your latest clip)

Yeah, this really needs bass. Definitely hard to crit without the proper low end. I feel that once you add bass though that your guitar tone may have too much low end. 

@ThePhilosopher

Snare kind of sounds odd...like there is too much ring on it. Though like you said you are still tweaking it so it probably won't sound that way. Guitars sound a bit overgained, the bass sounds out of tune or poorly intonated at parts, and there are also parts with the guitars that need editing a bit more (I can hear the noise gate cut in during a pause, which is distracting). The bass overall seems to not blend well with the guitars as well, like it sticks out which may or may not be what you are going for.

@QuantumCybin

The low end sounds a bit out of control. That's the largest thing that stuck out to me. The bass seems overbearing.

So after criticism from here and other boards, I've made a new version of my mix. Tell me what you guys think. The vocals...well yeah you know how I feel about them.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6010620/Witch%20with%20RFR%203.mp3


----------



## jasonsansburn

It seems like this thread is dying and I don't want that to happen. So, I'll go ahead and post something to get this back on the front page.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-just-go-with-it-demo-track[/SC][/QUOTE]

Really like this except for some reason I feel like the guitar tones keep changing? Idk if I'm just a goof but it feels like there are 3 different rhythm tones. Sounds very AAL'ish.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/aries-full-track-free-download[/SC][/QUOTE]
Me gusta 
This is a song I've been working on but this is the only part that has bass guitar and drums all together. It's towards the end of the song which starts with the clean break toa big ol breakdown. Hopefully if this thread is still going I can post the whole thing when I'm finished.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jason_sansburn/ex-dee[/SC]


----------



## Shammas

jasonsansburn said:


> It seems like this thread is dying and I don't want that to happen. So, I'll go ahead and post something to get this back on the front page.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-just-go-with-it-demo-track[/SC]



Really like this except for some reason I feel like the guitar tones keep changing? Idk if I'm just a goof but it feels like there are 3 different rhythm tones. Sounds very AAL'ish.

[/QUOTE]
It's the same rhythm patch from 0:17 to 0:48. Not only does the patch change there, but I'm slapping it as well to create a different sound.


----------



## Shammas

jasonsansburn said:


> This is a song I've been working on but this is the only part that has bass guitar and drums all together. It's towards the end of the song which starts with the clean break toa big ol breakdown. Hopefully if this thread is still going I can post the whole thing when I'm finished.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jason_sansburn/ex-dee[/SC]


I like this! I think the drums could be a bit quieter during the clean parts though.

I recently bought Ozone 5 and just whipped together a test clip using nothing but presets. I like it so far!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/heavy-test-clip-ozone-5-mastering-presets[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/heavy-test-clip-ozone-5-mastering-presets[/SC]
^^^^ Man, that is really pumping! Sounds quite nice for a preset alone...I don't know that much about mastering, but definitely Ozone seems to have the makings of a really great tool.

Here is a new one I just started on yesterday. Still no bass, and I need to play with the solo tone a bit more...but...
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/a-predictable-planet[/SC]


----------



## depths of europa

Shammas said:


> @Aranglol- I like the song and overall mix, but the bass sounds a bit dominating. Almost like there's too much reverb on the bass or something. Cool music though!
> 
> @Theo- For some reason it sounds way more like A7X to me with your mix.  Not a bad thing at all!
> 
> 
> Here's my latest demo. Prog metal/slap guitar/dance club stuff near the end.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-just-go-with-it-demo-track[/SC]



Too good man. I hear AAL, but that dance inspired buildup/pause was unexpected and awesome.


----------



## flyingV

@Jasonsansburn: Holy shit, dat bass sounds massive. Huge tone!
@Shammas: I love Ozone, too  The cymbals seem to be a bit harsh to my ears, just a little bit of eq would help I think.
@Gashzilla: Yah, this needs more bass. Maybe cut down the reverb on the guitars after the intro ends?

So I recently dug through my old recordings and found a project, that I want to keep working on:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaeljlange/attack-of-the-combine/s-Dpftx[/SC]
It´s just an experiment, I have never done electronic music before... 
Maybe some of you Half Life fans will dig  I used a bunch of samples of the combine radio chatter in the Background


----------



## fwd0120

flyingV said:


> So I recently dug through my old recordings and found a project, that I want to keep working on:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaeljlange/attack-of-the-combine/s-Dpftx[/SC]
> It´s just an experiment, I have never done electronic music before...
> Maybe some of you Half Life fans will dig  I used a bunch of samples of the combine radio chatter in the Background



I like this. Some elements seemed a little static. I like the square-wavish one around 1:30, but wished it would pop out a little more. Maybe some automation would help. It did get it's moment in the end of the song, though. I was also expecting a huge reverb on the snare at some point, but that may not have been your intention or fit the genre ( I'm not an electronic music expert). My soundcloud an electronic song, so feel free to check that if you know what my impression of the genre is. ymmv. I dig it.




Gashzilla said:


> Here is a new one I just started on yesterday. Still no bass, and I need to play with the solo tone a bit more...but...
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/a-predictable-planet[/SC]



Nice guitar tone. my main thing is with the drums -- I would have a little more crack to the snare. It seems a little disconnected from the kick. Maybe a little too much click on the kick. It's a fast song, but not the fastest, so I might find a way to have more sustain on the kick. That keith merrow track has some great drums, so I'd try to copy that. Nice playing, dude!

Here is mine. It is going to be sitting on a CD with mostly Satch-type stuff (even some bluesy jazzy stuff), so I know it's not totally trve. Mix crits welcomed.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/fwd0120/shreddy-salad-from-planet-bizarro-redux-mixtest-1[/SC]


----------



## Shammas

@flyingV- Excellent work! Very original sounding, and the nostalgia of the Half Life samples was nice too. 
@fwd0120- I like the feel, that classic metal vibe will always have a special place in my heart. IMO, it could use some more bass though. Seems almost nonexistent to my ears.

I've got something new I'm working on, it's a video this time. A little sloppy at parts, but it's just to get the idea across. I'm planning on saving the final version of this one for the album though.


----------



## fwd0120

Shammas said:


> @flyingV- Excellent work! Very original sounding, and the nostalgia of the Half Life samples was nice too.
> @fwd0120- I like the feel, that classic metal vibe will always have a special place in my heart. IMO, it could use some more bass though. Seems almost nonexistent to my ears.
> 
> I've got something new I'm working on, it's a video this time. A little sloppy at parts, but it's just to get the idea across. I'm planning on saving the final version of this one for the album though.




I like it a lot. I like when you introduce the bass notes. My ears go. 'ahhhhh'.
When you say mine needs bass, are you referring to the overall spectrum, or the bass guitar needs to be louder?


----------



## Shammas

fwd0120 said:


> I like it a lot. I like when you introduce the bass notes. My ears go. 'ahhhhh'.
> When you say mine needs bass, are you referring to the overall spectrum, or the bass guitar needs to be louder?


The overall spectrum. I can hear the bass guitar, there just doesn't seem to be much low end punch.
Here's my latest bit- [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/happy-day[/SC]


----------



## DouglasAdams

jasonsansburn said:


> This is a song I've been working on but this is the only part that has bass guitar and drums all together. It's towards the end of the song which starts with the clean break toa big ol breakdown. Hopefully if this thread is still going I can post the whole thing when I'm finished.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jason_sansburn/ex-dee[/SC]



Maybe it's just me, but i'd really like to hear the first part without the drums but the heavy half is phenomenal. GG



QuantumCybin said:


> Wow, lots of awesome stuff has been posted since I checked this last. I really enjoyed listening to Marmalade's and Shammas' stuff! You guys make me feel like I'm a terrible guitarist  It's always fun sharing stuff. I don't really have anything I can say negatively about the mix other than nit-picking because the music itself was so good!
> 
> Here's a song I recently just finished, there's really not much else I want to do to it. Time to move on to a new project!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/aries-full-track-free-download[/SC]



Chord progression at the end remind me how bad I am at them, fantastic choice of chords.


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero/pale-heart[/SC]

This is something i've been working on after ingesting a good deal of ISIS' Panopticon and King Crimson's Starless and Bible Black. 

I feel like the Kick Drum is maybe too big for what I'm trying to go for.
As well, as a result of not really knowing how to into Compression, The Toms do this thing where when they ring out, the 'air' for lack of a better term, hisses out likely as a result of being compressed to shit. 

Should I just back off on the compression?


----------



## theo

Sorry I've been away for so loong fellas. Lot's of critiques to do. I'll get onto it soon!
Here's my latest attempt:

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hirojoshi-hype-7-7-14/s-uZ1vQ


----------



## Shammas

theo said:


> Sorry I've been away for so loong fellas. Lot's of critiques to do. I'll get onto it soon!
> Here's my latest attempt:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hirojoshi-hype-7-7-14/s-uZ1vQ


That is one snarly bass my friend. I have a soft spot for snarly bass tracks.


----------



## Saieph

@Shammas (re: Happy Day) - Very nice, mang. I'm feeling kinda Gary Hoey on this one...upbeat, mercurial for sure...fun and mellow without being uninteresting. Stoked to hear the whole thing in a song.

@Douglas Adams (re: Pale Heart) - I love the music. Definitely suggest holding back on the compression if that's what you think is causing your enigmatic "hiss". I also agree that perhaps there is some kind of dynamic missing from the kick that would fit better in the song. Play around, see what you come up with...can't wait to hear this one all finished!

@theo (re: your latest) - I don't even have words. Gnarly, maybe...or "snarly", to borrow from Shammas...either way, great song, very nice mix cutting through. Love it!


----------



## TallestFiddle

Shammas said:


> @flyingV- Excellent work! Very original sounding, and the nostalgia of the Half Life samples was nice too.
> @fwd0120- I like the feel, that classic metal vibe will always have a special place in my heart. IMO, it could use some more bass though. Seems almost nonexistent to my ears.
> 
> I've got something new I'm working on, it's a video this time. A little sloppy at parts, but it's just to get the idea across. I'm planning on saving the final version of this one for the album though.




Cool stuff! I can hear the bass and drums kick in in my head and it sounds awesome! Lots of potential for a great song with this. It would be sick if you picked up to a more distorted section based on some of those progressions.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Wow this place got busy in my absence. Not much to say that hasn't been said already, but this:



fwd0120 said:


> Here is mine. It is going to be sitting on a CD with mostly Satch-type stuff (even some bluesy jazzy stuff), so I know it's not totally trve. Mix crits welcomed.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/fwd0120/shreddy-salad-from-planet-bizarro-redux-mixtest-1[/SC]



Is fantastic.


Here's the first mix of the intro song off my upcoming album that is now 4 years in the making. If you care to see the album art I did, go to the soundcloud page. And if anyone was wondering what the 5150 III's clean channel sounds like with the gain cranked, this is it (about 2/3 of the way through)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/last-disciple-of-the-sun-worshippers-rough[/SC]


----------



## theo

Why is my favourite thread dead? Come back to life please 

Mixing this for a friends band, Redoing bass completely over the weekend as what you hear is Midi through cubase, This is just a snippet of an 8 minute song. Only done drum edits for this section so far, Really starting to feel like an actual audio engineer when I have to work with drum audio and do sound replacement/slip edits etc.

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/the-endless-nothing-dream-1st-oct/s-rMTNZ


----------



## Stijnson

Good to see the thread being revived! This thread is one of the few ways to actually get some critiques on mixes on ss.org. Most, not so good, mixes which people post in the recording section get no comments and are therefore lost very quickly.

Mix sounds pretty good theo! Some things that stood out, was that the snare had a little to much reverb for my tastes and I think the heavy rhythm guitars sound a little 'hidden'. But hey, your mixes are much better than mine so no need to listen to me


----------



## Stijnson

Figured I'd join the revival of the thread by posting my mix cover of Bulb's Strizzwald! Its just the intro riffs basically but it was meant as a mix test therefore.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/bulb-strizzwald-full-mix-cover[/SC]


----------



## theo

I actually did pretty major mix updates over the weekend which included less verb on the snare. Redid all the bass too. I'll post an update later today.

Stinjson that's pretty neat, I'd turn your bass up a bit more though. potentially create more room for it by highpassing the guitars a little more too.


----------



## Shammas

Good stuff as always Theo!
Stijnson, I love the twangy guitar tone but I feel like the guitars could come down a little.

I recorded a cover of the Dreamland theme a while ago and just recently re-mastered it after working on my engineering skills.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/dreamland-theme-rockmetal-cover-re-master[/SC]


----------



## theo

Shammas that's really nice. I'd really like to hear this with a more grindy bass. Just personal preference though. Mix sounds nice and clean.


----------



## theo

Mix update to my last submission. 

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/the-endless-nothing-dream-4st-oct1/s-uK8ij

Bass has been resampled with trilian (before I Was using a cubase stock midi plugin)


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

Shammas said:


> @flyingV- Excellent work! Very original sounding, and the nostalgia of the Half Life samples was nice too.
> @fwd0120- I like the feel, that classic metal vibe will always have a special place in my heart. IMO, it could use some more bass though. Seems almost nonexistent to my ears.
> 
> I've got something new I'm working on, it's a video this time. A little sloppy at parts, but it's just to get the idea across. I'm planning on saving the final version of this one for the album though.




Nice chord progressions! Very relaxing. I can hear the drums in my head while listening this, and it sounds awesome. I hope you make a full song out of this.



Shammas said:


> Here's my latest bit- [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/happy-day[/SC]



Nice legato playing there!

I've had parts of this song unfinished for months, because I've been having a writers block exclusively for this song. Today I finally finished it and feel proud of it  Any criticism is welcomed.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/identity-original-song[/SC]


----------



## theo

Hey Warlus, Really like your mix. I'd just soften the kicks a little and tweak the overheads.
Everything is really clear and they're just a tad more prominent than I think is necessary. But hey, just a matter of taste. Mix sounds really nice.


----------



## Shammas

Real nice stuff there Warlus, held my interest the whole way through.


----------



## Shammas

I just got one of the only Agile Renaissance X 8 strings. It was the acoustic-electric variation, here's a clip of it running through my Pod. Possible song for a project I'm working on-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/agile-renaissance-8-x-eq-acoustic-electric-electric-sound-clip[/SC]


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

Warlus_Of_Doom said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/identity-original-song[/SC]





theo said:


> Hey Warlus, Really like your mix. I'd just soften the kicks a little and tweak the overheads.
> Everything is really clear and they're just a tad more prominent than I think is necessary. But hey, just a matter of taste. Mix sounds really nice.





Shammas said:


> Real nice stuff there Warlus, held my interest the whole way through.



Thanks guys! 
Theo I appreciate your critiques. Looking backwards, I should've held back the kicks compression a little. Also, I think the rhythm guitars are are perhaps a tiny bit too bright. Could you clarify what you precisely mean by "tweaking the overheads"? That is something that really interests me, because I've always found it hard getting the overheads EQ:d properly in EZdrummer (1), because something is always too loud, usually the hi-hat. Thanks again.


----------



## Stijnson

Can you not route EZ Drummer to have seperate channels for the overheads and the cymbals? I upgraded to EZ drummer 2 (which btw is a nice upgrade if you have ez drummer 1!) in which you can do this, but I thought you could aswell in nr1.

And yeah, your mix sounds awesome dude, you got that drum sound out of Ez drummer?! Good song too!


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

Thanks Stijnson 
In EZdrummer 1 you don't have separate channels for cymbals. I have been considering upgrading to EZ2, but I think it's better to upgrade straight to Superior Drummer. 

Theo, I took your advise into consideration and made some additional adjustments to the mix: 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/identity-improved-mix[/SC]

I made small tweaks to pretty much all tracks, but overall I think the mix is now less bright and sounds more full.


----------



## Shammas

Nice work again! That sounds pretty great for EZDrummer.

I'm working on a cover of "Go Into The Water" by Dethklok. It doesn't have any vocals yet, but here's a rough mix/master-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/go-into-the-water-pre-vocals/s-IYQi6[/SC]


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Walrus of Doom, I really like your track! Groovy as all hell. Though the guitars are a little sharp in my opinion. I'd lower the 3-5k range a db or two.
Theo, those water samples at the beginning of your track are trippy.  Your bass is solid as .... too, damn. 

https://soundcloud.com/user8576358/release-master-10-07-14

Here's my personal favorite mix of mine, please check it out!


----------



## theo

AngstRiddenDreams your drums sound great!
Something about the mix makes me feel like I'm listening to a live recording. Lots of ambience


----------



## Shammas

Good stuff Angst. Like Theo said, very ambient drums, and I like the guitar tone.

I've really been working hard and working closely with a friend on improving my mastering. It's not ideal yet, but here's a step in the right direction-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-ghost-charge-demo-track[/SC]


----------



## theo

Shammas that sounds really cool! Love it.
This is the clip that I found most useful for mastering.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iXwLqVLpj8&list=PLQLYBu1anW5IO8K7AS9zcBeFxB_0BRCEL&index=3



New WIP again... Feedback would be lovely, please be harsh
https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/swage-23-10-14/s-UdLzK


----------



## hypotc

Sounds wild, pretty chaotic as well. I'm a sucker for lowend in the kick though, so I would appreciate more of that.


I'm working on something weird at the moment. Trying some electronic music. Think "space/night/isolated".

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/hypotc/old-self-wip-2[/SC]


----------



## Kullerbytta

Warlus_Of_Doom said:


> I made small tweaks to pretty much all tracks, but overall I think the mix is now less bright and sounds more full.



Sounds really good! And I especially liked that minor-transition all of a sudden near halfway through  




Shammas said:


> I've really been working hard and working closely with a friend on improving my mastering. It's not ideal yet, but here's a step in the right direction-



That's some groovey chops, man! Usually I don't care much for most music that's tuned to lower than drop A/A standard but that riff made me  furiously 



jasonsansburn said:


> It seems like this thread is dying and I don't want that to happen. So, I'll go ahead and post something to get this back on the front page.



That first song was really moody! I'm not sure if I'm getting that word right in the context... But to me it was conveying a very specific emotion I can't put to words... Sounded really cool! (Y) 


I'm not sure how I feel the different segments of my WIP blend together in the big picture. 
It's meant to be like... A 'cinematic' musical representation of a dream I had and the emotional state I was in upon waking up. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gnudrun/when-isaac-smiles-have-you-not-seen[/SC]
I think my rhythm tone is improving at the very least!


----------



## Shammas

hypotc- Nice work! Reminds of something Mr. Hahn would have written for Linkin Park around the hybrid theory/meteora era.

Here's a segment of a song I've been working on for a possible solo album-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/mixtone-test-11114[/SC]


----------



## theo

Kullerbytta: Really enjoying this. Keep it up. Last riff was a little out of nowhere, I'd use another element to welcome it in to the mix. Drums maybe.

Shammas: nice, really bouncey fun sounding mix. I Dig


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Kullerbytta- I would like to hear more of the distorted guitar toward the end. Even repeating the riff once in my opinion could make the ending feel less out of place.

Shammas- I like where you're going but it got a little repetitive for me, I would play around with the riffs a little and introduce some variation to break it up.

My work as usual (and out of keeping with the rest of this thread) contains vocals. These are the best mixes I've gotten so far on these two songs.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/from-the-sand[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/stay-breathing-revised[/SC]


----------



## Shammas

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Kullerbytta- I would like to hear more of the distorted guitar toward the end. Even repeating the riff once in my opinion could make the ending feel less out of place.
> 
> Shammas- I like where you're going but it got a little repetitive for me, I would play around with the riffs a little and introduce some variation to break it up.
> 
> My work as usual (and out of keeping with the rest of this thread) contains vocals. These are the best mixes I've gotten so far on these two songs.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/from-the-sand[/SC]
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/stay-breathing-revised[/SC]


Thanks for the feedback! That clip is part of a longer song and is the only part where those riffs come up, so hopefully it sounds more refreshing in context.

I like your mixes, the only thing I would change personally is to add a bit of reverb or something to the electric guitars. Everything else sounds pretty "roomy" to me and they feel a little dry.


----------



## theo

New track I'm working on, Right now the bass is a bit messy. It's just a placeholder take.
Still needs Vox and orchestration added. Otherwise all content is present.
https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/scion-4-nov/s-far3Q


----------



## rohan daniel

theo said:


> New track I'm working on, Right now the bass is a bit messy. It's just a placeholder take.
> Still needs Vox and orchestration added. Otherwise all content is present.
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/scion-4-nov/s-far3Q



them blasts. strong bass. strong picking. nice


----------



## rohan daniel

Warlus_Of_Doom said:


> Thanks Stijnson
> In EZdrummer 1 you don't have separate channels for cymbals. I have been considering upgrading to EZ2, but I think it's better to upgrade straight to Superior Drummer.
> 
> Theo, I took your advise into consideration and made some additional adjustments to the mix:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/identity-improved-mix[/SC]
> 
> I made small tweaks to pretty much all tracks, but overall I think the mix is now less bright and sounds more full.



YES you are right. well balanced.


----------



## rohan daniel

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/yeh-karke-dikhao[/SC]

ANY FEEDBACK WOULD DO.

Guitar - Esp - sc-207
Pick ups - EMG 707
Bass - Fernandes 5 string (i don't know what the model it is)
Amps - uber + engl 
Cabs - 4x12 xxL
Drums - toontrack metal machine
Backing tracks - fabfilterpro + NI massive


----------



## axxessdenied

theo said:


> New track I'm working on, Right now the bass is a bit messy. It's just a placeholder take.
> Still needs Vox and orchestration added. Otherwise all content is present.
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/scion-4-nov/s-far3Q



Damn this is gonna sound SICK with that bass cleaned up!!!!


----------



## theo

Rohan that's a pretty tight mix. I feel like it could sound bigger with some more bass in there though.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Theo that sh1t is solid as always! The guitar tone sits perfectly in there. I really wanna hear more snare in the mix though.

Rohan, I think the bass could use a lot more fullness. Other than that it sounds really good!


----------



## DrewsifStalin

nice grooves rohan!
bring up the bass frequencies in the bass guitar and the kick!

Here's a new thing I very likely won't be releasing for a long while
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4188409/Songs/WIP/ProtoneDemoMaybeApr30.mp3

ignore the mix, i'll remix them when the time comes.


----------



## theo

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Theo that sh1t is solid as always! The guitar tone sits perfectly in there. I really wanna hear more snare in the mix though.
> 
> Rohan, I think the bass could use a lot more fullness. Other than that it sounds really good!




I agree, referenced on my car this morning, have to tidy up the bass to allow the drums through more, I also want to take some highs out of the kicks, they're a bit spiky. 

Happy to share the axe fx 2 present if anyone wants it.


----------



## rohan daniel

DrewsifStalin said:


> nice grooves rohan!
> bring up the bass frequencies in the bass guitar and the kick!
> 
> Here's a new thing I very likely won't be releasing for a long while
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4188409/Songs/WIP/ProtoneDemoMaybeApr30.mp3
> 
> ignore the mix, i'll remix them when the time comes.



hey thanx drew. your songwriting sounds good enough.


----------



## rohan daniel

theo said:


> Rohan that's a pretty tight mix. I feel like it could sound bigger with some more bass in there though.



AGREED.


----------



## rohan daniel

Rohan said:


> WILL DO SO.


----------



## DamienE7

I am pretty inexperienced with mixing, trying to learn all i can, and am listening to these through laptop speakers so im not getting a real good reference either... but ill comment where i can 



Here's my latest demo. Prog metal/slap guitar/dance club stuff near the end.
[SC said:


> https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-just-go-with-it-demo-track[/SC]



I was completely wowed by your playing... that was a joy to listen to... from where i am sitting i couldnt really fault you on much at all.



I recently bought Ozone 5 and just whipped together a test clip using nothing but presets. I like it so far!
[SC said:


> https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/heavy-test-clip-ozone-5-mastering-presets[/SC]



This sounds HUGE, got me banginging my little noggin' all over the joint... cymbals seem a little overpowering to me... but this tune just got me so amped and i am supposed to be sleeping for nightshift!!



I've had parts of this song unfinished for months said:


> https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/identity-original-song[/SC]



Loving the song, something about the snare doesnt sit right to me... but i guess that could be a lot of things not limited to what i am listening to it through.


Now i suppose it is my turn! a song i whipped up while i was home last week... testing out my new Banshee 8  all tips and pointers welcome.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/banshee[/SC]


----------



## Shammas

DamienE7 said:


> This sounds HUGE, got me banginging my little noggin' all over the joint... cymbals seem a little overpowering to me... but this tune just got me so amped and i am supposed to be sleeping for nightshift!!


Funny that you mention that clip now. I just spent all day turning it into a full song and I'm very pleased with the result.
Also, your clip sounds pretty solid, the only thing I'd change about the mix is giving it a bit more high frequencies. It sounds like the 8khz and above range is rolled off too much to me.


----------



## DamienE7

Shammas said:


> Funny that you mention that clip now. I just spent all day turning it into a full song and I'm very pleased with the result.
> Also, your clip sounds pretty solid, the only thing I'd change about the mix is giving it a bit more high frequencies. It sounds like the 8khz and above range is rolled off too much to me.



Thanks for the advice man... Ill have a play with it tomorrow and see what i can come up with


----------



## Shammas

I've got something brand new here. I've been hard at work on my production skills and my source tones. I've been wanting to do a solo album for as long as I can remember, and I've decided to make it an instrumental concept album. I just wrapped up the second complete demo, and it's the first (and probably only until the album is finished) I'm going to share. Hope you guys enjoy it! Let me know what needs fixing.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/dr-yap-re-master-loud[/SC]


----------



## theo

Shammas I think your bass guitar needs to be controlled a bit more. Maybe a limiter on it? Otherwise really cool mix


----------



## Shammas

theo said:


> Shammas I think your bass guitar needs to be controlled a bit more. Maybe a limiter on it? Otherwise really cool mix


Thanks! Yeah I think I need to tweak my source tone. Do you think it sounds too loud or just out of place in the mix?


----------



## theo

Personally I like my bass to be quite loud. I just think it needs some refinement, It's a bit invasive in regards to dominant frequencies of other instruments, If that makes sense.

Some careful EQ cuts are where I'd start.


----------



## axxessdenied

Great start shammas.
The low end on your mix needs to be cleaned up though. 
Like theo said, the guitars are fighting for space in the frequency spectrum with other elements in the song and causes everything to lose definition.


----------



## axxessdenied

Been a while since I posted anything. 

Swapped a lot of gear around so now I don't have a way of recording direct. 

Here's my first attempt at dual tracking with an sm57.
It's just a cover over the original mp3. But Im pretty happy with how the tone recorded. Just some compression and eq out some of the mids from the sm57. 

[sc]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/bloodbath-eaten-5153-min-sm57[/sc]

[SC][/SC]


----------



## theo

Love me some bloodbath!

Sounding good Nick, That 5153 sounds absolutely EVIL


----------



## Dayviewer

Starting a new band with a drummer and recorded 2 samples of tracks we're working. Will be attached to an advertisement we'll be putting out to look for additional members.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/dayviewer/new-band-2-track-samples[/sc]

We wanna make something 'accessible' yet with some musical awesomeness in there, what d'ya think?
Guitars & bass done with JamUp, drums w/ Ezdrummer 2 (mostly Metal Machine as kit) and mastered w/ Ozone 5 in Reaper.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Kullerbytta- I would like to hear more of the distorted guitar toward the end. Even repeating the riff once in my opinion could make the ending feel less out of place.
> 
> Shammas- I like where you're going but it got a little repetitive for me, I would play around with the riffs a little and introduce some variation to break it up.
> 
> My work as usual (and out of keeping with the rest of this thread) contains vocals. These are the best mixes I've gotten so far on these two songs.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/from-the-sand[/SC]
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/stay-breathing-revised[/SC]



Cool songs, I think the acoustic part with the singing is the best part, I think that part is done really well. The distorted guitars aren't mixed in very well though. In the first song they're way too quiet. If you're going to mix in distorted guitars you should try taking out the acoustic and getting a good mix of distorted guitars first. Then if you get that to sound good maybe try adding in the acoustic for a little extra flare. All in all, good songs, just work on mixing the distorted guitars in better, you want to have a good balance of volumes.



Kullerbytta said:


> I'm not sure how I feel the different segments of my WIP blend together in the big picture.
> It's meant to be like... A 'cinematic' musical representation of a dream I had and the emotional state I was in upon waking up.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/gnudrun/when-isaac-smiles-have-you-not-seen[/SC]
> I think my rhythm tone is improving at the very least!



I think this is great! Very good development, it all flows really nicely. I think the distorted guitars at the end are cool too, but they just end too abruptly. I would go into a whole song based on guitars at that point, and use the stuff before it kind of as an intro.



rohan daniel said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/yeh-karke-dikhao[/SC]
> 
> ANY FEEDBACK WOULD DO.



This is pretty sick, definitely raise the bass like everyone said, but I'd also raise up the drums, the snare especially is a bit weak in the mix. Really cool though, I loved the vibe leading up to the guitar part, that was perfect.




Heres my newest recording WIP. Its pretty much unmixed except for balancing levels and limiting the whole track so its loud. Its got a synth for bass right now, I'm waiting until I record the bass to start really mixing it. But let me know if you have any ideas for it right now, I'm sure it will help once I go to mix it.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-13-master[/SC]


----------



## theo

Tallest it's a bit hard to give much feedback till you've mixed it etc.
Sounding good so far. Love the synth bass outro actually. Reminds me of classic old DOS games!


----------



## TallestFiddle

theo said:


> Tallest it's a bit hard to give much feedback till you've mixed it etc.
> Sounding good so far. Love the synth bass outro actually. Reminds me of classic old DOS games!



Ya I probably shouldn't even put it up at this point but I was bored lol


----------



## xfilth

Edit: I'll edit this out until I find the time to critique some of you guys stuff


----------



## theo

Hi xfilth, Rules of this thread are that you post 3 critiques before you post up your own stuff


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Kullerbytta said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/gnudrun/when-isaac-smiles-have-you-not-seen[/SC]
> I think my rhythm tone is improving at the very least!



Dig this. Only fault I find with it is the drums don't sit right with me.. Especially the kick (I think it's the kick.) I don't know why but it sounds off, I think it might be too muffled. Also dig the distorted tone but they cut out kinda weird to me. 





Shammas said:


> I've got something brand new here. I've been hard at work on my production skills and my source tones. I've been wanting to do a solo album for as long as I can remember, and I've decided to make it an instrumental concept album. I just wrapped up the second complete demo, and it's the first (and probably only until the album is finished) I'm going to share. Hope you guys enjoy it! Let me know what needs fixing.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/dr-yap-re-master-loud[/SC]



I think the bass could be taken down a bit and the guitars could be a bit brighter/more present (for my taste)



TallestFiddle said:


> Heres my newest recording WIP. Its pretty much unmixed except for balancing levels and limiting the whole track so its loud. Its got a synth for bass right now, I'm waiting until I record the bass to start really mixing it. But let me know if you have any ideas for it right now, I'm sure it will help once I go to mix it.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareias/june-13-master[/SC]



What's going on there in the intro? Think the guitars could be a bit louder but that's also just preference. Digging that outro! The one thing I think is weird to me is at 0:26 where the rhythm really gets drowned out a bit too much in my opinion.


Working on getting a decent recording tone out of my amp/cab setup (boo, isolation cabs  )
This is today's effort compared to yesterdays. Mostly listen to the tone, not my shitty playing. Once I settle on a tone I'll be rerecording ALL of this. Any tips at all on getting a clearer, nicer, less flabby, more polished tone will help. I'd also like to retain brightness even though I'm high/low passing the guitars. The solo was really just to set up a bit of Reverb/Delay/Compression and was really a monumental fail that I kept just to see how loud it gets. I'm still fighting myself to get the solo right.

*Wednesday's effort*
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/tornado-amp-v-vst-comparison[/sc]

* Today's (way better but still meh) effort. First 4 minutes is in mix, next four is the same thing but without guitars. *
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/tos-tone-test-11-21-2014[/sc]

Either way, I know it's not that great and I'll be working on it for a while but I'm still proud of myself since I'm progressing and I'm proud of how much better it sounds than all my previous efforts!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

bump... anyone? Really looking for any and all help.


----------



## theo

Sounds fine to me, I'd probably smooth that upper mid peak you've got there with eq a bit.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/tornado-nov26[/sc]

Getting even closer. Didn't trim out the noise on the third verse or the rhythm guitar in the intro/middle and I gotta redo that outro but I'm one step closer. Rerecorded, different amp settings, compressor on both rhythms, and a small delay on the rhythm (the one that does the intro and some other parts, I think the left). Also lowered the UX1s mic gain.


----------



## DamienE7

axxessdenied said:


> Been a while since I posted anything.
> 
> Swapped a lot of gear around so now I don't have a way of recording direct.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at dual tracking with an sm57.
> It's just a cover over the original mp3. But Im pretty happy with how the tone recorded. Just some compression and eq out some of the mids from the sm57.
> 
> [sc]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/bloodbath-eaten-5153-min-sm57[/sc]
> 
> [SC][/SC]



Ahhh man! bloodbath!! I used to listen to this song religiously!! Sounds good too 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/paint-it-black[/SC]

I just got bought superior drummer, although I only have 2 kits at the moment in partial download i thought i would test it out to see what it can do, So i knocked up a cover of Paint it Black 

also cubase took my maximizer off me and a few other knick knacks so i sorta got the shits and didnt do a lot to it at all... played around with another limiter and thats about all.


----------



## Chi

Righty, let's see...



axxessdenied said:


> Been a while since I posted anything.
> 
> Swapped a lot of gear around so now I don't have a way of recording direct.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at dual tracking with an sm57.
> It's just a cover over the original mp3. But Im pretty happy with how the tone recorded. Just some compression and eq out some of the mids from the sm57.
> 
> [sc]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/bloodbath-eaten-5153-min-sm57[/sc]
> 
> [SC][/SC]



Really liking that guitar tone man, nice and raw with plenty of beef. That's a keeper. Though, they drown the rest of the mix quite a bit. Especially the drums are struggling to punch through that meat. Bring down the guitars a little and give the drums more punch. Vox could also use a little raise on the volume.



Dayviewer said:


> Starting a new band with a drummer and recorded 2 samples of tracks we're working. Will be attached to an advertisement we'll be putting out to look for additional members.
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/dayviewer/new-band-2-track-samples[/sc]
> 
> We wanna make something 'accessible' yet with some musical awesomeness in there, what d'ya think?
> Guitars & bass done with JamUp, drums w/ Ezdrummer 2 (mostly Metal Machine as kit) and mastered w/ Ozone 5 in Reaper.



Your mix has a nice balance and the levels are really good. Composition is really catchy as well, it's something else! 

Though, it really lacks quite a bit of punch, which if added, would make this really awesome.



DamienE7 said:


> Ahhh man! bloodbath!! I used to listen to this song religiously!! Sounds good too
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/paint-it-black[/SC]
> 
> I just got bought superior drummer, although I only have 2 kits at the moment in partial download i thought i would test it out to see what it can do, So i knocked up a cover of Paint it Black
> 
> also cubase took my maximizer off me and a few other knick knacks so i sorta got the shits and didnt do a lot to it at all... played around with another limiter and thats about all.



First of all, nice song choice. Haven't heard that song in a while. The drums are too unprocessed sounding, which is usually the deal with Superior Drummer kits unless you dial in a preset or two. Use the presets as a foundation and suit them to your needs. Those presets are mostly mix-ready and processed to a degree that makes them usable, just the raw kit isn't suitable for mixes I'm afraid.

The next point would be your guitars. What are you using for the tone? It's a little thin sounding and doesn't quite glue yet. It's important to work out some sort of foundation, whether it's your drums or guitars. I mostly try to get a good tone on the guitars, match that with a beefy bass and then adjust the drums to glue things together. Don't be afraid to play with plugins and use the presets, it can really give you a great starting point.


Now I'd like to post my most recent song I'm working on, which will be part of my upcoming nu metal thing titled "Roots". 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chiatphil/catharsis-chi-wip-teaser[/SC]

I've acquired a Pod HD a while ago and this is the first song I've used it for. It's still a WIP, so I'll add a few synths and melodies along with other details. As you might notice, I'm going for a really nasty, beefy tone with the guitars, as well as bringing the bass guitar up a little (which is actually just my pitch shifted guitar, but pshh!). The recent trend in prog-metal really focuses more on the uber-tightness instead of thickness, which I don't really understand. I like some low end, if you catch my cold.

Drums are SD2 with the Metal Foundry basically. I've put a lot of effort into making this kit sound the way it does. I started from the ground up with some random "djent" preset from someone I don't even remember. I was gullible back then, but I shaped the preset to my needs and improved all aspects of it.

Let me hear what you think!


----------



## DamienE7

Niiice tune brother!! im generally not affraid to use the plugins and what not, but im guessing an update took the ones i usually use away from me.. i plan on working it a bit more once i have that drama sorted, same deal with drums... i ordered superior a couple days ago and wont have any more than the stock kit and stock metal foundry kit until it arrives in the mail... at which time i will be updating my mixes and all that good stuff... still working on my tone a bit.

I do really like your drum preset... makes the wait for my toontrack parcel even more unbearable haha!


----------



## theo

That sounds pretty neat Chi. Everything fits together really well.

The only thing I'd personally do a little differently is have the overheads slightly less prominent.


----------



## Chi

theo said:


> That sounds pretty neat Chi. Everything fits together really well.
> 
> The only thing I'd personally do a little differently is have the overheads slightly less prominent.



Yeah, I feel that way myself now that I've listened to it a few times. Will fix that when I continue working on the song again.


----------



## Shammas

Nice cover Damien! I personally don't like that snare at all though, sounds like someone knocking on a door to me.

Chi- That sounds massive! Nice work!

Here's my latest-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/agile-septor-727-test[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

Shammas said:


> Nice cover Damien! I personally don't like that snare at all though, sounds like someone knocking on a door to me.
> 
> Chi- That sounds massive! Nice work!
> 
> Here's my latest-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/agile-septor-727-test[/SC]




Thanks man... I hate the snare too... ill be re working the drums once the superior drummer box turns up, till then i have only 2 kits and that was the better of the 2... Killer tune too, really digging the tone you got there.


----------



## JEngelking

Chi said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/chiatphil/catharsis-chi-wip-teaser[/SC]
> 
> I've acquired a Pod HD a while ago and this is the first song I've used it for. It's still a WIP, so I'll add a few synths and melodies along with other details. As you might notice, I'm going for a really nasty, beefy tone with the guitars, as well as bringing the bass guitar up a little (which is actually just my pitch shifted guitar, but pshh!). The recent trend in prog-metal really focuses more on the uber-tightness instead of thickness, which I don't really understand. I like some low end, if you catch my cold.
> 
> Drums are SD2 with the Metal Foundry basically. I've put a lot of effort into making this kit sound the way it does. I started from the ground up with some random "djent" preset from someone I don't even remember. I was gullible back then, but I shaped the preset to my needs and improved all aspects of it.
> 
> Let me hear what you think!



That sounds siiiick. As others have said, guitar tone sounds great! Everything's really nice and full, awesome work.



Shammas said:


> Nice cover Damien! I personally don't like that snare at all though, sounds like someone knocking on a door to me.
> 
> Chi- That sounds massive! Nice work!
> 
> Here's my latest-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/agile-septor-727-test[/SC]



I dig it. Drums sounds good to me. My main criticism would be that the guitar tone sounds a little muffled IMO.



Here's the track I most recently finished writing. With the guitar tone I was going for something fuzzy sounding, along the lines of Red Fang and older Mastodon to an extent. As with almost all my WIPs, there's no bass on this one (I really need to buy one of those...). I also need to tweak drum velocities more, as not a lot of adjustment was done and the song started out being written in TuxGuitar.

Let me know what you guys think of the songwriting (mainly) and anything else you've got. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/stone-chicken-wip[/SC]


----------



## Deepcut

I Have this song here which I made it's a bit weird sounding that's the whole point really but some CC on the mix would be great, to me sounds like maybe a little too dynamic down low but I don't know.

Edit: Have no idea if I linked the song properly?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jamie-denham-2/my-inability-rm/s-dW2fW[/SC]


----------



## Shammas

JEngel- I like the song, pretty catchy. Sounds like a couple of riffs could be tightened up a little. It really gives me that 90s prog rock vibe (Tool, Mastodon) Can't wait to hear it with bass!

I've got another clip today-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/new-black-pasture-demo[/SC]


----------



## JEngelking

Shammas said:


> JEngel- I like the song, pretty catchy. Sounds like a couple of riffs could be tightened up a little. It really gives me that 90s prog rock vibe (Tool, Mastodon) Can't wait to hear it with bass!
> 
> I've got another clip today-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/new-black-pasture-demo[/SC]



Thanks dude! Yeah that chorus part has some hybrid picked string shipping that definitely could be cleaned up, I got tired of tracking so I went with the cleanest takes I had haha.

Gonna listen to your clip later and edit this comment with some feedback.


----------



## DamienE7

Shammas said:


> JEngel- I like the song, pretty catchy. Sounds like a couple of riffs could be tightened up a little. It really gives me that 90s prog rock vibe (Tool, Mastodon) Can't wait to hear it with bass!
> 
> I've got another clip today-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/new-black-pasture-demo[/SC]



I love the bass in this track! i wasn't really feeling the guitar tone at first but its grown on me after a couple of listens



JEngelking said:


> That sounds siiiick. As others have said, guitar tone sounds great! Everything's really nice and full, awesome work.
> 
> 
> 
> I dig it. Drums sounds good to me. My main criticism would be that the guitar tone sounds a little muffled IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the track I most recently finished writing. With the guitar tone I was going for something fuzzy sounding, along the lines of Red Fang and older Mastodon to an extent. As with almost all my WIPs, there's no bass on this one (I really need to buy one of those...). I also need to tweak drum velocities more, as not a lot of adjustment was done and the song started out being written in TuxGuitar.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think of the songwriting (mainly) and anything else you've got.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/stone-chicken-wip[/SC]




Dude, I love this track... its got an awesome groove too it... +1 for wanting to hear it with bass!! haha


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/thrown-to-the-wolves/SC]

I got a new computer, old one kept crashing every 5-30 mins which was frustrating as hell... and upgraded to cubase pro 8 from elements 7... big difference as far as i am concerned


----------



## DamienE7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/thrown-to-the-wolves[/SC]
link didn't work on previous post i guess...


----------



## JEngelking

DamienE7 said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/thrown-to-the-wolves[/SC]
> 
> I got a new computer, old one kept crashing every 5-30 mins which was frustrating as hell... and upgraded to cubase pro 8 from elements 7... big difference as far as i am concerned



I'm digging the structure of the song here... Guitar tone could be better IMO, but definitely a good start!



Shammas said:


> I've got another clip today-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/new-black-pasture-demo[/SC]



This definitely had me banging my head a little... Really nice groove here. All the instruments blend together nicely and there's nothing really glaring as far as the production goes. It's probably just a matter of taste, but I think the snare could sound fatter. I'm excited to hear this as a full song!


----------



## DamienE7

JEngelking said:


> I'm digging the structure of the song here... Guitar tone could be better IMO, but definitely a good start!
> 
> 
> thanks man! I've had a lot of dramas with tone over the last year or 2... so i finally did a bit more research.. Im pretty happy with this tone... but its forever getting tweaked too and this is only the first iteration of it... I agree wholeheartedly that it is a good start!!


----------



## Deception

Shammas said:


> I've got another clip today-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/new-black-pasture-demo[/SC]



I really like this! Awesome riff.

I've been working on this over the past couple of days - I'd love to get some feedback on it, mainly for the songwriting, but stuff about production would be cool too. I don't have access to a bass at the moment, so it's just a VST bass for now

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/exmersionmusic/eventuality[/SC]

Thanks


----------



## DamienE7

Deception said:


> I really like this! Awesome riff.
> 
> I've been working on this over the past couple of days - I'd love to get some feedback on it, mainly for the songwriting, but stuff about production would be cool too. I don't have access to a bass at the moment, so it's just a VST bass for now
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/exmersionmusic/eventuality[/SC]
> 
> Thanks



I like it... it flows nice enough, I can't quite put my finger on it though... maybe the riffs go too long or something... probably work a lot better with lyrics... the tone reminds me of old lost prophets for some reason.


----------



## Shammas

Damien- That's a pretty sweet song man, you've got some serious chops from the sound of it. To improve on it, I'd say the drums could use more punch and the guitar tone could use less mids, it's starting to take on that "cell phone" sound. Also, I'd make the bass more present. But that's a freaking kick ass song if you can get a professional quality mix and master for it.

Deception- That song has a cool structure. I really like how it flows and doesn't really fit one metal "niche" for more than a riff or two at a time.

Here's my latest, I've been busy working on my production skills and I've been writing super simple metal riffs as practice.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/mixtest-121414[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

Shammas said:


> Damien- That's a pretty sweet song man, you've got some serious chops from the sound of it. To improve on it, I'd say the drums could use more punch and the guitar tone could use less mids, it's starting to take on that "cell phone" sound. Also, I'd make the bass more present. But that's a freaking kick ass song if you can get a professional quality mix and master for it.
> 
> Deception- That song has a cool structure. I really like how it flows and doesn't really fit one metal "niche" for more than a riff or two at a time.
> 
> Here's my latest, I've been busy working on my production skills and I've been writing super simple metal riffs as practice.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/mixtest-121414[/SC]




Thanks for the kind words man! I've since done work on the mix to pull the bass up... it has a bass part in the slow section that really didn't come through at all on this mix, sounds overpowering in my headset and home stereo but on the car stereo etc it mixes better... kinda hard work getting the balance right... I'm going to adjust the tone and re record one of my other songs this week at home and see how that goes... still working out the balance with the drums also you guys get heaps out of them... i think i still have the guitarist mentality of the guitars have to be loud as hell haha... hopefully i get my toontrack package this week too!!

also I don't know if its just my laptop speakers but your tone doesn't seem to have a lot of clarity... can be hard to tell whats going on.


----------



## Deception

Thanks both for the feedback. I would definitely like this track to have vocals, unfortunately have to find a vocalist first 



DamienE7 said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/thrown-to-the-wolves[/SC]
> link didn't work on previous post i guess...



Some really cool riffs in this song, I like it a lot 



Shammas said:


> Here's my latest, I've been busy working on my production skills and I've been writing super simple metal riffs as practice.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/mixtest-121414[/SC]



Really like the overall drum sound, the kick and snare in particular, and how the instruments fit together well


----------



## afouch1

[SC][/SC]


JEngelking said:


> That sounds siiiick. As others have said, guitar tone sounds great! Everything's really nice and full, awesome work.
> 
> 
> 
> I dig it. Drums sounds good to me. My main criticism would be that the guitar tone sounds a little muffled IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the track I most recently finished writing. With the guitar tone I was going for something fuzzy sounding, along the lines of Red Fang and older Mastodon to an extent. As with almost all my WIPs, there's no bass on this one (I really need to buy one of those...). I also need to tweak drum velocities more, as not a lot of adjustment was done and the song started out being written in TuxGuitar.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think of the songwriting (mainly) and anything else you've got.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/stone-chicken-wip[/SC]



I'm really diggin' the feel of this. Also can't wait to hear it with bass!



Here's something I started working on a few days ago. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/aaron-fouch/circumvent[/SC]


----------



## Stijnson

Deception said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/exmersionmusic/eventuality[/SC]



Really like the song and the style, but Its hard to judge the mix without the bass in it. It kind of makes or breaks the mix. Although the drums already sound very good to me. Some slight honkyness in the guitars maybe? Might just be me!



Shammas said:


> Here's my latest, I've been busy working on my production skills and I've been writing super simple metal riffs as practice.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/mixtest-121414[/SC]



Mix wise it sounds great, especially the drums. But, the guitar tone sounds like its a POD. And yes I read a few posts up that it was indeed a POD. I used to have one too, and I immediately recognise its peculiar midrange character. It doesn't sound like a real guitar tone. And sorry to be bashing that, not really your fault obviously! Besides the guitar tone that I'm not a fan of, your mixes overall sound very good!



afouch1 said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/aaron-fouch/circumvent[/SC]



Sounds great! Very Plini like! Drums sound good, albeit slightly compressed sounding but thats not too bad. Only thing is the mix seems to have a slight harsh high-end if you ask me. Good stuff nonetheless!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/laney-ironheart-metal-mix-test[/SC]
Not really a WIP, as this is not a song I'm working on, but some riffs and chugs to test my mixing. I recently got a Laney IRT studio and SD2.0, and this is basically my first mix test with those.


----------



## jmeezle

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/psp-vintage-warmer-test[/SC]


----------



## Deception

Stijnson said:


> Really like the song and the style, but Its hard to judge the mix without the bass in it. It kind of makes or breaks the mix. Although the drums already sound very good to me. Some slight honkyness in the guitars maybe? Might just be me!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/laney-ironheart-metal-mix-test[/SC]
> Not really a WIP, as this is not a song I'm working on, but some riffs and chugs to test my mixing. I recently got a Laney IRT studio and SD2.0, and this is basically my first mix test with those.



Yeah I'm trying to sort out my guitar tone atm - I have an IRT studio too but no cab, on that clip I'm using it's DI out and the Redwirez Marshall 1960a IR. Out of interest what setup are you using with your IRT - is that a mic'd cab or DI with cab simulation?


----------



## Stijnson

Deception said:


> Yeah I'm trying to sort out my guitar tone atm - I have an IRT studio too but no cab, on that clip I'm using it's DI out and the Redwirez Marshall 1960a IR. Out of interest what setup are you using with your IRT - is that a mic'd cab or DI with cab simulation?



Im using it DI aswell, with a Bad Monkey OD in front of the amp and the cab-sim turned off ofcourse, and then using a blend of 3 different IR's. I find that the IRT studio and my guitar make it very honky and midsy when recorded. I usually use Ownhammer IR's, which have alot of mids in them too. But on this I was going for a more scooped sound so I used some Guitarhacks IR's and slightly blended in the OH. 

The Marshall your using is the free Redwirez one right? That would be honk city for me if I used that to record!


----------



## theo

Stinj that's cool. Your kicks feel a bit fake and stiff. Possibly too clicky too?

Jmeezle, nice clip. But rules of the thread stipulate you give feedback on three clips before posting your own material.


----------



## theo

Here's my latest submission!


----------



## Deception

^ Awesome stuff!



Stijnson said:


> Im using it DI aswell, with a Bad Monkey OD in front of the amp and the cab-sim turned off ofcourse, and then using a blend of 3 different IR's. I find that the IRT studio and my guitar make it very honky and midsy when recorded. I usually use Ownhammer IR's, which have alot of mids in them too. But on this I was going for a more scooped sound so I used some Guitarhacks IR's and slightly blended in the OH.
> 
> The Marshall your using is the free Redwirez one right? That would be honk city for me if I used that to record!



Ah cool, thanks - I'll look into those IRs. Yeah the Marshall is the free one, I've found it sounds much better than the IRT's internal simulation but still isn't ideal


----------



## rohan daniel

boo


----------



## Chi

rohan daniel said:


> Hey guys my band called IMMORAL VALUES from New Delhi, INDIA
> just released a full length album. Which was Composed,Recorded and Produced by me at my home.
> It would be amazing if you gave some comments/Critiques (good or bad ones) on the album tracks.
> 
> YOU CAN ALSO DOWNLOAD IT FOR FREE!
> 
> ALL THESE TRACKS WERE RECORDED THROUGH Cubase, Toontrack, Line 6, UAD apollo and some Re-amping units.
> 
> I hope you like what you hear.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/fatamorgana[/SC]
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/we-are-low-on-numbers[/SC]
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/human-error[/SC]
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/immoral-values-yeh-karke-dikhao[/SC]
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/immoral-values-go-live-your-life[/SC]
> 
> IF YOU LIKE WHAT YOU HEAR AND WANT TO SUPPORT US
> YOU CAN DEFINITELY BUY OUR ALBUM ON BANDCAMP PAGE - https://immoralvalues.bandcamp.com/album/default
> 
> AS IT WOULD HELP US IN OUR MUSICAL ENDEAVOURS
> 
> Thank you.



Don't wanna' sound mean, but this isn't the place to just spam your bands mediocre dj0nt songs. It's a work in progress thread, and the point is to give and receive feedback on WIP tracks.


----------



## rohan daniel

Chi said:


> Don't wanna' sound mean, but this isn't the place to just spam your bands mediocre dj0nt songs. It's a work in progress thread, and the point is to give and receive feedback on WIP tracks.



bwahahahahahahahahaha  okay your highness


----------



## Shammas

Chi said:


> Don't wanna' sound mean, but this isn't the place to just spam your bands mediocre dj0nt songs. It's a work in progress thread, and the point is to give and receive feedback on WIP tracks.


I've got to agree. Maybe the "mediocre dj0nt" thing is below the belt, but your point still stands. Rohan, It would be cool if you just made your own thread or something but this really isn't the place to post those.


----------



## rohan daniel

Shammas said:


> I've got to agree. Maybe the "mediocre dj0nt" thing is below the belt, but your point still stands. Rohan, It would be cool if you just made your own thread or something but this really isn't the place to post those.



how do i delete my post?


----------



## Chi

I apologize for that statement, just had a heated day. Sorry about me being an ass.


----------



## rohan daniel

Chi said:


> I apologize for that statement, just had a heated day. Sorry about me being an ass.



i wasnt spamming. i already made a seperate thread for it and posted it too on the soundcloud thread. i copied and pasted on 3 tabs on my window and the next great thing is you replied.  your great highness. 

and if you had a heated day that dosnt mean you take it out on somebody else.


----------



## Saieph

Hence, the apology. Done. Let's move on, here.


----------



## Saieph

That being said, I listened to all 5 of those tracks and I dig, for the most part, what I hear. The guitars sound like they are in a can...maybe more separation, and little bit more beef. The bass (instrument and frequency) in general are not pronounced enough for my tastes, personally. Finally, your snare, although I think it SOUNDS good, gets completely lost in the rest of the mix. The songwriting is certainly decent. You have compelling music, albeit a bit formulaic it seems...but definitely a good effort for sure!! Keep at it!


----------



## theo

rohan daniel: sussed the last track "immoral values go live your life", Nice mix. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## rohan daniel

theo said:


> rohan daniel: sussed the last track "immoral values go live your life", Nice mix. Did you do it yourself?



Yes i did


----------



## rohan daniel

Gashzilla said:


> That being said, I listened to all 5 of those tracks and I dig, for the most part, what I hear. The guitars sound like they are in a can...maybe more separation, and little bit more beef. The bass (instrument and frequency) in general are not pronounced enough for my tastes, personally. Finally, your snare, although I think it SOUNDS good, gets completely lost in the rest of the mix. The songwriting is certainly decent. You have compelling music, albeit a bit formulaic it seems...but definitely a good effort for sure!! Keep at it!



man i love your criticism its amazing ... nobody would ever critique this properly. i love how you pointed out the flaws 

Thank you


----------



## Saieph

I do what I can. And one must remember that everyone has a very distinct way of hearing things, so there is no "one way" to make music. Indeed, a lot of the struggle comes from the equipment itself, especially if one has decent songwriting on their side. Some people (I loosely include myself) have an odd way of looking at the process...some people are very straightforward but inexperienced. I have my back and forth moments, and I don't EVER profess to know how to achieve what someone else is trying to compose or record, but I do what I can to help out my fellow human.

That being said, here is a WIP that I've taken a long road to get to. I've had house electrical problems that have charred 3 computers, lost my drum programming software, and have had the holidays to contend with. I've had to learn how to use Groove Agent (included in my DAW, Cubase), and I've had to completely learn how to use Amp Rack in conjunction with my JamUp app, at least until I can get a proper DI interface. On top of all that, I have no bass, so I've had to do my best at approximating something with my guitar. With all of that, this is a VERY quick mix of my WIP...and by WIP, I mean it still needs a meta-chorus, more guitar parts, changes in the guitar tracking (going to quad track with 2 different microphones, split 100L/80R, 80L/100R), needs another "outro" section at the end, and a solo guitar and/or vocals.

But I am happy with how with all of the issues I have had, I was able to spare 3 hours to get this far and be chuffed about this year in recording. Happy 2015!!!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/0002_saieph_take2[/SC]


----------



## theo

Gash I think this is my favourite recording of yours yet. Sounds killer.

I love the ambience in the drums the most. I'd like to feel a little more body in that snare personally And maybe a touch of delay to take the hard edge off that slap back melody guitar.


----------



## Gemmeadia

Working on this heavy song for my side project in drop F!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16663640/4thsong4.mp3


----------



## rohan daniel

Gashzilla said:


> I do what I can. And one must remember that everyone has a very distinct way of hearing things, so there is no "one way" to make music. Indeed, a lot of the struggle comes from the equipment itself, especially if one has decent songwriting on their side. Some people (I loosely include myself) have an odd way of looking at the process...some people are very straightforward but inexperienced. I have my back and forth moments, and I don't EVER profess to know how to achieve what someone else is trying to compose or record, but I do what I can to help out my fellow human.
> 
> That being said, here is a WIP that I've taken a long road to get to. I've had house electrical problems that have charred 3 computers, lost my drum programming software, and have had the holidays to contend with. I've had to learn how to use Groove Agent (included in my DAW, Cubase), and I've had to completely learn how to use Amp Rack in conjunction with my JamUp app, at least until I can get a proper DI interface. On top of all that, I have no bass, so I've had to do my best at approximating something with my guitar. With all of that, this is a VERY quick mix of my WIP...and by WIP, I mean it still needs a meta-chorus, more guitar parts, changes in the guitar tracking (going to quad track with 2 different microphones, split 100L/80R, 80L/100R), needs another "outro" section at the end, and a solo guitar and/or vocals.
> 
> But I am happy with how with all of the issues I have had, I was able to spare 3 hours to get this far and be chuffed about this year in recording. Happy 2015!!!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/0002_saieph_take2[/SC]



Sometimes we need to hear an honest feedback from someone who is completely not attached to your own mix (basically a third world opinion) because for me its 95% sexually orgasmic but 5% keeps eating the brain out, so thats where ppl with proper criticism come in to place.

As far as i can say for your mix is nothing because you are starting from scratch. For composition i like your rythm hook.


----------



## rohan daniel

Gemmeadia said:


> Working on this heavy song for my side project in drop F!
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16663640/4thsong4.mp3



Sick


----------



## theo

First mix I have ever posted here with vox.

This is pretty rough, sending it off to a studio and outsourcing mix and master:
https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/votg-6-1-15a/s-vsSkp


----------



## DamienE7

theo said:


> First mix I have ever posted here with vox.
> 
> This is pretty rough, sending it off to a studio and outsourcing mix and master:
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/votg-6-1-15a/s-vsSkp



For what it is this is insanely good man... can't wait to hear it finished!!


----------



## Saieph

theo said:


> "And maybe a touch of delay to take the hard edge off that slap back melody guitar."



Touch of delay on the guitar? Is that what you meant?

Thanks for your kind words, as always!!!


----------



## Saieph

theo said:


> First mix I have ever posted here with vox.
> 
> This is pretty rough, sending it off to a studio and outsourcing mix and master:
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/votg-6-1-15a/s-vsSkp



Veru nice, mang! I can see, being mixed and mastered properly, this being a very strong track for sure...good all around texture and even-ness already!!!


----------



## theo

Yeah gash. The slap-back just felt a little too solid, I think if it was just a little more blended into the mix it'd be fantastic.

I'll probably have a proper go at mixing that song I posted here once I get it back from the studios and try my best to emulate their sounds


----------



## theo

This just happened haha

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/to-coin-a-phrase[/SC]


----------



## TallestFiddle

Theo: That song with the vocals is sick! Its really cohesive and it stays interesting the whole time. I really like the chorusy parts with the lead melody in the background. And the solo at 2:30 is awesome! Theres nothing really to critique since you're sending it to someone to mix, and the song is already complete haha. I think the pre-pro mix you did is actually really good, so I'm interested to see what its like when its finished.

The new clip you posted is pretty sick too, that bass tone is crazy, really cool textures there. I just wish that the intro slappy thing changed chords. My ear kinda wanted the whole thing to go up a step or something. I think that would make it super interesting.

Thats a clever idea theo to send it to a studio and study what they did so you can repeat it !

Gashzilla: That song is awesome! I love the delayed guitar parts, and the harmonized part. The only critique I have is the part at 2:26. I don't think the drums and guitars are meshing there, I feel like either one part or the other should be changed. Also, maybe change up the velocity on the snare in a few parts to get some humanization. In the parts where it is hit a few times in a row quickly, its all the same velocity so it takes away some of the realism. Other than that, I think the mix is really good. To me the song seems pretty much finished, I would add an outro like you said, but I think there is plenty there to make a whole song. I wouldn't worry too much about adding more stuff. If you have more material, maybe use it on a different song. I find that when I try too hard to keep putting more parts in a song, sometimes it just makes it worse. I really like this style that you've got here though, I'd definitely listen to a whole album like this. Keep it up!

Gemmedia: Really sick song, you've definitely got a lot of cool tricks for mixing  I like the bow-wow'ey type parts the best, that is where the low tuning shines in my opinion. Maybe the cymbals could be brought up a bit, to me they seem a bit weak compared to the guitars.


------------
Heres my WIP. I'm pretty sure the composition is finished, and I've done everything I can think of as far as mixing. I'd love any criticisms on the mix or the composition, my ears are fatigued and I can't think of anything else to do to it right now. Thanks!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareiaswip/1-1-2015-unmastered2[/SC]


----------



## theo

TallestFiddle Everything is really clear and I love that. The mix feels like it could use some energy yet, I'd play with master compression I think. 

I found this tutorial really helpful.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBM6IODbu3g


----------



## TallestFiddle

Thanks for the listen theo! And thanks for the feedback, I'll definitely try some master compression. Also, that video was really helpful for me too, I had never heard of putting reverb on the master bus.


----------



## theo

It makes a great difference!
I'd never done it before either.


----------



## TallestFiddle

Ok I tried mastering it, I'm not sure about it, I think the guitars might have gotten too loud. And maybe the lead at the end is too quiet now, what do you think?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareiaswip/1-1-2015-mastered[/SC]

EDIT: F that master, I'm gonna redo it. I realized that one of the big problems I was hearing was just a tracking problem, so I re-tracked the main riff. I had done it in one take before but it was kinda sloppy so now I cheated and pieced it together piece by piece so that the details are cleaner. I also removed a bunch of stupid boosts that I did on the guitars and I think everything sits a bit better now. Heres the latest.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareiaswip/1-1-2015-unmastered-2[/SC]


EDIT 2 (1/10/15 9:49) I fixed up a few things and mastered it while trying to be a bit more subtle. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out now, I think I'm done with it, but if anyone has any tips on how to improve it that would be great 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareiaswip/1-1-2015-final[/SC]


----------



## theo

Tallest that sounds HEAPS better now!
Way more cohesive overall 

Needs vocals


----------



## manana

Hey guys,

Trying to make a new mix from the ground up. Used TSE x50v2.3.1, trillina, MF.

https://soundcloud.com/drummtest/stiawa-htrea-eht


----------



## TallestFiddle

manana said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to make a new mix from the ground up. Used TSE x50v2.3.1, trillina, MF.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/drummtest/stiawa-htrea-eht



Critique some others before posting.

The guitar tone is cool, and I like how the trillian mixes with it. Its definitely a cool mix, Its just a little robotic, which is cool if thats what you're going for. I think that comes from the programmed drums and bass, but I can tell you edited the guitar parts too, It doesn't bother me though. My favorite part is when the lead comes in because then it sounds a bit more organic and I don't mind how programmed the other aspects are. Maybe try messing with the velocities on the drums for some more dynamics too.


----------



## Shammas

Manana- Sweet song man, reminded me instantly of Alaska-era BTBAM. For my personal tastes I'd make that snare a little less "garbage canny" and probably add some more low-end bass frequencies in there. Otherwise, sounds killer my man!

Tallest- There isn't much I can say that Theo didn't already say, except maybe I would try and make that lead at 1:06 sit a little better. I really love the vibe of that track though.

Here's my latest, it's a compilation of a few songs off my album that I'm currently working on. They're mixed, mastered, and all so feel free to tear anything apart as your heart desires.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/teaser-1-michael-avery-album-2015[/SC]


----------



## manana

Shammas said:


> Manana- Sweet song man, reminded me instantly of Alaska-era BTBAM. For my personal tastes I'd make that snare a little less "garbage canny" and probably add some more low-end bass frequencies in there. Otherwise, sounds killer my man!
> 
> Tallest- There isn't much I can say that Theo didn't already say, except maybe I would try and make that lead at 1:06 sit a little better. I really love the vibe of that track though.
> 
> Here's my latest, it's a compilation of a few songs off my album that I'm currently working on. They're mixed, mastered, and all so feel free to tear anything apart as your heart desires.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/teaser-1-michael-avery-album-2015[/SC]




Thanks. I listened to the whole teaser. First, you can definitely make that louder! Throw something like l3 ultramaximizer from waves or any kind of master oriented limiter! The writing is really good. The guitars could use more treble and presence, otherwise its pretty good. I think you can play around with the levels to make it more balanced. 


Here is a mixtest I did. Cover of bay of pigs by acacia string. I will be using this as a template for all my low tuned songs so I hope its good!

https://soundcloud.com/drummtest/bay-of-pigs-mixtest


----------



## IJewBear

manana said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to make a new mix from the ground up. Used TSE x50v2.3.1, trillina, MF.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/drummtest/stiawa-htrea-eht



As Shammas said, it definitely has a BTBAM vibe to it. I dig it! Maybe beefen up the guitars a bit by introducing some low mids in there? Maybe around 350-550 hz.



Shammas said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/teaser-1-michael-avery-album-2015[/SC]



I really like your clean tone. It's super crisp and elegant. Some interesting snippets you've got there! Great variety. 



manana said:


> Here is a mixtest I did. Cover of bay of pigs by acacia string. I will be using this as a template for all my low tuned songs so I hope its good!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/drummtest/bay-of-pigs-mixtest



I went ahead and listened to the v2 you just put up. Drums as punchy and cut through really nice. I feel bass guitar could be brought up a bit as well as beefing up the guitars around the same low mid area as I said above. But very concise and well played!


Here's a little something I've been working on. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ijewbear/the-funnels-of-shiredun[/SC]


----------



## manana

IJewBear said:


> As Shammas said, it definitely has a BTBAM vibe to it. I dig it! Maybe beefen up the guitars a bit by introducing some low mids in there? Maybe around 350-550 hz.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your clean tone. It's super crisp and elegant. Some interesting snippets you've got there! Great variety.
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and listened to the v2 you just put up. Drums as punchy and cut through really nice. I feel bass guitar could be brought up a bit as well as beefing up the guitars around the same low mid area as I said above. But very concise and well played!
> 
> 
> Here's a little something I've been working on.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ijewbear/the-funnels-of-shiredun[/SC]



Wow that was a cool song! Very dreamtheater like. I think the guitars are a little dark and can use more presence. The hats can come down in volume and the kicks kind of sound flubby? Like you bumped them in the 3khz range? If you lower the hihat volume and compress the drum bus more I think it will sound better. What did you use for the intro?

I took your advice and here is v3

https://soundcloud.com/drummtest/bay-of-pigs-v3


----------



## Saieph

Tallest - Love the track! I especially dig how in it's completeness, various elements poke their heads out and surprise and engage you along the way. It's a very dynamic track, but also darn cohesive. The overall tone is also very pleasing. I would DEFINITELY like to hear more of what you have going on for sure!

Shammas - Very cool compilation. You have a little bit of everything going on there, and it's extremely compelling and is sure to make for a very solid set of songs. It sounded to me like the levels were all very "together", so while this board is specifically for critiquing, I really have nothing more to say than keep up the good work!

I edited a little and completed my most recent contribution. I brought the delay guitar up a tad, put some delay on to smooth things out, brought the heavier guitars down a tad, and added a little verb to the snare. I did NOT, however, get a chance to "humanize" the snare any further. TALLEST - I hear you about the drums and guitar in the "bridge" section(s)...I was kind of going for something a bit disjointed there to separate the sections, and also (as you will hear at the end of the track) going for a foreshadowing type effect with the drums, while maintaining something cohesive with the music itself. This is the opener of a conceptual 5 song thing I'm steadily working on...so it is introducing some elements that will be reflected and expanded upon throughout the rest of the group of songs. As a stand alone, it may feel weird, but I'm really hoping I can tie all that together to make sense as things progress. So, here is the newer, completed composition (sans humanize):

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/0002_saieph-1[/SC]

That being said, here is the incomplete start of song #2 in aforementioned concept album...follows the last one directly. I only put bass on the intro, and there is a part where I haven't even tracked the guitars yet. LOL But, it's something, and a bit heavier and faster than my typical offering. Thanks, as always, for listening!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/0003_saieph[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Update to the new song. Composition is pretty much done. Maybe a couple of other elements here and there...I'd say at least 90-95% done.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/0003_saieph-1[/SC]


----------



## JEngelking

TallestFiddle said:


> EDIT 2 (1/10/15 9:49) I fixed up a few things and mastered it while trying to be a bit more subtle. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out now, I think I'm done with it, but if anyone has any tips on how to improve it that would be great
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareiaswip/1-1-2015-final[/SC]



That was awesome dude! I really liked the feel of that track. I agree with theo, everything sits well and sounds cohesive, the drums and bass glue together well and have just the right amount punch, nice work man.  How present the bass was also made me happy.



manana said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to make a new mix from the ground up. Used TSE x50v2.3.1, trillina, MF.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/drummtest/stiawa-htrea-eht



I too got BTBAM vibes, I dig what you've got so far. The overall feel is kind of robotic in the first half, although not in a negative way and I don't feel like it detracts from the song at all. I feel like overall the levels of the instruments are all good, but that the drums could be punchier. The kick drum and snare could use more body in my opinion, but that might just be a matter of taste. Otherwise, good work!



IJewBear said:


> Here's a little something I've been working on.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ijewbear/the-funnels-of-shiredun[/SC]



I was initially gonna say that I think the guitars could use some more high end, but I actually think the tone you have going fits really well with the style of the song. I really like the energy of that clip, were you planning to expand on it more? It's awesome!



Gashzilla said:


> Update to the new song. Composition is pretty much done. Maybe a couple of other elements here and there...I'd say at least 90-95% done.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/gashzilla/0003_saieph-1[/SC]



I feel like the cymbals could cut through more, but it sounds to me like the bass and drums sound pretty cohesive with one another. I enjoyed the song itself as well! Although the guitar tone is a little boxy to my ears.



Here's my latest recording. It's probably the least technical thing I've recorded in a long time, but it was fun to write. I'm sure it would sound far more complete if I had a bass to record as well. Songwriting-wise I feel like there's something missing towards the end, I just get the feeling it's incomplete, even though I think it works well as a shorter, energetic, in-your-face song. Maybe I just need to repeat the ending riffs another two times or something like that? Let me know what you guys think.

Planning to put this on an album with Sauronkraut and Stone Chicken which are also on my Soundcloud and I've posted in this thread.

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/rotting-frame


----------



## Saieph

JEngelking said:


> I feel like the cymbals could cut through more, but it sounds to me like the bass and drums sound pretty cohesive with one another. I enjoyed the song itself as well! Although the guitar tone is a little boxy to my ears.



...cymbals...check. I will get on that. I have actually noticed that a bit recently. I don't really like cymbals much, but I think you are right, for the sake of a "good recording" they do need to cut through a bit more.

Thanks for the compliment, for sure. Can you please elaborate on "boxy"?



JEngelking said:


> Here's my latest recording. It's probably the least technical thing I've recorded in a long time, but it was fun to write. I'm sure it would sound far more complete if I had a bass to record as well. Songwriting-wise I feel like there's something missing towards the end, I just get the feeling it's incomplete, even though I think it works well as a shorter, energetic, in-your-face song. Maybe I just need to repeat the ending riffs another two times or something like that? Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/rotting-frame[/SC]



I enjoyed that! With a bass it would definitely sound more full. To my ears the snare is just a tad too up front...otherwise, very enjoyable. As for the ending (and this is JUST me here) I would invite some wicked electronic element...something chaotic and noisy, fading in...something to throw the listener off, but also to give the feel of "an end"... 

Good stuff...looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## JEngelking

Gashzilla said:


> ...cymbals...check. I will get on that. I have actually noticed that a bit recently. I don't really like cymbals much, but I think you are right, for the sake of a "good recording" they do need to cut through a bit more.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, for sure. Can you please elaborate on "boxy"?
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed that! With a bass it would definitely sound more full. To my ears the snare is just a tad too up front...otherwise, very enjoyable. As for the ending (and this is JUST me here) I would invite some wicked electronic element...something chaotic and noisy, fading in...something to throw the listener off, but also to give the feel of "an end"...
> 
> Good stuff...looking forward to hearing more.



Hmmm, that's something cool to think about, maybe I could repeat the ending riffs twice over and on the repeated part I'll add on I could have some sort of crazy glitchy sounding guitar? I'll have to work on that! 

By boxy, it just sounds to me like the guitars could use a little more thump and low end, and lack some presence. I think they could glue together with the bass and drums a bit more too. What are you using for the guitar tone? I think you're on the right track with the style of tone, just needs a little tweaking!


----------



## Saieph

JEngelking said:


> By boxy, it just sounds to me like the guitars could use a little more thump and low end, and lack some presence. I think they could glue together with the bass and drums a bit more too. What are you using for the guitar tone? I think you're on the right track with the style of tone, just needs a little tweaking!



I don't have a proper interface, so I'm using JamUp on my iPhone, a fairly flat profile on an amplifier on that, into the mic in on my computer...that then goes to Amp Rack on Cubase 7. Honestly, I took the Meshuggah presets and messed with them to get them where I wanted. So, re-tweaking should not be a problem, I'm just getting a bit frustrated with my tone and have tried re-working it several times. I'll try to post the full chain at some point tomorrow when I'm back at it.

My PLAN is to get a Focustrite Scarlet 2i2 at some point so I can skip JamUp for everything except my bass (simulated bass...it's still my guitar )...I DO have a Lexicon Alpha sitting around somewhere, but I'm not sure if it's a good interface or not so I haven't really done anything with it.

Any suggestions so far? I'll get that chain soon.

...and thanks, as always!


----------



## Kinzoku

Here's something a little dark that i made a couple of minutes ago, i kind of like it but i just don't know how i want the track to progress. Any thoughts?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jonaserixon/dark-slow-guitars[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Kinzoku said:


> Here's something a little dark that i made a couple of minutes ago, i kind of like it but i just don't know how i want the track to progress. Any thoughts?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jonaserixon/dark-slow-guitars[/SC]



Add a few more layers...heavier...get a chug going...then slowly bring in a full choir as counterpoint to the underlying melody. Then bridge the main melody into a major-key re-render, then slam the listener with all of the elements back at once. A la Type O Negative. Just a thought.


----------



## hypotc

Wrote this little twangy thingy today. It's simple, but I really like the groove. Any opinions?

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/hypotc/mjau[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

Shammas said:


> Manana- Sweet song man, reminded me instantly of Alaska-era BTBAM. For my personal tastes I'd make that snare a little less "garbage canny" and probably add some more low-end bass frequencies in there. Otherwise, sounds killer my man!
> 
> Tallest- There isn't much I can say that Theo didn't already say, except maybe I would try and make that lead at 1:06 sit a little better. I really love the vibe of that track though.
> 
> Here's my latest, it's a compilation of a few songs off my album that I'm currently working on. They're mixed, mastered, and all so feel free to tear anything apart as your heart desires.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/teaser-1-michael-avery-album-2015[/SC]



Man!! That is super impressive If anything I would say that the Phaser in the 4th clip could blend a little better... it feels overpowering to me



manana said:


> Thanks. I listened to the whole teaser. First, you can definitely make that louder! Throw something like l3 ultramaximizer from waves or any kind of master oriented limiter! The writing is really good. The guitars could use more treble and presence, otherwise its pretty good. I think you can play around with the levels to make it more balanced.
> 
> 
> Here is a mixtest I did. Cover of bay of pigs by acacia string. I will be using this as a template for all my low tuned songs so I hope its good!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/drummtest/bay-of-pigs-mixtest



Acacia Strain is Amazing and so was that man! sound really good



hypotc said:


> Wrote this little twangy thingy today. It's simple, but I really like the groove. Any opinions?
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/hypotc/mjau[/SC]



This is a really groovy track... Id like to see a bass lead or something like that in there... i can just feel the bass wanting to take off.


And now... I have updated my cover of Paint It Black 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/paint-it-black-1[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/test_saieph[/SC]

OK, so, I'm now using nothing but the guitar>DI>Amp Rack for guitar and bass tones. This is just a quick tone and overall initial mix test for 1. Guitar Tones (quad tracked 100L-80R + 80L-100R), 2. Bass tone (overdrive, even though I may change it to a more "fuzz" tone), 3. More humanized snare hits, 4. Cymbals up slightly in the mix.

Let me know what you think. (Yes, I think the guitar and bass MAY need to come up in the mix more, overall)

EDIT: For clarification, I have BEEN going thru JamUp on my iPhone for a "clean" channel link to Cubase, then amping using Amp Rack...previously the bass tone was completely generated on JamUp. I hooked up my Lexicon Alpha over the weekend and this was the result...after having to get a decent bass tone and re-do the guitar tones for consistency with the DI interface as opposed to a starting clean channel direct to mic input.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

hypotc said:


> Wrote this little twangy thingy today. It's simple, but I really like the groove. Any opinions?
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/hypotc/mjau[/SC]



I really love the eq on the guitar 



DamienE7 said:


> And now... I have updated my cover of Paint It Black
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/paint-it-black-1[/SC]



Really good cover, but there's a bit of a weird frequency thing going on with the guitar, kinda like a speaker in a tunnel if that makes any sense. Other than that it's perfect! 



Gashzilla said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/test_saieph[/SC]
> 
> OK, so, I'm now using nothing but the guitar>DI>Amp Rack for guitar and bass tones. This is just a quick tone and overall initial mix test for 1. Guitar Tones (quad tracked 100L-80R + 80L-100R), 2. Bass tone (overdrive, even though I may change it to a more "fuzz" tone), 3. More humanized snare hits, 4. Cymbals up slightly in the mix.
> 
> Let me know what you think. (Yes, I think the guitar and bass MAY need to come up in the mix more, overall)
> 
> EDIT: For clarification, I have BEEN going thru JamUp on my iPhone for a "clean" channel link to Cubase, then amping using Amp Rack...previously the bass tone was completely generated on JamUp. I hooked up my Lexicon Alpha over the weekend and this was the result...after having to get a decent bass tone and re-do the guitar tones for consistency with the DI interface as opposed to a starting clean channel direct to mic input.


Only thing I could possibly say would be a little more high end or tightness, everything else sounds fine to me. 

Ok here's something I did last night, I want to make it about 3 times longer & extend the guitar & synth part quite a bit, probably focus the rest of the song around that. It's got quite a few kinks I gotta work out but so far that's what I got of it 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/spn_phoenix_92/untitled-ambient-project[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I really love the eq on the guitar
> 
> 
> 
> Really good cover, but there's a bit of a weird frequency thing going on with the guitar, kinda like a speaker in a tunnel if that makes any sense. Other than that it's perfect!
> 
> 
> Only thing I could possibly say would be a little more high end or tightness, everything else sounds fine to me.
> 
> Ok here's something I did last night, I want to make it about 3 times longer & extend the guitar & synth part quite a bit, probably focus the rest of the song around that. It's got quite a few kinks I gotta work out but so far that's what I got of it
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/spn_phoenix_92/untitled-ambient-project[/SC]




For the life of me i cannot figure out the guitars in this cover! I'm gunna have another go at it down the track after i swap out my pups i think... just can't seem to get what i want out of emgs anymore...

Im looking forward to hearing your tune a bit more fleshed out... i think working the guitar into that intro a bit more would be really good for it... maybe slowly introduce it with a lead part over the keys and bring the drums in gently building some tension/suspense...

So i have another tune i have been working on... i think i am starting to make a bit of progress with this mixing thing... let me know what you guys think!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/epilogue[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I really love the eq on the guitar
> Ok here's something I did last night, I want to make it about 3 times longer & extend the guitar & synth part quite a bit, probably focus the rest of the song around that. It's got quite a few kinks I gotta work out but so far that's what I got of it
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/spn_phoenix_92/untitled-ambient-project[/SC]



I really like that! Simplistic, straightforward, moody...and it leaves you wanting more...wanting a resolution. I would argue that after your kinks are worked out, this will be some super special stuff and I look forward to hearing more!

I'm working out song #3 for my concept EP. This is just a start, and I will more than likely explore a couple of different mix and tone options here. The ending is a bit more brittle and less full than I would like. So...yeah, it still has work, but it's getting there:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0003_saieph[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Sorry, uploaded the new version and knocked out the one in the previous post. Your critiques are very welcome!

This has everything except bass, and it's using the newer tone options I have. Let me know what you think!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0003_saieph[/SC]


----------



## Konfyouzd

Didn't know this thread existed... I like...


----------



## Saieph

Konfyouzd said:


> Didn't know this thread existed... I like...



I like that you like. In fact, I like the fact that I liked you liking it!


----------



## Forrest_H

Had a sad, made this:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/forrest-hooker/healing[/SC]


----------



## rohan daniel

hey guys just wanted to get some criticism on this track about mixing, mastering or maybe something you just hate about this track

am i doing it right?
line6, SSD and UAD were used on this track

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/cynic-bliss-lost-in-heaven[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Forrest H:
Nice track! Melancholy, airy, atmospheric. I'm 50 shades of moody now. Great stuff!

Rohan:
Your track scared me. I'm truly frightened. The cookie monster is so loud and in your face, perhaps bring the vocals just a tad down in the mix and bring out the kick and snare...more beef in the drums. Everything else sounds pretty nice for sure! I dig!

My recent foray. This is the last track on the concept EP, about 2/3's complete...more to add to this...a crescendo, a new theme, and a finale. But I am happy with this so far. Still have to go back and do a track 4. Hmmmm...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0005_saieph[/SC]


----------



## Djentliman

@rohan basically what everybody else is saying. The vocals are very in your face. Turning them down while turning t
he drums up just a tad will definitely help with this. Guitars sound great btw!

@Gashzilla Could you elaborate more on what the theme behind this track is? I get lost listening to it because it feels like one of those album interludes that nobody listens to. I do however like the part at the very end. It is a very solemn/creepy sound that keeps me on edge. This part is something I would smoke hookah to. Chill is another word.

I just recently had a breakthrough with writing whole songs so here is the WIP that I WIPPED (see what I did there) up earlier tonight. Comments on the mix and the writing would be great! p.s. the china is very loud so please ignore its harshness!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/keegan-mcd/song-i-will-actually-finish[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Djentliman said:


> I just recently had a breakthrough with writing whole songs so here is the WIP that I WIPPED (see what I did there) up earlier tonight. Comments on the mix and the writing would be great! p.s. the china is very loud so please ignore its harshness!
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/keegan-mcd/song-i-will-actually-finish[/SC]



Wicked. My only complaint (personal preference) would be the wash on the cymbals. But that's just me. Fekkin nice track, dude...keep that S*^& up.

The theme of that track is as follows:
1. a battle has taken place, at the beginning of the track, the winners are gathering the dead from the battlefield...so many have died
2. the winners were previously animals who have been enchanted by a mysterious pod that appeared just before the enemies first appeared. This enchantment gave them abilities...one being the ability to sacrifice another animal by drawing a runic representation on the subjects back, and have this representation come to life in place of the subject. One of the animals gets the idea to try that concept out on the fallen enemy
3. This chance works, and all of the ritually sacrificed brethren of the animals is born back to life...thus, the enemy is defeated and sacrificed to bring their entire ecosystem back to life.
4. (untracked) the animals celebrate
5. (untracked) the enchantment wears off and the pod returns to it's owners...
6. (untracked) ...who are the protagonists of the over-arcing story...and who are now..
7. (untracked) ...chasing the perpetrators who attacked the planet in the first place.

Musically, I haven't tracked the celebration, which reprises theme D from 0001_Saieph...and I haven't even started working on 0004_Saieph, which will be the battle...0005_Saieph is meant to be more cinematic, foreshadowing things that are yet to come, but also summarizing what has already happened in the scope of the rest of the album...the next part to track is going to be more epic, with the bass, guitar and drums playing a bigger part...and then wash back and away at the end.


----------



## JEngelking

Forrest_H said:


> Had a sad, made this:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/forrest-hooker/healing[/SC]



I really liked this, really atmospheric and pleasant to the ear. 



Gashzilla said:


> My recent foray. This is the last track on the concept EP, about 2/3's complete...more to add to this...a crescendo, a new theme, and a finale. But I am happy with this so far. Still have to go back and do a track 4. Hmmmm...
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0005_saieph[/SC]



Really like the atmosphere on this one too Gash, I see this fitting well into the concept EP as a whole, excited to hear it totally done!



Djentliman said:


> I just recently had a breakthrough with writing whole songs so here is the WIP that I WIPPED (see what I did there) up earlier tonight. Comments on the mix and the writing would be great! p.s. the china is very loud so please ignore its harshness!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/keegan-mcd/song-i-will-actually-finish[/SC]



Diggin' this, very nice production on this one. I don't have any issue with the cymbals, but I do think it could use a bit more bass and low end overall. Nice work though!


----------



## Djentliman

Oh i forgot to mention when the verse kicks in, there is no bass. I havent recorded it yet. Lol


----------



## Forrest_H

More boring ambient music, but with a twist!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/forrest-hooker/homeward-flight[/SC]

Screwed around with panning my slide swells, I like it a lot but I think I've panned them too fast. The ending wasn't done well either.


----------



## Forrest_H

I feel awkward about posting again, but shameless self promotion engaged

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/forrest-hooker/cascade[/SC]

Dicking around on my lunch break is fun.

Also I LOVE CHIPTUNE SYNTHS


----------



## Djentliman

@Forrest_H, That second one is hilarious! It sounds like something that would tie in with early ratchet and clank games!

The first one is very pretty! I like that a lot! I do agree that the panning is to fast. It should be more on beat with the music itself.

Here is an almost finished product of the song I posted earlier. Should I make a new thread because this is my first whole song EVER?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/keegan-mcd/song-i-actually-finished[/SC]


----------



## TallestFiddle

Ya make a new thread, not everyone looks at this one.


----------



## JEngelking

Forrest_H said:


> I feel awkward about posting again, but shameless self promotion engaged
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/forrest-hooker/cascade[/SC]
> 
> Dicking around on my lunch break is fun.
> 
> Also I LOVE CHIPTUNE SYNTHS



Now I can't unhear it, it does kinda sound like something from the Ratchet and Clank games.  I dig it though!

Here's something I recorded today that university has been keeping me from all week.  

[SC]http://souncloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/golem-wip[/SC]


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

JEngelking said:


> Here's something I recorded today that university has been keeping me from all week.
> 
> [SC]http://souncloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/golem-wip[/SC]



Cool chord choices  I also like the mix. I hope you're making that into a full song!

It's 4 am and it's monday tomorrow... OH WELL I finished the song, here it is:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/payment-is-not-due-original-song[/SC]

It's a song about entitlement and making peace with the world (I'm such an artist, right?).


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

@Forrest: Uhhhh 
@Djentliman: This sounds great. Not much else to it
@Walrus: I don't really understand atmospheric music but I have no complaints. Could use a master I guess.

In other words, this semester has been kicking my arse and with switching majors and everything going on I needed some time to myself. So I'm back to mixing the songs from my highschool friend and I's album. This song to me really illustrates what the 5150 III can sound like.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldestroyer-1/too-weak-to-fly-first-master[/SC]

The end should fade out and I'm closing my eyes to the snare because it cuts and isn't obtrusive, though I'll probably end up bouncing the overheads again without snare bleed so it's more punchy and less snare-y.


----------



## theo

Warlus: Really like this, the synth thing going on underneath your bass is really cool, adds some great texture/harmonics.

Metaldestroyerdennis: I feel like your snare is a bit lost. Chuck an EQ on that track and with a slight bell boost move around until you find the spot that most embodies "that" snare, then head over to your guitars and cut the same freq on them (and anything else occupying the same area in the mix).


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

Thanks theo! Actually, it's not a synth. I just sent the bass signal to a bus with modulation, reverb and stereo delay. Glad to hear it worked the way I intended though!


----------



## Saieph

The last song I have to track for my concept arc (EP 1 of 3). This is just rough tracking right now, as I am still composing. Let me know what you think of the general dynamics overall (no bass yet)...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0004-saieph[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

Walrus: Im with Theo, that was cool and clever work with the bass!

Gashzilla: That was a cool track, loved the little clean section @13s. can't wait to hear it all put together!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/into-the-abyss[/SC]

This is a track i have been mucking around with for the last week or so... trying to get better at this mixing thing! all tips welcome.


----------



## Saieph

Done. Tracking. Editing. Mixing (for the most part...I'm anal).
Done. This is the playlist from 1-5. The revisited themes follow the pattern:
Song 1 (A [intro], B [delay part], C ["chorus"], D [bridge to outro], E [outro - this theme is unique to this song, but will constitute the intro theme on EP 2])
Song 2 revisits theme C
Song 3 revisits theme A
Song 4 revisits theme B
Song 5 revisits theme D

The story:

Part I (Sa Vrengawr - "The Waking")

- A mysterious pod (the "elym-bateir") appears within the heart of an alien forest
- The animals become enchanted. They are able to speak telepathically and converse with each other in a singular language

Part II (Cvuwrucrym - "Dark")

- A dark presence(s) begin lurking in the forest. Many animal groups are affected. There are numerous murders, kidnappings, etc. Signs point to an outside force (physical and ethereal) being the culprit. Attempted resistance to this force proves to be useless. It is posited that whatever the force is, it has somehow taken the form of the various animal species of the forest. Hence, it is difficult to distinguish neighbor from foe. 

Part III (Bavuwruqes Tatruv - "Illustrated Sacrifice)

- One animal finds that he/she is able to draw on another animal, and whenever a life form is drawn on the subject, the drawn life-form manifests physically, but at the cost of the life of the subject initially drawn upon. They learn they can, within limits, "upgrade" the beings they bear. Because they can create figures more insightful and powerful than themselves, the animals realize that in order to combat the enemy force, they must sacrifice parts of their population to this artistic transmogrification process.
- Through a spiritual and somber ritual, the sacrificial subjects are chosen/volunteer...all of this as the enemy force seems to be literally eating away at the forest itself, as well as devouring the animals contained therein.

Part IV (Draugknyr - "Erupt")

- A great battle occurs between the animals and the enemy force, which is revealed to be an army of mutant humans who can shapeshift into living forms. Because of its recent assimilation of this forests life forms, the mutant humans can now shapeshift into the local animal population species, and have been blending in with local populations.
- The animals of the forest overcome and drive away the mutant humans (the "Threjcyn")

Part V (Sul Sykkein Aerguwlys - "Return to the Air")

- The animal populations gather the dead bodies of friend and foe alike. One of the animals draws the figure of one of the sacrificial victims on the back of a foe, and the animals friend returns from the dead! The animals then use the "illustrated sacrifice" on the bodies of their enemy, drawing their lost loved ones on the perpetrators, and returning the animal populations back to the forest.
- After much celebration, the enchantment wears off. The elym-bateir disappears. It is an ancient inter-dimensional weapon used to enhance the ability of a native population to combat an enemy force, without it's owners using direct influence. This greater alien species is called Quenvalys. They have been chasing the enemy force that attacked the planet ("Nethmeteste") for aeons.
- The Threjcyn were not eradicated entirely. The remaining faction escape Nethmeteste.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/sets/un-mixed[/SC]


----------



## TallestFiddle

Djentlemen: Sick song, the mix is awesome. The drums especially are really good. The way that the guitar/bass/kick drum are forming into one sound is really nice. I also like how clear all your layers are. The song as a whole is really good, great job on your first full song! I love the slow down that leads up to that ending.

Damien: I really like how aggresive the track is, especially the drums. The guitars are really fuzzy though, so I'd work on the tone a bit, and I think they're a bit loud compared to the rest of the track.

Gashzilla: I listened to that first song, its really cool. I like how it embodies a certain vibe that you're trying to go for. I'm excited to listen to the rest of the songs later, I'm interested in how they all piece together. Its cool that you took the time to make a concept for all of the songs.


So this is a really rough draft, I'm basically just writing the song at this point, not really paying too much attention to the mix. I am trying to experiment a little bit with how layers are fitting together in different sections, dual tracking, quad tracking, etc. I'm having a little bit of trouble getting my lead melodies to stick out from the chords behind them. I have a lot going on with the chords in some sections, but I really want the chords and lead to both have their own space in the mix.

I'm curious what you guys do to distinguish your rhythm tones from your lead tones. I'm using a POD and I used to same amp for my rythm and lead, should I try to use different amps for each? or would that make the tone too different? I think I answered my own question, lol. Either way, I'd like to hear what you guys think about it. Also what do you guys do for EQ'ing leads compared to rhythm?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nickareiaswip/3-18-15rough[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

My goto sound recently has involved quad tracking the same general amp/pedals, with slight variations in mic and EQ:

Rhythm (Treble) - 100L / 80R - Mic mix 75% SM-57 / 25% SM-58, EQ to taste (more mid/treble), Less Gain
Rhythm (Bass) - 80L / 100R - Mic mix 25% SM-57 / 75% SM-58, EQ to taste (more bass/mid), 8 on the gain

For leads I use a completely different amp and 100% favoring the SM-57 mic, with the same general pedal setup as the rhythm guitars. For single, I pan center, dual I pan between 60 and 75% L/R even and bump about .5 - 1db over the peak of the grouped rhythms.


----------



## Deepcut

Yep 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jamie-denham-2/one-shade[/SC]
Did it work?
Have to build an isolation cab yet.


----------



## Shammas

It's been so long since I posted in here!

Gashzilla- That's a killer story and a killer mix. I love your clean tone, the only suggestion I can make would be to try and make your distorted tones sit a little better in the mix.

Tallest- To answer a couple of your questions, I usually use basically the same patch for rhythms and leads, but with some reverb and delay on my leads. EQ-wise the only thing I do differently most of the time if I'm using the same patch is high pass the leads a bit more. But it's still necessary to find the problem areas and boost the right areas as with any other track. Your track sounds cool btw, I would just focus on getting the drums to sound more real and more full. Try experimenting with different types of compression and reverb.

Deepcut- Cool track man! I'd say to try and adjust the velocities on your kick drum if possible to make it sound more lifelike.

Here's my latest song that's a currently a WIP for my second album. I have the guitars mixed a bit loud intentionally for the purposes of the video, but feel free to critique away!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD98E6Br5_I

I can't get the video to embed.


----------



## Saieph

You don't think they sit right in the mix...what would you suggest? I think I may agree with you, I'm just not sure how to proceed! Thanks man!

And...SH*$BALLS, I LOVE your new riff...that thing glides like...well...you know. Fantastic and I can't WAIT to hear that all in context!!!


----------



## TallestFiddle

Thanks shammas, I think I've also decided to use the same amp settings for lead and rhythm. I tried making some more lead tones using different amps or cabs and it just sounds a bit off compared to the rest of the song, I like the way it sounds having the same amp. I then use EQ on both the lead bus and the rhythm bus, I'll make a few cuts in each at different spots to give each more room for itself. Then I automate the EQ to remove the cuts on the rhythm when there are no leads playing. This way I don't lose out on those frequencies.

One of the problems I realized is with the leads that are in a lower register, they overlap with the rhythm part, theres just not a good way around this, I try to use some automation to raise the volume of the leads when they play lower notes, and it seems to work okay. In the future I'll try to play more of the leads higher up.

And cool riff too! should be interesting to hear that in a song


----------



## Shammas

Thought I'd bump this thread up with some new tones!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/guitar-and-drum-tones[/SC]


----------



## QuantumCybin

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quantummottle/omnisphere-test-wip-april[/SC]

A test clip I made for Omnisphere and my new PRS SE 7. Not sure what will come of this but it lays a decent groundwork for something cooler.


----------



## JEngelking

Shammas said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread up with some new tones!
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/guitar-and-drum-tones[/SC]



Sounds great to my ears! Now I wanna hear it with bass too.  (Not a jab, I'm not one to talk; I really need to get a bass soon )



QuantumCybin said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/quantummottle/omnisphere-test-wip-april[/SC]
> 
> A test clip I made for Omnisphere and my new PRS SE 7. Not sure what will come of this but it lays a decent groundwork for something cooler.



The guitar tone could use some more clarity and less harshness/fuzziness, and I think the levels on the guitars could come down a little, they seem a little overpowering right now. The synths sound cool and I think could stay where they're at, but the drums definitely need to come out more and cut through.

Cool sounding, good start though. 



Warlus_Of_Doom said:


> Cool chord choices  I also like the mix. I hope you're making that into a full song!



It has been done! I've made a bunch of progress on this the past couple days, and here's where it's at:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/golem-wip[/SC]

Let me know what you guys think; I think it flows pretty well, but it doesn't repeat itself very much and whenever I write a song that doesn't repeat itself very much I get paranoid that it sounds like a jumbled riff salad to a new listener.  So let me know what you think of it in that regard!


----------



## Shammas

Nice work JEngelking! I really dig that opening riff and the lead around 1:48. The drums could use more punch in my opinion and it sounds like the guitars are a bit fuzzy, maybe it's the 200-400 and 1k hz area?


----------



## JEngelking

Shammas said:


> Nice work JEngelking! I really dig that opening riff and the lead around 1:48. The drums could use more punch in my opinion and it sounds like the guitars are a bit fuzzy, maybe it's the 200-400 and 1k hz area?



Thanks! Yeah, I think the drums could use a bit of compression to be a little punchier. The guitar tone is intentionally a fair bit fuzzy, going along with the style of the other songs that are gonna be on an album with this one (stuff inspired by bands like Mastodon, Baroness, and Red Fang: Sauronkraut, Stone Chicken and Rotting Frame on my SoundCloud), although with the style of this song I think I agree that it might be a little much. I'll have to try some EQ edits as you suggest.


----------



## QuantumCybin

JEngelking said:


> The guitar tone could use some more clarity and less harshness/fuzziness, and I think the levels on the guitars could come down a little, they seem a little overpowering right now. The synths sound cool and I think could stay where they're at, but the drums definitely need to come out more and cut through.
> 
> Cool sounding, good start though.



Appreciate the feedback man; you know, it's funny, I was thinking the guitars were almost too buried in the mix. But all I have to mix on at the moment is my set of Turtle Beaches  So I often struggle with levelling things out. You have any ideas to improve the clarity of the guitars? I'm using JamUp on my iPad for the tones, and Zombass 4 for the bass.


----------



## JEngelking

QuantumCybin said:


> Appreciate the feedback man; you know, it's funny, I was thinking the guitars were almost too buried in the mix. But all I have to mix on at the moment is my set of Turtle Beaches  So I often struggle with levelling things out. You have any ideas to improve the clarity of the guitars? I'm using JamUp on my iPad for the tones, and Zombass 4 for the bass.



Hm, I'm not familiar with how to use JamUp, but based on what I hear I'd say perhaps a little less gain on either you're overdrive or amp sim, and maybe try experimenting with cab sims? I'd basically aim to dial in the tone so it's got a less harsh mid-range, and has more attack. Then again, that's open to interpretation depending on what you're going for with a given song, but hopefully that helps a little bit!


----------



## QuantumCybin

JEngelking said:


> Hm, I'm not familiar with how to use JamUp, but based on what I hear I'd say perhaps a little less gain on either you're overdrive or amp sim, and maybe try experimenting with cab sims? I'd basically aim to dial in the tone so it's got a less harsh mid-range, and has more attack. Then again, that's open to interpretation depending on what you're going for with a given song, but hopefully that helps a little bit!



You know, I had an idea after reading your post. I decided to open up LeCab and run a Mesa Rectifier impulse I have from Redwirez on top of the source signal from JamUp. It instantly helped tame that fizziness and made the guitars sit better in the mix.


----------



## JEngelking

QuantumCybin said:


> You know, I had an idea after reading your post. I decided to open up LeCab and run a Mesa Rectifier impulse I have from Redwirez on top of the source signal from JamUp. It instantly helped tame that fizziness and made the guitars sit better in the mix.



Good to hear, man! Definitely post up a revised clip to show the improvement.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Coming back to the forum after a little bit of a hiatus and got to see this thread and am totally blown away by stuff here !! The pieces here are more worthy on CD's that some of the stuff that on the market now !

This thread reminds me of the Petrucci Forum monthly jams where we would critique each others playing and most of us became better players as a result. So I'm guessing it will do the same for all of us "home mix / master engineers". 

*TallestFiddle*: Really great Song !! The mix is clear and not saturated ! This might be on repeat for a while on my headphones ! Great groove !! 

*Shammas*: I got to listen to Album teaser. I headed over to your bandcamp site to check out your Album. Love the Bass and Drum mix in Fossils ! The clarity is amazing and the song is very sweet. Love the initial fusion soloing that was happening before the heavy guitars came in ! I liked Static Interchange too ! Your clean guitars are nicely recorded / mixed. Loved the Youtube Riff as well. Nice spider finger work and its played very clean. Would love to hear how it turns out ! 

*IJewBear*: Woah !! This Piece sounds like something that should be featured in the Progstravaganza CD !! And its barely 2 mins long !! Where's the other 12 mins of this masterpiece !! Really looking forward to hearing the completed piece ! 

Will listen to the others in a bit !!


----------



## R-Savage

I started working on a cover and wanted critique on the mix

I haven't finished it yet but here are the specs

Amp Used Randall RG100ES
Mic Used Shure SM57
Board Used Carvin S16
DAW Used Logic Pro X (Still Finding my Way Around it)
Guitar Used Carvin DC127T with Carvin M22SD Bridge Pickup

Bass Traynor T10 (Line out to board was Used)

Focus
For Levels What stands out the most to be adjusted?
Im Looking for a Heavy Deep Punk Sound for the bass

Thoughts???

http://members.shaw.ca/rob.savage/hellion_prefinal.mp3

enjoy
This is the first mix I have done on Logic Pro X


----------



## QuantumCybin

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quantummottle/ascendance[/SC]


Having too much fun with Omnisphere  I'll be expanding this idea further when I have more time.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

*QuantumCybin*, that sounds great. Are you using different synth patches on a single track[I know Omni allows 6 patches or so at a time] and playing it or are you layering using different tracks each time ?


----------



## QuantumCybin

rahul_mukerji said:


> *QuantumCybin*, that sounds great. Are you using different synth patches on a single track[I know Omni allows 6 patches or so at a time] and playing it or are you layering using different tracks each time ?



I'm just using one patch per track, mostly because I'm still in the honeymoon phase with Omnisphere so I have a ton to figure out. I've got a track for the main riff, a track for the kick, a track for the closed hi-hat, a track for the open hi-hat, etc.

I'm most comfortable with doing it that way, but I wouldn't be surprised if there's a way to have multiple different rhythms and patterns happening all within one instance of Omni. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Daniel13

JEngelking honestly compared to a lot of new music this is a lot less jumbled lol it does flow quite nicely and really taps into different moods which i dig a lot. only thing i would change would be to add some low end to the guitars, sounds a bit too mid driven for me but then again mids are what everyone is into these days.

Shammas i really dig that, i would say the bass drum is way overpowering but i like it way too much lol (i was listening to your newest post didn't realize you had one above it)

TallestFiddle i think you should try different amps for lead and rhythm or at least different eq. maybe scoop the mids on rhythm and boost them for lead.
that's usually what i do or leave the lead unpanned and pan the rhythm. i also mix my lead at about 2db louder which is subtle but seems to work for me.

and here's my garbage to critique, i know there is a lot wrong with it but if there's anything that i might easily overlook that might make a huge difference let me know. or just critique the songs in general.

https://soundcloud.com/daniel-colvin-13/72a

https://soundcloud.com/daniel-colvin-13/1374-bc


----------



## mbise1993

*@R-Savage* I really like the feel of that. Good guitar tones in the beginning. There's not too much to say about the mixing since the majority of it is bass and drums, but I might suggest a low pass on the bass to eliminate some of the higher pitch clicks in there. Unless you like the way the sound of course 

*@QuantumCybin* Not much to say about that track, it sounds great! I'm really loving the ambient feel to it. Works nicely with the melody to create that certain mood. 

*@Daniel13* I'm by no means an expert on this stuff, but I'll try to give some helpful advice based on my experience. First, your guitars and bass are really clashing in the lower frequencies, causing it to sound muddy. I would try putting a high pass on the guitars at around 100Hz and maybe boosting the high mids a little at around 1100-1400Hz to clear that up. Also, try rolling back on the gain some and boosting the highs and mids on your amp a shade. I think you'll find that lowering the gain when you double track gives a MUCH clearer tone.

Here's a song that my friend and I have been working on in goals of (hopefully) getting a full band together. Guitars are recorded with a Pod HD500X into a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. Same for the bass (which I tracked with a guitar for now, but we have a bassist redoing it). The drums are EZdrummer. Whole thing was recorded and mixed in Reaper. I'm not super happy with the guitar tones cause I think they sound a little fizzy and "loose", so I think next time I'm gonna try running a pre from the POD into an impulse cab and see how that works. We're also working on double tracking some of the guitars because we didn't have time to the first go around. All critiques and comments are welcome.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/insertcoolbandnamehere/first-song-re-mixed[/SC]


----------



## Daniel13

mbise1993 said:


> *@Daniel13* I'm by no means an expert on this stuff, but I'll try to give some helpful advice based on my experience. First, your guitars and bass are really clashing in the lower frequencies, causing it to sound muddy. I would try putting a high pass on the guitars at around 100Hz and maybe boosting the high mids a little at around 1100-1400Hz to clear that up. Also, try rolling back on the gain some and boosting the highs and mids on your amp a shade. I think you'll find that lowering the gain when you double track gives a MUCH clearer tone.



oh yes, been working on that quite a bit, trying to keep my guitar sounding heavy and not djenty. it's a bass vi in drop d1 so most of the bass is in unison. as far as gain goes there is nothing i can do about that at the moment, using a digitech metal master and there is no gain, it's balls to the wall no matter what. been working a bit with a new technique of cutting different frequencies on guitar bass and drums. will repost when i get that figured out better lol

thanks for the feedback will try your advice and see how it improves


----------



## rahul_mukerji

*Daniel13* The piece 72a sounds sludgy and more in the realm of doom metal. Sounds pretty gnarly [in a good way]. I would recommend playing with the EQ a bit, depending on what kind of a sound/feel you want the track to have. I would also EQ the Kick Drum to beef it up a bit. A little cleaning up using EQ can help clear the mix as you stop frequencies in the same range from interfering with each other. 

Generally the guitars don't need to have too much low end and EQ-ing those out can help the low range instruments [Bass and Kick Drum] cut through. I could bore you with other details, but there are much better resources on EQ on the web and Youtube. YT is especially useful since you can actually do a "hands on lab" session by following along, which is much better than just reading 5 pages of text, IMO.

For the 1374bc piece, I agree with *mbise1993* as in try to dial back the gain. If the pedal is not really working to meet your sound needs, I would highly recommend getting some free VST for your DAW and using those. Using that will give you a lot of flexibility in terms of sound. Again, EQ here would help clear the mix a bit.

Good luck and here's looking forward to your new mixes ! Here's a link for Free VSTs

*Click this link for a good collection of Free Guitar VSTs*

*mbise1993* you have a catchy piece / riff there !! Reminded me immediately of something the *Kris Norris Projekt* would do. Very nice ! It would do really well with Vox and a sick solo !!  Looking forward to hearing the completed track !


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Hi everyone, newbie here !

First I'd like to say a big thank you to everyone posting on this forum, since there are a lot of valuable informations and tips here, so i'm really grateful for all this stuff you guys taught me 

But since here is the WIP thread, I would like to share with you a demo that i've been working on last weeks for my band. This is my first "serious" demo work with vocals, so any constructive criticism on the mix would be greatly appreciated !

(By the way, I am quite unsure about my master compressor settings as I am not really familiar with this tool by now...)

Here's the link (sd2.0 & cookie monster vocals inside)-> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jeyh21/lonely-mix-demo-160415/s-kxyHU[/SC]


----------



## mbise1993

*@TheUnknownOne* Thats a killer song you have I really like the tone and guitar work, some very tasty riffs in there! The mix was pretty solid as well. The only thing I would recommend is lowering the level of the vocals a little. I feel like they're so loud that the instrumental bits and breakdown don't really have that punch that they could have. But then again, that might just be my personal preference. Either way, I'll be looking forward to more of your stuff!


----------



## JEngelking

Daniel13 said:


> JEngelking honestly compared to a lot of new music this is a lot less jumbled lol it does flow quite nicely and really taps into different moods which i dig a lot. only thing i would change would be to add some low end to the guitars, sounds a bit too mid driven for me but then again mids are what everyone is into these days.
> 
> and here's my garbage to critique, i know there is a lot wrong with it but if there's anything that i might easily overlook that might make a huge difference let me know. or just critique the songs in general.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/daniel-colvin-13/72a
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/daniel-colvin-13/1374-bc



Thanks man! Much appreciated. I think that once I get some bass in to the mix that will help even out the low end in the mix. 

For 72a, I would start off by echoing rahul_mukerji. The guitars are very dark sounding, so I thinking working on a better source tone there would be a good idea. The drums could also be more present, as they are being overpowered by the bass and guitar in my opinion. As for 1374 BC, I would say the same critiques, although in this case the guitar tone is thin and fizzy.

Good starts though!



TheUnknownOne said:


> Hi everyone, newbie here !
> 
> First I'd like to say a big thank you to everyone posting on this forum, since there are a lot of valuable informations and tips here, so i'm really grateful for all this stuff you guys taught me
> 
> But since here is the WIP thread, I would like to share with you a demo that i've been working on last weeks for my band. This is my first "serious" demo work with vocals, so any constructive criticism on the mix would be greatly appreciated !
> 
> (By the way, I am quite unsure about my master compressor settings as I am not really familiar with this tool by now...)
> 
> Here's the link (sd2.0 & cookie monster vocals inside)-> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jeyh21/lonely-mix-demo-160415/s-kxyHU[/SC]



I like the overall feel of this song a lot! The snare should be more heard, however, and I'd personally make the kick drum less clicky, and possibly add some "space" to the drums and make them sound a little roomier by adding a subtle touch of reverb. Guitar playing is tight though! 



mbise1993 said:


> Here's a song that my friend and I have been working on in goals of (hopefully) getting a full band together. Guitars are recorded with a Pod HD500X into a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. Same for the bass (which I tracked with a guitar for now, but we have a bassist redoing it). The drums are EZdrummer. Whole thing was recorded and mixed in Reaper. I'm not super happy with the guitar tones cause I think they sound a little fizzy and "loose", so I think next time I'm gonna try running a pre from the POD into an impulse cab and see how that works. We're also working on double tracking some of the guitars because we didn't have time to the first go around. All critiques and comments are welcome.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/insertcoolbandnamehere/first-song-re-mixed[/SC]



I like the vibe I get from this song a lot. The only critique I would really have is that, as you apparently know, the guitar tone could be tighter. But otherwise, nice work!

Edit:

Just finished this up so I've now got a new submission. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/artyom-wip[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

Just finished this up so I've now got a new submission. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/artyom-wip[/SC][/QUOTE]

So much Rob Zombie feel... love it man!!!

Ive Persisted with this for ages, way too long... but its the easiest thing I've got recorded so i can keep tracking and test mixing and figuring everything out... got a new POD HD500x a couple weeks back so i recorded again and completely overhauled my drum sound cut compression and tried to shape and control more with eq... i think the results are phenomenal!! any advice and criticism welcome.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shalashaska-4/paint-it-black[/SC]


----------



## Shammas

Unknown- The biggest glaring flaw with your mix is that the snare is virtually inaudible. Killer vocals though!

JEngel- Sounds great, but I think the drums are just a tad loud.

Damien- My only complaints are that the kick and snare sound a little "boxy". Sounds awesome!

I've been working on demos for my second album. So far I've got this test clip for my acoustic sound-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/michael-avery-common-demo-track[/SC]
And this one for my drum sound-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/more-drum-sounds[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

Shammas said:


> Unknown- The biggest glaring flaw with your mix is that the snare is virtually inaudible. Killer vocals though!
> 
> JEngel- Sounds great, but I think the drums are just a tad loud.
> 
> Damien- My only complaints are that the kick and snare sound a little "boxy". Sounds awesome!
> 
> I've been working on demos for my second album. So far I've got this test clip for my acoustic sound-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/michael-avery-common-demo-track[/SC]
> And this one for my drum sound-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/more-drum-sounds[/SC]




Love that acoustic sound man!! really really nice!

what do you mean by boxy?


----------



## Shammas

DamienE7 said:


> Love that acoustic sound man!! really really nice!
> 
> what do you mean by boxy?


I guess it's a bit "roomy", like the 300-800hz area is boosted a little too much and it might sit better if those are brought down.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Shammas said:


> I've been working on demos for my second album. So far I've got this test clip for my acoustic sound-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/michael-avery-common-demo-track[/SC]



Really liked the playing and the overall feel !

Thanks for your tips mbise1993, JEngelking & Shammas. I'm still working on the snare and kick balance and I also lowered the vocals a bit, it starts to sound much better to my ears now ! 


EDIT: Okay I was having hard time finding a decent snare sound in SD2, in the end I realized that I messed up with my parallel compression settings  !


----------



## mbise1993

*@Shammas* That acoustic sound is awesome! I think you really hit the nail on the head with that. I like the playing a lot as well, I'm a sucker for those interesting chords haha. And the drums sound good to me too, but I feel like I can't give very good feedback on those since I'm still using EZdrummer for my mixes 

Anyways, here's a new song that I just finished up mixing today. I think it turned out a lot better than my first song (on my soundcloud if you wanna check it out) in terms of both the guitar tone and the overall mix. This time I went for a more djenty tone and used a cab impulse instead of the fizzy cabs built into the POD HD. I also routed my drum tracks to different channels and actually tried my hand at mixing them instead of just using the EZdrummer defaults. All feedback is much appreciated

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/insertcoolbandnamehere/another-song-with-no-name[/SC]


----------



## rahul_mukerji

*Shammas*: That acoustic sound is really nice and bell clean !! I thought the 0:40 part could use some EQ. Sounds a lot like Don Ross / Preston Reed kinda playing ! 

I don't really have a good drum reference, so no comments on your drum track.

*mbise1993*: Nice piece !!


----------



## theo

mbise: I feel like your right hand crash is a bit loud in comparison to the rest of what's going on. I'd like to hear more ambiance on the kit to make it feel a little more relaxed. some we placed verb maybe?

New one I just started mixing for a friend of mine. Totally out of my comfort zone here... It's not death metal! hahaha

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/pmbsxuckvj2zspq/The Endless Nothing Dream 24-APRIL-2015.mp3?dl=0

EDIT: Fixed link, dropbox noob here.

EDIT 2: Fixed link, dropbox noob here. AGAIN


----------



## rohan daniel

hey guys


----------



## rohan daniel

hey guys,

This time i used a different amp for the "sound"
recorded through 2i4
amp - engl invader through an orange cab mic 409 dynamic
drums - toontrack - avatar as usual

any type of comments are appreciated

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/untitled[/SC]


----------



## theo

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Daniel13

took some pointers and tried again, tough to get it to sound good and for me to still like it. issues with this one i can see are that it sounds dampened the bass is inaudible after it gets uploaded to soundcloud (its beefy before that) and on small speakers the drums are way louder than they're supposed to be.

https://soundcloud.com/daniel-colvin-13/a-perfect-example-of-tragedy-2

oh and this whole song was recorded with my ibanez SRC6

replaced link with updated version, converted it before uploading to soundcloud and lowered the drums 3db. also re eq'd the bass but they are still inaudible on cellphones. drums are also overly loud on cells and quiet on everything else now


----------



## Dead-Pan

What are you monitoring on?


----------



## Daniel13

rohan daniel said:


> hey guys,
> 
> This time i used a different amp for the "sound"
> recorded through 2i4
> amp - engl invader through an orange cab mic 409 dynamic
> drums - toontrack - avatar as usual
> 
> any type of comments are appreciated
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/untitled[/SC]



this sounds ridiculously good. i love the guitar stutters


----------



## Daniel13

Dead-Pan said:


> What are you monitoring on?



headphones, computer speakers w/sub, and a cell phone, sounds great on all of them till it goes onto soundcloud


----------



## Dead-Pan

Strange cause on my cell about all I can hear are the drums.


----------



## Daniel13

i think the issue is i'm rendering to .wav before uploading to soundcloud. they convert it to 128kbps mp3 so i'm guessing that messes something up. been doing it that way cause uploading mp3's causes everything to shift 2 seconds and cuts off the end


----------



## theo

Just render to 320kbps mp3 in your DAW instead? Any feedback on my last post fellas?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/pmbsxuckvj2zspq/The Endless Nothing Dream 24-APRIL-2015.mp3?dl=0


----------



## rohan daniel

theo said:


> Just render to 320kbps mp3 in your DAW instead? Any feedback on my last post fellas?
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/pmbsxuckvj2zspq/The Endless Nothing Dream 24-APRIL-2015.mp3?dl=0



Everything is too big on the track to make it sound loud, leaving no headroom you are getting there theo very close enuf for a best mix i might consider looking from another angle to achieve this


----------



## JEngelking

theo said:


> Just render to 320kbps mp3 in your DAW instead? Any feedback on my last post fellas?
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/pmbsxuckvj2zspq/The Endless Nothing Dream 24-APRIL-2015.mp3?dl=0



Only thing I would change is to make the drums have more of a snappy attack to them, particularly the toms. I'm also not huge on the snare sound, but that could be down to personal preference. It also sounds a little "in your face" to me, maybe it could use a touch of reverb? 

Otherwise than the little things with the drums I think it sounds pretty good!


----------



## theo

Cheers guys, this has been such a difficult track to process. I was given a stereo mixdown of a VERY sloppy drum track. So I had to get particularly creative with manipulating them without ruining the sound.

The Toms are bugging me too JEngelking, I'll have a play with them.

Bass is unfortunately midi too.


----------



## Saieph

Hey all. Just wanted to drop and see how everyone was doing. I took some time away from concept EP 2 to do a cover of a song by The Animals called "House of the Rising Sun". I have yet to add the solo or vox, but everything else is tracked and mixed. Let me know what you think of my interpretation:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/house-of-the-rising-sun[/sc]


----------



## theo

I haven't had my good quality headphones at work for a while. Need to bring them back so I can check out submissions here more often.


----------



## QuantumCybin

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quantummottle/a-hidden-world[/SC]

I finished this track a couple of weeks ago; I've been using Omnisphere a ton lately, especially now that 2.0 is out. I love this thing!


----------



## rohan daniel

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/athena[/SC]

Hi guys.
This track is done through various processing of compression and chorusing for the lead Grand tune, same goes for guitars as well. For percussion i used kontakt samples. let me know what you think.

Softs & Gear used:
Cubase
uad - apollo twin
Simpleton
P&M
Kontakt
line6 pod


----------



## mbise1993

*@QuantumCybin* Sounds awesome to me. I really love that part that kicks in around 2:50. Mix is spot on too.

*@rohan_daniel* I can't really think of critique of provide on that one. I think the mix is great, you really captured the ambient feel. I think it would be interesting to see how it would sound if the drums sat back in the mix a little more instead of being at the front, but that's just personal preference really.

Here's one that I just finished up yesterday. I made a thread for it, but I haven't gotten any feedback so I though I'd post it here too I was going for a massive sounding mix (since I finally got an actual bass guitar), and I think it sounds alright. I feel like I may have put a little too much mid range in the initial guitar tone making it overly "crunchy" (even though the amp's gain is on 1 lol), so I may try dialing some of that out with EQ. Anyways, all advice/critiques are welcomed, both based on composition and mix

Gear: POD HD500X for guitars and bass, EZDrummer, Reaper

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/insertcoolbandnamehere/darker-song[/SC]


----------



## rohan daniel

mbise1993 said:


> *@QuantumCybin* Sounds awesome to me. I really love that part that kicks in around 2:50. Mix is spot on too.
> 
> *@rohan_daniel* I can't really think of critique of provide on that one. I think the mix is great, you really captured the ambient feel. I think it would be interesting to see how it would sound if the drums sat back in the mix a little more instead of being at the front, but that's just personal preference really.
> 
> Here's one that I just finished up yesterday. I made a thread for it, but I haven't gotten any feedback so I though I'd post it here too I was going for a massive sounding mix (since I finally got an actual bass guitar), and I think it sounds alright. I feel like I may have put a little too much mid range in the initial guitar tone making it overly "crunchy" (even though the amp's gain is on 1 lol), so I may try dialing some of that out with EQ. Anyways, all advice/critiques are welcomed, both based on composition and mix
> 
> Gear: POD HD500X for guitars and bass, EZDrummer, Reaper
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/insertcoolbandnamehere/darker-song[/SC]



Its best you post your mixes here i used to do that too cuz everbody posted here for critiques which i never knew.
Bring down your OH/cymbals or eq it in such a way it sounds huge
preferably as per your taste. it would just make your guitar stand out a little bit.


----------



## Saieph

@QuantumCybin That's some really fantastic stuff. I'm really intrigued to hear much more!!!

@rohan_daniel I love it. Really, I do. I am in agreement a bit with mbise1993...I'm wondering how it would sound if you pushed the drums back a bit, dunno...just a thought.

@mbise1993 I totally dig this, very solid composition and mix. I would also like to hear the guitars up a bit more and cymbals backgrounded a tad.

I did a final mix of my cover of "House of the Rising Sun"...waiting for a solo, and then adding 3 part harmony vox and a choir of 6 of my friend Wayne. LOL:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/house-of-the-rising-sun[/SC]

Also working on a new one...stretching my creative composition skills. *shrug* I need to figure out adding effects on MIDI tracks in Cubase 7:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0010-saieph-anschluss[/SC]


----------



## jasonsansburn

@Gashzilla First off those synths sound awesome, what are using?!?!!? I've had lots of trouble with synths and only a little luck with a free Grand Piano VST. The mix itself to my ears sounds like it could have some more low end to the bass. I can hear the midrange/highrange (grit) but not so much the punch. Or maybe I'm talking about the guitars. It's getting late for me -.- sorry. Other than that, solid.

@mbise1993 This is pretty frickin sweet. Guitars are pretty awesome but like the other guy said bring down the cymbals just a tad or maybe highpass a little? Not sure but either way it's a good idea.

Periphery's Heavy Heart is a pretty cool song, not into the song as whole as much as I am this section. I've been messing around a lot with a heavier kick presence so let me know how you guys feel about that. Cheers.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zyrilic/heavy-heart-mixtest[/SC] 

I also added the same kick idea to a mix i posted not to long ago, it's the same thing as "bucknorth" on my page. Compare the two and tell me if it sounds better? Thanks!

Bucknorth - [SC]https://soundcloud.com/zyrilic/bow-da-bow-dow[/SC]

Bucknorth 2 - [SC]https://soundcloud.com/zyrilic/nostalgia-2[/SC]

don't ask why they have different names I'm terrible at titling stuff.


----------



## Saieph

I am using some stuff in Cubase 7, but also any of these I can grab: DSK Music - Best Free VST instruments / plugins and sampled instruments : DSK Music


----------



## Shammas

@Gashzilla - Digging the cover man! I really love those evil synths towards the middle!

@Jasonsansburn - Sounds killer! The only thing I think that really needs improvement is the cymbals. Maybe experiment with bringing them down a tad, adding some more room reverb, etc.

Here's a teaser I just posted for my upcoming release. Hope you guys like it!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-teaser-1[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

Periphery's Heavy Heart is a pretty cool song, not into the song as whole as much as I am this section. I've been messing around a lot with a heavier kick presence so let me know how you guys feel about that. Cheers.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zyrilic/heavy-heart-mixtest[/SC] 

That was awesome! totally agree with bringing the cymbals down though... very good work!


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shalashaska-4/chicken-sandwich-explicit[/SC]

I bought a scarlett solo and Behringer C1 condenser mic over the weekend and recorded this to test it out and delve into the world of making music with actual words to it... any tips, tricks etc are welcomed! thanks for your time.


----------



## Deception

@Jasonsansburn - That all sounds amazing! I think I prefer the first of those two clips, with the lighter kick presence personally. It works really well in the Heavy Heart clip though

@Shammas - really good, would definitely like to hear more!

@DamienE7 - I feel like the vocals could be a bit louder and more at the forefront. Love the lyrics 

Here's a prog-death-y song I've been working on:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/exmersionmusic/actuality[/SC]
I definitely intend for it to have vocals. The ending bit from 4:25 onwards will also have a solo. Any feedback is appreciated, thanks


----------



## AugmentedFourth

@Shammas: While I think the mix sounds fine overall, it seems like a weird clip to use as a teaser for an album. I didn't really get anything out of it... It's just the same power chord being chunked along.

@DamienE7: This sound pretty set for me, with two exceptions: The bass could have a bit of a fuller sound; it fills some narrow bass frequencies but leaves the mix as a whole too focused on those powerful mids from the guitars (and drums to a certain extent). And 2, while I don't have any experience with doing vocals, I think that it could benefit from a bit of extra processing. Instead of just putting it up in the mix by bringing up the slider, try making two copies of the vocal track, pan them L/R (at whatever % sounds right to you in the end) and try toying with each one using EQ and more intensive effects like chorus, saturation, or whatever you hear your favorite vocalists do. Then run them through the same reverb, and make the reverb a bit wetter.

@Deception: Your drums need humanization. Make sure that what you write is playable by a human drummer. The part starting @0:15 sounds like it has cymbal choking, but it doesn't make sense with the rest of the stuff being played. Humanize your velocities and some of your timings. The drums and guitar don't seem to mesh, like in the sense that they should sound like they are being played in the same acoustic environment to some extent. Maybe applying more reverb to the guitars will help.

Here is a bit I've been working on a while, the part I'm worried about starts around 2:10:

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/augmentedfourth/riff-worn-parts-i-ii[/sc]

Any feedback, including on the composition itself, is much appreciated.


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

@Augmentedfourth:

Cute sounds haha, reminds me of playing pokemon as a kid. I like that the melodies and chord progressions are unconventional. I thought the chorus and the part that starts on 5:04 really clever and awesome! 

I feel like theres missing an essential stem at 1:25. Maybe a bass melody with long notes i.e. 

Arrangement- and mixingwise, it should be more dynamic. For example, the part starting from 2:11 could have a more full sounding lead tone. Also the bass sounds too muffled and low-end heavy. I'd carve out a lot of stuff with a HPF. 

@mbise1993:

I anticipated the guitars' tone to switch to hi-gain after the drums first come in. It would definitely get you closer to the massive sound you're going for. 

The bass sounds pretty good, but the hi-mids should stick out more. I'd use distortion/saturation and stereo imaging for this. 

In the clean part the drums are way too pounding. I'd loosen the velocities and the kick's side-chain a lot. Overheads could use a cut around 3-7khz to lose that sharpness. 

I like that I can hear everything very clearly though! 

@Jasonsansburn:

I'm commenting on the Heavy Heart mix.

- The mix sounds too squashed to me. I'd loosen up the master-limiter.
- The snare has a good tone, but it's too up-front. Also the kick is a bit too loud and could lose some lo-mids, as it's currently too dominating imo.
- The bass instead, could use some lo-mids. Maybe achieve this with saturation? I like how its lows sound currently though, makes the mix big.
- The guitars have a good tone, but sound a bit pointy around 2-5khz.

----

After working on this for around 20 hours during three days, I finally got it done. This is my second go at these stems, the first time being approximately a year ago. Having bought new plugins and developed as a mixer, it felt meaningful redoing this. It's definitely my best metal mix to date  Feel free to tell me what you think, and any criticism you come up with.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/architects-broken-cross-second-mixing-practice[/SC]

the stuff I used:

- Guitars: Peavey Revalver MK.III V
- Drums: EZdrummer 1
- Synths: Omnisphere 2
- DAW: Logic Pro 9
- Extra Plugins: C6 multi-band compressor, Vitamin Sonic Enhancer, Rbass, Native Instruments Supercharger GT compressor, Stillwell Event Horizon Limiter

If you want to have a go at the song, you can find the stems here: Architects - Broken Cross Cover + Multis - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## Saieph

@DamienE7 - I dig the test! Overall the vox are resting where they should, and it's a great start to some vox-laden stuff. Can't wait to hear more!

@Deception - I agree with the humanization of the drums. The song is good...not my favorite guitar tone in the world, but you have some neat hooks and tricks going on that keep me listening! I'm excited to hear more of what you have going on.

@Walrus_Of-Doom - This is awesome, without being cliche at all...everything meshes nicely. The vocal track seems like it's a bit "in a box" and would probably benefit from being spread out a bit and included more in the ambience of the greater track. That would be my only "thing"...

I just started the intro to my next EP (even though technically the first isn't "done" yet)...the theme that starts it off is the same as the last theme of the first song on the previous EP...so they can technically be played back to back. The build up at the end needs fixed (I am playing 3/8 but should be playing 3/4...at least I think that's what it would be)...and the piano is merely there as a placeholder for the next part.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0006-saieph/s-uyJM5[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

@Warlus_Of_Doom - Those guitars sound really, REALLY nice (Albeit a bit thin) Fairly realistic sound. How exactly did you create the sound, and would you say Revalver is worth it?

@AugmentedFourth Sounds great, but the bass is a bit heavy at some parts. I would bring it down a decibel or two.

@Gashzilla The main guitars sound a little weak and too low in the mix. Are they double tracked?

First up is a quick mix of an Intervals cover by Joseph Lauletta

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/joelaul-momento-mix-and-master[/SC]

Next is a mix of Nightfall by Arcadia (You can find the thread with stems somewhere on here) 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/arcadia-nightfall-mix-and-master[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

@Masoo2 - Quad tracked. I do need to bring them up...noticed that pretty much off the bat. How do you think everything else is sounding?


----------



## Masoo2

@Gashzilla

The intro sounds nice (Maybe bring up the stereo pad-type thingy, not sure what it exactly is), but the drums need to come up in the main mix.

Maybe a little more highs in the guitars and it should be good to go!


----------



## Saieph

So:
1. More highs on the guitars (what frequency you thinking?)
2. Main guitars bumped up in the mix
3. Drum volume bumped up in the mix
4. Low synth pad volume bumped up

I'll keep an eye on this and make some changes when I track the next sections. Thanks!!!


----------



## Masoo2

The frequency is entirely up to you, but I tend to enjoy bumping up the 4k-6k if the guitars are too dark.


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

Thanks Gash and Masoo  

@Masoo2 I think Revalver is great, but it takes some fiddling around to get solid tones. I had to clean the sound up with a ton of eq. On the guitar bus i had a dual-mono compressor to keep things more even, some extra saturation and finally some stereo imaging, which I overdid a little, making the top end stick out too much making it sound thin. I'll attach a picture below of my signal chain, but here's a brakedown: 

- Pre-HB preamp
- Overdriver with the mix knob at around 75%
- JSX amp with crunch settings
- Cab-sim, I use "MB OS 4x12 V30 57 08" from the Sperimental Pack which you can download for free

https://www.dropbox.com/s/iplrw4h2bwf1gsv/Guitar tonez.png?dl=0


----------



## Drezik27

This is the first song that I have tried to mix that isnt my own, so looking for some pointers here. I was pretty happy with it and thought it sounded alright until I listened to it in the car...a few things immediately jumped out to me:

1. Drums (mainly the kick) sound a little lifeless
2. A lot of mud in what I would call the chorus section of the song

Song is Nightfall by Arcadia, got the stems from another post in this forum.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/user37027297/arcadia-nightfall-mixed-mastered[/sc]


----------



## DamienE7

Drezik27 said:


> This is the first song that I have tried to mix that isnt my own, so looking for some pointers here. I was pretty happy with it and thought it sounded alright until I listened to it in the car...a few things immediately jumped out to me:
> 
> 1. Drums (mainly the kick) sound a little lifeless
> 2. A lot of mud in what I would call the chorus section of the song
> 
> Song is Nightfall by Arcadia, got the stems from another post in this forum.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/user37027297/arcadia-nightfall-mixed-mastered[/sc]



I think the kick and snare lacks punch and authority... they both seem very thing... id play around with the eq on both... probably start but putting more bass into the kick and see if you can get that thick thump into it... maybe just try bringing the snare up in the mix a little bit? play with the eq a little bit and see what you come up with... the mud could be too much bass in the guitars or panning? try shifting things around in the mix to give them their own space to breath, the instruments might be fighting each other...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shalashaska-4/brevity-4[/SC]

speaking of instruments fighting each other... i grabbed a roland system one on the weekend just gone... put this track together to give it a test run... give it a listen and any tips or tricks to getting keys and synths to sit well in a mix a greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Saieph

Still working on it, but took some suggestions to heart...let me know if you think it's getting any better:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0006-saieph[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

Gashzilla said:


> Still working on it, but took some suggestions to heart...let me know if you think it's getting any better:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0006-saieph[/SC]



Man I am Loving this track! Looking forward to Hearing your EP's! I like the way it sounds... its different, dig it heaps!

Now... as i continue to delve into the world of vocals and keyboards in my music this is my newest adventure! Got a heap of content Ideas during the mix on this but i will save that for when I have demoed all the songs and lay down the final recordings for my album!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shalashaska-4/ancient-seas-demo[/SC]


----------



## JEngelking

DamienE7 said:


> Now... as i continue to delve into the world of vocals and keyboards in my music this is my newest adventure! Got a heap of content Ideas during the mix on this but i will save that for when I have demoed all the songs and lay down the final recordings for my album!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/shalashaska-4/ancient-seas-demo[/SC]



Sounds really good for a demo I'd say, nice bass and guitar tones and meshing! My main critique would be the vocals are a bit "on top", and that the snare could be less dry, I think some reverb on both may do the trick?

Also, if I may ask, what are you using for those samples at the beginning?



Drezik27 said:


> This is the first song that I have tried to mix that isnt my own, so looking for some pointers here. I was pretty happy with it and thought it sounded alright until I listened to it in the car...a few things immediately jumped out to me:
> 
> 1. Drums (mainly the kick) sound a little lifeless
> 2. A lot of mud in what I would call the chorus section of the song
> 
> Song is Nightfall by Arcadia, got the stems from another post in this forum.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/user37027297/arcadia-nightfall-mixed-mastered[/sc]



Guitars could be punchier IMO, but overall this is a good start I'd say! I'd also agree with what would you said you noticed, but I think all of those things are pretty easily solved.

Here's my latest effort. Now that I finally have a bass I can start recording bass for songs and finish the album I wanna do, there's just the outro to the last song that I have to write before that's done. 

In the meantime, I'll be using this song to use as a basis for the rest of the songs, so I wanna get this sounding as good as possible, let me know what you think needs improvement! 

Main influences here are Red Fang, Mastodon, and Baroness. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/rotting-frame-now-with-bass[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

JEngelking said:


> Sounds really good for a demo I'd say, nice bass and guitar tones and meshing! My main critique would be the vocals are a bit "on top", and that the snare could be less dry, I think some reverb on both may do the trick?
> 
> Also, if I may ask, what are you using for those samples at the beginning?
> 
> 
> 
> Guitars could be punchier IMO, but overall this is a good start I'd say! I'd also agree with what would you said you noticed, but I think all of those things are pretty easily solved.
> 
> Here's my latest effort. Now that I finally have a bass I can start recording bass for songs and finish the album I wanna do, there's just the outro to the last song that I have to write before that's done.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll be using this song to use as a basis for the rest of the songs, so I wanna get this sounding as good as possible, let me know what you think needs improvement!
> 
> Main influences here are Red Fang, Mastodon, and Baroness.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/rotting-frame-now-with-bass[/SC]




Man, that is sounding really good!i listened through a couple times with the intent of finding something to pick on you for but the only thing i got was "the vocals are a bit low in the mix" with a stupid grin! as for where i got my intro sounds! I picked up a roland system 1 about a month ago... been playing with it a heap... it just a mix of a few sounds i concocted with that and i used the "haunted toys" patch on my HD500x then reversed the track in my DAW.


----------



## JEngelking

DamienE7 said:


> Man, that is sounding really good!i listened through a couple times with the intent of finding something to pick on you for but the only thing i got was "the vocals are a bit low in the mix" with a stupid grin! as for where i got my intro sounds! I picked up a roland system 1 about a month ago... been playing with it a heap... it just a mix of a few sounds i concocted with that and i used the "haunted toys" patch on my HD500x then reversed the track in my DAW.



Sounds very cool! And thank you! That's really good to hear, because I I've barely even touched on EQ'ing the tracks and I've just mainly done level adjustment. I think my main qualm right now would be that something doesn't sit quite right with the drums, maybe they're just a little too forward in the mix?

I'll actually be adding vocals to this song, and most likely also on the other songs that it'll be matched with on the album.


----------



## JEngelking

Here's another, pretty Opeth-y song. This is the opener to the album.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/zwodder-wip-1[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

@JEngelking - I am very impressed with your posts as of late...stuff is great, and I can't wait to listen to the whole piece as one!!!

Here is the beginning of a new one I'm working on. I want to change the solo tone in section 1, bring the rhythms up a bit in the 3-4k range, bring up the volume on those, and take out the tom rolls at the end of section 1 as well...
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0007-saieph[/SC]


----------



## JEngelking

Gashzilla said:


> @JEngelking - I am very impressed with your posts as of late...stuff is great, and I can't wait to listen to the whole piece as one!!!
> 
> Here is the beginning of a new one I'm working on. I want to change the solo tone in section 1, bring the rhythms up a bit in the 3-4k range, bring up the volume on those, and take out the tom rolls at the end of section 1 as well...
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0007-saieph[/SC]



Thanks so much! That is seriously so encouraging to hear, I really appreciate it. 

I like the way the guitars and the bass work together there! I also really like the groove of the whole piece. Personally, I think the drums need to punch through the mix more, and be a little more "in your face". Digging it so far though!


----------



## Saieph

Yes, I'm going to revamp the overall dynamic, especially where the drums and guitar are concerned. I guess I'm just not entirely sure how to get the drums more in your face...*shrug*


----------



## JEngelking

Gashzilla said:


> Yes, I'm going to revamp the overall dynamic, especially where the drums and guitar are concerned. I guess I'm just not entirely sure how to get the drums more in your face...*shrug*



Hm, what are you currently using for drums? I think some compression and EQ'ing in select spots can go a long way in that area, that's a tactic I've used for both mixing programmed drums and live recorded drums.


----------



## Saieph

I'm using Groove Agent in Cubase. Everything is in Cubase. Amp Rack, Groove Agent, all the synths...


----------



## Saieph

Been working on the overall mix and dynamics. I think it's a big improvement.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0007-saieph[/SC]


----------



## schwiz

Gashzilla said:


> I'm using Groove Agent in Cubase. Everything is in Cubase. Amp Rack, Groove Agent, all the synths...



I think that's your problem. Can you get your hands on EZ Drummer or Superior Drummer at all?


----------



## Saieph

schwiz said:


> I think that's your problem. Can you get your hands on EZ Drummer or Superior Drummer at all?



That's a qualified no, and frankly, I've had just as much luck using GrooveAgent as I have using Superior and EZ Drummer, both of which I have used before. Although they would be nice to have, I simply don't have the funds.


----------



## rohan daniel

gear used:
englfireball
uad quadcore
1176
LA2A
WAVES JJP's for bass
FABFILTER - saturn
ESP sc207 - 7string guitar
cubase

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkyZnoxvuHw

give feedback plzz


----------



## Rev2010

rohan daniel said:


> give feedback plzz



I liked it a lot! And I'm not a fan of Rihanna or pop in general, but if pop were like what you did here I could definitely get down with it 



Rev.


----------



## Drezik27

I'm looking for guitar help here....30 second clip from one of the songs off my bands new EP. 

This is the heaviest part of the song, I'm really trying to get the guitars to pop here but I'm struggling in doing so. I want the listener to feel the character in the story is just in this desolate place/state of mind. 

Any pointers for the guitar would be greatly appreciated. There's a lot more technical riffing through the rest of the song where the tone fits really great, it's just this heavy part isn't working for me. 

**Disclaimer**
1. real bass will be used on the final version
2. drums are just a preset from EZ drummer - Final drums will be mixed through Superior 
3. there will be lyrics over it

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/user37027297/mix-test[/sc]


----------



## rohan daniel

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/echonation-better-have-my-moneyremix[/SC]

It seems my cover of rihanna was banned 
so here is a cloud version of the song above. 

gear used:
englfireball
uad quadcore
1176
LA2A
WAVES JJP's for bass
FABFILTER - saturn
ESP sc207 - 7string guitar
cubase


----------



## JEngelking

rohan daniel said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/echonation-better-have-my-moneyremix[/SC]
> 
> It seems my cover of rihanna was banned
> so here is a cloud version of the song above.
> 
> gear used:
> englfireball
> uad quadcore
> 1176
> LA2A
> WAVES JJP's for bass
> FABFILTER - saturn
> ESP sc207 - 7string guitar
> cubase




Can't think of anything that I'd really critique here, sounds pretty good! The whole mix has a nice punch to it.



I'm back with more album bits.  Just finished the bass for this one. Right now I'm thinking the mix for this album is pretty close with how I've got everything recorded, I just wanna make the snare a little bigger sounding and have the kick have some more punch to it. I think a little bit of well-placed compression will be in order. Oh, and compression on the bass track too, although in this mix I do have a quick preset on that works as a placeholder.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/doakes-wip[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

Drezik27 said:


> I'm looking for guitar help here....30 second clip from one of the songs off my bands new EP.
> 
> This is the heaviest part of the song, I'm really trying to get the guitars to pop here but I'm struggling in doing so. I want the listener to feel the character in the story is just in this desolate place/state of mind.
> 
> Any pointers for the guitar would be greatly appreciated. There's a lot more technical riffing through the rest of the song where the tone fits really great, it's just this heavy part isn't working for me.
> 
> **Disclaimer**
> 1. real bass will be used on the final version
> 2. drums are just a preset from EZ drummer - Final drums will be mixed through Superior
> 3. there will be lyrics over it
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/user37027297/mix-test[/sc]




honestly, i don't think the drama is so much the guitar. i think once you add the other elements (live bass/Properly mixed drums) this will thicken right up... i can feel where you are going with this i think it just needs that extra reinforcement from the other instruments... sounds cool man!


----------



## Masoo2

rohan daniel said:


> It seems my cover of rihanna was banned
> so here is a cloud version of the song above.



Great work, but I would personally lower that synth that you can hear towards the beginning in the center (Unless it is part of the original track)



Drezik27 said:


> I'm looking for guitar help here....30 second clip from one of the songs off my bands new EP.
> 
> **Disclaimer**
> 1. real bass will be used on the final version
> 2. drums are just a preset from EZ drummer - Final drums will be mixed through Superior
> 3. there will be lyrics over it



Sound great man. Like the other guy said, adding bass, adding vocals, and changing up the drums will more than likely make the mix sound fuller.

Getting somewhat of a Born of Osiris vibe (The Discovery) from the track, so consider keeping the bass with a grindy like tone.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/animals-humanitys-last-breath-mix-and-master-20[/SC]

Could you guys help me make this, well, more full? It feels like it is lacking in glue, where as a mix like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWOjAFLyfdY is glued together and feels like a cohesive unit.

Also, are the vocals too low? I normally put them too high, but for this mix I decided to lower them a substantial amount.

(and yes, I know the part at 2:24 is cringeworthy, I forgot to change it and this isn't the final mix haha)


----------



## Drezik27

Masoo2 said:


> Great work, but I would personally lower that synth that you can hear towards the beginning in the center (Unless it is part of the original track)
> 
> 
> 
> Sound great man. Like the other guy said, adding bass, adding vocals, and changing up the drums will more than likely make the mix sound fuller.
> 
> Getting somewhat of a Born of Osiris vibe (The Discovery) from the track, so consider keeping the bass with a grindy like tone.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/animals-humanitys-last-breath-mix-and-master-20[/SC]
> 
> Could you guys help me make this, well, more full? It feels like it is lacking in glue, where as a mix like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWOjAFLyfdY is glued together and feels like a cohesive unit.
> 
> Also, are the vocals too low? I normally put them too high, but for this mix I decided to lower them a substantial amount.
> 
> (and yes, I know the part at 2:24 is cringeworthy, I forgot to change it and this isn't the final mix haha)



Thanks for the kind words. 

Could be my speakers (work laptop), but it sounds like the guitars are sitting a bit too high. Maybe try lowering by maybe 1-2 Db and see what happens. 

Also - give the Density MK compressor (free) a try, they have a couple glue presets that I have found come in handy every once in awhile. Might help.


----------



## JEngelking

Drezik27 said:


> I'm looking for guitar help here....30 second clip from one of the songs off my bands new EP.
> 
> This is the heaviest part of the song, I'm really trying to get the guitars to pop here but I'm struggling in doing so. I want the listener to feel the character in the story is just in this desolate place/state of mind.
> 
> Any pointers for the guitar would be greatly appreciated. There's a lot more technical riffing through the rest of the song where the tone fits really great, it's just this heavy part isn't working for me.
> 
> **Disclaimer**
> 1. real bass will be used on the final version
> 2. drums are just a preset from EZ drummer - Final drums will be mixed through Superior
> 3. there will be lyrics over it
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/user37027297/mix-test[/sc]



I'll echo everyone else and say that everything will probably fill out fine once you add in the final instruments. The drums do sound a little thin, but I think the final version will mend that and I think the bass as an extension of the guitar will help fill out that low end. 



Masoo2 said:


> Great work, but I would personally lower that synth that you can hear towards the beginning in the center (Unless it is part of the original track)
> 
> 
> 
> Sound great man. Like the other guy said, adding bass, adding vocals, and changing up the drums will more than likely make the mix sound fuller.
> 
> Getting somewhat of a Born of Osiris vibe (The Discovery) from the track, so consider keeping the bass with a grindy like tone.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/animals-humanitys-last-breath-mix-and-master-20[/SC]
> 
> Could you guys help me make this, well, more full? It feels like it is lacking in glue, where as a mix like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWOjAFLyfdY is glued together and feels like a cohesive unit.
> 
> Also, are the vocals too low? I normally put them too high, but for this mix I decided to lower them a substantial amount.
> 
> (and yes, I know the part at 2:24 is cringeworthy, I forgot to change it and this isn't the final mix haha)



I don't think the vocals sound too low, although I do think they sound a little thin. I do also think that the guitars could come down just a hair.


----------



## Chase The Moth

Finished this clip today - work in progress for an EP that may well be finished in a few years. Would love some feedback!

https://soundcloud.com/chasethemoth/seekers-ep-demo-clip-2


----------



## wilsontarpey

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metaldungeon101/sets/infant-curbstomp-....-for-brains[/SC]

Thanks to y'all, I learned how to start recording, so thanks

This was made in a basement with Logic Pro, an apogee One, peavey 6505 and a single SM57. Bass was DI vocals were SM57 w/o any preamp.
Drums are just samples I mixed.


----------



## rohan daniel

JEngelking said:


> Can't think of anything that I'd really critique here, sounds pretty good! The whole mix has a nice punch to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back with more album bits.  Just finished the bass for this one. Right now I'm thinking the mix for this album is pretty close with how I've got everything recorded, I just wanna make the snare a little bigger sounding and have the kick have some more punch to it. I think a little bit of well-placed compression will be in order. Oh, and compression on the bass track too, although in this mix I do have a quick preset on that works as a placeholder.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/doakes-wip[/SC]



your grand part got me real good loving the arrangements you have done so far nice this is a very safe mixing you have done there that i noticed.

Here is a single from my bands album

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSFJRUXUDGY

please critique it


----------



## JEngelking

rohan daniel said:


> your grand part got me real good loving the arrangements you have done so far nice this is a very safe mixing you have done there that i noticed.
> 
> Here is a single from my bands album
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSFJRUXUDGY
> 
> please critique it



Thanks man! I really appreciate the positive feedback. 

Just listened to the song you posted and I really don't think I have any critique other than that there are times where I wish the vocals were a little more crisp or more at the forefront of the mix, and I think the cymbals could be a little louder, but otherwise awesome work! Composition sounds good, everything glues together really well and it overall sounds professional!


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

I mixed this short snippet last weekend for practice sake. I went for that dreamy/cathartic rock-sound that bands like Coldplay or Thirty Seconds To Mars use. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/jules-king-never-stop-mixing-practice[/SC]

This is the first time I've properly used reference tracking while mastering, and it turned out to be quite effective! Sample Magic's Magic AB plugin made it easy enough for me to not break workflow. This is also the first mix I used Fabfilters Pro-Q 2 on 

I got the free multi-tracks here: Mixing Secrets For The Small Studio (Cambridge Music Technology)


----------



## Saieph

Chase The Moth said:


> Finished this clip today - work in progress for an EP that may well be finished in a few years. Would love some feedback!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/chasethemoth/seekers-ep-demo-clip-2



So, all of my commentary for this track, and for your other tracks are ALL GLOWING...I really truly love what you are doing in composition, recording, feeling...it's all amazing, and I dig it mucho!

If I had one complaint, it would only be that I don't like your kick sound...I just think it's a little flat, but that is JUST my OPINION.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Hi guys !

https://soundcloud.com/jeyh21/instru-test-eternal/s-ycLkU

Just started working on my band's first EP (metalcore/modern metal), and i need some fresh pairs of ears (yours indeed ! ) to tell me about the overall balance/feel about this instrumental mix 

Please notice that some drum parts near the end of the song are waiting to be fixed by our drummer


----------



## Chase The Moth

Gashzilla said:


> So, all of my commentary for this track, and for your other tracks are ALL GLOWING...I really truly love what you are doing in composition, recording, feeling...it's all amazing, and I dig it mucho!
> 
> If I had one complaint, it would only be that I don't like your kick sound...I just think it's a little flat, but that is JUST my OPINION.



Thanks man, really appreciate the feedback!

Still working on the drum sounds 

TheUnknownOne - That sounds absolutely amazing, so tight! Are the drums live?


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Chase The Moth - Thanks dude ! Drums aren't live, it is obviously too hard to set up for us, but we use an electronic drum kit straight into SD2.0 with a blend of other samples to make it sound a bit closer to the real thing !


----------



## TheUnknownOne

rohan daniel said:


> Here is a single from my bands album
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSFJRUXUDGY
> 
> please critique it



Sounds really nice and interesting to me ! I love the sound textures and the overall composition of the song keeps things pretty interesting 

The mix is nice by the way, I just find that the e-guitars are a bit too much V shaped in opposite of the clean parts, making things suddenly narrower ! Maybe the transition between the two kind of parts could have been a bit smoother regarding the EQ choices


----------



## Oudou

rohan daniel said:


> your grand part got me real good loving the arrangements you have done so far nice this is a very safe mixing you have done there that i noticed.
> 
> Here is a single from my bands album
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSFJRUXUDGY
> 
> please critique it



Sounds great man! I think the mix is generally well balanced but I think you could bring out the clean vocal parts out a little bit more. I quite liked the song itself as well.

Btw, also really digged your Rihanna cover! An interesting idea and a big improvement over the original one


----------



## rohan daniel

TheUnknownOne said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jeyh21/instru-test-eternal/s-ycLkU
> 
> Just started working on my band's first EP (metalcore/modern metal), and i need some fresh pairs of ears (yours indeed ! ) to tell me about the overall balance/feel about this instrumental mix
> 
> Please notice that some drum parts near the end of the song are waiting to be fixed by our drummer



this mix is suitable for a 5 inch diameter monitor and it sounds good!!
it still sounds little boxy.
but yeah keep at it. 

thanx appreciate your feedback


----------



## rohan daniel

Oudou said:


> Sounds great man! I think the mix is generally well balanced but I think you could bring out the clean vocal parts out a little bit more. I quite liked the song itself as well.
> 
> Btw, also really digged your Rihanna cover! An interesting idea and a big improvement over the original one



thank you buddy appreciate your comment


----------



## Oudou

TheUnknownOne said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jeyh21/instru-test-eternal/s-ycLkU
> 
> Just started working on my band's first EP (metalcore/modern metal), and i need some fresh pairs of ears (yours indeed ! ) to tell me about the overall balance/feel about this instrumental mix
> 
> Please notice that some drum parts near the end of the song are waiting to be fixed by our drummer



Good stuff! Some nice riffs there and the overall composition works great. If there's one thing I'd change though, I think the intro guitar could be a little less loud.


----------



## Oudou

Warlus_Of_Doom said:


> I mixed this short snippet last weekend for practice sake. I went for that dreamy/cathartic rock-sound that bands like Coldplay or Thirty Seconds To Mars use.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/jules-king-never-stop-mixing-practice[/SC]
> 
> This is the first time I've properly used reference tracking while mastering, and it turned out to be quite effective! Sample Magic's Magic AB plugin made it easy enough for me to not break workflow. This is also the first mix I used Fabfilters Pro-Q 2 on
> 
> I got the free multi-tracks here: Mixing Secrets For The Small Studio (Cambridge Music Technology)




Very nice, you definitely nailed the sound you were going for. Based on that I would definitely like to hear the whole song.


If anyone's interested, I started a Death tribute band with some friends and we posted a studio cover of Zombie Ritual on youtube a few weeks ago: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeRMDMMCzf4

We plan on doing a lot more of these so I would greatly appreciate any feedback. I think the guitars sound a little bit cheap and digital, so we are planning to mic up our amps next time for a more organic sound.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Thanks for the feedback ! I already tweeked some things into this mix, the lead intro guitar was quite loud indeed


----------



## Saieph

Working on some new material. Fixed Saieph_0007 and moved onto a new one. Let me know what you all think:

Saieph_0007
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0007-saieph-1[/SC]

Saieph_0008
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0008-saieph[/SC]


----------



## schwiz

Here's a track I'm working on by August Burns Red. I haven't done any mastering on it yet, just the mixing. Trying to get it right.

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/schwizbeats/august-burns-red-martyr-full-instrumental-cover[/SC]

Any advice for my snare drum or the mix overall?


----------



## ooidort

https://soundcloud.com/ooidort/immovable-versus-unstoppable

Trying to nail the mix for a project I'm working on, and this is where I'm at so far...


----------



## Masoo2

schwiz said:


> Here's a track I'm working on by August Burns Red. I haven't done any mastering on it yet, just the mixing. Trying to get it right.
> 
> Any advice for my snare drum or the mix overall?



The mix overall is pretty decent for not being mastered, but the snare does need some work. 

Maybe roll off some of the highs? More compression? Maybe just a different sample?



ooidort said:


> https://soundcloud.com/ooidort/immovable-versus-unstoppable
> 
> Trying to nail the mix for a project I'm working on, and this is where I'm at so far...



Nice heavy mix man, what did you use for the guitars?


Keeping with the August Burns Red theme, here is a quick drum and bass test that I rendered while working on a mixtest of some Broken Promises stems.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/drum-and-bass-mix-test-joe-laul[/SC]

Pretty happy with it, but soundcloud definitely takes away some of the punch in the bass guitar.

Can't seem to get the guitars to sound right though, so I just won't even bother posting them.

EDIT: Here's the file itself, sounds so much nicer than on soundcloud https://www.dropbox.com/s/9wh2pqs7j12507p/leaugustbrunsredbassanddrumstest.wav?dl=0


----------



## schwiz

Those toms sit so wide in the mix; I really like it.

How'd you find the stems? I was looking all over the internet for some ABR vocal tracks and had no luck


----------



## DamienE7

schwiz said:


> Here's a track I'm working on by August Burns Red. I haven't done any mastering on it yet, just the mixing. Trying to get it right.
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/schwizbeats/august-burns-red-martyr-full-instrumental-cover[/SC]
> 
> Any advice for my snare drum or the mix overall?




I Agree that the snare could use some work. its sounding pretty good though!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shalashaska-4/complicitous-test-clip[/SC]

this is a short tone test for a song I am planning to record over the next couple of days... worked on my guitar tone and changed my Cymbals, kick and toms in Superior Drummer.


----------



## Saieph

@ooidort - Nice mix. Very clear and dynamic. Like!
@DamienE7 - I really dig the tone. Did you double track the bass? The guitar tone is really wide and present, which I dig a lot. Keep it up!

I am humble in the presence of greatness on this board and thread. I therefore submit the first 2:45 of my latest tune. I obviously still have some tweaking to do, but I'm settling into a slightly different paradigm, overall sound, and set of tools on this track. Let me know your thoughts!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0008-saieph[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

schwiz said:


> Those toms sit so wide in the mix; I really like it.
> 
> How'd you find the stems? I was looking all over the internet for some ABR vocal tracks and had no luck



Sorry, for the late reply, but @joelaul on soundcloud had made them (short cover, just the length I posted) to his soundcloud.

I think he took them down though.


----------



## DamienE7

Gashzilla said:


> @ooidort - Nice mix. Very clear and dynamic. Like!
> @DamienE7 - I really dig the tone. Did you double track the bass? The guitar tone is really wide and present, which I dig a lot. Keep it up!
> 
> I am humble in the presence of greatness on this board and thread. I therefore submit the first 2:45 of my latest tune. I obviously still have some tweaking to do, but I'm settling into a slightly different paradigm, overall sound, and set of tools on this track. Let me know your thoughts!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0008-saieph[/SC]



Yeah, double tracked bass. Thanks for the kind words!
Whoa! That track was cool man!! I got lost in it!!


----------



## ooidort

Masoo2 said:


> Nice heavy mix man, what did you use for the guitars?



Cheers! I'm using Positive Grid's BIAS for desktop. Works like a charm.



Gashzilla said:


> @ooidort - Nice mix. Very clear and dynamic. Like!



Thanks dude!


----------



## DamienE7

ooidort said:


> https://soundcloud.com/ooidort/immovable-versus-unstoppable
> 
> Trying to nail the mix for a project I'm working on, and this is where I'm at so far...



Wow... i just checked this out. that sounds awesome man! well done!


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

Saieph said:


> I am humble in the presence of greatness on this board and thread. I therefore submit the first 2:45 of my latest tune. I obviously still have some tweaking to do, but I'm settling into a slightly different paradigm, overall sound, and set of tools on this track. Let me know your thoughts!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0008-saieph[/SC]



The intro has a great vibe! I like the lead tone with the modulation effect a lot! I also enjoyed how different parts of the song feel equally important for the big picture. 

Soundwise, I felt like the distorted guitars were a bit thin and didn't lock in with the bass properly. Maybe use some saturation on the bass i.e. Overall I felt like the mix lacked low/sub-frequencies.

-----------------

I've always been too lazy to do any more than 2 guitar tracks per stem, but thanks to a friend of mine, I got inspired to try out some multi-tracking! 

I recorded 10 tracks for the guitars (2 for lead, rest for the chords), which is still very reasonable, but definitely gives a bigger punch than the regular quad-tracked guitars (let alone dual-tracked)!

Tell me what you think 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/devtones-mixing-practice[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

@Walrus_Of_Doom - Thanks for the suggestion. I should feel humbled so far...that take was completely unmixed!  I will keep an eye out on the subs. As for the guitars, this was really my first time with my newer setup only double tracking, as I'm trying to thin things out a bit. That being said, I could certainly try tweaking the guitars a bit and see where that gets me. At the same time, I do have to consider a slight alteration in the bass tone. The bass is actually my seven string processed to SOUND like a bass...for now. I wasn't going to worry too much because I'm picking up a 5 string soon, but apparently not soon enough. LOL

Let me know what your thoughts are on this one as well, and maybe I can find some direction between the two critiques. Thanks, as always...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0007-saieph-1[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

@Walrus_Of_Doom: Great sounding mix man, the layers create a nice atmospheric feel to the overall track.

@Saieph: Sounds pretty nice man! Though, as you said yourself, the bass does need some work. Using an actual bass will probably fix most of the issues there.

Made these two mixes of the Echo In The Room stems by Elitist, could you guys tell me which of the two you prefer? First is more bass heavy than the second on the guitars, but that is the only change.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/elitist-echo-in-the-room-mix-1?in=masoo242/sets/echo-in-the-room-elitist-mixes[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/elitist-echo-in-the-room-mix-2?in=masoo242/sets/echo-in-the-room-elitist-mixes[/SC]

Also, do the rhythms need to come down a few db in certain areas?

EDIT: The snare is also slightly "weaker" (if that makes any sense) because the drums were a single track and not MIDI/separate tracks. Any idea how I could somehow lower the volume of the snare without cutting out the majority of its snap through EQ? (which is what I did)


----------



## theo

Been a long time since I popped in here. I'll check some of the newer submissions soon.

Finally wrote something new! Never mind the mix, I haven't spent any time on that yet, these are really just scratch tracks so I don't forget the parts, would love some feedback on the songwriting. Bear in mind that this will have vocals in the near future.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/hirojoshi-24-10-15-mp3[/SC]


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Seems like there is a lot of interesting stuff going on there, i'll take the time to take a listen tomorrow !

Still working on my band EP, and i would like your overall feeling about the balance of this mix : do you think it is too bright/to harsh? I am always struggling with an annoying frequency around 2800hz, and if end up finding things either too harsh or too dull, but it might be my setup's fault.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/227725052/Daylight mix (more meat).mp3


----------



## Shammas

@Masoo- I prefer that first one, it's definitely meatier to my ears with the added bass.
@Theo- Sounds pretty cool, but I'd personally add more reverb to the drums and add more low end to the kick. The clickiness is there, but I don't feel the thump. Also maybe bring the snare up just a hair.
@TheUnknownOne- I have to give the same advice I gave to Theo in terms of the kick drum. Other than that it sounds cool!

I haven't posted in a while but I've been demoing stuff for my next album and this is a quick excerpt. Let me know what you think of the mix!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/no-shave-november-mixtest[/SC]


----------



## theo

Cheers Shammas, That's entirely stock EZ drummer and audio direct from my axe fx 2. only other thing in the project is a limiter on my master bus. Was only posting for song writing critique at this stage


----------



## Shammas

theo said:


> Cheers Shammas, That's entirely stock EZ drummer and audio direct from my axe fx 2. only other thing in the project is a limiter on my master bus. Was only posting for song writing critique at this stage


Oh my bad, I didn't even read that part. My mind was all scattered after a long work session.


----------



## oc616

Hey all,

I'm a massive fan of Josh's style in both Tony Danza and Glass Cloud, with other artists like Ion Dissonance and Frontierer also doing this style I'm trying to aim for in my newer songs. I'm trying to get the mix there, but I'm having trouble with getting some things to sit/sound right, specifically the snare and leads (although if you feel anything else is way out please feel free to point it out).

I stuck a medley of random riff ideas I couldn't make songs around below, can anyone who's tried this sort of stuff before give me some tips on steering either of the problem areas I mentioned (and others you find) in the right direction?

Cheers.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/craigargyleofficial/double-drop-d-medley[/SC]


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Shammas said:


> @Masoo- I prefer that first one, it's definitely meatier to my ears with the added bass.
> @Theo- Sounds pretty cool, but I'd personally add more reverb to the drums and add more low end to the kick. The clickiness is there, but I don't feel the thump. Also maybe bring the snare up just a hair.
> @TheUnknownOne- I have to give the same advice I gave to Theo in terms of the kick drum. Other than that it sounds cool!
> 
> I haven't posted in a while but I've been demoing stuff for my next album and this is a quick excerpt. Let me know what you think of the mix!
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/no-shave-november-mixtest[/SC]




You're right indeed, I am still struggling with the kick on songs with fast paced beats then breakdowns. The kick has a little 3dB boost near 69hzI, tried to use an analog saturation too, but it ended a bit boomy in my opinion. Do you think automating the kick EQ by boosting a bit more for slower parts could be the answer to my problem? 

Otherwise I loved your mix once again, really nice djent tone on those guitars. Seems like you have a nice grit on the bass too, what did you use to achieve that?


----------



## AndruwX

Please, critique!
Also, can someone link me a video or tutorial for how to mix drums? They always sound pretty dead, at least for me 

https://soundcloud.com/andresggarcia/lance-and-sword-no-vocals


----------



## Shammas

TheUnknownOne said:


> You're right indeed, I am still struggling with the kick on songs with fast paced beats then breakdowns. The kick has a little 3dB boost near 69hzI, tried to use an analog saturation too, but it ended a bit boomy in my opinion. Do you think automating the kick EQ by boosting a bit more for slower parts could be the answer to my problem?
> 
> Otherwise I loved your mix once again, really nice djent tone on those guitars. Seems like you have a nice grit on the bass too, what did you use to achieve that?


I'm bad at this stuff but I would make sure it's compressed nicely and even put a compressor on the master bus to allow the mix to duck for the kick.

And thanks! I used my Pod for all guitar and bass tones. My strings were a few months old, maybe that helped?


----------



## TheUnknownOne

@Shammas - Who knows ?! 

Gotta try different compression settings on the kick, anyway it stills needs a bit of work as a whole, I find my pre-master (just throwed a limiter before uploading) a bit harsh and unnatural 


@AndruwX - The guitars seemed like a good starting point to me, I believe with a more present and dirtier bass they would sound nice. The drums are indeed a bit washed out by the guitars, I'm still not a pro at mixing drums, but if you use something like Superior Drummer, i recommend you Jonnhy Fortiori's drum treatment tutorial (lot of nice stuff about routing and using correctly bleed in SD2.0, also parallel comp and sidechaining oh's with snare is explained if I remember). The systematic drum mixing guide is also a must read if you start ! Also if you want to use any kind of compression/limiter on your master bus, it is really interesting to try settings on your drum under it, to see how the snare can quickly become crushed by master bus comp/limiter and learn how to fix it. It will help you see how drums should sit in a uncompressed mix. You could also reference to something like Nolly's drum sounds on Soundcloud


----------



## AndruwX

Thank you TheUnknowOne, I will look for those resources!


----------



## TheUnknownOne

AndruwX said:


> Thank you TheUnknowOne, I will look for those resources!



That's nothing, I personnally struggled a lot of time when I started using SD2.0


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Working hard here during my spare time, I still have some things to fix on this before putting vocals, but I would have like your opinion about this. Between those two attempts, which one feels the most balanced to your ears (regarding drum/guitars levels and brightness/bass balance) ?

(by the way please don't pay attention for the crappy intro/ending, I am gonna do things differently when the vocals will sit in )

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/227725052/Breather mix 1.mp3

Or

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/227725052/Breather mix b.mp3


----------



## Saieph

TheUnknownOne said:


> Working hard here during my spare time, I still have some things to fix on this before putting vocals, but I would have like your opinion about this. Between those two attempts, which one feels the most balanced to your ears (regarding drum/guitars levels and brightness/bass balance) ?
> 
> (by the way please don't pay attention for the crappy intro/ending, I am gonna do things differently when the vocals will sit in )
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/227725052/Breather mix 1.mp3
> 
> Or
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/227725052/Breather mix b.mp3




I liked the 2nd mix better. Maybe the 2nd mix if the guitars come up just a tad more.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Saieph said:


> I liked the 2nd mix better. Maybe the 2nd mix if the guitars come up just a tad more.



Thanks for the input buddy !


----------



## DamienE7

I haven't posted in a while but I've been demoing stuff for my next album and this is a quick excerpt. Let me know what you think of the mix!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/no-shave-november-mixtest[/SC][/QUOTE]

Man, that sounds awesome!!! What are you using for drums and any tips on what you do to get them sounding so good?

Recently I have been working on miking my cab instead of recording direct through my pod. Its taking some time to tweak things and get it sounding right. I recorded this earlier today and its the closest I have got to where I want to be so far, still a long way to go. Any advice is more than welcome.


----------



## DamienE7

I haven't posted in a while but I've been demoing stuff for my next album and this is a quick excerpt. Let me know what you think of the mix!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/no-shave-november-mixtest[/SC][/QUOTE]

Man, that sounds awesome!!! What are you using for drums and any tips on what you do to get them sounding so good?

Recently I have been working on miking my cab instead of recording direct through my pod. Its taking some time to tweak things and get it sounding right. I recorded this earlier today and its the closest I have got to where I want to be so far, still a long way to go. Any advice is more than welcome.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shalashaska-4/death-and-taxes[/SC]


----------



## rohan daniel

its been long i posted here a
new mix and song that i worked 
on for my band and tried using 
less on board gear and more of vsts 

any type of a feedback is a good feedback. 

jackson dinky8 stock pickups
line6 podhd500
toontrack 
loads of waves vsts.

OLDlinknotworking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er1u0MRVMC8
and as always i hope you enjoy
newlink down below


----------



## rohan daniel

its been long i posted here a
new mix and song that i worked 
on for my band and tried using 
less on board gear and more of vsts 

any type of a feedback is a good feedback. 

jackson dinky8 stock pickups
line6 podhd500
toontrack 
loads of waves vsts.

(NEWlink)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKMdEEP_H48
and as always i hope you enjoy


----------



## Saieph

Pretty freaking sweet, rohan. Definitely dig. Is that a band you are mixing for, or your own?

I haven't been on here for a bit, but I love all the stuff you guys are putting out there! Happy New Year to all...hoping this is going to be as productive and as satisfying as possible, for all of you!!!

Here is my latest. I still want to tweak the lead sounds and volumes in the mix...other than that, let me know what you all think!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0008-saieph[/SC]


----------



## rohan daniel

thank you gash
mixing for my own band

your mix needs moar bass, guitars are fine, drums feel like you just went with whatever pattern suited best and layers are well placed.


----------



## Saieph

rohan daniel said:


> thank you gash
> mixing for my own band
> 
> your mix needs moar bass, guitars are fine, drums feel like you just went with whatever pattern suited best and layers are well placed.



Yeah, I like the bass louder than that anyway...so I'm gonna stick to my gut and crank it a bit. What do you mean by "just went with whatever pattern suited best"? I mean, I know there isn't a ridiculous amount of variation, but I DID program them that way. LOL


----------



## Saieph

Also...the intro for the new song I'm working on:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0009-saieph[/SC]


----------



## rohan daniel

Saieph said:


> Yeah, I like the bass louder than that anyway...so I'm gonna stick to my gut and crank it a bit. What do you mean by "just went with whatever pattern suited best"? I mean, I know there isn't a ridiculous amount of variation, but I DID program them that way. LOL



either the drums go with guitars or vice versa you know what i am talking about


----------



## Saieph

Oh, no, I actually didn't know what you were talking about. That's why I asked. Good news though, I don't usually like it when the guitar and drums go together. Bass and drums: sometimes. But whatever. It's all syncopated and works fine. Maybe not as neanderthal-esque beat pounding metal, but that's not what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Semikiller

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/160110-1711a[/SC]

I haven't made anything in about a year now. After switching to BIAS, I feel that I have new found inspiration!


----------



## Saieph

Semikiller said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/160110-1711a[/SC]
> 
> I haven't made anything in about a year now. After switching to BIAS, I feel that I have new found inspiration!



I love this! Please do more. It has great balance, and the composition is top notch! Very nice, friend!

Here is my latest. I still need to bang out a solo, tweak some sounds and mix properly, but the tracking and arrangement is done. Let me know what you all think:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0009-saieph[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

Saieph // The mixing definitely needs some work, but for a quick demo mix I think it sounds fine. The track itself is pretty nice too. The part starting at 2:37 is probably my favorite part of the whole track. Really enjoyed the ambient/bass outro too.


Decided to start working on a new mixtest/full cover, this time it's Glass Cloud's Ivy & Wine

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/glass-cloud-ivy-wine-mix-testcover-sample-2[/SC]


Opinions of the overall mix so far? Anything specific that needs to be changed on the drums or bass?

EDIT: Swapped link with updated version


----------



## Saieph

Masoo2 said:


> Saieph // The mixing definitely needs some work, but for a quick demo mix I think it sounds fine. The track itself is pretty nice too. The part starting at 2:37 is probably my favorite part of the whole track. Really enjoyed the ambient/bass outro too.
> 
> 
> Decided to start working on a new mixtest/full cover, this time it's Glass Cloud's Ivy & Wine
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/glass-cloud-ivy-wine-mix-testcover-sample-2[/SC]
> 
> 
> Opinions of the overall mix so far? Anything specific that needs to be changed on the drums or bass?
> 
> EDIT: Swapped link with updated version



Sounds pretty decent. A bit much in the 500 - 1K and 6k+ for my tastes, but everything has clarity for sure.

What, in terms of mixing, where you thinking with regards to my composition above?


----------



## Masoo2

The rhythm guitars sound a little dark to me (could just be preference), and don't seem that wide in the mix.

Did you double track them?


----------



## Kride

Quickie pickup and amp plugin tests

https://soundcloud.com/krister-virtanen/sets/amplitube-4-vs-bias-fx-vs-tone-zone-vs-pegasus


----------



## Kride

rohan daniel said:


> its been long i posted here a
> new mix and song that i worked
> on for my band and tried using
> less on board gear and more of vsts
> 
> any type of a feedback is a good feedback.
> 
> jackson dinky8 stock pickups
> line6 podhd500
> toontrack
> loads of waves vsts.
> 
> (NEWlink)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKMdEEP_H48
> and as always i hope you enjoy



Very cool stuff. I digs.


----------



## Random3

Hi guys, wondering if I can get any feedback on my latest mix. Spent a good few hours on this and I could use a second opinion.

Here's the link, cheers: https://soundcloud.com/charlie-munro-mixes/divergency-mix/s-qut6C


----------



## rohan daniel

Kride said:


> Very cool stuff. I digs.


 thanks man glad you like it.


----------



## Random3

Seems like I can't edit posts on here, anyway here's a link to the finished version of the one I posted above:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/charlie-munro-mixes/divergency-by-born-of-osiris-1/s-cl5eP[/SC]

I'll do my best to have a listen to any others posted after me.


----------



## Saieph

Masoo2 said:


> The rhythm guitars sound a little dark to me (could just be preference), and don't seem that wide in the mix.
> 
> Did you double track them?



Yes, the guitars are double tracked. There are quad tracks on some parts. I updated the mix to spread a bit more, and I'm doing a full scale mix this evening, so I will post my results once that is complete for everyone's review.


----------



## blubaruboxer

working on this. first attempt at using my pod hd500x for all bass and guitar tones to see what it comes out like. still trying to write an ending and working on the mix as i go. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/project-52-2-3-16[/SC]


----------



## Cosmic_Sushi

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jules-hitchman/keep-looking-up[/SC]

Hey guys, 

Just made a fun jam for anyone who wants to take a listen. Im still getting to grips with mixing so any feedback is appreciated. Enjoy!


----------



## Drackulis

Cosmic Sushi - 

I'm liking the general feel of the jam and I see what you're trying to do. Not sure what plugins you're using for the drums, but they sound static. Try changing the velocity of each note individually and move them slightly forward or backwards in time with snap off as well. There's a random quantize feature in Cubase, not sure what you're using though.
The guitar tones are pretty sick, though, although the bass is too thin I think. 
Anyway, take everything I said with a pinch of salt, I'm listening to this on less than decent speakers. 

blubaruboxer - 

I really like this, the mix is v good, although the guitar tone could use some more punch, but that's just my taste. The composition is also very good, maybe you can add a second guitar countermelody to the main groove at times? I don't mean the high ambient ones but another rhythm part. But again, that is just personal taste. Good job overall though! 

Random3 - 

Damn son, I' like the mix a lot. I'm not an expert, so I can't really critique. 


Anyway, I started doing production and mixing/mastering about 3-4 months ago, on and off, and have been fighting with this track for a while...I can happily say that it's reaching its end stages (a part is still missing, so ignore the lowering of volume in the second "chorus" if you will, it's not a mistake), but there is still something that separates this from mixes that I can just listen to without paying attention to the mix...or maybe I'm just obsessing, I'm not sure.

Here it is, have a listen and tell me what you think!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/futileessence/lost-semi-master-v3[/SC]

Gear:
Jackson JS22-7 Dinky 7-String
Ignite free amp and cab (DI with Audiobox USB)
Trillian for bass
Superior for Drums
Other VSTi's for piano/synths.
And an absolute ***tton of plugins including waves and fabfilter.


----------



## Cosmic_Sushi

Cheers for that feedback drackulis, 

Im using superior avatar kit in reaper for the drums so I will try to randomize the velocities a bit and see about quantizing. I use some Krk 5"'s for mixing and always forget they have a bit less bass response, so will add some more in that department also. 

I like your track, the composition is great! I would say that I cant really hear the bass either but perhaps thats just my headphones. Drums sound dynamic and guitars are tight. Overall mix is real punchy, nice work!


----------



## Saieph

Cosmic_Sushi - Good stuff...really love the atmosphere!
Drackulis - Killer! Very meaty!

Here is something new I'm working on...new paradigm with mixing...hope it's getting better (compare to track 09 on the soundcloud page for differences):
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0010-saieph[/SC]


----------



## Korbain

Didn't see this thread. Some awesome stuff here  

Just finished up a new song, a bit different to what i normally do. Any feedback is always welcome.

https://soundcloud.com/korbaink7/falling-from-a-high


----------



## jasonsansburn

Blubaruboxer - Loved the Outro
Dackulis - Holy meaty hell. That sounded crazy. In a good way

Posting the outro to something I made today
https://soundcloud.com/sandyjayguy/the-bicycle-was-two-tired


----------



## JEngelking

Korbain said:


> Didn't see this thread. Some awesome stuff here
> 
> Just finished up a new song, a bit different to what i normally do. Any feedback is always welcome.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/korbaink7/falling-from-a-high



I dug it man. There's definitely nice melody in there, and the structure was good. 



jasonsansburn said:


> Blubaruboxer - Loved the Outro
> Dackulis - Holy meaty hell. That sounded crazy. In a good way
> 
> Posting the outro to something I made today
> https://soundcloud.com/sandyjayguy/the-bicycle-was-two-tired



That was awesome, sounded great! If I had to give advice, and I don't feel there's much to give, it's that I think the snare could come forward a little more, and the whole thing sounds just a tiiiny bit thin. Maybe the bass could come up as well? Or maybe it's just something that could be tweaked and made to sound a little bassier in mastering... Either way awesome work!



I've got a riff I'm very fond of and would like to expand on, but I'm not sure what kind of tone I should go for, what do you guys think? Something more clean, or something more gainy and modern? I'm kind of leaning toward clean, and then having it hit hard with a distorted part with the chords in the latter half, but let me know what you guys think. 

Here
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/tone-test[/SC]


----------



## brutalwizard

I've got a riff I'm very fond of and would like to expand on, but I'm not sure what kind of tone I should go for, what do you guys think? Something more clean, or something more gainy and modern? I'm kind of leaning toward clean, and then having it hit hard with a distorted part with the chords in the latter half, but let me know what you guys think. 

Here
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/tone-test[/SC][/QUOTE]


I would do both dude like you have it and let the drums/arrangement build it 
up cause thats a really sick riff



Also writers block is going to be the death of me haha. My newest WIP 
https://soundcloud.com/ibanezolas/east-we-go-demo/s-Iue3t


----------



## Korbain

JEngelking said:


> I dug it man. There's definitely nice melody in there, and the structure was good.
> 
> I've got a riff I'm very fond of and would like to expand on, but I'm not sure what kind of tone I should go for, what do you guys think? Something more clean, or something more gainy and modern? I'm kind of leaning toward clean, and then having it hit hard with a distorted part with the chords in the latter half, but let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Here
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/tone-test[/SC]



Thanks for the feedback, glad you liked it.

Digging your riff man, when the heavy version of the riff comes in, i'd go for a tighter distortion sound with a bit more balls to it for sure. Depends what feel you're going for though.

The cleaner version tone was great, just personally think a more tighter/punchy tone would add more impact and lets the notes come through better when the heavier version of the riff starts. 

Again, depends where the heavier bit will come in and im sure with some drums it'll add a full sound to it


----------



## theo

Hey guys, settings up a template for recording my incoming new guitar. All instrumentation is just placeholder stuff, hows the mix sounding though?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/pre-ngd-mixtest[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Theo, that mix is pretty fekkin brutal, dude. Guitar both cuts and sits fairly nicely, and that's in my crap headphones!

Here is what I'm working on as of late. I have some keys to put down, edits and a mix.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0011-saieph[/SC]


----------



## JohnIce

Working on this track for a while now, kind of electronic/loop-based rock. Or metal. I really have no idea.

The track count got pretty huge though and the mix is packed, so if you'd lend your ears I'd be happy  Sounds epic in my studio, sounded like garbage in the car. Mainly though I'd like some feedback on the vibe of the song in general. Does the verse have a good flow? I'm cutting it after the first chorus to create an air of mystery and wonder around my artistic persona of course. Cause I desperately need one of those. 

https://soundcloud.com/jntzero/engarde-short-ver

And here's some album artwork


----------



## Saieph

JohnIce said:


> Working on this track for a while now, kind of electronic/loop-based rock. Or metal. I really have no idea.
> 
> The track count got pretty huge though and the mix is packed, so if you'd lend your ears I'd be happy  Sounds epic in my studio, sounded like garbage in the car. Mainly though I'd like some feedback on the vibe of the song in general. Does the verse have a good flow? I'm cutting it after the first chorus to create an air of mystery and wonder around my artistic persona of course. Cause I desperately need one of those.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jntzero/engarde-short-ver



The vibe is very cool, and I like it a lot. I think the overall concept you are going for has some great potential. That being said:

I think it has very cool vibe that keeps me interested. It has mystery, but it's not inaccessible.

The guitars are a bit buried, IMHO...I know it's very difficult to balance electronic and heavy in the "epic" style you are going for, but I'm inclined to think you can probably EQ and compress the guitars in such a way that they stand out without being the dominant instrument.


----------



## JohnIce

Saieph said:


> The vibe is very cool, and I like it a lot. I think the overall concept you are going for has some great potential. That being said:
> 
> I think it has very cool vibe that keeps me interested. It has mystery, but it's not inaccessible.
> 
> The guitars are a bit buried, IMHO...I know it's very difficult to balance electronic and heavy in the "epic" style you are going for, but I'm inclined to think you can probably EQ and compress the guitars in such a way that they stand out without being the dominant instrument.



Thanks, I really appreciate that 

Yeah the guitars are super comb-filtered which makes them very aggressive but also makes them fit quite poorly in a mix. I don't want the guitars to draw attention to them like you might want in a metal track, but I think you're right in that it'd probably be good for the overall midrange and punch of the song to have more solid guitars. I hadn't thought of that really, so thanks


----------



## Saieph

JohnIce said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate that
> 
> Yeah the guitars are super comb-filtered which makes them very aggressive but also makes them fit quite poorly in a mix. I don't want the guitars to draw attention to them like you might want in a metal track, but I think you're right in that it'd probably be good for the overall midrange and punch of the song to have more solid guitars. I hadn't thought of that really, so thanks



Maybe just some creative stereo separation in the guitars is all you need...jsut something, not necessarily to bring attention to them, but to make them feel integral. 

Could you let me know what you think of my latest? It's the post directly above your initial post. Thanks, yo!


----------



## prlgmnr

JohnIce said:


> Working on this track for a while now, kind of electronic/loop-based rock. Or metal. I really have no idea.
> 
> The track count got pretty huge though and the mix is packed, so if you'd lend your ears I'd be happy  Sounds epic in my studio, sounded like garbage in the car. Mainly though I'd like some feedback on the vibe of the song in general. Does the verse have a good flow? I'm cutting it after the first chorus to create an air of mystery and wonder around my artistic persona of course. Cause I desperately need one of those.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jntzero/engarde-short-ver



I wonder if you could maybe clear some stuff out of the center to let the vocal sit clearly by itself? I don't know if it's a bit crowded out or pushed to the back in parts at the moment.


----------



## JohnIce

Saieph said:


> Maybe just some creative stereo separation in the guitars is all you need...jsut something, not necessarily to bring attention to them, but to make them feel integral.
> 
> Could you let me know what you think of my latest? It's the post directly above your initial post. Thanks, yo!



Sure! It sounds a little scooped on my end when it's just the distorted guitars, when the clean guitars come in it sounds a lot more balanced. The kick and snare sound a little unnecessarily surgical for this song, in a denser mix they'd be great but for this arrangement they could have more body and less transients. I'd tame the treble on the kick and make it fuller, for the snare I'd go with a deeper, less compressed snare altogether. Something more acoustic sounding, with a longer release.



prlgmnr said:


> I wonder if you could maybe clear some stuff out of the center to let the vocal sit clearly by itself? I don't know if it's a bit crowded out or pushed to the back in parts at the moment.



That might be a good idea! I don't really intend to be singing myself on the final version, so the balance might change with a different singer. But yeah, I've barely done any panning at all so there's probably a lot to be done there. Thanks!


----------



## prlgmnr

I've given a few critiques today so I thought I ought to put something of my own out there. I think I want to put a vocal to this but I can't work out what it's about

https://soundcloud.com/prolegomena-1/mellow-8


----------



## Saieph

prlgmnr said:


> I've given a few critiques today so I thought I ought to put something of my own out there. I think I want to put a vocal to this but I can't work out what it's about
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/prolegomena-1/mellow-8



...it's about the bittersweet feeling of being stuck at home in a snowstorm. Although you are relaxed, the emergent situation surrounding nature and it's ability to wreak havoc is weighing more and more heavily on you...

...until you finally realize that what started as simply existing in and enjoying the moment, has been slowly eroded into a general malaise...the feeling of being trapped.

...and maybe that feeling is amplified simply by the fact that you were initially enjoying the solitude.


----------



## delaa

Hi all - just noticed that this is the right place for this kind of activity. So forgive me "the newcomer". The feedback on my other work was very inspiring for me and full of useful informations. On this dedicated WIP thread i just want to ask about this (more advanced in work) piece of my music - I give up about month ago... so maybe comments push me further ??? Maybe guitar solo need to be added what do you think ?
TNX!

https://soundcloud.com/delaa-2/layer-delaa-fargis


----------



## theo

Saieph - 0011 was really cool, I feel like the bass could fill up a bit more real estate in the low end for extra impact.

JohnIce - Engarde I don't have anything to add. That mix was sick

prlgmnr - Mellow 8, some parallel compression on those drums will get them to feel a lot fuller.

delaa - I feel like your mix would benefit from more ambience on the drumkit, it feels very stiff at the moment.


----------



## delaa

theo - thank you ! I will try to add some more room and rework drums tracks with more attention to "space".


----------



## theo

I think that'll do a lot to give your track some more vibe


----------



## prlgmnr

Thanks Theo, I'll give it a go

Listening on a few different speakers nothing really stands out as well as it does on my monitors, I think I've pushed everything a bit far back with too much reverb


----------



## JohnIce

prlgmnr said:


> Thanks Theo, I'll give it a go
> 
> Listening on a few different speakers nothing really stands out as well as it does on my monitors, I think I've pushed everything a bit far back with too much reverb



Probably that. Though I'm not a great judge on reverb atm cause I just moved, but it does sound very washy. It sounds ok without the drums but gets a bit samey after a while and I think the snare is the biggest culprit. The bass (or low-low 8, I guess) is pretty dynamic and could probably use some pretty severe compression. It's very bassy on the attack but decays very quickly.

The drums sound a little weird in that the ride playing is much softer than the rest of the kit. I get a mental image of a drummer with a kitten on his shoulder holding a little kitten-sized drumstick and playing just the ride. But I do think the kitten is the better player  All the guitars are really soft and mellow, it doesn't make sense for the drummer to play that hard to me.


----------



## prlgmnr

JohnIce said:


> The drums sound a little weird in that the ride playing is much softer than the rest of the kit. I get a mental image of a drummer with a kitten on his shoulder holding a little kitten-sized drumstick and playing just the ride. But I do think the kitten is the better player  .



May have to try this. Only have adult cats available but should do a similar job.


----------



## Saieph

theo said:


> Saieph - 0011 was really cool, I feel like the bass could fill up a bit more real estate in the low end for extra impact.



Thanks, dude! I'll see what I can wrangle up with filling in the low end there. I can't wait to actually get real bass on my tracks. Working with the 7-string/Octave thing is kind of tough sometimes.


----------



## theo

Also FWIW guys. I've started using parallel reverb on my drums recently and I'd recommend it. It's quite cool to my ears


----------



## Masoo2

theo said:


> Also FWIW guys. I've started using parallel reverb on my drums recently and I'd recommend it. It's quite cool to my ears



May I ask, when you say parallel reverb, do you mean on a separate buss or just on the drum buss with the mix level of the reverb low?

Same question for parallel compression too.


----------



## theo

So I route all my drum channels to a buss (let's call it drums) which has it's output set to another channel I normally label 'drum master', from 'drums' I have a pre fader send to a different channel (let's call it verb) that also outputs to 'drum master'.

This gives you two identical audio signals in parallel, so I would apply reverb to one of those channels to give me parallel verb. Same principal for parallel compression.

I hope that came out easy enough to read, bit tricky to explain via text.


----------



## Saieph

Took some suggestions to heart. Made some edits, tweaked some things, mixed. I'm happy.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0011-saieph[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Oh, and a new one I just started. Big plans for this, but I just wanted to try out some limiting on the master buss (thanks, Theo)...and get this riff down as it was in my head.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0012-saieph[/SC]


----------



## theo

Saieph - 0011 Love those tweaks, sounding heaps better.
- 0012 The kick and the bass are my favourite thing about this mix, they're sitting really nicely together. That limiting is really helping your mix to sound fuller too.


----------



## Saieph

Oh, and here is my latest...even though it is named the same thing, I had the track order wrong. This one is the ACTUAL 0012. LOL Me and my stubborn insistence on not assigning names until completion.

I am VERY proud of this one, and I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0012-saieph[/SC]


----------



## Cosmic_Sushi

Hey guys, 

Just did another test mix for some alt-rock/ prog thing I've been working on. Hope ya dig!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jules-hitchman/voyager-test-mix [/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Cosmic_Sushi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jules-hitchman/voyager-test-mix [/SC]



My only real beefs are that the sub on the bass is a bit too much and it's lacking in that 220-250 clarity that I think would make the track hit better all together. Also, the guitar is tone is pretty damn decent, but again, I think it's lacking a little in low end clarity. Cleaning that up with some tight q's will help.

Also, the clean part coming in sounds a little abrupt. I would take that clean guitar down a tad in the mix, maybe even do a real quick fade in at the tip of that section. The tone is sweet though, for sure!!!

Great track overall! Look forward to hearing more!

Here is my latest. Still have some solos, retracking a couple of parts (esp the "chaos" section), and some ambience to throw in...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0014-saieph[/SC]


----------



## axxessdenied

Saieph said:


> My only real beefs are that the sub on the bass is a bit too much and it's lacking in that 220-250 clarity that I think would make the track hit better all together. Also, the guitar is tone is pretty damn decent, but again, I think it's lacking a little in low end clarity. Cleaning that up with some tight q's will help.
> 
> Also, the clean part coming in sounds a little abrupt. I would take that clean guitar down a tad in the mix, maybe even do a real quick fade in at the tip of that section. The tone is sweet though, for sure!!!
> 
> Great track overall! Look forward to hearing more!
> 
> Here is my latest. Still have some solos, retracking a couple of parts (esp the "chaos" section), and some ambience to throw in...
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0014-saieph[/SC]


Your low end is unbalanced. Really overpowering with a subwoofer, can't really tell what's going on with the rest of the frequency spectrum as a result.


----------



## axxessdenied

Cosmic_Sushi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just did another test mix for some alt-rock/ prog thing I've been working on. Hope ya dig!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jules-hitchman/voyager-test-mix [/SC]


Great tune. The high end is overpowering though. I can't listen to the entire thing at a louder volume without the highs killing my ears.


----------



## axxessdenied

Saieph said:


> Oh, and here is my latest...even though it is named the same thing, I had the track order wrong. This one is the ACTUAL 0012. LOL Me and my stubborn insistence on not assigning names until completion.
> 
> I am VERY proud of this one, and I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0012-saieph[/SC]


Again, like your other mix. The low end is super overpowering. I have my subwoofer dialed in to be crisp, clean and tight and it's really overpowering.
I'd recommend you reference check your mixes on a bass heavy set up!


----------



## axxessdenied

Great to see this thread still alive!!!!

I just started building a doom/stoner rig... and I made quick clip for fun. Even recorded vox which I've never done before. Timing and stuff sucks but I'd love feedback on the guitar tone mostly 

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/projet-axxessdenied-heed-the

there's no bass. Just one guitar through a stereo rig recorded with SM57s each side panned L/R.
Blackface super reverb dimed 10/10/10 bright switch off slammed with a fuzz and a Yamaha G100 solid state head slammed with a proco rat.


----------



## dimebagfan01

Not 100% sure if this is where I should be posting this, but oh well. My band is in the demo stage of writing a new album/EP/release thingy. I figured while we're a little more inactive recording-wise due to school, I'd work on getting a good mix for the demos so when it came time to record the final product, I had a better idea of how to achieve some good tones and get a good mix. Here's one of the new tracks: https://soundcloud.com/dimebagfan01/gaping-new-mix-test. 

I'm using Cubase as my DAW with a Scarlett 2i2 interface (not the greatest, but it works for now). The guitars are running through either the TSE X50 (rhythms) or the LePou HyBrit (leads), a few different cab impulses, and the TSE 808 is usually up front. The bass is split, with the dirty track using the BOD. All the drums are separated and put through Drumagog with various different samples. 

Overall, I think the mix is good but the snare doesn't have the right amount of pop and I don't think everything is cohesive in the mix. Then again, I've heard the song enough to be absolutely sick of it at this point, so some outside input would really be appreciated!


----------



## axxessdenied

It sure is the right place to post.
But, in order to receive feedback you need to first provide some feedback for the last 3 posts or more if you please. This way everyones post gets attention and no one is left out


----------



## dimebagfan01

axxessdenied said:


> It sure is the right place to post.
> But, in order to receive feedback you need to first provide some feedback for the last 3 posts or more if you please. This way everyones post gets attention and no one is left out



Gotcha! Thanks man, still getting used to SSO and the community after being away from guitar forums for a while.

EDIT: Checked out your doom metal track and it was pretty sick. I think the guitars are a little too fuzzy for my taste with not enough clarity (especially in the chugs), but throw some bass in the mix and you have a solid sludge song. Some of those riffs sound really dirge-y and weird, which (to me anyway) is a great thing. Keep up the good work and if you keep messing with that song, I'd definitely be interested in hearing more.


----------



## dimebagfan01

prlgmnr said:


> I've given a few critiques today so I thought I ought to put something of my own out there. I think I want to put a vocal to this but I can't work out what it's about
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/prolegomena-1/mellow-8



Really digging this man, nice work! I think the leads could be a little higher, but otherwise awesome job. As far as lyrics, it makes me think of looking out an airplane window or up at the stars and realizing how infinitesimally small we are in the universe. It gives me similar vibes to Space Cadet by Kyuss.


----------



## dimebagfan01

delaa said:


> Hi all - just noticed that this is the right place for this kind of activity. So forgive me "the newcomer". The feedback on my other work was very inspiring for me and full of useful informations. On this dedicated WIP thread i just want to ask about this (more advanced in work) piece of my music - I give up about month ago... so maybe comments push me further ??? Maybe guitar solo need to be added what do you think ?
> TNX!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/delaa-2/layer-delaa-fargis



Digging the tune man, nice job. I'm not a pro by any means so take this with a grain of salt, but I think as far as the mix is concerned, your distorted guitars lack a certain grind and punch to them (so they don't sound as pronounced) and the leads could be slightly boosted/have a little less echo on them. Also, I think the drums sound out of place in your mix, as if they're a little too loud or don't have enough room ambiance to them so they don't gel right with the rest of the band. Just my 2 cents, but overall nice job and a great song.


----------



## prlgmnr

dimebagfan01 said:


> Not 100% sure if this is where I should be posting this, but oh well. My band is in the demo stage of writing a new album/EP/release thingy. I figured while we're a little more inactive recording-wise due to school, I'd work on getting a good mix for the demos so when it came time to record the final product, I had a better idea of how to achieve some good tones and get a good mix. Here's one of the new tracks: https://soundcloud.com/dimebagfan01/gaping-new-mix-test.
> 
> I'm using Cubase as my DAW with a Scarlett 2i2 interface (not the greatest, but it works for now). The guitars are running through either the TSE X50 (rhythms) or the LePou HyBrit (leads), a few different cab impulses, and the TSE 808 is usually up front. The bass is split, with the dirty track using the BOD. All the drums are separated and put through Drumagog with various different samples.
> 
> Overall, I think the mix is good but the snare doesn't have the right amount of pop and I don't think everything is cohesive in the mix. Then again, I've heard the song enough to be absolutely sick of it at this point, so some outside input would really be appreciated!



So to my ears the drums are too "clean" for the level of.. let's say "crustiness" in the guitars. The kick and snare at least, cymbals are probably fine. What's it like if you blend in a bit of the original drum sound? Otherwise you can always dirty up the drums with a bit of overdrive or something, tape saturation plugin maybe. Don't have to go nuts.

Ooh I've just got to 3 minutes, this bit is great. Proper chunky.

Compositionally I feel it loses it's way a bit after the solo section, I'd be inclined to see if it's possible to shave a bit of time off somewhere and bring it in under 5 mins, might all sound different once you've (presumably) added the vocal.


----------



## Saieph

New WIP. Not married to the drums in the second section.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0013-saieph[/SC]


----------



## theo

Saieph: 0013 That limiter has made things so much punchier! Massive improvement to my ears. I feel like this track could be a lot bigger and beefier sounding if you brought out the mids in the bass more.

Dimebagfan01: Gaping new mix test - I like this. I actually thought there was no bass in this mix at first. Bring that bad boy up! Maybe highpass the guitars a but higher to allow for more low end in the actual bass itself. Got a link to your bands facebook? I'm a massive fan of this style, it's quite similar to what I play and write.

Axxessdenied: Heed the call of doom - I'd put some compression, saturation and verb on the vocals to start with, they feel very separate from everything else.


----------



## dimebagfan01

prlgmnr, thanks for the tips. I agree that the drums sound a little too clean for the rest of the band, so I'll mess with different types of saturation to try and dirty 'em up. Also, that middle riff is one of my favorites as well 


theo, thanks for the kind words! I had the bass up higher in previous mixes, but I always got "there's too much bass" from my bandmates. Glad to know I'm not alone in wanting it a bit higher. And you can check us out at our Facebook or  our Bandcamp, but our sound has definitely gotten much heavier/more technical (to a certain degree) than our demo.


----------



## theo

dimebagfan01 you're definitely not alone! The bass is where the true heavies come from in my opinion. Maybe you could be tricky with this, bump the highpass on the guitars up a tad to leave more room down in the low end for the bass and then instead of adding more volume, use a multiband compressor to bring up just the lows in your bass??


----------



## coreysMonster

Very short WIP trying to get guitar, bass and drum tones down with the new equipment. I'm trying to get a more natural sound out of the 8 string - more SYL and DTP than Meshuggah. Still struggling to get the guitar to cut through, though. Playing: MixTest01.mp3 - picosong



Saieph said:


> New WIP. Not married to the drums in the second section.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0013-saieph[/SC]



The first thing I thought when hearing this was "Slipknot" for some reason, but that's from a purely songwriting perspective. It sounds like your bass could definitely use some more punch, but I am definitely digging those drums. The lead sounds a little very loud, especially considering the repetitiveness of them. It might be what you're going for, but you might want to pull them back a bit.



axxessdenied said:


> I just started building a doom/stoner rig... and I made quick clip for fun. Even recorded vox which I've never done before. Timing and stuff sucks but I'd love feedback on the guitar tone mostly
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/projet-axxessdenied-heed-the
> 
> there's no bass. Just one guitar through a stereo rig recorded with SM57s each side panned L/R.
> Blackface super reverb dimed 10/10/10 bright switch off slammed with a fuzz and a Yamaha G100 solid state head slammed with a proco rat.



Now that is some fuzzy doom guitar! Just imagine how massive it would sound with a huge bass sound under it. I can only hear the guitar on the left for some reason, though? Did you forget to pan one to the right?



Saieph said:


> Here is my latest. Still have some solos, retracking a couple of parts (esp the "chaos" section), and some ambience to throw in...
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0014-saieph[/SC]



Another one from you; Same issue with being a little lacking in the upper range of the bass guitar frequencies, but that might also just be my taste.

Compositionwise I like this one way more than the other one. Drums sound punchy af. I'm not listening through my monitors right now so I can't say too much about the low end, but the midrange seems to still be missing something to fill it out a bit more. Maybe that's why I keep mentioning the bass a lot?


----------



## theo

coreysMonster: You could try putting an EQ boost in the 1k - 2K region somewhere.
I feel like your drumkit freqs could use more taming than the guitars though. 

Solid potential there though!


----------



## coreysMonster

Aaand updated Playing: mixtest004.mp3 - picosong

Changed the drums, boosted the rhythm guitars at 1 and 2khz, gave the bass a little boost at 1khz, dragged the ambience way down to just fill out the midrange. It's starting to get there.

I think I'm going to adjust my guitar tones and take out some gain. It seems to me that part of the problem is that it's too fuzzy. Less drive on all the guitars + bass coming up next.


----------



## theo

coreysmonster: That's a great improvement over where you were at with the last mix!


----------



## Saieph

Finished this one. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0013-saieph[/SC]

Thanks for the feedback, all of you. I want to remix this one a bit to get the cleans up as well as some other things. I hate making excuses, but honestly...it's not even a bass, and I'm having a difficult time rectifying the mid-range of it a bit, so that "tweak" is going to have to wait until I get my 5 string up and running. Beyond that, my solos, repetitive or not, are kind of loud...I guess I just figured as an instrumental those should be. But if they are obnoxious, perhaps I could turn them down a tad. Thanks again, all!!!


----------



## feilong29

I finally learned how to properly route my drum kit! I think this is by far my best mix yet; any suggestions are definitely welcomed! Thanks for checking it out \m/

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/street-fighter-ken-theme


----------



## Stijnson

Been quite a while since I last posted in this thread, but alot of gear changes later and some other, real life stuff, I started recording some things again. Lately I've been more in a kind of ambient rock/metal vibe and really enjoying recording that kind of stuff instead of straight up metal, so hope its not too bad! Critique is as always very welcome 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/orbits[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

@feilong29 - It seems to me that your mix is a little compressed. Also, the cymbals are a bit washy, the kick should probably be panned more towards the center (unless this is the sound you are going for), the mix low-end is fairly well missing, and you could certainly get a bit more out of your guitar by bumping mid and low mid a little. Overall, you are heading in a good direction, as you definitely have some presence there, and the mix is at least fairly balanced.

@Stijnson - That's really decent stuff, man. It reminds me a bit of Cave In, who, if you haven't heard you should check out for sure. I love that ethereal sounding stuff, especially when comes from the guitar and is space-centric. Keep up the good work, I look forward to hearing more!

My latest...not complete, and I'm in the process of re-arranging the structure and adding lead and solo work, as well as some fx stuff in parts:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0015-saieph[/SC]


----------



## blubaruboxer

new WIP. still have some guitar work to do. kind of mixing as i go along and trying to get the guitar and bass to gel a little better on the chuggs. probably a better player would help, lol. also trying to figure out how to end it. maybe a little melodic solo to bring it to a climax in the last part. we will see where it takes me.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/project-54[/SC]


----------



## Stijnson

@Saieph - Thanks dude, and thank you for the recommendation, I'll be sure to check them out! Liked your track too, that kick drum really kicks me in the chest! Although I thought the guitars might seem slightly detached from the drums, but that could just be me, good stuff either way!

@blubaruboxer - Good track, love the intro! And overall great sounding mix too, maybe the high gain rhythm guitars are a bit loud for my tastes, but that could also be the sound you're going for. Oh, and it is appreciated to comment on other people's tracks when you post one


----------



## prlgmnr

blubaruboxer said:


> new WIP. still have some guitar work to do. kind of mixing as i go along and trying to get the guitar and bass to gel a little better on the chuggs. probably a better player would help, lol. also trying to figure out how to end it. maybe a little melodic solo to bring it to a climax in the last part. we will see where it takes me.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/project-54[/SC]



Liked this, got me thinking of both Fear Factory and Carpenter Brut/Perturbator etc.

I think the "plinky" bit that comes in around 1:20 is drowning the drums/everything else out a bit much.


----------



## blubaruboxer

@Stijnson i appreciate the feedback. After listening on my work computer i agree that the rhythm guitars are louder than i would like. I will definitely give feedback from now on.

@prlgmnr the bells are definitely washing out that part. i haven't found bells that seem to work like i want yet. although i definitely want the bells there to accent the part. it seems like the reverb and delay feedback are washing it out after the bell hit. so i will work on toning that down.


----------



## feilong29

@Saieph, thanks for the feedback! I think I may have accomplished your advice with the low-mid/mid frequencies, so when you have time, let me know how this new mix sounds. I still need to fiddle with the cymbals though.

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/street-fighter-ii-ken-theme


----------



## Saieph

Stijnson said:


> @Saieph - Thanks dude, and thank you for the recommendation, I'll be sure to check them out! Liked your track too, that kick drum really kicks me in the chest! Although I thought the guitars might seem slightly detached from the drums, but that could just be me, good stuff either way!



There is some syncopation going on in some parts. Where in particular were you feeling the disconnect?


----------



## Saieph

feilong29 said:


> @Saieph, thanks for the feedback! I think I may have accomplished your advice with the low-mid/mid frequencies, so when you have time, let me know how this new mix sounds. I still need to fiddle with the cymbals though.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/street-fighter-ii-ken-theme



That's definitely sounding better. It may just be my personal taste, but I feel like the lead is a little too loud and the rhythms are a little too soft. They just don't sit quite right in the mix. Overall, the mids are much better.

What are you using for drums...something about them is just...off, kind of. Not the rhythm or anything, just the sound, in general.

Not that I'm an expert by ANY stretch of the imagination.


----------



## bostjan

I am not a good vocalist, but be hard on me as you will, I want to do what I can to make this project okay:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/bostjan-zupancic/demagogue[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Uh oh...looks like that track isn't there!!! I was really excited to hear it!!!


----------



## bostjan

Saieph said:


> Uh oh...looks like that track isn't there!!! I was really excited to hear it!!!



Hmm. It shows up for me. Maybe a server issue?


----------



## Saieph

It's there now. Weird. I'll give it a listen in a second! Thanks!


----------



## Saieph

Certainly better than I could have done...by a long shot! Some backing vocals would do you some good with layering. Music is pretty cool too! Actually, it all kind of reminds of Killing Joke a bit, which is a compliment. Followed you.


----------



## bostjan

Cool, thank you!

So, do you think double tracking or something else?


----------



## Saieph

I mean, if it were me, I would keep the lead vox in the center, and maybe embellish it with a double tracked harmony, or at least embellishment vocal, panned not quite hard L and R. That would sound cool...


----------



## Saieph

I've got a tiny bit of tracking left to do, and then mix and master. So my question to you all is...do you have any tips or tricks for mixing...and then for mastering?

Concurrently, I'll be finishing up all the artwork and story-line for the full set of 3 EPs...plan right now is to release on Bandcamp on August 2 of this year.


----------



## bostjan

My rookie mistake with mastering was overdoing it. I think it is far better kept subtle.

Mixing ... I don't really know. My philosophy is that if a mix sounds good, you should shelf it for 2+ days and then listen to it again and see if you still like it. It can be difficult, especially with your own projects, but audio fatigue can do weird things to mixes, particularly with high frequencies. But, this is coming from me, a guy who likes a little more highs than most people, YMMV. Also, I feel obliged to note that there is no singular correct way to mix, but there are plenty of wrong ways to mix.


----------



## Saieph

Well, it seems on Theo's suggestion I have added a limiter on the Master bus...but I know that's kind of a "mastering" thing...so I may drop that and just see what my mixes sound like. I was pretty happy with them at the time. Here is an example. Let me know what you think, for just a basic mix:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0vsij076f8tqtld/0010_Saieph.mp3?dl=0

Let me know what you think...for just a straight up mix.


----------



## Saieph

So here is a track that I tracked, then mixed, then mastered.
Tracked: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0vsij076f8tqtld/0010_Saieph.mp3?dl=0
Mixed: https://www.dropbox.com/s/86b26rl3uia9aaj/0010_Saieph_MIX.mp3?dl=0
Mastered: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ft3b6adu9f6yy2p/0010_Saieph_MASTER.mp3?dl=0

Actually, I tried a new technique on mastering, and while I think the mix needs some work, and it's a different song...may need some more tweaking here and there:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7r9grcn7zair4a2/0002_Saieph_MASTER.mp3?dl=0

Let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## coreysMonster

This is the latest WIP. Finally starting to get the hang of mixing the new equipment I got and not relying on freakin EZ Mix plugins  . Drums are still just a preset and not final, but I think I've gotten everything else to sound more or less how I want it to. What do you think?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3782733/pain_demoNoVOX_04.mp3


----------



## jerm

Here's my latest WIP

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/horussound_jeremy/2016-07-09-song-6-v9[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Very nice coreysMonster and jerm. Both of those submissions are super awesome.

Here is my first full on attempt to mix and master a song. Let me know what you think:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/0002-saieph-master[/SC]


----------



## Chi

Working on a new mix for my next release, which is gonna' be a little darker and more sp0opy.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cxq9om70p3iqdt0/NivAlternative.... 2.0.mp3?dl=0

Working with new drum samples and a lower tuning (E Standard an octave down) with the bass sitting another octave under the guitars.

What y'all think? Suggestions? Something that really needs fixing and my ears aren't hearing?

(Dropbox link because SoundCloud has crap quality)


----------



## zenshin

My current WIP is a bit of a weird one. Influences seem to vary between A Perfect Circle, Korn, and Wes Borland. It's my first time trying a slap bass tone and I haven't car tested yet so I'm prepared for immense suckage. 

Would like to record vocals eventually though one friend seems to have some ideas so I'll be curious to see what he does. Anyways, here is the WIP

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/monster[/SC]


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> My current WIP is a bit of a weird one. Influences seem to vary between A Perfect Circle, Korn, and Wes Borland. It's my first time trying a slap bass tone and I haven't car tested yet so I'm prepared for immense suckage.
> 
> Would like to record vocals eventually though one friend seems to have some ideas so I'll be curious to see what he does. Anyways, here is the WIP
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/monster[/SC]



Duuuuude this is so up my alley you wouldn't believe it! I love oldschool Korn and Wes Borland. 

But please, you need to turn down the compression, it's really pumping hard. The instruments themselves are really, really fat, you can turn that comp way down and it would sound awesome!


----------



## zenshin

Chi said:


> Duuuuude this is so up my alley you wouldn't believe it! I love oldschool Korn and Wes Borland.
> 
> But please, you need to turn down the compression, it's really pumping hard. The instruments themselves are really, really fat, you can turn that comp way down and it would sound awesome!



Much appreciated man and yeah, car tested this morning and now I'm wondering what I was thinking cranking the compression so hard. For some reason I was getting a little obsessive over loudness when my previous settings were just fine. I should have an improved version out in just a little bit actually 

Lastly, it's good to see another old school Korn/Borland fan out there! I can definitely hear the influence in your music.


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> Much appreciated man and yeah, car tested this morning and now I'm wondering what I was thinking cranking the compression so hard. For some reason I was getting a little obsessive over loudness when my previous settings were just fine. I should have an improved version out in just a little bit actually
> 
> Lastly, it's good to see another old school Korn/Borland fan out there! I can definitely hear the influence in your music.



All good.


----------



## zenshin

Chi said:


> All good.



About to car test, figured I'd go ahead and post the progress here before I start really critiquing.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/monster-mix-2[/SC]


----------



## Chi

Better! Could still use less compression though, it still pumps a little. Also, the drums seem centered and the track has an overall mono-ish feel to it. Might want to look into that next?


----------



## zenshin

Chi said:


> Better! Could still use less compression though, it still pumps a little. Also, the drums seem centered and the track has an overall mono-ish feel to it. Might want to look into that next?



Agreed on the compression. Just pulled that back another .5db and I think that's fixing it now. 

As for the drums, I intended for them to be more up the middle. I always had a tricky time with panning different drums all over the place so I just ran them up the middle for simplicity's sake.

I'm wondering if the mono-ish feel is due to the stereo widening plugin I just tried for the first time. It's just a free brainworx bx_solo. On one hand I like its simplicity but it doesn't give me much freedom to make small adjustments (makes me go straight from 100% to 150% when I realistically would have gone for 125%). I'm new to stereo wideners though and would rather take a less is more approach in that domain. I'll see if I can find any others to tinker with.

EDIT:
In listening closer I think I see what you're talking about on the drums now. They don't seem to have enough real width to them. I think I know a solution for that. 

Also, I'm trying the Flux Stereo Tool and so far it's much better. Gives the fine tuning I'm looking for while still simple enough to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> Agreed on the compression. Just pulled that back another .5db and I think that's fixing it now.
> 
> As for the drums, I intended for them to be more up the middle. I always had a tricky time with panning different drums all over the place so I just ran them up the middle for simplicity's sake.
> 
> I'm wondering if the mono-ish feel is due to the stereo widening plugin I just tried for the first time. It's just a free brainworx bx_solo. On one hand I like its simplicity but it doesn't give me much freedom to make small adjustments (makes me go straight from 100% to 150% when I realistically would have gone for 125%). I'm new to stereo wideners though and would rather take a less is more approach in that domain. I'll see if I can find any others to tinker with.
> 
> EDIT:
> In listening closer I think I see what you're talking about on the drums now. They don't seem to have enough real width to them. I think I know a solution for that.
> 
> Also, I'm trying the Flux Stereo Tool and so far it's much better. Gives the fine tuning I'm looking for while still simple enough to keep me out of trouble.



I'm not too familiar with stereo-widening plugins, as I don't use them myself. Let's see if you can "fix" that issue. I'm just not familiar with mono-ing drums that much, so it sounds a little off. Having snare and kick centered is fine and for me the way to go, but hats and cymbals should definitely have stereo-imaging in my opinion. Otherwise the center will get cluttered with ALL kinds of frequencies, high-mids and highs joining in from the cymbals and hats and the mids and lows from snare and kick.


----------



## zenshin

Chi said:


> I'm not too familiar with stereo-widening plugins, as I don't use them myself. Let's see if you can "fix" that issue. I'm just not familiar with mono-ing drums that much, so it sounds a little off. Having snare and kick centered is fine and for me the way to go, but hats and cymbals should definitely have stereo-imaging in my opinion. Otherwise the center will get cluttered with ALL kinds of frequencies, high-mids and highs joining in from the cymbals and hats and the mids and lows from snare and kick.



Hmm, you raise a good point on the high hats and cymbals, how much do you usually pan them? I'll give it a try and see what happens. I'm just using Superior Drummer so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> Hmm, you raise a good point on the high hats and cymbals, how much do you usually pan them? I'll give it a try and see what happens. I'm just using Superior Drummer so it shouldn't be too hard.



Are you using live drums or a sample library like Toontracks Superior Drummer for instance? 

If it's the latter, the drum library should have all the drums panned quite naturally already. If you're using live drums or own samples...here's what I've got mine set:

Hats: ~70% L
Ride: ~65% R

(Of course, if using live drums you've got an Overhead-Mic, which is an all different beast)

Then the cymbals, this is really all up to your preference. Depending on how many you have, try to split them up. If you've got five, go in a half-circle. 

One cymbal 80% L, the next 60% L, then have an almost centered one, maybe like 55% L, then going over to the right 60% R etc.

Try to imagine sitting infront of a set of drums and that's fairly simple to imagine I think.


----------



## zenshin

Chi said:


> Are you using live drums or a sample library like Toontracks Superior Drummer for instance?
> 
> If it's the latter, the drum library should have all the drums panned quite naturally already. If you're using live drums or own samples...here's what I've got mine set:
> 
> Hats: ~70% L
> Ride: ~65% R
> 
> (Of course, if using live drums you've got an Overhead-Mic, which is an all different beast)
> 
> Then the cymbals, this is really all up to your preference. Depending on how many you have, try to split them up. If you've got five, go in a half-circle.
> 
> One cymbal 80% L, the next 60% L, then have an almost centered one, maybe like 55% L, then going over to the right 60% R etc.
> 
> Try to imagine sitting infront of a set of drums and that's fairly simple to imagine I think.



I am using SD but for some reason I had gone through and centered everything like an idiot. I think I was frustrated with the toms or something but oh well. I'll start from your settings then adjust to personal preference. This could give that missing edge I was looking for.

EDIT:
I can understand the not using stereo wideners. I steered clear of them for years but I figured what the heck, would be fun to throw on the master and see what happens. Btw, I think you'll notice an improvement on the next upload on that front. The Flux did its job, allowed me to give that small touch of widening that I wanted without the big monoish glob sound.


----------



## axxessdenied

zenshin said:


> About to car test, figured I'd go ahead and post the progress here before I start really critiquing.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/monster-mix-2[/SC]



Sounding pretty good.

The kick sounds weird? Sounds like there's two kicks going off at a slight delay between each other something at some parts? Don't know if that's intentional.

When you have your "Wall of sound" the elements seem to get a bit too unfocused. I don't know if you have a low-cut on all your tracks besides the kick and bass but I'd definitely do that if you haven't.


----------



## zenshin

Latest rendition - with better panned drums, improved stereo widening, and decompressed another .5db.

Btw, you were right Chi, the panned drums did make a real improvement on the mix overall. I love it.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/monster-mix-3[/SC]

P.S.
Thanks for taking the time to help with the mix Chi, makes a huge difference getting perspective from other folks who can find things I might overlook.


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> Latest rendition - with better panned drums, improved stereo widening, and decompressed another .5db.
> 
> Btw, you were right Chi, the panned drums did make a real improvement on the mix overall. I love it.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/monster-mix-3[/SC]
> 
> P.S.
> Thanks for taking the time to help with the mix Chi, makes a huge difference getting perspective from other folks who can find things I might overlook.



Dope. Much better. Compression seems right now, panning seems good.

Might want to check those hi-hats a little, they're slightly overbearing and are tough to listen to for an extended period of time. Taking them down one or two DB might already do the trick. 

Other than that, dope.


----------



## zenshin

Was pondering on that hi-hat as well while car testing, you basically confirmed my thoughts. Ended up pulling the hi-hat down 2 db and now I think we've got this mix nailed for the time being. We'll see if I still feel the same in the next couple of days.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/monster-mix-4[/SC]

Now... time for me to sleep 

And again, thanks for the help and the kind words Chi. I'm very much looking forward to hear what you're planning on doing with that gloomy riff in terms of the song you might generate out of it.


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> Was pondering on that hi-hat as well while car testing, you basically confirmed my thoughts. Ended up pulling the hi-hat down 2 db and now I think we've got this mix nailed for the time being. We'll see if I still feel the same in the next couple of days.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/monster-mix-4[/SC]
> 
> Now... time for me to sleep
> 
> And again, thanks for the help and the kind words Chi. I'm very much looking forward to hear what you're planning on doing with that gloomy riff in terms of the song you might generate out of it.



You're very welcome.  Thank you! And make sure to let me know where you're going with that clip, you've mentioned it'll have vocals on it, right?

Cheers.


----------



## zenshin

Chi said:


> You're very welcome.  Thank you! And make sure to let me know where you're going with that clip, you've mentioned it'll have vocals on it, right?
> 
> Cheers.



Absolutely, and yeah I do plan on putting vocals to all of my tracks. Will likely record some more instrumentals first then begin tracking vocals afterward. Maybe piece together an EP just for fun. 

Do you have any plans on making another EP in the near future?


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> Absolutely, and yeah I do plan on putting vocals to all of my tracks. Will likely record some more instrumentals first then begin tracking vocals afterward. Maybe piece together an EP just for fun.
> 
> Do you have any plans on making another EP in the near future?



Sweet. 

I'm currently writing for a new one, yeah.


----------



## zenshin

Excellent, I'll be excited to hear what you come out with. Are there any things that you intend to do different this time around in terms of songwriting/production/etc.?


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> Excellent, I'll be excited to hear what you come out with. Are there any things that you intend to do different this time around in terms of songwriting/production/etc.?



Awesome!

Production wise I'm already working on new drum sounds as you've heard, going into a more natural sounding route. I'm trying to do the same to the guitar tone, but at the moment I'm still into using a similar one as the tone on Roots, so it's going to stay meaty in that department. Other than that I don't plan to change much, I'll tweak as I go.

Writing wise I'm trying to get into a different feel, less nu metal and more atmospheric, alternative / prog stuff on the next album. Also trying to get a bit darker and focus on the desperation / depression I've had going in the song "Worship", but make it fit into the horror "theme" of the next album / EP.

Hope that gives you some insight, as I'm still in the early stages.


----------



## Saieph

I don't have a WIP right now. I'm releasing my trilogy of 5 song EPs called "Quenvalys" on bandcamp, August 2nd. I figured I'd just post it here.

saieph.bandcamp.com

Singles are available on soundcloud.com/saieph

Enjoy, and thank you ALL for the support you've offered me during the past 3 years.


----------



## zenshin

@Saieph: Hey I'm enjoying your music, very creative riffing! It does give me a Cloudkicker feel but not too badly. I can still tell this is your own sound distinct to you.

Otherwise, started a new WIP today, been sick and sitting at home the past couple of days and nearly went crazy in the process. As a result, I put together a song and here is the current draft. I already have a list of things I want to do to improve the mix but I'll happily take any suggestions.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/silent-voice[/SC]


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> @Saieph: Hey I'm enjoying your music, very creative riffing! It does give me a Cloudkicker feel but not too badly. I can still tell this is your own sound distinct to you.
> 
> Otherwise, started a new WIP today, been sick and sitting at home the past couple of days and nearly went crazy in the process. As a result, I put together a song and here is the current draft. I already have a list of things I want to do to improve the mix but I'll happily take any suggestions.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/silent-voice[/SC]



Yaaaaas. This is the bomb. Getting Chi vibes all over this verse.

Guitars sound a bit muffled, rolled off too much high end? Other than that - glorious. Guitars have some real cool bite to them.


----------



## zenshin

Chi said:


> Yaaaaas. This is the bomb. Getting Chi vibes all over this verse.
> 
> Guitars sound a bit muffled, rolled off too much high end? Other than that - glorious. Guitars have some real cool bite to them.



Hey glad you like it! You would be right to get Chi vibes off of the song. At the time I wrote it (about 7 years ago), I was listening almost exclusively to Life is Peachy and Korn's debut album. So the influence was inescapable.

As for the guitars sounding muffled, that was intentional. I wanted to go for more of that late 90s early 2000s wall-of-sound tone. Really comes together when cranked loud (in my car at least ). But I'm glad you like the bite of the guitar sound, that's the Engl Powerball amp sim in Amplitube. It's so underrated. I see a lot of people talk down on Amplitube and on one hand I can understand but they do have some gems in their collection.


----------



## Chi

zenshin said:


> Hey glad you like it! You would be right to get Chi vibes off of the song. At the time I wrote it (about 7 years ago), I was listening almost exclusively to Life is Peachy and Korn's debut album. So the influence was inescapable.
> 
> As for the guitars sounding muffled, that was intentional. I wanted to go for more of that late 90s early 2000s wall-of-sound tone. Really comes together when cranked loud (in my car at least ). But I'm glad you like the bite of the guitar sound, that's the Engl Powerball amp sim in Amplitube. It's so underrated. I see a lot of people talk down on Amplitube and on one hand I can understand but they do have some gems in their collection.



That's Amplitube?! Jesus, it sounds insane. I've used it for a while as well, but was never able to get it to sound like -that-.


----------



## zenshin

Chi said:


> That's Amplitube?! Jesus, it sounds insane. I've used it for a while as well, but was never able to get it to sound like -that-.



Haha! Yeah Amplitube is a funny plugin. It has a lot of duds but they have a certain few that are winners. The Engl and Soldano are my favorites so far for heavy tones. I should add that I do bypass the built in cab sims and use Rosen Digital's American Custom IRs. They make a huge difference. (For the record they don't create the muffled sound, I EQ'd that.)

EDIT:
I should note that I'm referring to the actual branded Engl and Soldanos in their Custom Shop.


----------



## Saieph

I remixed my cover of "House of the Rising Sun" by the Animals. Next up, add the lead vox, duet vox, the 8 part choir vox, and the solo:

House of the Rising Sun by Saieph


----------



## zenshin

New track . 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/end-the-silence[/SC]


----------



## zenshin

Got a little stressed out and decided to just record another song to vent. This is the result.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/mine[/SC]


----------



## torqueofficial

So here's an old riff I just recorded, heavily inspired by Fear Factory's gun-like sound don't you think? Hope you guys enjoy it!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/torqueofficial/riffage-5[/SC]


----------



## axxessdenied

Bump. Reminder this thread exists


----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sandervaal/poison-the-sky
I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## JohnIce

Here's a fun track I'm working on right now, I really just have to record the vocals and master it and it's done


----------



## Stijnson

Always enjoyed this thread, because of the "rules", actually means you get some feedback. So i'll follow them!

KnightBrolaire: I'm not sure on what to comment on it either, work it into a mix and repost dude!

JohnIce: Cool track man, really original and fresh sounding. Mix sounds pretty good too, but I'm looking forward to the finished version with the real vocals!

Here is my WIP:
https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/eli-rises-nothing-holds-us-still-re-mixed-and-mastered

I've been messing around with random stems I find just to work on my mixing. Also really shows how much a stellar performance can do for your mix. And hence why my mixes generally aren't so good, considering it's me playing otherwise hehe. But this song is by Eli Rises - Nothing holds us still. Stems come from the UltimateMetal forums. Awesome song! Credits go to the band!


----------



## theo

Long time no see guys!
KnightBrolaire: Sounds cool,double track that and add drums and bass.

JohnIce: That's really cool, the vox took my by surprise. really tight mix overall. I don't have anything to add.

Stijnson: I feel like your snare could use some work, some low mids might make it feel bigger. Guitars could come down in the mix too.

New song I'm doing for a friends band, vox are yet to come. I've never mixed a non death metal song before, so this is a massive step outside my comfort zone. Also guitars going through fuzz pedals are a blood nightmare to eq.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4aJGmnL2MekbHo1Q3JmY1dZNlE


----------



## KnightBrolaire

@Stijnson : drums feel too low in the mix, the guitars are overpowering them
@JohnIce : it's goofy but catchy. kind of reminds me of diablo swing orchestra. Mix sounds good.
@theo: levels seem good, maybe bump everything up a little volume wise though?
messing around with a gojira-esque riff:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r9xrk3nv5i5snkc/dc600 ghidora.mp3?dl=0


----------



## theo

@KnightBrolaire Not sure how to critique a mix which is just guitars. Add some stuff man!

Next WIP mix from the same band as last time (more or less a continuation of the last mix):
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4aJGmnL2MekR0dkajFucnJxZkU


----------



## stevexc

Recorded some sloppy Iron Maiden. No idea where to go with it as far as mixing.

https://soundcloud.com/stevexc/losfer-words


----------



## theo

stevexc said:


> Recorded some sloppy Iron Maiden. No idea where to go with it as far as mixing.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/stevexc/losfer-words


Please read the rules for this thread. It's a requirement to rate others before posting your own content.


----------



## stevexc

theo said:


> Please read the rules for this thread. It's a requirement to rate others before posting your own content.



My bad!

@theo Sounds massive when it kicks in, but I feel like the cymbals could come up a tad.
@KnightBrolaire Agreed with Theo, hard to critique. Guitar maybe sounds like it could use some lopass? 
@Stijnson Drums sound kind of compressed into the middle of the mix, like there's not enough air. Otherwise it's pretty crisp.


----------



## theo

@stevexc sounding tight and clear. I'd like to hear some more verb or room on the drumkit and also some verb on the leads. just a taste thing though.


----------



## axxessdenied

@theo this is pretty sick. The snare is a little off for me ? Sounds great when there isn't a lot to compete with but in full context it seems to lose a bit of detail? some of the snare hits seem to get lost in the mix at times. maybe bring the guitars down just a hair?
@stevexc I agree with theo on adding some verb to the drums. mix is a little dry for me but that is just preference really.
@KnightBrolaire reduce the gain a bit maybe to gain some clarity and definition. add more to the mix 
@Stijnson - lower the guitars, dunno if its the soundcloud compression but theres something weird going on with the high frequencies. the snare lacks a lot of punch. balancing the levels properly would make a big improvement I think.


----------



## axxessdenied

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Il_u7rxoxFRmlrTEVqWmJ0MjA
Here is my latest work. It is a bit of a different direction than I have done before. Going for an ambient track. This is still very early stages. I just recorded this yesterday. I am still toying with the idea of adding some minimal drums and still need to record some bass as well. My buddy is going to be adding some keys to the song as well. So far it is two guitar tracks and a software synth. No samples.


----------



## Furyof

axxessdenied said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Il_u7rxoxFRmlrTEVqWmJ0MjA
> Here is my latest work. It is a bit of a different direction than I have done before. Going for an ambient track. This is still very early stages. I just recorded this yesterday. I am still toying with the idea of adding some minimal drums and still need to record some bass as well. My buddy is going to be adding some keys to the song as well. So far it is two guitar tracks and a software synth. No samples.


Not my personal taste. But it sounds good. I think minimal drums could go a long way.


----------



## Furyof

Here is what I'm working on. Trying to make a ballbusting heavy song. Whether or not that is generic, I don't care. 
This is what I have so far. Thoughts? What direction do you think I should go in?

https://soundcloud.com/ascenttozenith/the-deep-end-wip


----------



## Stijnson

@stevexc Sounds tight, but also kind of tiny. There's no real balls in the mix so to speak. Like others mentioned, the drums could use some room verb to make them less dry and gel a bit better. 

@axxessdenied Cool sounding track, would like to hear it with some minimal drums too. Some of the guitars are a bit sharp in the high end though.

@Furyof Mix sounds good dude. Guitars could come down a little in volume and in gain though imo. Cool sounding nonetheless!

I took everyone's advice on here (guitars to loud, snare weak etc. you were totally right!) and remixed the track i uploaded last time. I also thought the track could use more low end punch, so I worked on the kick and bass aswell, and changed some things in the master section. I left the old one on my soundcloud for comparison purposes for now, but I'll remove it soon. I'm much happier with this version. Hopefully you'll agree!
https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/eli-rises-nothing-holds-us-still-remixmaster


----------



## axxessdenied

Step in the right direction @Stijnson ! What I noticed immediately is that the cymbals seem to be buried in the mix too much. Can't really hear them that well. The snare is very out front so maybe bring it down just a touch as well?


----------



## axxessdenied

@Furyof sounds pretty good but I think you need a bit more surgical EQ to cut out some bad frequencies from the guitars.


----------



## axxessdenied

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nr0vakkca6oio8a/Ambient WIP.mp3?dl=0

I added some bass and tried to get it sounding pretty massive. Not sure how it translates for others? I tried to tame some of the harshness from the guitars as well.


----------



## Stijnson

axxessdenied said:


> Step in the right direction @Stijnson ! What I noticed immediately is that the cymbals seem to be buried in the mix too much. Can't really hear them that well. The snare is very out front so maybe bring it down just a touch as well?



True that my friend! Gonna fix that straight away. Sometimes I guess you mix so much, you forget do double check some things!

Your track definitely sounds better with the bass, and the less sharp guitars too. Sounds much bigger and more complete as a whole. But personally I could do with even more of the bass to really embellish the melodies!


----------



## theo

@Furyof I like the mix, guitars could be a tad lower though. 
@Stijnson I feel like the vox are a bit separate from the mix, I'd let them come down a tad.
@axxessdenied I like these vibes. I feel like your main guitar part is very direct and up front. If ambient is your goal then I'd suggest burying it in reverb some more 

New thing I've started, I haven't really done any mixing yet, just slapped my channel presets on things. I've been more about developing the structure of the song at this point. Getting drums re-written and then bass tracked next. Then it's time for my vocal debut 

Also worth noting, I tracked this with a boss hm2 clone 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4aJGmnL2MekMFZfWVduaTJWQVk


----------



## axxessdenied

@theo you had me at hm-2... I fucking love this intro. Pretty sweet vibe you are going for. Love the sound effects. I'm a sucker for them. Looking forward to hearing where you take this one. Lots of promise imo!!

Thanks for the suggestions on the overall mix. Hopefully I'll get some more added to it soon.

For now here is something I just did... I don't know how to categorize it. Industrial? It's 14 different synth tracks that I layered on top of each other after I recorded the initial MIDI on my mpkmini. I'm playing around with this thing more and figuring out what it can do. I just did this in one take and then layered sounds on top of each other lol.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z3tfwk6jjfd4zko/Industrial Song.mp3?dl=0


----------



## stevexc

@Furyof It sounds nice and tight, but it feels like the center of the mix is missing somethign - like everything is panned so hard to the sides there's a "space" in the middle.
@Stijnson This sounds pretty damn pro. I have to agree with Nick, cymbals can be edged up a bit and snare down slightly. I'd also like to hear a little bit more of the low end of the bass but that's just me.
@theo Sounding badass so far! Guitars sound massive.
@axxessdenied Sounds good so far, but it's hard to critique the mix. Needs... more to it. Some percussion perhaps?

Here's another cover I've been working on (one of maaaaaany):
https://soundcloud.com/stevexc/ruin


----------



## Descent

I'm working on this, as of now, that's a slightly souped up rehearsal recording, with some small parts touched up of my band (pre-production for upcoming album):

http://scrollkeeper.com/


----------



## axxessdenied

You need to critique some other people first  Minimum 3 people before you.


----------



## Descent

axxessdenied said:


> You need to critique some other people first  Minimum 3 people before you.


sorry, my bad. I'll get back to this.


----------



## theo

@stevexc guitars are feeling a little thin, a bass in the mix would change things considerably but I think the guitars could do with some more low mids maybe.


----------



## Stijnson

@axxessdenied Liking this synthy stuff dude, been experimenting with this kind of stuff myself too. Would love to hear some drums in that though!

@stevexc Like @theo mentioned, it needs a bass (but you knew that already) but the cover is definitely good. Personally I would try to create some more clarity and body in the guitars. Adding a bass will pretty much solve that issue straight away. Use a distorted bass track to give clarity to the guitars, and a clean 'low' bass track to add body and some low mids.

@Descent Even though you didn't follow the rules of the thread, I listened to yours anyway, in the hope you'll return the favor to all of us, and keep the only thread on ss.org where you can actively receive mix notes and tips, alive. Music is good dude, not my cup of tea, but really getting that classic metal vibe, considering that's what you're going for, awesome. Would love to hear a proper recorded/mixed version of it!

Last time I'll post this track, I'm kind of done with it now. Took all your advice into account and hopefully it sounds alright. Time to move on though!
https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/eli-rises-nothing-holds-us-still-remix-and-master

So here is one of my own tracks (incomplete though), this time messing with some orchestration, hope you enjoy!
https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/orchids


----------



## Descent

*@Stijnson *
Since you checking mine - I obliged. The rhythm guitars sounded just a touch too muddy for me, I'd like to hear some sparkle, but it doesn't take away from mix. The H is very hard panned left, I'd leave some bleed in the other channel. 
There is also some guitar parts that are panned very hard left and right that I think might work better in the middle. Vocals sound very good! I don't know if any of this will warrant a remix in my case but some slight touches might improve it, there are no deal breakers IMO.

@stevexc LIstening to "Ruin", the guitars feel bit "modeled", digital. Love the old school Slayer vibe, especially thebass - very Araya  Drums sound good to me. I'd let some more air on the guitars and try to tone down maybe the distortion a touch and some of the quack on the midrange. Reamp if you can. That drum roll is very fake and the tempo is lost afterward, I think you might have to tighten the performance a bit.

@theo I like the weird intro. Cymbals seem a bit too distorted imo, toms maybe punch in too much out of the drum mix, drum balance def. needs work. Can't hear bass. Otherwise, cool changes and definitely interesting track. Guitar could go up in the mix a touch as well but mainly drum balance IMO.


If anyone want to slag mine, here we go:
http://scrollkeeper.com/


----------



## Najka

@JohnIce, Sounds awesome man! I am very interested in hearing the finished song. If you have any more music please share with me. I couldn't find much on youtube but the Engarde track is awesome too. Please share more, I really like your stuff it's very creative

@stevexc: Very quiet mix, the kick is almost inaudible. Need to tighten up the lead guitar a little too. For mixing, I would start with the videos at creative live: https://www.creativelive.com/audio?via=navpath_6230 Worth every penny.

@KnightBrolaire: I think the next step would be some drums! EZ drummer is an awesome program for songwriting. Drums will define a riff, that riff may sound 100 different ways with 100 different drum beats under it. Plus it is kind of hard to figure out where you want to take the guitar tone without hearing the other instruments. If you want to make more parts to the song, use the same notes in your original riff but play them in a different order.


Here is a track I'm currently working on, not mixed yet just focusing on the song writing aspect. It will be getting vocals. I'm afraid it may be a little repetitive
https://soundcloud.com/najkadbs/visera-2


----------



## JohnIce

Najka said:


> @JohnIce, Sounds awesome man! I am very interested in hearing the finished song. If you have any more music please share with me. I couldn't find much on youtube but the Engarde track is awesome too. Please share more, I really like your stuff it's very creative



Thanks! I'm meaning to rewrite the lyrics of that song so it got a little put on hold, but I'm finishing up another song right now that I'll probably post in the coming days  I really appreciate it!

About your song, I really dig the vibe of the clean guitars! I think the mix is really nice already but lacks low-end weight. It does get somewhat repetitive in the riffs. It sounds like it was arranged by a guitar player, in that the riffs change from section to section but the bass and kicks always follow the guitars and I think that's why it sounds repetitive. To add movement, I'd suggest experimenting with the bass and kick patters to add contrast from section to section. How about making them do the opposite of what they did in the section before? Change the bass from many short notes to few long ones, change the kicks from busy and syncopated to straight Tommy Lee etc. Max Martin is a big proponent of writing vocals this way and I think it's a very good approach in general.


----------



## stevexc

@Stijnson For Orchids, I'd say maybe the orchestra could come down a tiny bit, and guitars could use a touch more high end. Other than that, it sounds good. For the Eli Rises track the only thing that stood out for me as a critique was the hihat being so hard panned.

@Descent I'd say you nailed the oldschool heavy metal sound pretty well. I might back off reverb a tad, and maybe not clip the vocals quite so much.

@Najka The thing that stands out to me is the bass - it sounds like it has no balls. GIVE THE BASS ITS BALLS BACK 

I've remixed (and retracked the bass) Ruin, I think it sounds a lot better personally. Took a lot of your feedback into consideration.
https://soundcloud.com/stevexc/ruin-1


----------



## axxessdenied

@stevexc I think if you do some surgical EQ on the cymbals / overheads on the drums it will sounds a lot better. there's a lot of nasty resonant frequencies on the top end of the drums.


----------



## axxessdenied

@Descent I'd probably bring the guitars down a bit and focus on not having the vox clip. other than that it has a pretty cool old school vibe \m/


----------



## axxessdenied

@Stijnson I would work on the drums some more on the orchids track. They don't really have any punch to them. Snare sounds like a good start but the kick is very weak. Neither the bass nor the kick are filling in much of the low end so I would make that decision of what you want to sit lower.


----------



## axxessdenied

Let's keep this thread going.

Just messing around with some stuff and ended up with a neat chill jazzy thing lol. didn't really mix it much just threw on Waves IMPusher on the 2-bus and some Slate FG-X for flavour / volume.

Superior Drummer 3
EZKeys
Trilian for bass
Omnisphere and EastWest for a couple extra layers.

https://clyp.it/ovky23is


----------



## Stijnson

Agreed, let's keep this thread alive!

@axxessdenied Orchids is by now an old track, but I will remix it sometime soon from scratch. I recently joined Nail the Mix and basically just been mixing songs from there and creating very little myself. But my mixes have gotten better I feel. So the track I posted is not a style I dabble in to often, and the mix needs some work, but it was fun nonetheless! Unfortunately I can't post any of the Nail the mix tracks though!

https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/stranger-things-main-theme-coverremix

I like your track man! Fun and fresh sounding! Mix wise I would say that the bass is muddying up the mix a little, and taking away from the clarity. It might also be clipping a little? And I think the drums might be slightly loud too. But sound great! Really enjoying the room sound! Good job!


----------



## dantejayg85

@JohnIce this is awesome! reminds me of music from a Sonic the hedgehog game the mix honestly sounds great to me post the finished song when youre done!

@Najka I like the riffs a lot, I'd say maybe add a bit of distortion on the bass and compress/bring it up in the mix a bit and some of the edits in the song could be cleaned up, you can hear that it's a punched in recording but other than that sounds good! - I'm digging your other songs too followed you on soundcloud as Point Grey Studio.

@theo I think the mix overall sounds good - maybe could raise the higher frequencies a bit but not really necessary sounds pretty solid to me....do they have any other material released this track is sweet.

Here's mine, I just finished the first mix this morning. 
Recorded using an Arbor As350, Squier Stagemaster 7 and Ibanez Sr305
SSD4 for drums and Th3 Metal, POD Farm and a few free plugins in reaper
The Rift


----------



## theo

@dantejayg85 this is a solo release from me, almost have a full EP written now.

@Stijnson I feel like your low end and subs are a little loose, maybe experiment with some cuts or multiband compression to tame them and tighten things up more?

@axxessdenied that's pretty cool, the only thing I'm finding is that the subs in your bass are pretty loud relatively speaking to the other elements in your mix.

I came up with a fun halloween intro for a podcast I occasionally partake in:
https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/justus-pod-halloween-intro


----------



## Stijnson

@dantejayg85 Like the song man, good stuff. Mix wise the drums are very low in the mix, and the guitars as a result very loud. I like the tone of the drums though, but feel they need to be more present in the mix and have more punch. Guitars are very dark sounding, and could use some more bite. But cool stuff nonetheless.

@theo Awesome stuff man, really had a creepy vibe to it. The storm sounding heavy guitars that come in are a little loud though, i feel they could be more in support of the track, rather then that loud. But that's just a taste thing!

So to keep the thread going:
I recently noticed Nolly had some awesome stems on his soundcloud, and that the link still worked, so I mixed this the other day.
https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/days-on-juno-colours-remix


----------



## theo

Thanks for the feedback @Stijnson 

Listening to your days on juno mix. I feel like the guitars are a little weak (mainly in the strummier sections), aside from that everything sounds really really nice. Maybe try some saturation or careful compression on your guitar bus to make them pop a little more?

Do you have a link to the files? I'd like to have a crack at mixing this too!


----------



## Stijnson

@theo Thanks man, glad you liked my mix! I'll check out the guitars! And yeah man, stems are here: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/186990728105868/


----------



## duffbeer33

@Najka Sounds good man. I have to assume you are a Periphery (Haunted Shores) fan based on that title. I agree that it is kinda repetitive. Could probably benefit from a clean guitar section, or a super heavy part with a bass drop just to give some contrast.

@theo Very creepy vibes on that, I like it. Sounds like it could be an interlude on a Rob Zombie album.

@dantejayg85 Nice atmosphere layers throughout this one. Guitars sound really cool. Early in the song the guitars really sound like Taproot -- like one of the later tracks off their Gift album. 

Here's the first iteration of one I've been working on. I know my playing and drum programming aren't the greatest, but I really wanted to incorporate the main tapping riff into a song. Any feedback always appreciated! 
https://soundcloud.com/duffmusic/phase


----------



## schwiz

Stijnson said:


> So to keep the thread going:
> I recently noticed Nolly had some awesome stems on his soundcloud, and that the link still worked, so I mixed this the other day.
> https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/days-on-juno-colours-remix



Really solid mix!!


----------



## Stijnson

@schwiz Appreciate it man! 

@duffbeer33 Cool track, I would work a bit on the dynamics of the track though, the cleaner sections are almost louder than the distorted/dirtier parts. I would try to make it so that when the dirty guitars come in it's more in your face and powerful. And then calmer when back to cleaner sounds if you know what I mean. The bass has some slightly muddy low-mid frequencies that also cover some of the clarity of the mix, which in general could be a bit brighter too. Hope it helps!


----------



## axxessdenied

Thought I would just revive this thread 

I'm starting to mess around with weird vocals haha

https://clyp.it/43kdlkvr


----------



## theo

axxessdenied that's pretty cool. I'd like to hear that snare come down a bit, to my ears it comes through the mix too much. I like where you're going with this though.


----------



## Andrew74x

I'm new here and not sure I understand what to do so I'll just post this new track I'm working on but understand it still needs work in a lot of places especially the solo. It also needs some harmony guitar added in the right spots. https://www.dropbox.com/s/hcdfoffuvhwdrth/TCatC_338.wav?dl=0


----------



## theo

Hi Andrew74x, one of the rules of this thread is to provide feedback on 3 submissions before putting your own up


----------



## Andrew74x

@axxessdenied reminds me of front242. Anything that brings me back to the 80's is all right with me haha!


----------



## Andrew74x

@duffbeer33 Awesome. wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Andrew74x

@dantejayg85 When I first listened my first thought was "this needs a cool intro". Get to work, lol.


----------



## axxessdenied

@Andrew74x sounds cool so far man! Have you heard of soothe? It's a pretty amazing plugin that does magic on cleaning up resonant frequencies on guitars. Check out the demo  
I'm glad my track reminds you of front242. I'm writing a project called Noise Implant right now and it's basically paying homage to some of my favourite electro artists growing up. NIN, Haujobb, Frontline Assembly, Funker Vogt, Front 242, Das Ich, etc. \m/

@theo glad you dig it! can't wait to finish this song. 

Thanks for the comments guys. I was pretty unsure of doing the vox but just said fuck it and did it. Can't wait to tinker some more and see what happens. The Infected Mushroom Manipulator VST is a lot of fun and recommend you guys check it out for some interesting sound mangling.


----------



## Andrew74x

I've tried it on a few thing but not really guitar. My demo has expired now. I just didn't take the time yet to EQ out all the whislely stuff but I know its there.


----------



## axxessdenied

Soothe is such a time saver with that stuff


----------



## Andrew74x

So your saying it will eq out all that shit for you? Does it do a good job? I just might have to buy it then.


----------



## axxessdenied

Grab the demo! It's a really powerful plugin. It does an amazing job of reducing those annoying frequencies. Depending on the source track you might have to add an extra cut if it gets by soothe. But, spending some time figuring out how it really works can really speed up your workflow like crazy which is great because you spend less time listening to boosted frequencies just to cut them out and fatigue your ears.


----------



## theo

@Andrew74x Sounds pretty cool man! I think your vocals could stand to fall back into the mix a little more and your bass could come up a fair bit too


----------



## axxessdenied

I can't stop making 80s synthwavey stuff lol
https://clyp.it/gqai1vap

Also started to tinker with after effects some more so i can make cool videos for the songs when I release them.


----------



## prlgmnr

axxessdenied said:


> I can't stop making 80s synthwavey stuff lol
> https://clyp.it/gqai1vap



This is so warm and soothing. Like drinking Vick's vaporub. Ok maybe not quite that warm.


----------



## axxessdenied

Hahaha thanks 

I wrote a couple more tunes yesterday. Still gotta finish them.
https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/022518a/s-JCIAe <-- this one has some weird shit going on that I don't like in certain parts.


https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/noise-implant-0225182/s-3ZydK <-- this one I want to add guitars to still. I recorded some but I gotta get it tighter since it's all midi on the grid and I want to fix the chord progression in one spot I don't like how it sat (didnt include the guitars on this one)


----------



## theo

Well damn it's been a while guys!

I mixed this last night with rather fatigued ears and a set of cans (I'm normally a monitors guy).

Very interested in getting some feedback, this is my first mix in a long time with an acoustic drumkit too, challenging is an understatement! Vocals will be added in the next day or two:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JXnjJpXpizb-U57ISSr5NpMQeP_SeS__


----------



## axxessdenied

Dig the tune.

Mix wise.

Theres way too much low end.
Track is overall pretty dark. I would probably cut a good amount of the fluff in the low end. toss an EQ on the master bus and +6db shelf around 7-8k.
I think the snare could be a bit more pokey and maybe use more crack. If you have virtual mix rack give the Air module a try on snare for a good crack. a tiny bit goes a long way!


----------



## theo

It's funny you mention that! When I got to work today I referenced on a set of headphones I'm much more familiar with and came to the same decision.

I didn't try air on the snare, I gave it an EQ bump but I think air would probably do a better job.

Here's where I got to on my lunchbreak (laptops are SICK): https://drive.google.com/open?id=10qDg3VEOj4Do52vmNo4o8oX1fNeU7fi1


----------



## axxessdenied

CS-LIFT and Revival are also great on snare! I also like the London(?the dark blue one) pre on snare as well 
This is sounding much better already. I feel like the guitars need some nastiness to them now


----------



## axxessdenied

Well might as well keep this thread alive!
Here's a couple recent things I did : 
https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/060618-electronic-jam 
https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/noiseimplant-040618-not-mixed

Loving the new stuff in Studio One 4 !


----------



## Semikiller

I'll post what I'm working on lately, cause why the heck not! 

https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/chimp-inspired


----------



## Stijnson

axxessdenied said:


> Well might as well keep this thread alive!
> Here's a couple recent things I did :
> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/060618-electronic-jam
> https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/noiseimplant-040618-not-mixed
> 
> Loving the new stuff in Studio One 4 !



I'll join this threads 102nd revival  Really enjoying your electronic stuff man! Mix wise, in the first one I feel like the snare is slightly loud and gets tiring after a while. And it could overall use some more low end from the kick and bass. But nothing else really stands out! Cool stuff! 



Semikiller said:


> I'll post what I'm working on lately, cause why the heck not!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/chimp-inspired



Cool song man! I can hear the Spanner!  From a mixing perspective, the drums are very drum machine like and sound unrealistic. Which is a bit of a pity because I feel like the song really need some groovy and lively drums. Play with the velocities, and change up the samples a little. Imo the kick is too clicky for this style, and the snare is just the same hit all the time. Some awesome drums will put a finishing touch to the song, which I might add, I really enjoy! 

As for me; Also venturing into non guitar territory and to something that maybe doesn't belong on ss.org, but it's fun to mess about and work on improving my production for other styles. 
https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/mary-poppins


----------



## axxessdenied

Semikiller said:


> I'll post what I'm working on lately, cause why the heck not!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/chimp-inspired


I like the song idea. Mix-wise the drums are pretty static like stijn mentioned. Sounds like the HH might be crushed a bit too much? As for the drum programming add some ghost notes on the snare (super quiet hits, verrrry low velocity). They won't be very audible but they'll help add some feel to the song. As for velocity in general just think about how a drummer plays and what hits they accent and which ones they will play more softly and try to mimic that. Don't mess with the kick too much though. A good trick in a pinch to get things to not be so robotic is to humanize and then quantize again and then go ahead and do your velocity edits.



Stijnson said:


> I'll join this threads 102nd revival  Really enjoying your electronic stuff man! Mix wise, in the first one I feel like the snare is slightly loud and gets tiring after a while. And it could overall use some more low end from the kick and bass. But nothing else really stands out! Cool stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool song man! I can hear the Spanner!  From a mixing perspective, the drums are very drum machine like and sound unrealistic. Which is a bit of a pity because I feel like the song really need some groovy and lively drums. Play with the velocities, and change up the samples a little. Imo the kick is too clicky for this style, and the snare is just the same hit all the time. Some awesome drums will put a finishing touch to the song, which I might add, I really enjoy!
> 
> As for me; Also venturing into non guitar territory and to something that maybe doesn't belong on ss.org, but it's fun to mess about and work on improving my production for other styles.
> https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/mary-poppins


 
I love that 80s tape-wobble pad that you have going on. The song is pretty chill. But, I feel like the hats are a bit static for this kind of music. If you're repeating the same pattern there should be some kind of small fill at least every 4 bars to keep it interesting.


----------



## Stijnson

axxessdenied said:


> I love that 80s tape-wobble pad that you have going on. The song is pretty chill. But, I feel like the hats are a bit static for this kind of music. If you're repeating the same pattern there should be some kind of small fill at least every 4 bars to keep it interesting.



Totally agreed man! Gotta work more on the overall beat I feel, to make it less predictable overall. How did you do this month with Opeth dude?


----------



## axxessdenied

I finally got around to tinkering with it the last couple of days. Thoroughly enjoying mixing it. It's just such a LOOONG song lol. Mainly fine tuning the cymbals on the drums to get them sounding how I want. All the elements are really well recorded so it doesn't take much work to get everything balancing nicely. The guitar tracks are so damn tasty ugh lol


----------



## Stijnson

axxessdenied said:


> I finally got around to tinkering with it the last couple of days. Thoroughly enjoying mixing it. It's just such a LOOONG song lol. Mainly fine tuning the cymbals on the drums to get them sounding how I want. All the elements are really well recorded so it doesn't take much work to get everything balancing nicely. The guitar tracks are so damn tasty ugh lol



I know right? The tracks were insane! Unfortunately I didn't have to much time to mix it, did a reasonably simple and quick mix. But no automation at all for example, something the song needs imo. Although I did see someone making the polls without plugins! Which is cool!


----------



## theo

Been busting my arse on this one.
First mix with acoustic drums, first mix in AGES with vocals. This is for a friends band. Doing their demo CD for them:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sKHAGm0pl-LYLWZJ8BHBcXQfstRIwcEZ


----------



## axxessdenied

I gotta throw this on and listen to the entire thing when I got some time.

Immediate impressions listening on laptop speakers; I think you might need to tweak the compression on your mix bus. Dunno if its my speakers but it sounds like there is weird pumping going on. The snare also ends up disappearing in the mix. I'd probably ease up on the reverb a bit on it and bring it up a bit and bring the cymbals down a bit.


----------



## Christopher Beattie

axxessdenied said:


> I gotta throw this on and listen to the entire thing when I got some time.
> 
> Immediate impressions listening on laptop speakers; I think you might need to tweak the compression on your mix bus. Dunno if its my speakers but it sounds like there is weird pumping going on. The snare also ends up disappearing in the mix. I'd probably ease up on the reverb a bit on it and bring it up a bit and bring the cymbals down a bit.


----------



## axxessdenied

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/noise-implant-song-2/s-CvjIs

Feel like I'm starting to find my stride with the Noise Implant project 
Still got to mix and maybe throw in an interesting break around halfway through.


----------



## IGC

@axxessdenied definitely some cool stuff I dig industrial metal don't have much constructive criticism to offer but I like what I hear in your noise implant project. 

@theo I liked the unrefined mix nature of Black Woods, I also liked that effect on the intro guitars it adds an all most a liquid effect 
to them. Don't have much constructive criticism to offer except maybe a little more tone to the guitars in my cheap headphones.



Hello all, new to this thread, anyhow this is an idea I came up with and tacked a few years ago with Ableton, thought it would be interesting to see what happens if I posted it here for other people to have a listen. Definitely most interested in some guitar track panning info for mixing. Definitely crank the volume up to have a listen, thanks

https://soundcloud.com/user-713812345/subliminal-mind-warper


----------



## axxessdenied

@theo sounds a lot different on my computer mix wise than on my laptop. so that'll tell you that the mix isn't really translating well across systems and unfortunately cellphones and laptop speakers are one of the most common ways people listen to music now


----------



## theo

@axxessdenied your latest track doesn't play for me?

@IGC you've gotta double track those guitars homie! Pan one left and another right. You'll see immediate changes after that 

I've updated my mix a decent bit, everything till now I'd done on cans which was a new experience for me. Listening back on my monitors has led me to make a few changes, I also discovered that my room mic for the drums was going through an extra stage of compression unintentionally which was leading to that pumping sound you heard... WHOOPS!: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pqSIx_kxeRz1RIoKeUoy4HA1_asmsc3N/view?usp=sharing


----------



## IGC

theo said:


> @axxessdenied your latest track doesn't play for me?
> 
> @IGC you've gotta double track those guitars homie! Pan one left and another right. You'll see immediate changes after that
> 
> I've updated my mix a decent bit, everything till now I'd done on cans which was a new experience for me. Listening back on my monitors has led me to make a few changes, I also discovered that my room mic for the drums was going through an extra stage of compression unintentionally which was leading to that pumping sound you heard... WHOOPS!: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pqSIx_kxeRz1RIoKeUoy4HA1_asmsc3N/view?usp=sharing



@theo had a listen to your new mix with my 808 headphones, definitely everything sounds better and hits you harder than the first mix. It is heavy/ dark wich I think works for the song, diggin it 

Thanks for the panning advice, I knew it was something like pan one stereo hard left and pan one mono hard right or something like that.


----------



## xaptronic

Here is something I put together in effort to get a good guitar tone and balanced mix (i.e.; it's not much of an idea at this point).. I think I used MT Power Drumkit on this, would have to double check the project. Appreciate feedback on any aspect of the track.

https://soundcloud.com/xaptronic/strabo-3


----------



## axxessdenied

@theo renamed my soundcloud thats why hahaha : https://soundcloud.com/noiseimplant/noise-implant-song-2/s-CvjIs <-- really fun track. layered a moog synth, my pedals feedbacking on each other, fuzz guitars, etc  still need to mix it but this is more of what I want to write I would say. Not really mixed well yet but this is totally going to be on my EP 

Also : https://soundcloud.com/noiseimplant/moog-fuckaround_2/s-iKOyD <-- Moog Mother-32 jam.everything was synthesized on it (including drums). pretty stoked about the sounds im discovering here. Getting close to that autechre / aphex twin vibe! I'm loving the analog workflow. Softsynths + automation is so unintuitive for a creative workflow. Loving tinkering with physical knobs. I'm planning on going down the eurorack path *flips off his wallet*


----------



## axxessdenied

oh yeah forgot to mention - the first track has guitar in F#F#BEG#C# tuning on a 24.75" scale guitar xD


----------



## theo

Andrew74x said:


> I'm new here and not sure I understand what to do so I'll just post this new track I'm working on but understand it still needs work in a lot of places especially the solo. It also needs some harmony guitar added in the right spots. https://www.dropbox.com/s/hcdfoffuvhwdrth/TCatC_338.wav?dl=0



This is tasty man! little on the bright side overall, I'd tame the high end in the guitars and bring the vocals a little lower (they won't compete so much to be heard is you carve some room in the guitars).

The low end on those guitars is tight!

Not a WIP anymore, but I'd post here in case anyone was following. This is my first credited release as an engineer!
https://stonethroat.bandcamp.com/track/andromedary-part-one


----------



## theo

@xaptronic is that a low res mix down? things are sounding kinda grainy and weird to my ears, I think your mix could benefit from some careful compression and work on bringing that low end up too.

@axxessdenied that's cool man! I'd do something to make that percussive (snare?) pulse a little less sharp, it's kinda painful, either slower compression to stop the transient being so massive or an eq cut may help?


----------



## xaptronic

@theo it was not intended to be - I'm rather new at this.. I basically just recorded my guitar parts, put some drums and adjusted levels and put a limiter. Would you suggest trying some compression on the master itself? Or individually on each instrument?


----------



## prlgmnr

This has fallen a long way off, anyway I decided to get back to trying to do some recording, any ideas compositionally on this are welcome, I think I maybe need less gain in the guitars but...you know, gain. No processing yet apart from the odd high- and low- pass. 

https://soundcloud.com/prolegomena-1/two-four-drum-take-1


----------



## xaptronic

prlgmnr said:


> This has fallen a long way off, anyway I decided to get back to trying to do some recording, any ideas compositionally on this are welcome, I think I maybe need less gain in the guitars but...you know, gain. No processing yet apart from the odd high- and low- pass.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/prolegomena-1/two-four-drum-take-1


Sounds nice man, curious about your setup, for tones and drums.. it sounds all mic'd?

As far as your track goes, to my ear, it kind of sounds like there are two song ideas in here. The intro riff and up to about 0:42 and then the transition the next part and then around 1:39 or so the riff you play is sort of similar to the other one a bit, but it also sounds like it could be a different song.

Not sure about the riff around 3:04 - to my ear it sounds a little bit hokey.

Overall, with a bit of arrangement of parts and some work on the transitions it could be a cool tune. Do you envision any kind of vocal to this or more instrumental?


----------



## prlgmnr

Guitars are Mesa Mark V in to a Suhr reactive load, left is into a Mesa 2x12 IR and right into a Marshall 4x12 IR, drums are mic'd just with 2 overheads and a kick and snare mic, bass is a Tech 21 VT di with a green rhino in front to rough it up a bit.

I think you're probably right about that riff, it was one of those things that I played once for a bit of a laugh and then it stuck around.

I think I'd like to fit some vocals in somewhere eventually.


----------



## NickLAudio

Just some rough and sloppy scratch tracks here. Everything was done on cheapo equipment and free plugins in Reaper (Scarlet, LePou, MT-Dumkit, Douglas 7, etc...). Going to be re-recorded on my ProTools rig with my Agile 7 27-30 scale and cousin's multi scale 6 bass. Mix was done in maybe 10 minutes LOL but let me know if I'm headed in the right direction guys! Thanks for checking it out!

https://soundcloud.com/nicklaudio/zigarten-moon-test
.


----------



## xaptronic

That's a sick track! I have pretty well no feedback as that is way better than I can do. It already sounds produced... looking forward to hearing the final result.


----------



## axxessdenied

prlgmnr said:


> This has fallen a long way off, anyway I decided to get back to trying to do some recording, any ideas compositionally on this are welcome, I think I maybe need less gain in the guitars but...you know, gain. No processing yet apart from the odd high- and low- pass.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/prolegomena-1/two-four-drum-take-1


I would spend some more time refining your ideas and working on the arrangement. I hear some good ideas. Would work on fleshing them out and making it more cohesive.



NickLAudio said:


> Just some rough and sloppy scratch tracks here. Everything was done on cheapo equipment and free plugins in Reaper (Scarlet, LePou, MT-Dumkit, Douglas 7, etc...). Going to be re-recorded on my ProTools rig with my Agile 7 27-30 scale and cousin's multi scale 6 bass. Mix was done in maybe 10 minutes LOL but let me know if I'm headed in the right direction guys! Thanks for checking it out!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nicklaudio/zigarten-moon-test
> .


Dig the ideas. I think you've got a killer track on the horizon. One thing I think is if you're going to go for a 5+ min song I would maybe add some tiny variations to the riffs that repeat often. Or.. rearrange it so that it's going to be a 4min song max. really good start though! \m/


Here's the latest track I uploaded : https://soundcloud.com/noiseimplant/you-are-a-slave
I think the biggest challenge I will have with this one is getting the drums to translate well onto smaller speakers. But, need some vox on it first. I've been doing more synth / industrial stuff lately.


----------



## NickLAudio

xaptronic said:


> That's a sick track! I have pretty well no feedback as that is way better than I can do. It already sounds produced... looking forward to hearing the final result.





axxessdenied said:


> Dig the ideas. I think you've got a killer track on the horizon. One thing I think is if you're going to go for a 5+ min song I would maybe add some tiny variations to the riffs that repeat often. Or.. rearrange it so that it's going to be a 4min song max. really good start though! \m/.



Thanks fellas!

@axxessdenied I hear you on the length. The droney chuggy parts could easily be trimmed down as those are looped for the sake of looping lol and the clean chimey part at the end can be cut as it was never part of the song to begin with, which would put the track right around the 4 min mark.


----------



## depths of europa

Hey guys, It's been awhile since I've posted my stuff on here but I thought what the heck I'll throw this up and see if I can get any helpful tips. This site has always been a wealth of knowledge for me.

I've been working on this demo for a couple weeks now. Vocals are still preliminary ideas. And need some variation / refining. 

Any and all tips ideas would be awesome! 

Thanks!


----------



## feilong29

depths of europa said:


> Hey guys, It's been awhile since I've posted my stuff on here but I thought what the heck I'll throw this up and see if I can get any helpful tips. This site has always been a wealth of knowledge for me.
> 
> I've been working on this demo for a couple weeks now. Vocals are still preliminary ideas. And need some variation / refining.
> 
> Any and all tips ideas would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks!




Sounds like a really good production to me, like something I would hear on a professionally produced record. I dig the vocals too.


----------



## feilong29

Stijnson said:


> @axxessdenied Liking this synthy stuff dude, been experimenting with this kind of stuff myself too. Would love to hear some drums in that though!
> 
> @stevexc Like @theo mentioned, it needs a bass (but you knew that already) but the cover is definitely good. Personally I would try to create some more clarity and body in the guitars. Adding a bass will pretty much solve that issue straight away. Use a distorted bass track to give clarity to the guitars, and a clean 'low' bass track to add body and some low mids.
> 
> @Descent Even though you didn't follow the rules of the thread, I listened to yours anyway, in the hope you'll return the favor to all of us, and keep the only thread on ss.org where you can actively receive mix notes and tips, alive. Music is good dude, not my cup of tea, but really getting that classic metal vibe, considering that's what you're going for, awesome. Would love to hear a proper recorded/mixed version of it!
> 
> Last time I'll post this track, I'm kind of done with it now. Took all your advice into account and hopefully it sounds alright. Time to move on though!
> https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/eli-rises-nothing-holds-us-still-remix-and-master
> 
> So here is one of my own tracks (incomplete though), this time messing with some orchestration, hope you enjoy!
> https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/orchids



Sounds good! I'm still working on getting my drums to sit in a mix. I like how the snare pops but isn't overpowering, and the kick is present but not drowning out everything else. I have issues with that sometimes and have been turning the kick down. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## feilong29

KnightBrolaire said:


> https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sandervaal/poison-the-sky
> I don't know what to do with it.



Dude, sounds like a Volbeat song! Just need to extend and fill it out with some bass and drums.


----------



## feilong29

Hey y'all! I finally got a chance to record this neo-classical/metal tune I wrote many MANY years ago. I used basic drums via EZ Drummer and my chops aren't what they used to be, but you'll get the idea haha. Let me know what you think of the song and what I can improve on, other than the flurry of muddy notes. Thanks!

https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/fight-fight-and-win


----------



## depths of europa

feilong29 said:


> Hey y'all! I finally got a chance to record this neo-classical/metal tune I wrote many MANY years ago. I used basic drums via EZ Drummer and my chops aren't what they used to be, but you'll get the idea haha. Let me know what you think of the song and what I can improve on, other than the flurry of muddy notes. Thanks!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/berial-feilong29/fight-fight-and-win


Pretty cool man! I couldn't do that! Never been a solo guy. Best I could ever pull off was melodic slash solos. I don't know much about solo tracking tbh, but the solo track could handle to be mixed a tad loading imo . You could retrack ending there to match uo real tight with the rhythm. Thats all i can think of. Thanks for checking out my track too!


----------



## depths of europa

NickLAudio said:


> Just some rough and sloppy scratch tracks here. Everything was done on cheapo equipment and free plugins in Reaper (Scarlet, LePou, MT-Dumkit, Douglas 7, etc...). Going to be re-recorded on my ProTools rig with my Agile 7 27-30 scale and cousin's multi scale 6 bass. Mix was done in maybe 10 minutes LOL but let me know if I'm headed in the right direction guys! Thanks for checking it out!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nicklaudio/zigarten-moon-test
> .



This sounds crazy tight man. Good work. You should put vocals on this imo.


----------



## depths of europa

axxessdenied said:


> Here's the latest track I uploaded : https://soundcloud.com/noiseimplant/you-are-a-slave
> I think the biggest challenge I will have with this one is getting the drums to translate well onto smaller speakers. But, need some vox on it first. I've been doing more synth / industrial stuff lately.



This sounds really cool man. I'm not a huge industrial fan so I couldn't really give any useful tips but it sounds tight and professional. Reminds me of something I would hear on a Nine Inch nails record.

Looking forward to hear your final version with vocals.


----------



## duffbeer33

@depths of europa Nice song man! Good vocal chops on that one. The drums feel like the weakest part to me just in terms of feeling dry, but maybe that's what you're going for. I really like the vocal ideas, great chorus. 

@feilong29 Damn dude nice sweeps. You said your chops are rusty but they are still worlds better than mine, haha. My two cents for making the track better would be to extend the length and try to have a theme occur a couple times in the track. It seems like you are doing mostly shredding but don't have a common melody or chorus style hook that you center everything around.

@KnightBrolaire I second what others have said, add some drums if you can! The tone sounds a bit flubby to me on the low end. 

Here's a song I've been working on. Would love any feedback! It's fairly basic, just going for a straightforward hard rock song in the vein of Alt Metal/Post-Grunge Bands. https://soundcloud.com/duffmusic/rise


----------



## depths of europa

Great 


duffbeer33 said:


> @depths of europa Nice song man! Good vocal chops on that one. The drums feel like the weakest part to me just in terms of feeling dry, but maybe that's what you're going for. I really like the vocal ideas, great chorus.
> 
> @feilong29 Damn dude nice sweeps. You said your chops are rusty but they are still worlds better than mine, haha. My two cents for making the track better would be to extend the length and try to have a theme occur a couple times in the track. It seems like you are doing mostly shredding but don't have a common melody or chorus style hook that you center everything around.
> 
> @KnightBrolaire I second what others have said, add some drums if you can! The tone sounds a bit flubby to me on the low end.
> 
> Here's a song I've been working on. Would love any feedback! It's fairly basic, just going for a straightforward hard rock song in the vein of Alt Metal/Post-Grunge Bands. https://soundcloud.com/duffmusic/rise



Sounds great man! Solid song and great playing


----------



## depths of europa

Here's one of my new tracks for my solo hardcore/crust project called 'Misled'. I like this style because I can write and record a song like this in less then a day. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## duffbeer33

@depths of europa cool tune man. Really awesome screaming. I'm hearing Every Time I Die or VoD influence in this bigtime. Have you given any thought to extending the song and putting a big chorus somewhere in there? I understand that the part where you scream "Dogs of Hell" around 1:20 is the chorus, but it would be cool to use that as a pre-chorus and then transition into a clean signing chorus right after that. Just my two cents, wish I could scream like this!


----------



## Descent

Worked on this one today
https://soundcloud.com/egregoreband/vlad-the-imapler


----------



## Kaura

This shit will rip your pants off!

https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/this-is-what-i-do-on-sundays



Descent said:


> Worked on this one today
> https://soundcloud.com/egregoreband/vlad-the-imapler



Sounds great, dude. Not really a fan of doom metal so I wasn't really feeling the slow part in the intro but once the song got going it was awesome. Don't know how close to final mix the song is but I think the drums would benefit if they had a nice big room sound to give them some punch.


----------



## Descent

Kaura said:


> This shit will rip your pants off!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/this-is-what-i-do-on-sundays
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great, dude. Not really a fan of doom metal so I wasn't really feeling the slow part in the intro but once the song got going it was awesome. Don't know how close to final mix the song is but I think the drums would benefit if they had a nice big room sound to give them some punch.



@Kaura this is just a demo for my band to work over, so it will be hacked over a few times and will have real drums eventually. 

Love your take on that cover, especially when you let it rip!


----------



## depths of europa

Hey everyone,

I've been write lots of demos for a new hardcore project. Here's my newest demo with a DIY music video to go along with it. I did all the music and vocals. I will update the audio when I get a proper studio version with my drummer. Thanks for watching!!


----------



## depths of europa

duffbeer33 said:


> @depths of europa cool tune man. Really awesome screaming. I'm hearing Every Time I Die or VoD influence in this bigtime. Have you given any thought to extending the song and putting a big chorus somewhere in there? I understand that the part where you scream "Dogs of Hell" around 1:20 is the chorus, but it would be cool to use that as a pre-chorus and then transition into a clean signing chorus right after that. Just my two cents, wish I could scream like this!



I did consider that yeah haha! I started writing all short (under 2:00) songs and then I sort of liked the idea of keeping them all ridiculously short. I sort of ruined that with the 2 minute fade out on the new one I just shared below.

I used to be a slave to the typical radio rock/metal song structure so Ive been intentionally trying to break away from that . Thanks so much for listening and for the kind words!


----------



## axxessdenied

Descent said:


> Worked on this one today
> https://soundcloud.com/egregoreband/vlad-the-imapler


Sick! I dig this. Sounds like the start of a badass tune. Looking forward to an update with some real drums 



Kaura said:


> This shit will rip your pants off!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/this-is-what-i-do-on-sundays


yup. heavy cover so far.



https://soundcloud.com/noiseimplant/violated-by-truth

Been honing my darksynth craft. Pretty happy with a new mastering chain I put together last night. Track still needs some automation for overall fine tuning. Would be great if you guys could tell me if you hear any weird clipping?


----------



## Descent

axxessdenied said:


> Sick! I dig this. Sounds like the start of a badass tune. Looking forward to an update with some real drums
> 
> yup. heavy cover so far.
> 
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/noiseimplant/violated-by-truth
> 
> Been honing my darksynth craft. Pretty happy with a new mastering chain I put together last night. Track still needs some automation for overall fine tuning. Would be great if you guys could tell me if you hear any weird clipping?




Thanks, yeah, this is demo version and then the real drummer will kick in during the band rehearsal process...soon. We're currently getting up to speed on 2 other tracks, so once that is done, we'll move to this one.


----------



## axxessdenied

dunno wtf I'm on but I wrote a drop F song about dank memes
https://soundcloud.com/noiseimplant/dank-memes-bitch still a rough track haha


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Working on stuff for my next album and taking my time figuring out textures and whatnot. Here's a song I whipped up. I haven't added guitars yet as I'm still trying to decide if I want any and how much.

https://soundcloud.com/helveteinc/10-the-age-of-shadows-and-rustt/s-F6jqo


----------

